# Pet Peeves v. u mad?



## Kenickie

this thread is for pet peeves (aka minor complaints) for the purpose of discussion. as it is written in the *UPDATED July 2010* Second Opinion Forum Guidelines absolutely *no* long-winded ranting or venting will be tolerated. we want tight, succinctly written peeves. and as always, _please be kind_!

....


----------



## addictivepersona

I dislike when mods close threads because they reached 1000+ and don't post the link to the new one.


----------



## alasdairm

i think the english language is a beautiful thing so i hate to see poor spelling, grammar, punctuation and usage.

on top of the obvious errors people make (e.g. they're , there, their) it's always shocking to see how many people don't know how to use an apostrophe. even more bizarre, i'll see people write something like "_the mods on this site are nazi's - they close posts all the time._"

i can understand that some people just have no idea what an apostrophe is for but how could anybody think - incorrectly - that "_nazi's_" needs an apostrophe but then use "_mods_" and "_posts_" correctly?



alasdair


----------



## Thou

I'm the same way with grammar. The language is one of the few things us humans have yet to destroy, at least officially. We'll see in ten years when authors will get away with using "txtspeak" in published works. I'm guilty of the occasional slip-up now and then, but for the most part I put the extra time and effort into assuring all of my words are spelled correctly. Cassadaga spelling champ 7 weeks running. 

People who think that there's nothing better than owning a pit bull.

We get it. You're a fucking badass. Nothing original about you.

Move along.


----------



## michael

this heat is making some of my garden wilt.  i'm not sure that all of my plants (which had been doing great) will survive.


----------



## voxmystic

You were right. My compulsion to bitch overrode my distaste for searching out the new thread, so here goes:  It quite annoys me when people on Facebook post what they're eating.  Unless it's a kickass new rc, or human flesh, I give a crap not! I find it particularly irritating when they post a picture of their plate. Posting lyrics to songs they didn't write is also pretty damn lame. The food is definitely the worst, though.


----------



## alasdairm

voxmystic said:


> Unless it's a kickass new rc, or human flesh, I give a crap not!


that's awesome.



alasdair


----------



## Busty St Clare

alasdairm said:


> i think the english language is a beautiful thing so i hate to see poor spelling, grammar, punctuation and usage.
> 
> on top of the obvious errors people make (e.g. they're , there, their) it's always shocking to see how many people don't know how to use an apostrophe. even more bizarre, i'll see people write something like "_the mods on this site are nazi's - they close posts all the time._"
> 
> i can understand that some people just have no idea what an apostrophe is for but how could anybody think - incorrectly - that "_nazi's_" needs an apostrophe but then use "_mods_" and "_posts_" correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Your lack of capitals makes my dick hard.


----------



## alasdairm

it's called hypocrisy 

i think it looks better.

alasdair


----------



## Thou

I Object. Capitals Are An Essential Part Of The Language.


----------



## Assphace

meh, capitals

and punctuation


----------



## Fawkes

alasdairm said:


> i think it looks better.



i concur. 

pet peeve, let's see... when people don't take responsibility for their own happiness or base their self-worth on the sympathy they receive from others. i'm here for anyone that wants to talk that's going through a tough time but if complaining about the injustices you've been dealt is all you're willing to do, i can only take so much!


----------



## Samadhi

alasdairm said:


> i think the english language is a beautiful thing so i hate to see poor spelling, grammar, punctuation and usage.
> 
> on top of the obvious errors people make (e.g. they're , there, their) it's always shocking to see how many people don't know how to use an apostrophe. even more bizarre, i'll see people write something like "_the mods on this site are nazi's - they close posts all the time._"
> 
> i can understand that some people just have no idea what an apostrophe is for but how could anybody think - incorrectly - that "_nazi's_" needs an apostrophe but then use "_mods_" and "_posts_" correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



I agree! On here, while I find it irksome (I guess I just don't get the logic some people apply to using apostrophes when the word is a plural. I have to stop myself from replying with *to use your example* "nazi's what?" ). What really grinds my gears is when I see it on store signs - mango's, tomato's, Friday's. For example:

An example of perfectly acceptable graffiti:








My peeve today is Melbourne drivers. I know i'm generalising here, however it seems to be common practice to continue driving through an intersection even when they can see that in doing so, they'll block it, subsequently causing the other flow of traffic to stop. I can't begin to explain how annoying this is, and makes me rage out in the car. I haven't experienced this in Brisbane so much, or Sydney, but down here, bloody hell.


----------



## justsomeguy

People chewing super loudly with their mouth open.  Chomp slursh chomp blurhsgh chomp.

Its not the mouth open so much as the huge fucking horse teeth wet noises.


----------



## michael

i bought a kindle book earlier via the web.  i went to check to see if i had a gift card balance left and then had to log in...but i didn't have to log in to actually buy something?  fuck that.


----------



## dropthatpickle

chronic mispronouncers, lazy texters, and dirty plates left on the counter next to the dishwasher.


----------



## rangrz

People who tell me to call them back in half an hour and then a) do not answer or b) answer and tell me to call them back in half an hour again.

Either fucking make good on your word, b) tell me the actual time you need before I call back or c) tell me to call you tomorrow.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

The sound of people cracking their bones is really jarring to me....especially when people crack their necks or their spines....I always feel like they're one wrong move from accidentally killing themselves.  But mainly, the sound itself is just really unsettling to me.


----------



## Keaton

It's bugging me that the name _Nike_ isn't in the title somewhere.
/peeving


----------



## AmorRoark

sarcophagus.heels said:


> The sound of people cracking their bones is really jarring to me....especially when people crack their necks or their spines....I always feel like they're one wrong move from accidentally killing themselves.  But mainly, the sound itself is just really unsettling to me.



Oh man, this post just gave me the urge to crack my knuckles. Even the sheer reminder of it (for example, seeing someone else crack their knuckles) makes me want to do it.


----------



## Kenickie

facebook tiffs! not with my actual friends, but the fights you get in with some girl you had anatomy with in high school, who you haven't spoken to in five years, and one of her twat friends makes a sexist racist comment to you with your true blood (white) avatar thinking you find it hilarious, then you spend half an hour reaming them, and then random anatomy five years ago classmate just deletes you, instead of her twat of a friend.


----------



## cutecute

dirty ears.

some people literally have blackheads (in the ear, how does that happen?) and ear wax sculptures that you can see when casually sitting next to them and minding your own fucking business. gag.dry heave.


----------



## addictivepersona

People who write/say "my" in front of things that really don't need a personal pronoun.  "I took my Paxil this morning" for example--Doesn't "I took Paxil this morning" suffice?  I mean, unless you have a friend who has a bottle and you want to specify that you took some from your bottle and not theirs.  8(


----------



## AmorRoark

I know this has been said by others in past peeves thread but I have to say it again. When people you know come up to you in the gym and talk to you for 20+ minutes while you're actually working out... especially when they're talking about shit that's stressing you out (here it's grades and moving). What the fuck? I come here to get away from my thoughts and actually work out. Stop standing next to my machine and bothering me with your chatter. If you want to talk to me in length talk to me elsewhere.


----------



## Mysterie

i fucking hate dickheads who comment on youtube vids things like "thumbs up if marié digby sent you here! "

i want to beat them so bad , it's runied youtube to an extent imho.


----------



## Dave

^ One of the biggest rules of YouTube (IMO at least) is to _never_ read the comments. Ever. It's just not worth it.

I've gotten soft lately, haven't been peeving much. The big one remains motorists who, inadvertently or otherwise, try to kill me while I'm on my bike. Nearly being killed because some ignorant tank-driving suburbanite decides that their need to turn right, right fucking now, while I'm going straight through an intersection, trumps my need to keep breathing/maintaining use of my body below the chin... yeah, I guess that's a peeve.


----------



## Assphace

when on any kind of social thing (IM, IRC, tinychat, etc.) and someone says goodbye and leaves before anyone else can say bye.  kinda silly, but it's a peeve


----------



## Keaton

I cant stand when people pull around other cars at the gas station. That sort of impatience bugs me to no end.


----------



## addictivepersona

Assphace said:


> when on any kind of social thing (IM, IRC, tinychat, etc.) and someone says goodbye and leaves before anyone else can say bye.  kinda silly, but it's a peeve


Would you rather they just left / signed off?  8)  Sometimes there isn't time to say more than "Gotta go!" before you have to leave.



Dave said:


> The big one remains motorists who, inadvertently or otherwise, try to kill me while I'm on my bike. Nearly being killed because some ignorant tank-driving suburbanite decides that their need to turn right, right fucking now, while I'm going straight through an intersection, trumps my need to keep breathing/maintaining use of my body below the chin... yeah, I guess that's a peeve.


Yeahhh... Or the people who don't use their blinker at all, so you're going straight as they are and then decide to turn.  Though I guess that's kind of the same situation.  At least you or I haven't been hit yet (though I was hit by a car pulling out of a drive thru... hit and run for the record 8():  I know someone who recently got hit.  She's okay thankfully, minus some bumps and bruises--But her bike needs new rims, unfortunately.


----------



## Dave

I'm actually considering getting a helmet cam, so that I could, at the very least, easily get license plate numbers-- if not actual evidence of reckless driving. It's not the way to foster a friendly cyclist/motorist relationship, but I'd rather that then wind up being hit.


----------



## addictivepersona

That's a good idea, Dave, esp. if you're ever hit and it's a hit and run.  Though hopefully that never happens!

My current peeve is things breaking from not being used for years and suddenly being used.  Then people blaming you for being "too rough with it."  8(


----------



## Keaton

Dave said:


> I'm actually considering getting a helmet cam, so that I could, at the very least, easily get license plate numbers-- if not actual evidence of reckless driving. It's not the way to foster a friendly cyclist/motorist relationship, but I'd rather that then wind up being hit.



I run those guys over all the time. You get combo points if you knock them into each other.


----------



## euphoria

one of my latest peeves is that my bf NEVER puts the toilet seat back down. i know its fucking dumb, but i have casually asked him nicely more than a few times to stop doing that. also, he has completely lost any sort of manners towards me. i like a gentleman, i think its pretty f'in awesome when a man will open a door for me, tell me i look good, serve me my food first (he pretty much just serves himself then starts eating and ignores me), do little nice things for me like i do for him, etc. ugh. i try to make hints by doing all of these things for him on a daily basis but i guess he just doesnt even notice?

so tl;dr... lack of gentlemanly manners!!


----------



## cutecute

firefighter said:


> one of my latest peeves is that my bf NEVER puts the toilet seat back down. i know its fucking dumb, but i have casually asked him nicely more than a few times to stop doing that. also, he has completely lost any sort of manners towards me. i like a gentleman, i think its pretty f'in awesome when a man will open a door for me, tell me i look good, serve me my food first (he pretty much just serves himself then starts eating and ignores me), do little nice things for me like i do for him, etc. ugh. i try to make hints by doing all of these things for him on a daily basis but i guess he just doesnt even notice?
> 
> so tl;dr... lack of gentlemanly manners!!



good thing you did the test drive living with him to see if he was a piece of shit/a selfish child.

he is.

so dump his ass! congrats your life isn't ruined and you don't have to pay for a divorce.


----------



## euphoria

lol! we dont even live together! but we do spend a lot of time at each others places. ugh it sucks dude cuz im so torn right now.


----------



## cutecute

i've been in a similar situation and it's true that you shouldn't try to change someone. especially by attempting to accelerate their maturation to an adult. never works, especially if you stay with them while you're trying to do this which gives them no incentive whatsoever to change.


----------



## dropthatpickle

voxmystic said:


> Unless it's a kickass new rc, or human flesh, I give a crap not! I find it particularly irritating when they post a picture of their plate. Posting lyrics to songs they didn't write is also pretty damn lame. The food is definitely the worst, though.[/QU That's hilarious. Ew. I freak out on drivers who turn left in front of me when I'm walking and have the right of way. Seriously.!?


----------



## justsomeguy

firefighter said:


> one of my latest peeves is that my bf NEVER puts the toilet seat back down. i know its fucking dumb, but i have casually asked him nicely more than a few times to stop doing that. also, he has completely lost any sort of manners towards me. i like a gentleman, i think its pretty f'in awesome when a man will open a door for me, tell me i look good, serve me my food first (he pretty much just serves himself then starts eating and ignores me), do little nice things for me like i do for him, etc. ugh. i try to make hints by doing all of these things for him on a daily basis but i guess he just doesnt even notice?
> 
> so tl;dr... lack of gentlemanly manners!!



Sounds like he's got you right trained!


----------



## michael

people who don't mind their own freaking business.


----------



## Damien

It annoys me when after having left my gum in my hot car the paper won't come off the gum completely.


----------



## psychopath

Awful drivers plus the lack of a missile launcher on my vehicle. 
I too am a grammar nazi...

The pharmacy being out of something. I mean seriously....ALL of the pharmacies in town were out of generic 30 mg Adderall IR last week, had all of the other dosages, but not that.


----------



## Asclepius

Trained Monkey's who work in Mobile- Phone Franchise's- If I ask you a question about the device, just tell me straight, *don't* go back over all the Jargon you learnt on training day- You are *not* being recorded and your Boss is *not* around; so just give me, in plain and simple English, the answer to what I requested Goddamnit!!!


----------



## Max Power

firefighter said:


> one of my latest peeves is that my bf NEVER puts the toilet seat back down. i know its fucking dumb, but i have casually asked him nicely more than a few times to stop doing that.



I'm kinda weird about little things like that so you're not alone, fwiw. 

Also, it annoys me when people don't acknowledge me whenever I open the door for them. No need for a "thanks", just a simple nod, or hell, a look in my direction would suffice. I'm not the doorman, pal.


----------



## Keaton

Max Power said:


> I'm kinda weird about little things like that so you're not alone, fwiw.
> 
> Also, it annoys me when people don't acknowledge me whenever I open the door for them. No need for a "thanks", just a simple nod, or hell, a look in my direction would suffice. I'm not the doorman.



I work in the hospitality industry, and yea, this pretty much annoys the fuck outta me too.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Agreed. I very, very rarely come across someone who does not thank me for doing them this service. Likewise, it is rare that someone doesn't hold the door open for me when I'm close enough (and of course I thank them). Ah, Midwestern America.


----------



## Thou

"Have you ever noticed that anyone driving slower than you is an *IDIOT*...




 And anyone driving faster than you is a *MANIAC*?!"




 It's a wonder we get anywhere at all with all the idiots and maniacs floating around!



_
 I know certainly nobody is driving at *MY *speed... 
_


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I'm not even a waitress anymore, but when people don't tip at least 15% for good service at a decent restaurant (meals normally cost upwards of $20 per person) it really kills me.  It should be common courtesy!

Also, when people spell "y'all" as "ya'll."  NO!  Nononononono!  It is YOU + ALL - OU.  Contractions!  That's elementary English.  ><


----------



## voxmystic

WHY couldn't I have been born just a few hundred miles further south where they speak, read, and write a phonetically consistent freakin' language??!! English sucks butt! There is NO justification for putting our children through this torture! My (very bright in all other areas) little girl is struggling with reading. I'm beginning to suspect she may be mildly dyslexic. This stupid fucking illogical, inconsistent, shite language doesn't help her one tiny bit! 

I wonder if there is any sort of movement out there in favor of keeping the spoken language as is, but reassigning spelling so that it makes some damn sense, e.g. "was" to "wuz"? If not, I wonder how I can start one?


----------



## Kenickie

i hate it when i have to edit song/artist/whatever info on iTunes. what the fuck iTunes.

eta: *ESPECIALLY* when it's a hip hop mixtape which iTunes doesn't understand that there are a million features, no, i know you can't find album art for it because it's a mixtape from a fucking GAS STATION just calm your tits iTunes and let me enter it all by hand.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Kenickie said:


> i hate it when i have to edit song/artist/whatever info on iTunes. what the fuck iTunes.
> 
> eta: *ESPECIALLY* when it's a hip hop mixtape which iTunes doesn't understand that there are a million features, no, i know you can't find album art for it because it's a mixtape from a fucking GAS STATION just calm your tits iTunes and let me enter it all by hand.



This.  iTunes is so annoying to me... Yet I still use it for some reason.  -_-


Also, I can't stand parents who don't watch their children/let their children do whatever the heck they want while out in public.  And on the subject of parents, I also hate when parents smoke around their kids/babies.  Bothers the crap out of me...


----------



## psychopath

voxmystic said:


> I wonder if there is any sort of movement out there in favor of keeping the spoken language as is, but reassigning spelling so that it makes some damn sense, e.g. "was" to "wuz"? If not, I wonder how I can start one?



The incredibly complex and difficult English language has been around for about 1500 years and in its current form about 500. 

So, I sincerely doubt it. 

"For skor and seven yeerz a go, r fathrs brot forth on this contenent a nu nashun"

You see my point...


----------



## voxmystic

^ Actually, I Googled this after I wondered it, and it turns out that there were/are a few societies that propose spelling reform, with such high profile supporters as Benjamin Franklin, Andrew Carnagie, George Bernard Shaw, and a popular American president. FDR, I think, but I'm not positive. Next step is finding out how to join up!


----------



## psychopath

voxmystic said:


> ^ Actually, I Googled this after I wondered it, and it turns out that there were/are a few societies that propose spelling reform, with such high profile supporters as Benjamin Franklin, Andrew Carnagie, George Bernard Shaw, and a popular American president. FDR, I think, but I'm not positive. Next step is finding out how to join up!



All of those high profile supporters are long dead, the most recent being 1950 (Shaw). I do not believe I saw any living supporters with remotely enough clout to enact such an enormous change. 

I also did not see any membership bodies advocating reform.


----------



## dropthatpickle

Textspeak hurts my eyes. Can you imagine reading a whole book of it? The only time I abbreviate is when I'm out of characters. I think it just looks stupid.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

dropthatpickle said:


> Textspeak hurts my eyes. Can you imagine reading a whole book of it? The only time I abbreviate is when I'm out of characters. I think it just looks stupid.



While I agree (and adopt the same habits), we feel this way because we grew up using the language the way that we do - it has been linguistically programmed into our brains.  However, if we had been taught with textspeak from the beginning, the way we spell and write things now would probably look foreign and stupid to us instead of the other way around.

Granted, I'm not really for a reform myself, as I'm one of those spelling and grammar nazis who has the linguistic patterns of the English language so ingrained that it would absolutely kill me to use something that is so "wrong."  But, my Linguistics professor from last semester did teach me to at least be a bit more forgiving of those who are not as hard-set in the current rules of the English language.

Yet I still hate it when people send text messages with only one letter in them, usually "k."  ><


----------



## Keaton

SinisterMuffin said:


> While I agree (and adopt the same habits), we feel this way because we grew up using the language the way that we do - it has been linguistically programmed into our brains.  However, if we had been taught with textspeak from the beginning, the way we spell and write things now would probably look foreign and stupid to us instead of the other way around.
> 
> Granted, I'm not really for a reform myself, as *I'm one of those spelling and grammar nazis* who has the linguistic patterns of the English language so ingrained that it would absolutely kill me to use something that is so "wrong."  But, my Linguistics professor from last semester did teach me to at least be a bit more forgiving of those who are not as hard-set in the current rules of the English language.
> 
> Yet I still hate it when people send text messages with only one letter in them, usually "k."  ><







*NSFW*:


----------



## voxmystic

psychopath said:


> All of those high profile supporters are long dead, the most recent being 1950 (Shaw). I do not believe I saw any living supporters with remotely enough clout to enact such an enormous change.


I didn't mean to insinuate that "high profile" translated to "enough clout to enact...change". A cracker-jack salesperson would be preferable, because what the measure requires is public support. I was just pleasantly surprised that those guys agreed with me!



> I also did not see any membership bodies advocating reform.


Maybe this is something I can change. 



dropthatpickle said:


> Textspeak hurts my eyes. Can you imagine reading a whole book of it? The only time I abbreviate is when I'm out of characters. I think it just looks stupid.


Textspeak drops letters, inserts numerals, etc., and it can be painful to read. The spelling reform I'm talking about wouldn't look any more stupid than Spanish, which looks darned enlightened compared to the mishmash we wade through to convey an idea.


----------



## rangrz

hipsters/punks/emos/goths/etc

makes me wanna grab my PR-24


----------



## michael

i don't think my brother has ever once called before showing up here.


----------



## addictivepersona

My neighbor (who's window is maybe 15 feet away) installed an air conditioning unit.  It makes a high-pitched whining noise.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

There is a guy in my apartment complex who has apparently decided that the area right in front of my living room window is the *best* place to have his really heated conversations.  Of course, he's always yelling and cursing at the person on the other side of the phone, so I am afraid of opening the door and telling him to go away/shut up.


----------



## Changed

people that drive without their lights on when raining/dark out.

people that don't turn their lights on when driving when I flash my high-beams at them.


----------



## dropthatpickle

Hmmm, I see your point, but it's not like Spanish or Chinese, it's shorthand. And, yeah, my mom was a sarcastic grammar Nazi, but learning English grammar was one of the few good things that happened in my 3 miserable years of junior high. I love the words. It helps to know how to phrase things properly so you say what you mean. Our choice of expression is the way we tell people who we are. So, okay, we adopt this as a new form expression, but it'll never replace the written language.


----------



## Asclepius

SinisterMuffin said:


> There is a guy in my apartment complex who has apparently decided that the area right in front of my living room window is the *best* place to have his really heated conversations.  Of course, he's always yelling and cursing at the person on the other side of the phone, so I am afraid of opening the door and telling him to go away/shut up.



My old Appartment was on a walk-way bridging two streets: one with a nightclub and the other; hosting many, late-night Bars.  My Bedroom was on the second Floor, facing the Walk-way.  
Drunken couples would take to Fighting, having Loud Sex and random shouting sessions-Right outside under my window for some reason-Many is the night I filled a kettle(not boiled but I was tempted!) with water and flung it out the window on top of them.
%)


----------



## captainballs

Attorneys who are unflinchingly idealistic when you want them to let the killer instinct take over.


----------



## PendulumAM

How on some message boards and comment sections, there will always be a huge argument between annoying teenagers and pretentious adults who live in their moms basement about how so-and-so is a moron because he used the wrong form of you're (or made some other grammar mistake). It doesn't matter if you are a brilliant nuclear physicist who just created an equation that proves God isn't real; if some lonely reject points out that you used the incorrect form of a word in your post/comment, he is 142535 times smarter than you! I scrutinize my spelling and grammar for my college assignments; not doing so on an internet message board isn't going to turn me into sum1 wh0 alwaiz ritez n txt spk! It's like thinking that you always need to act like you are in an upscale 5 star restaurant even when you are at McDonalds.


----------



## AmorRoark

My pet peeve is me. I nearly yelled at the woman on the phone who told me (for the third time) that I DID NOT have an airplane reservation. I didn't believe her. I asked for her manager because I was annoyed by her bitchiness and adamant that I had a reservation.  I re-read the damn email and realized I'm an idiot. I apologized to both. I need more meditation.


----------



## Max Power

People who call me chief, boss, pal, sport, or any variation thereof.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Television ads that have a phone or text ring in them. Even when it sounds nothing like my own phone I still make a double take each time they are on.


----------



## Assphace

^also radio ads with police, fire, or ambulance sirens


----------



## AmorRoark

Max Power said:


> People who call me chief, boss, pal, sport, or any variation thereof.



Oh.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

People eating with their mouth open, sick f**ks. Makes me boak, how hard is it to eat with your mouth god damn closed !


----------



## J. G. Wentworth

misspelling the word, "ad" as in advertisement.  Many people spell it "add".   
Most spelling errors and grammar mistakes do not bother me.  That one does.

People driving slow in the left lane.

Trolls and crazy people/stalkers/outers/haters.

Cops that give me tickets for bullshit.  Where are they when the crazies are driving, or the car polluting the air so bad it causes vision problems?

Seeds and stems.


That should do it for now.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Stems and seeds? You hold your bitch tongue. Have you not heard "From little things big things grow"?


----------



## whataboutheforests

Busty St Clare said:


> Television ads



this

actually pretty much just television in general


----------



## PendulumAM

that J G Wentworth add

trying to screw people out of their lawsuit settlements and lottery winnings and annuities


----------



## addictivepersona

The locations of "Q" and "W."  "W" is fine where it is, but the "Q" is a wee bit too close when using keyboard shortcuts.  

"Ctrl+Q" is "close all" and "Ctrl+W" is "close window."  I routinely open 40+ documents to rename in rapid fire succession.  My keystrokes look like this:

Open a bunch of files.  Ctrl+Shift+S, type #####, hit enter, Ctrl+W, Ctrl+Shift+S, #####...

Hitting Q instead of W is quite problematic as suddenly all the files are closed and while I can reopen them, I don't know which I've already renamed!  8(

(I am *so *glad this and the scanner jamming are the greatest of my worries while at work.  )


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> Oh.



Pretty sure I've mentioned this repeatedly. 

It's mostly guys that say it though. You never see a girl walk up to another girl and say, "Hey champ, what time is it?" or "Got a bathroom, chief?". It got me wondering if women have some other kind of quasi-patronizing titles they give one another. hmm....


----------



## Busty St Clare

I find women use "lovey" or "dear" but get a bit pissed when you reply with "sweet cheeks"


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Sometimes they use "hun" and "sweetie," though those are more in moments of "oh crap, I forgot (or don't know) your name and I feel like I have to call you something!"  8(


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I hate it when you want to ask someone a serious question and they reply with some cheesy joke, and don't actually answer your question. And I don't mean situations where they don't want to answer for personal reasons or whatever. They're the sort of people it's almost impossible to have a serious discussion with about anything.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Then don't talk serious with that person. Everyone is different and if they're intelligent, they might try to appeal more toward not pissing you off in the future. (Or you can just ask for a serious answer before getting angry).

I believe it's rather quotable just how little we realize that MOST of our little "Pet Peeves" are all in our minds. We get upset with people when they do things we don't want them to do. However, they can do whatever the Hell they want. It's their lives and letting what they do bother us is our own problem. But if we can't change what they do and do not, why do we allow ourselves to be mad in the first place? (speaking on the basis of other people only, not random "I'm angry at this (animal, or other things we can control), make it work!" peeves)


----------



## Unbreakable

"Swim" smoking a nice fat blunt..... 



God i hate the use of that fucking acronym


----------



## dropthatpickle

Peeves are not the same as gripes with people who've personally pissed you off. Yeah, it's better to live and let live, but, as social animals in close proximity we need to get along. Peeves include rude/insensitive social behavior that's sadly commonplace (taking two parking spots), as well as all the little things we can't ignore (consistent use of 'flustrated' and 'for all intensive purposes').


----------



## Thou

People who say "what" every time you make a statement, even though you know full well that they heard you clearly.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Simply_Live said:


> ^ Then don't talk serious with that person. Everyone is different and if they're intelligent, they might try to appeal more toward not pissing you off in the future. (Or you can just ask for a serious answer before getting angry).
> 
> I believe it's rather quotable just how little we realize that MOST of our little "Pet Peeves" are all in our minds. We get upset with people when they do things we don't want them to do. However, they can do whatever the Hell they want. It's their lives and letting what they do bother us is our own problem. But if we can't change what they do and do not, why do we allow ourselves to be mad in the first place? (speaking on the basis of other people only, not random "I'm angry at this (animal, or other things we can control), make it work!" peeves)



I can't control who annoys me. 

And when I say 'annoy', that usually involves me politely laughing but swearing in my mind at them, but then forgetting it 5 mins later.

If I could control what does and doesn't annoy me I'm sure life would be a lot simpler. I can do my best to forget about it and move on, but it's kind of hard to avoid in life in general.


----------



## animal_cookie

not sure if i mentioned this before, but radio dj's who babble over song intros. usually the dj is not saying anything useful and just talking because they like the sound of their voice. i don't care that you want a hamburger for lunch, it doesn't add anything to my enjoyment of the song and its not even relevant to the song.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ completely agree. Before my days of internet access I would try and tape favorite songs from the radio that I liked, and as you can imagine, when this fucking cretin of a DJ starts blabbering on and on about nonsense, it pisses me off. They also have a habit of cutting songs short way before they're meant to have finished, as if it's just trailing off into silence when it so obviously off. 

This is why I tend not to listen to that sort of radio anymore. I prefer radio stations where there is just debate and no music (possibly with the odd add for revenue purposes).


----------



## animal_cookie

^they don't even bother to give relevant info like who the band is or that the band has a show coming up. its always inane crap. when i was a dj in college, i hated coming up with stuff to say.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

In that vein, I prefer college stations because they're less likely to talk for no reason or over the intro of a song, and they're more likely to play the entire song...indeed, the joys of living in a college town.  

Also, I have to agree with: 





Artificial Emotion said:


> I can't control who annoys me.
> 
> And when I say 'annoy', that usually involves me politely laughing but swearing in my mind at them, but then forgetting it 5 mins later.
> 
> If I could control what does and doesn't annoy me I'm sure life would be a lot simpler. I can do my best to forget about it and move on, but it's kind of hard to avoid in life in general.



To me, peeves are things that annoy me on a day-to-day basis, even if they're the actions of only one person.  If they happen repeatedly, I'm going to start classifying them as a peeve.


----------



## junkymandan

my neighbors pit bull got in my yard and she was afraid to go in cause of my dog

my dog is a BASSETHOUND!!!!!!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

SinisterMuffin said:


> In that vein, I prefer college stations because they're less likely to talk for no reason or over the intro of a song, and they're more likely to play the entire song...indeed, the joys of living in a college town.
> 
> Also, I have to agree with:
> 
> To me, peeves are things that annoy me on a day-to-day basis, even if they're the actions of only one person.  If they happen repeatedly, I'm going to start classifying them as a peeve.





> A pet peeve (or pet hate) is a minor annoyance that an individual identifies as particularly annoying to him or her, to a greater degree than others may find it.



But yeah, one of my pet peeves is pendantry! Nah, just playin with you mate 

You do have a point.

Really, my biggest pet peeve is ignorance and close mindedness.  Take ibogaine treatment for addiction for example. Because technically it's a hallucinogen, people just can't get past that point and open up their mind to the drugs potential. Or cannabis legalization. These things make me want to bash my head against a brick wall!

Another one is the mentality towards 'criminals'. Most don't care about rehabilitation, as long as they are punished (at the taxpayer's expense) by locking them up. To me these people keeping the system the way it is are the real perpetrators of crime on a mass scale, because they don't want to actually do something to break the offending cycle, simply because it's too 'soft'. 

And what gives them the right to claim these criminals don't deserve human rights? You can't pick and choose. If you go down that path, where does it end? Do we start torturing them? Killing them? Fucking ignorant pricks!! Two wrongs don't make a fucking right (perhaps they missed that in nursery school). Twats.


----------



## Damien

Computer technicians. The people that would just do the same thing as anyone else trying to fix a computer: search google.com. It bothers me when people think that they know what their talking about just because they called them out and payed them money. 

I was looking at my mother in-law's 8 year old computer for some reason and noticed that it didn't have anti-virus. So I installed AVG free edition. A week later the computer dies. She calls some computer tech up and he comes out an tells her "Yep, it was the anti-virus. Time to get a new one."


----------



## alasdairm

Artificial Emotion said:


> I can't control who annoys me.


i believe that about 10% of life is about what happens, the other 90% is how we choose to deal with it. hence, i believe it's quite possible to choose to not be annoyed by something. as with many things in life, initially it's easier said than done.

alasdair


----------



## Keaton

When people feed my dog human food.


----------



## voxmystic

People who insist that I make an appointment to see them, but refuse to ever, ever, EVER be on time to said appointment.


----------



## addictivepersona

*When people say "literally" for something that isn't/wasn't literal.*

For example:  Someone says they "literally fell on [their] ass!" yet fell forward, onto their hands and knees--They did not _literally_ fall on their ass.

Another was literally spotted on a box of sprouted pasta: "[The pasta] is literally bursting with nutrients!"  If it was bursting, I certainly wouldn't have bought it!

Not really a peeve of mine but it was recently pointed out to me and it literally jumps out at me now.


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> Not really a peeve of mine but it was recently pointed out to me and it literally jumps out at me now.



*rolls eyes* 

Say that to the person who hates being literal.


----------



## alasdairm

addictivepersona, that's a joke right?

damien, you don't hate computer technicians, you hate shitty computer technicians 

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

alasdairm said:


> addictivepersona, that's a joke right?


The entire post or the parts where I used "literally" in ways that certainly aren't meant literally?  (Like the word being spotted [you know, markings, spots] ) and it _jumping_ out at me.)


----------



## animal_cookie

addictivepersona said:


> *When people say "literally" for something that isn't/wasn't literal.*
> 
> For example:  Someone says they "literally fell on [their] ass!" yet fell forward, onto their hands and knees--They did not _literally_ fall on their ass.
> 
> Another was literally spotted on a box of sprouted pasta: "[The pasta] is literally bursting with nutrients!"  If it was bursting, I certainly wouldn't have bought it!
> 
> Not really a peeve of mine but it was recently pointed out to me and it literally jumps out at me now.



this oatmeal comic will literally make you giggle then


----------



## addictivepersona

^ That literally made me laugh out loud.  Thanks!  :D

I now have another comic to check frequently.


----------



## animal_cookie

i hate bicycles on sidewalks. especially when the entire street is closed to everything but human powered things.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Some people feel safer riding on the sidewalk--Though it is _not_ really all that safe.  I mean, I got hit by a car while biking on the sidewalk:  They were coming out of a fast food place's parking lot.  8(  Thankfully they weren't going very fast, though they did not stop to ask if I was okay.  I detest riding on the sidewalk now for the above reason and because of the bumpy nature of it, but there are places where it is unavoidable.  :-/


----------



## animal_cookie

i understand that. but the whole stretch of road was closed to motorized vehicles specifically so people could ride their bikes on it.  so i don't think riding on the sidewalk was a safety issue. its just people who think its fun to try to run down people who are walking.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Oooh, okay.  Yeah, that changes things.


----------



## modern buddha

animal_cookie said:


> i hate bicycles on sidewalks. especially when the entire street is closed to everything but human powered things.



Bicycles ARE considered a pedestrian though. And pedestrians belong on the sidewalk. 

I bike on the street when I can / when it feels safe to do so. Otherwise, sidewalk it is.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Nope, bicycles are not considered pedestrians.  At least not in New York State:

"Section 102. BICYCLE. Every two or three wheeled device upon which a person or persons may ride, propelled by human power [...] and *intended for use only on a sidewalk by pre-teenage children*.
Section 130. *PEDESTRIAN. Any person afoot or in a wheelchair.*"

But, a bicycle is not a vehicle:

"Section 159. VEHICLE. Every device in, upon, or by which any person or property is or may be transported or drawn upon a highway, *except devices moved by human power* or used exclusively upon stationary rails or tracks."  


Don't want to turn this into a debate, but just figured I'd provide some laws for accuracy of definitions relating to the law.


----------



## michael

Simply_Live said:


> Bicycles ARE considered a pedestrian though. And pedestrians belong on the sidewalk.



they are not where i live, where you can get a ticket for riding on the sidewalk if you are over the age of 12.  you can also get a dwi for bicycling while impaired.


----------



## Busty St Clare

addictivepersona said:


> ^ Nope, bicycles are not considered pedestrians.  At least not in New York State:
> 
> "Section 102. BICYCLE. Every two or three wheeled device upon which a person or persons may ride, propelled by human power [...] and *intended for use only on a sidewalk by pre-teenage children*.
> Section 130. *PEDESTRIAN. Any person afoot or in a wheelchair.*"
> 
> But, a bicycle is not a vehicle:
> 
> "Section 159. VEHICLE. Every device in, upon, or by which any person or property is or may be transported or drawn upon a highway, *except devices moved by human power* or used exclusively upon stationary rails or tracks."
> 
> 
> Don't want to turn this into a debate, but just figured I'd provide some laws for accuracy of definitions relating to the law.




So a skate board should be on the road? 

I generally prefer to ride on the road except when there is heavy traffic. Buses generally make me nervous when the road is particularly narrow.


----------



## addictivepersona

A skateboard has four wheels, so it doesn't appear to fit the criteria for any category, according to the state of NY.  

Anywho, two major peeves of mine: Realizing you didn't wash something needed that is very obviously dirty after getting done doing a lot of laundry.  The other is getting done doing a lot of laundry and spilling something on a clothing item.  Grr.


----------



## indicaa

although i don't mind on casual forums, people with bad grammar, my stupid neighbor upstairs that sweeps all their ash and shit on our patio when we're sitting outside. my BIGGEST one though would be racism/discrimination against gay people, lesbians, transgenders, whatever you happen to be. i can't stand people who voice their opinion over and over. you can have your own opinion, but if yours is different from someone else then drop it and not discuss it. and you can't help what color you're born so that really bothers me.

sorry this turned into a rant, and i hope i didn't offend anyone because that wasn't my intention and those are touchy subjects for some


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> ^ Nope, bicycles are not considered pedestrians.  At least not in New York State:
> 
> "Section 102. BICYCLE. Every two or three wheeled device upon which a person or persons may ride, propelled by human power [...] and *intended for use only on a sidewalk by pre-teenage children*.
> Section 130. *PEDESTRIAN. Any person afoot or in a wheelchair.*"
> 
> But, a bicycle is not a vehicle:
> 
> "Section 159. VEHICLE. Every device in, upon, or by which any person or property is or may be transported or drawn upon a highway, *except devices moved by human power* or used exclusively upon stationary rails or tracks."
> 
> 
> Don't want to turn this into a debate, but just figured I'd provide some laws for accuracy of definitions relating to the law.





Busty St Clare said:


> So a skate board should be on the road?
> 
> I generally prefer to ride on the road except when there is heavy traffic. Buses generally make me nervous when the road is particularly narrow.



Exactly. So if it's not a pedestrian and not a vehicle, who can possibly tell us it belongs on the road or on the sidewalk? 

Too bad cops won't take your developed argument as valid when they give you a ticket for telling your kid to stay on the sidewalk so they don't get hit while riding around the neighborhood.



addictivepersona said:


> A skateboard has four wheels, so it doesn't appear to fit the criteria for any category, according to the state of NY.
> 
> Anywho, two major peeves of mine: Realizing you didn't wash something needed that is very obviously dirty after getting done doing a lot of laundry.  The other is getting done doing a lot of laundry and spilling something on a clothing item.  Grr.



Ppppppppssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttttt... 
*NSFW*: 



handwash them.


----------



## michael

i have probably posted this in one of the previous peeves threads, but i haven't introduced myself to someone as mike since i was in high school.  this is because i prefer being called michael.  when i tell you my name is michael, it would be nice if you actually called me that.

*especially* if we are not friends.

one time my doctor called me mikey.  wtf is that?  i do you the professional courtesy of calling you doctor.  it would be nice if you returned the favor, jerkass.


----------



## Max Power

michael said:


> when i tell you my name is michael, it would be nice if you actually called me that.



will do, mike.


----------



## modern buddha

michael said:


> i have probably posted this in one of the previous peeves threads, but i haven't introduced myself to someone as mike since i was in high school.  this is because i prefer being called michael.  when i tell you my name is michael, it would be nice if you actually called me that.
> 
> *especially* if we are not friends.
> 
> one time my doctor called me mikey.  wtf is that?  i do you the professional courtesy of calling you doctor.  it would be nice if you returned the favor, jerkass.



My name is Margaret. Here is my list of nicknames (some used to bother me, but I don't care anymore) people refer to me by:

Maggie
Mags
Magret
Margie
Marge
Maggles
Magnum
Magasaurus
Magdaleon
Mag
Lambchop (family nickname)
Maggie Moo
Maggers
and the list goes on.

If you don't want someone to call you a name other than Michael, ignore their response. Then, when they get pissed, say "I'm sorry, are you talking to me? My name is Michael." Keep doing it until they get the point.


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> If you don't want someone to call you a name other than Michael, ignore their response. Then, when they get pissed, say "I'm sorry, are you talking to me? My name is Michael." Keep doing it until they get the point.


LOL, it works too!


Peeves from working in an office:

*1)*
Person A: Hey.
Person B: How are you?
Person B keeps walking not expecting an answer. OR Person A _doesn't_ answer.

WTF, you asked me a question!  (Or I asked you!)  Either way, when I ask someone a question, I kind of expect an answer.  And when I am asked something, I feel an answer should be given!

*2)*
Person A: How are you?
Person B: I'm okay.  How are you?
Person A: Good.

Is it good that I am okay, or are you "good"?  8(

*3)*
Person A: Hey, how are you?
Person B: Good.

And just walks away.  Isn't it courtesy to ask how someone else is doing if they ask you?

I understand people are busy and I don't expect people to stop and have a five minute conversation in the hall, but how much time/effort does it take to show courtesy?  Or was I the only one raised that when asked how you are it is polite to ask that person how they are?  And to answer them and not just keep walking?  8(

Reason number 239 why I'll never get a permanent (or a career-type) job working in an office.


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> *1)*
> Person A: Hey.
> Person B: How are you?
> Person B keeps walking not expecting an answer. OR Person A _doesn't_ answer.



Managers do this a lot. It's like they are attempting to acknowledge your existence, but fail miserably. Edit: If person B keeps walking, you bet your sorry ass I'm not answering you.

I'll take a smile and a nod.




addictivepersona said:


> *2)*
> Person A: How are you?
> Person B: I'm okay.  How are you?
> Person A: Good.



This one is one that gets me. Sometimes, there isn't enough time to say all of this while you're walking by one another! So it's kind of said to the person after you've already walked away. Hahahahaha. Make that imagination in your mind; it'll make you giggle. What bad manners.




addictivepersona said:


> *3)*
> Person A: Hey, how are you?
> Person B: Good.



If I'm person B, I thank the person for their words. "Good, thank you." When person B is someone else, I just keep on walking. They're too busy to talk, it's okay. (or if you're in an office, they are too mentally busy to ask)


----------



## Keaton

I hate that I always lose lighters....
I have nine or ten floating around my house and at work.


----------



## michael

Simply_Live said:


> If you don't want someone to call you a name other than Michael, ignore their response. Then, when they get pissed, say "I'm sorry, are you talking to me? My name is Michael." Keep doing it until they get the point.



i find that instead of ignoring someone the way a 5 year old would, it wastes a lot less of my own time to just ask them to call me by my given name instead.  this also avoids multiplying the annoyance of everyone involved.

this of course does not solve the problem that i find it annoying in the first place.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

alasdairm said:


> i believe that about 10% of life is about what happens, the other 90% is how we choose to deal with it. hence, i believe it's quite possible to choose to not be annoyed by something. as with many things in life, initially it's easier said than done.
> 
> alasdair



I agree with you actually, thinking about it. Thanks for the different viewpoint.


----------



## addictivepersona

michael said:


> i find that instead of ignoring someone the way a 5 year old would, it wastes a lot less of my own time to just ask them to call me by my given name instead.  this also avoids multiplying the annoyance of everyone involved.
> 
> this of course does not solve the problem that i find it annoying in the first place.


Ignoring people works when timeliness of a response doesn't matter.  When timeliness does matter, before you say your reply, say "(It's) Michael", pause, and then carry on with what you have to say.  That eventually worked for me to get someone to quit calling me by my full name as I'm in the reverse boat of you, and I prefer the shortened version of my name.


----------



## Keaton

Is anyone else extremely disgusted by long fake fingernails?


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ Yes, completely.

Another thing I find repulsive is excessive makeup on women. I think it has a tendency to give girls/women that would look sexy without makeup, or with very little, a tacky, sleazy look. I feel sorry for them actually, since they must do it because they feel insecure, even if it is actually backfiring on them (well in my opinion at least - beauty is in the eye of the beholder).


----------



## voxmystic

michael said:


> one time my doctor called me mikey.  wtf is that?  i do you the professional courtesy of calling you doctor.  it would be nice if you returned the favor, jerkass.


You're nicer than I am. If someone wants to be addressed by his or her last name, I don't let him/her use my first name. It REALLY pisses me off when Officer So-and-so calls me by my first name.


----------



## addictivepersona

Keaton said:


> Is anyone else extremely disgusted by long fake fingernails?


Yes.

Once had this guy come through my line when I worked as a cashier... He was obviously a cross-dresser with extremely short shorts and a woman's tank-top on... I had no qualms with that.  When he handed me the money, I noticed his nails.  Extremely long, fake, and red.  Twas pretty gross.  (Would've been gross on a woman, too, for the record--I have no issues with anybody wearing either sex's stuff.)


----------



## michael

voxmystic said:


> You're nicer than I am. If someone wants to be addressed by his or her last name, I don't let him/her use my first name. It REALLY pisses me off when Officer So-and-so calls me by my first name.



i told him that he could call me mr smith.  i would have ditched him but the thought of finding another doctor is not particularly pleasant.


----------



## rangrz

Simply_Live said:


> Bicycles ARE considered a pedestrian though. And pedestrians belong on the sidewalk.
> 
> I bike on the street when I can / when it feels safe to do so. Otherwise, sidewalk it is.



Not in NY as one poster pointed out, and not in Ontario, CDN either.
City bylaw in Toronto allows bicycles with a wheel size below 20 inches on sidewalk. Thats just Toronto..

Otherwise, Bicycles are liable for the gamut of highway traffic act infractions, including unsafe lane change, signalling, red light/stop sign, fail to yield/merge and speeding (if by chance your booking down something like a school zone, yes, speeding tix)

My pet peeve atm; drunk hipsters who are lurching down the street knocking mail boxes over and wearing horrible mismatched converse sneakers.


----------



## Keaton

> My pet peeve atm; drunk hipsters who are lurching down the street knocking mail boxes over and wearing horrible mismatched converse sneakers.




Amen...


----------



## Dave

Patent trolls.

Fuck man, if you can't do anything useful, just write a really broad patent on something that you kind of know something about, and you and prevent all kinds of people from doing useful work in a field related to the patent you wrote. If you're able to lawyer up sufficiently, you can then either force them to give you royalties or just plain old sue them for infringement. Or, you know, discover something cool, and just sit on it. Don't use it to better the world, because, you know, that would take market share away from your POS 'flagship' product, and have the added benefit of preventing someone else from bettering the world in that manner.

I hate reading patents in general, but patent trolls just piss me off.


----------



## wooger

Smokers. I think smoking is gross and its so annoying trying to have a conversation with one because they constantly need to go outside and smoke or whatever.


----------



## Dave

Utilize.

The word you're looking for is 'use'. Fuckwit.


----------



## modern buddha

^ However, there are some uses for "utilize". Like utilizing a practice / ideal that was created by someone else. 

For example, utilizing the practices of Buddha's middle path.


----------



## animal_cookie

people who slow down or stop for green lights. it fucks with the traffic flow and is pointless. there are dedicated turn lanes, so turning isn't an excuse.


----------



## alasdairm

^ ok, fjones 

i'll often reduce speed slightly when coming to an intersection with a green light - especially in cities - because a red light in the other direction doesn't necessarily mean traffic that direction is going to stop.

i'd rather live with your thinking i'm an asshole who's making you a second or two late, than be wiped out by some idiot running a light perpendicular to me... 

i can't remember the last time i saw somebody stop at a green light. is it a big problem where you live?

alasdair


----------



## animal_cookie

^i see at least one person a day come to stop at a green light. i think its because people want to change lanes and don't realize how much stopping fucks with traffic flow. i see this same behavior on the highways... people talk about being scared to drive on southern cali highways. for the most part people go so slow that the biggest issue is rear ending someone cause they stop suddenly.


----------



## whataboutheforests

I hate it when people accelerate slowly AFTER a red light.  Like when u can see the light turn green 50 feet in front of you but it takes 30 seconds to start 
moving because peoples' reactions are so slow.  Traffic in general irritates me so much, I can go from happy to pissed so quick when driving around town.

Another pet peeve is when somebody asks me for a drag of my cig and they end up never giving it back.  FUck that.


----------



## modern buddha

whataboutheforests said:


> I hate it when people accelerate slowly AFTER a red light.  Like when u can see the light turn green 50 feet in front of you but it takes 30 seconds to start
> moving because peoples' reactions are so slow.  Traffic in general irritates me so much, I can go from happy to pissed so quick when driving around town.
> 
> Another pet peeve is when somebody asks me for a drag of my cig and they end up never giving it back.  FUck that.



1. So don't give them a drag. Say "no, sorry, I can't help you". The people that ask you for a drag are oftentimes the ones who are so addicted that they suck down that cigarette without a concern for it being yours.
2. Are you always on the ball when at a red light waiting for green? You've had your points where you say "hm, look at the water-oh, it's green!" Take that and give the attention span to ten people in a line. Don't forget, you can't exactly put the petal to the metal when you're waiting for everyone else to stop looking at the water.


----------



## whataboutheforests

i'm not really the type of guy that would say something, especially if it's a friend.

I know i'm just impatient it's just one of those things that out's of my control but still irritates me.  Some people seem soo clueless when driving, it makes me nervous.  

Also to add one more thing, people that drive under the speed limit, like atleast 10 mph.


----------



## bagochina

One thing I have noticed lately is when I am watching tv and little guide screen pops up and describes the show and mentions in abbreviations, language, sex, [L, S,], etc.  They always have for example, That 70's show rated: lds.  I wish they would just write it lsd.  I mean come on we all know what you are really trying to say.


----------



## modern buddha

What is the rating "lds"?


----------



## bagochina

LDS would be:
    * L for crude indecent language
    * S for explicit sexual activity
    * D for strong suggestive dialogue (unused for different TV-MA shows)


----------



## modern buddha

^I would think they are putting it LDS for a reason.  Or else the warning would be suggestive and therefore, the warning would need a warning.


----------



## Fawkes

actually i like that it's LDS (as in: Latter Day Saints). seems it could be taken a tad ironically.


----------



## AmorRoark

I really don't think they're trying to say anything. Isn't it just the natural order of the 'rating' system? The fact that That 70s Show happens to have psychedelic themes is just a coincidence IMO.


----------



## bagochina

The natural order of the rating system, lol good one.

Yeah I know there not trying to say anything because I am sure someone somewhere in the tv ratings system got a email saying absolutely do not use the abbreviation LSD.  As for the 70's Show I dont really know what their rating system is just using that as an example.


----------



## attempt4

addictivepersona said:


> People who write/say "my" in front of things that really don't need a personal pronoun.  "I took my Paxil this morning" for example--Doesn't "I took Paxil this morning" suffice?  I mean, unless you have a friend who has a bottle and you want to specify that you took some from your bottle and not theirs.  8(



YES! I fucking hate it when people do this and apply it to anything...for example "Oh I need to get home to watch my shows"....Well, is it your show? Did they make it specifically for you? Cunt.

It also annoys me when lovey-dovey couples utilise the possessive "my" to describe their partner. "Oh, I wonder how MY Cameron is getting on"....SPARE A THOUGHT FOR THE MISERABLE LONELY CUNTS OK?! RUB IT IN THEIR FACE THAT NOBODY WANTS THEM WHY DON'T YOU



justsomeguy said:


> People chewing super loudly with their mouth open.  Chomp slursh chomp blurhsgh chomp.
> 
> Its not the mouth open so much as the huge fucking horse teeth wet noises.



ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY! Your post made me laugh. There was once a guy at my work who used to do this, really really loudly. Well...needless to say he doesn't work with us anymore.

It seriously puts me off my food. I do not understand how you can happily sit there, munching with your mouth hanging open slapping your fucking lips with sloppy wet slaps and chomps and NOT realise how offensive this is to others around you? It's downright rude, and the person doing it should be fucking humiliated, ashamed and shot in the head for being such a waste of perfectly good sperm.


----------



## modern buddha

I think I finally have a pet peeve. However, it's for the sake of all of our ears:

I severely dislike loud motorcycles. It's bad enough that as pedestrians, we have to listen to buses and semis rolling around. The most annoying and deafening sound though is definitely motorcycles. Why in the Hell do you need to let other people know that you are here? We can see you and hear your motorcycle even if it's normal. Why pay the extra money so that you can make everyone else deaf? (In before "herp, the rumbling the muffler makes vibrates your whole body")


----------



## attempt4

Absolutely! I despise Bikes (and cars) that deafen me as they go past. 

It's not big, it's not clever, it's not impressive.

Good day sir.

, Yours sincerely,
Disgruntled pedestrian.


----------



## addictivepersona

attempt4 said:


> YES! I fucking hate it when people do this and apply it to anything...for example "Oh I need to get home to watch my shows"....Well, is it your show? Did they make it specifically for you? Cunt.
> 
> It also annoys me when lovey-dovey couples utilise the possessive "my" to describe their partner. "Oh, I wonder how MY Cameron is getting on"....SPARE A THOUGHT FOR THE MISERABLE LONELY CUNTS OK?! RUB IT IN THEIR FACE THAT NOBODY WANTS THEM WHY DON'T YOU


LOL, glad to hear someone agrees with me.  :)

And yes, the motorcycles are way too loud, I agree!


----------



## animal_cookie

i wish i could imbed a video, specifically the south park episode about harley riders.


----------



## Max Power

This thread is seriously missing Fjones and AmorRoark!


----------



## AmorRoark

I'm happily married... I no longer have peeves.


----------



## AmorRoark

Ok, just for you MP. I detest when people self describe themselves as 'foodies'. It's painfully pretentious.


----------



## animal_cookie

foodies in general annoy me. i find people who use the term tend to think of themselves as better than others. i like this portlandia skit


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

whataboutheforests said:


> I hate it when people accelerate slowly AFTER a red light.


A-men brother (or sister). This seriously irritates me. 

As do those posters who try to discredit our peeves! What's the point in that? We all know 90% of the time our complaints are somewhat irrational, petty and can be explained away, but we are the kinda of people who need to vent!

Just like my latest peeve - people in line at Subway who A) don't know te order of things and can't answer what kind of cheese / salads / bread / meat / sauce / seasoning they want and take up valuable time deciding while the rest of us are waiting. Stand back for a minute and work it out BEFORE YOU JOIN THE QUEUE!!! That goes for every fast-food restaurant, btw. 

And B), those who order 2+ subs and take twice as long as anyone else to make the order. Order in advance over the phone you imbeciles! 

Being in Subway just makes me angry, full stop. So much food-related rage.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I'm sure it doesn't help to be hungry while in line.  



*Urgent-sounding ringtones.*  You know, the ones that are like "HURRY UP!  ANSWER ME! NOW! NOW! NOW!"  I cannot _stand _those.  I understand not everyone likes soft, pleasant, or slow ringtones, but do you _have_ to have your ringer up all the way and have it set as something that screams "ANSWER ME!"?  8(


----------



## animal_cookie

^iphones have one that sounds like a fire alarm. i HATE it. it used to be my husband's alarm and it would wake me up in a panic every time it went off.


----------



## highhooked

When people smack there lips when there eating. O my god i want to blow my brains out. If its one of my brothers ill get so annoyed because it will be quiet and thats all i can hear and focus on haha. So most of the time i end up bursting and yelling telling them to chew with there fuckin mouth closed.


----------



## addictivepersona

animal_cookie said:


> ^iphones have one that sounds like a fire alarm. i HATE it. it used to be my husband's alarm and it would wake me up in a panic every time it went off.


...If my husband had that as a ringtone, I'd divorce him.







Totally kidding.    (I _would _force him to change it though.)


----------



## modern buddha

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> A-men brother (or sister). This seriously irritates me.
> 
> As do those posters who try to discredit our peeves! What's the point in that? We all know 90% of the time our complaints are somewhat irrational, petty and can be explained away, but we are the kinda of people who need to vent!
> 
> Just like my latest peeve - people in line at Subway who A) don't know te order of things and can't answer what kind of cheese / salads / bread / meat / sauce / seasoning they want and take up valuable time deciding while the rest of us are waiting. Stand back for a minute and work it out BEFORE YOU JOIN THE QUEUE!!! That goes for every fast-food restaurant, btw.
> 
> And B), those who order 2+ subs and take twice as long as anyone else to make the order. Order in advance over the phone you imbeciles!
> 
> Being in Subway just makes me angry, full stop. So much food-related rage.



You can always order YOUR subs over the phone ahead of time. Save yourself the trouble of waiting for THOSE people to get their subs. Or just don't go there. Making your own sub is probably much cheaper. Why go to Subway just to be disappointed?

Sidenote: Peeving posts that discredit peeves is confusing. I'm not discrediting. I'm suggesting things that might make your life more enjoyable and less stressful. The people who need to vent are the people who might find suggestions useful.


----------



## animal_cookie

addictivepersona said:


> ...If my husband had that as a ringtone, I'd divorce him.
> 
> Totally kidding.    (I _would _force him to change it though.)



he finally changed it. it was super annoying because he uses the snooze alarm 3-4 times in the morning. i finally started kicking him out of bed the first time the alarm went off. a few morning of that and he changed it


----------



## !_MDMA_!

i hate ignorance so much. especially people who laugh at others misfortune. i mean i can understand something non serious but taking pleasure out of others misery is sick


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> You can always order YOUR subs over the phone ahead of time. Save yourself the trouble of waiting for THOSE people to get their subs. Or just don't go there. Making your own sub is probably much cheaper. Why go to Subway just to be disappointed?


I dunno how it works nowadays as I haven't ordered a sub over the phone in almost a decade, buuuut the last time I did, (and it was an order of two to save time ), they made me wait in the line to pick them up, even though they were sitting at the end of the counter.  8(  I walked in, walked to the register and said I was there to pick up the subs, and pointed to the bag labeled with my friend's name, and they're all, "You have to wait in line."  I was like, "seriously?"  Granted there were only three people in line, but come. on.



animal_cookie said:


> he finally changed it. it was super annoying because he uses the snooze alarm 3-4 times in the morning. i finally started kicking him out of bed the first time the alarm went off. a few morning of that and he changed it


Ahaha, at least he changed it!


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

I cannot stand cotton! I have no idea what it is but as soon as I touch cotton balls or w.e I get chills and it just urks the shit outta me. One time I tried to see how long I could just hold a ball of cotton and no joke I didn't make it more than 3 seconds

I hope this was the right place for that


----------



## China Rider

Glamorizing the use of alcohol. Grow up. I'm not talking about getting excited over a tasty drink, more so 'pumping up' the anticipation of getting hammered.
People taking another's picture without their approval.


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> I dunno how it works nowadays as I haven't ordered a sub over the phone in almost a decade, buuuut the last time I did, (and it was an order of two to save time ), they made me wait in the line to pick them up, even though they were sitting at the end of the counter.  8(  I walked in, walked to the register and said I was there to pick up the subs, and pointed to the bag labeled with my friend's name, and they're all, "You have to wait in line."  I was like, "seriously?"  Granted there were only three people in line, but come. on.



I stand corrected, but however, still revert to my other suggestion of avoiding the places in which you have more negative experience than positive.


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> Ok, just for you MP. I detest when people self describe themselves as 'foodies'. It's painfully pretentious.



I wish my AIM saved chatlogs because I could have sworn you've bestowed that title upon yourself in the past.



highhooked said:


> When people smack there lips when there eating. O my god i want to blow my brains out. If its one of my brothers ill get so annoyed because it will be quiet and thats all i can hear and focus on haha. So most of the time i end up bursting and yelling telling them to chew with there fuckin mouth closed.



This is prbly my biggest pet peeve. It mostly manifests itself in the form of gum chewing. Not even chewing, more like chomping and gnawing. And the sound of their lips smacking. I'm about to launch into a rage here just thinking about it. I've always been good about not saying anything (mostly just giving looks of annoyance) but one of these days some poor sap is going to get it.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ UHHHHHH highly highly doubt that.


----------



## michael

there's no forum drop box at the bottom after you view a thread anymore.  and where there is a drop box, there is no 'go' button anymore.  this has caused me to have to change my bluelight behavior.  booooooooooooooooo.


----------



## michael

oh duh, actually there is a drop box in the thread view, i was looking in the wrong spot. which doesn't change the fact that it is missing the 'go' button.


----------



## addictivepersona

michael said:


> oh duh, actually there is a drop box in the thread view, i was looking in the wrong spot. which doesn't change the fact that it is missing the 'go' button.


Does it not automatically go for you when you click it?  If so, visit Support and post about that issue there--When I click on a forum in that drop down, it automatically goes.


----------



## michael

when i click on it, it opens the drop down.  i am pretty sure it works exactly as it is supposed to.  if i select a forum, it goes to that forum.


----------



## addictivepersona

michael said:


> when i click on it, it opens the drop down.  i am pretty sure it works exactly as it is supposed to.  if i select a forum, it goes to that forum.


So what's the problem then?  Or is there _not _a problem and you were just restating that the other portion of your statement still stands, in that there is not a "go" button?


----------



## Damien

addictivepersona said:


> So what's the problem then?  Or is there _not _a problem and you were just restating that the other portion of your statement still stands, in that there is not a "go" button?


What if he accidentally clicked the lounge? I don't blame him, I'd like a "Is this your final answer" button too!


----------



## addictivepersona

Damien said:


> What if he accidentally clicked the lounge? I don't blame him, I'd like a "Is this your final answer" button too!


Meh, if you hit the wrong forum, just hit the back button (or "backspace" key as they both do the same thing).  Or, if it _really_ takes too much time to carefully select your forum choice, install mouse gestures and set up a click combination to take you back a page quickly.


----------



## michael

addictivepersona said:


> So what's the problem then?  Or is there _not _a problem and you were just restating that the other portion of your statement still stands, in that there is not a "go" button?



there is a problem.  the lack of a go button.


----------



## addictivepersona

michael said:


> there is a problem.  the lack of a go button.


8)

I don't see it as necessary.  Just click carefully or get used to hitting the back button.


----------



## michael

lots of things that make life a little bit nicer aren't necessary.


----------



## voxmystic

I hate that restaurants serve such ginormous portions. They heap a whole weeks' worth onto one plate, I swear. Or they think I'm an Olympic athlete. It sucks to throw out that much food.


----------



## modern buddha

^ The reason they throw out that much is because if they throw out small portions, more people will complain. 

When they throw out too big of portions, not as many people complain. Move to Japan; you'll get a more proportioned serving size there.


----------



## alasdairm

as if it wasn't annoying enough that many morons don't know the difference between "your" and "you're", i now see people using "his" when they should use "he's".

we're doomed...

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

white reggae musicians who fake jamaican accents.


----------



## undead

I hate when someone dies of a drug overdose and people start assuming they were depressed. Using drugs isn't a sure sign that someone was depressed.

Btw... as I'm typing this I noticed it sounds like one of our own who we just lost, but this is not related to that at all.


----------



## addictivepersona

voxmystic said:


> I hate that restaurants serve such ginormous portions. They heap a whole weeks' worth onto one plate, I swear. Or they think I'm an Olympic athlete. It sucks to throw out that much food.


When I go to a restaurant (which is rather rare, typically happening less than half a dozen times a year), I want to get a big portion of food.  I guess that's just me though.  And as far as restaurants throwing it away, don't the customers have the option to take their leftovers home?  They did pay for the food after all.



alasdairm said:


> as if it wasn't annoying enough that many morons don't know the difference between "your" and "you're", i now see people using "his" when they should use "he's".
> 
> we're doomed...
> 
> alasdair


...I hope your kidding.


----------



## undead

^ I trust you did that on purpose? :D

Also... my friend went on a seemingly endless rant one day on Facebook about the new school levy that's on the ballot this year. Needless to say, this ballot would increase his taxes and yada yada yada. Point is... he got on his soap box and went ON and ON about how it's pathetic that the city is trying to raise school funds while they just got a new turf installed on their football field. He goes on to say... "I can barely pay my mortgage. I'm all about supporting the children, but I have to be able to FEED mine first."

This same friend gets at least one new release video game a week (often 2 or 3), has a subscription to Netflix, highspeed internet, just got a new 60" LCD tv, buys his kid a new toy every time he leaves the house, and orders out for dinner almost every night.

I have no issues if you can afford to do all that, but don't act like you're struggling to feed your kid in order to support your stance on the taxes/levy when clearly you're not struggling to feed your kid.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Lol, yes, I did due that on porpoise.  

Your friend needs to get his priorities straight.


----------



## undead

^ Good! :D

And I agree. The thing is though, I think he just wanted to drum up the drama to support his argument. I don't think he really has problems paying his mortage. Though if he does... then damn straight he needs to prioritize. I feel that if you're buying new release video games (at about $60 a pop), ordering out for dinner on an almost daily basis, buying toys for your kid regularly, have Netflix, highspeed internet, and some damn expensive new toys... you have no right to complain about not having money to pay the mortgage or to feed your child. You're clearly prioritizing luxury over necessity.


----------



## Max Power

undead said:


> have Netflix



what a baller.


----------



## addictivepersona

undead said:


> The thing is though, I think he just wanted to drum up the drama to support his argument. I don't think he really has problems paying his mortage.


Ah yeah, missed that on first read.

My pet peeve of the day, though it's probably more so a minor annoyance, is things not fitting in a tight spot by a fraction of an inch.  We're talkin' 1/4th or less of a inch, something is too big to fit where it would be _ideal_.  And no, it can't be forced, at least not without breaking anything:  It's a metal shelf that needs to go between some wood paneling in a closet.  8)


----------



## DarthMom

bad drivers. the left lane is for passing, assholes. and you need to be going the speed limit to merge onto the highway. i am a fabulous, cautious driver until pissed off. then i get unnaturally and unsafely vengeful. i swear i'm going to run a bastard off the road one day.


----------



## modern buddha

alasdairm said:


> as if it wasn't annoying enough that many morons don't know the difference between "your" and "you're", i now see people using "his" when they should use "he's".
> 
> we're doomed...
> 
> alasdair



I noticed this a while ago. What is our world coming to? "His" is nowhere close to "he's". I think people in general have difficulty determining when to use possessive words pronouns and when to tell someone what a person is doing.

"I'm" and "my" is easy enough. People better not mess this up.
"You're" and "your" is so mistaken, it's not even funny anymore. Not even the jokes are funny.
"He's" and "his" is getting up there on the list. Wtf! Can't you tell by SAYING it that they're different?
"They're" and "their" AND "there" ... wow. I can't even begin to say how much I see this mistaken. What is wrong with people?



DarthMom said:


> bad drivers. the left lane is for passing, assholes. and you need to be going the speed limit to merge onto the highway. i am a fabulous, cautious driver until pissed off. then i get unnaturally and unsafely vengeful. i swear i'm going to run a bastard off the road one day.



Or you're just going to run yourself off the road. Don't get yourself caught. Be mindful of what your actions could do to you.


----------



## undead

^ Every week I get a text from my buddy who I play soccer with. He says... "hey everyone, game is Sunday at 6pm... hope to see everyone their."

WTF??? I know that not everyone is on the same level educationally, but that's GRADE SCHOOL STUFF!


----------



## TINK

I absolutely can not stand adults, especially professional adults using the phrase "my bad"  drives me crazy.  Especially in my job, when I hear a doctor say it, all I can think of is: he/she is doing surgery and stitches someone up forgetting to do something and the patient dies and the doctor says "my bad" or when notifying loved ones of a death and accidently says the wrong thing and says "my bad", what sort of confidence do you have in that person?

ARRGGHH!


----------



## Methadone84

i dont have any pet peeves


----------



## addictivepersona

TINK said:


> I absolutely can not stand adults, especially professional adults using the phrase "my bad"  drives me crazy.  Especially in my job, when I hear a doctor say it, all I can think of is: he/she is doing surgery and stitches someone up forgetting to do something and the patient dies and the doctor says "my bad" or when notifying loved ones of a death and accidently says the wrong thing and says "my bad", what sort of confidence do you have in that person?
> 
> ARRGGHH!


Ahahaha, my mom just heard this expression for the first time and asked me if I've ever heard it before.  She stated that it is SUCH a strange thing to say.  "My bad."  It irks her beyond belief.  I think it's your age showing here, Tink, no offense.    It doesn't _bother_ me, but I do agree that it is a _stupid_ thing to say.


----------



## gsx2ts4u

When my brother calls and informs me he just left for my house... and asks if it's cool if he stops by. So I feel obligated to say yes, because he already left.. Usually though he didn't just already leave, he's actually right down the road when he calls.  I hate that. 

Oh and I hate when people put the toilet paper on the spinner thing wrong.


----------



## addictivepersona

gsx2ts4u said:


> Oh and I hate when people put the toilet paper on the spinner thing wrong.


Define "wrong."


----------



## gsx2ts4u

addictivepersona said:


> Define "wrong."



Over is right, under is wrong 

There is a science to this..


----------



## Busty St Clare

That last reason is scientifically flawed. Surely having the weight pressed against the wall would prevent the roll moving where as having the roll coming over the top would allow children and small animals access and therefore more wastage occurs.

My pet peeve is that Tuesday is so far away from the weekend.


----------



## addictivepersona

gsx2ts4u said:


> Over is right, under is wrong
> 
> There is a science to this..


That's the answer I was hoping to hear.  :D  Will have to read your link at a later time, though upon quick glance, I like the "this is right (good) / this is wrong (bad)" image, lol.

Pet peeve:  My yippy dog.  Woke me up around 1a.  About a half hour ago I decided to just get up and do some of the stuff I gotta do in the morning... It's now 3a.  Here's hoping I'm able to get back to sleep at some point as today is going to be one of my longest days this week, even without not being able to sleep.  :-/


----------



## !_MDMA_!

sideburns on girls
i dont know if thats on them or their hairdressers buts its a nono in my book


----------



## gsx2ts4u

The school bus driver, Being 20 minutes late on the first day of school, then asking me "What school do all these kids go to?"... You know.. to comfort me..


----------



## modern buddha

gsx2ts4u said:


> Over is right, under is wrong
> 
> There is a science to this..



Well, I think that putting it on a roll in the first place isn't very necessary. Whoever thought to put the tp roll inside the wall NEXT to the toilet-- where you can't fucking reach to save your life--was a good idea needs a good slap upside the head. I don't care if the roll is over or under. I'd rather not have it on the roll, kthnx.


----------



## undead

Man purses.

THERE'S NOTHING FUCKING MANLY ABOUT THEM!!!






I trust you're smoking a Virginia Slim, you fucking pussy!


----------



## Max Power

Cloves, mate.


----------



## undead

I don't know, I think Virginia Slims are girlier than cloves. Cloves are just pretentious.


----------



## Max Power

Mate, I just saw yer post in the girly thread. Can't take the rest of this convo seriously, sorry.


----------



## undead

A.) What were you doing in the girly thread.
B.) Try telling me you wouldn't go drag for those heels. It's the ONLY exception. And guess what... takes a manly man to admit that.


----------



## Max Power

H.) I accidently clicked the thread. 
73.) A real man would wear those in stilettos instead.


----------



## undead

Jones.) I just like the way heels feel, bro.


----------



## China Rider

When I say I don't like a certain band, movie or food and somebody will suggest 'live a little' or 'stop being so closed minded'

Really?

We can't share every single interest, sorry?


----------



## undead

^ Good point! And now you've got me thinking about music related pet peeves.

Sometimes somebody will ask "have you ever listened to _____________" and I'll say "no" then they'll promptly respond "why don't you like them?" I never said I don't like them, I just haven't listened to em. There are bands that I am almost SURE I'll like, but I just haven't the interest to start listening to them. Don't ask me why, it's just how it is.

Also... I hate that because I like metal, it's assumed that I SHOULD like Iron Maiden and Slayer. Sorry... just not into either of em. Not that they're not good. It's not that I don't like what I've heard. I'm just simply not interested. Why is it that I can't be a "true" metal fan unless I like one or both of those bands?

I also hate that if you like certain music or don't like certain music... you just don't know what you're talking about. I like dubstep... though because dubstep has been thrust into the forefront of electronic music... if I say I like it now... people assume I'm a sheep following the herd.

I just hate when people like or dislike something based solely on it's popularity. They like something when it's obscure, then it gets popular and suddenly they can't stand it? Wtf is that about?


----------



## bagochina

gimme a fucking break already, sheet.  hate these things.


----------



## China Rider

Fucking Sub-Way....

1. The product sucks.
2. How many mom n' pop type delis have been forced out of business indirectly from Sub Ways popping up every traffic light?
3. Commercials. They have so many commercials, which okay whatever...I have no beef with pro-athletes and the money they make through their performance, they constantly have SEVERAL professional athletes appearing in them, who i'm sure are paid well for their smile and a nod  and REALLY need that extra cash....anyone who pops up in a Sub-Way commercial I automatically assume it's cause they owe somebody a lot of money(divorce, child support,they are paying someone to keep a secret,etc)


----------



## nekointheclouds

I HATEHATEHATE when people call me jessica. My name is legally and always has been jessie.


----------



## modern buddha

undead said:


> Also... I hate that because I like metal, it's assumed that I SHOULD like Iron Maiden and Slayer. Sorry... just not into either of em. Not that they're not good. It's not that I don't like what I've heard. I'm just simply not interested. Why is it that I can't be a "true" metal fan unless I like one or both of those bands?



That, and Metallica. I'm a big metal / hard rock person, but people are astounded when I tell them I'm not crazy about Metallica. When I'm listening to metal, I somewhat expect the bpm to be above 12. Any slower, and they might as well be playing chapel music for the deaf.

Give me Nightwish, Disturbed, Skillet, etc. Something that I can understand at the very least.



China Rider said:


> Fucking Sub-Way....
> 
> 1. The product sucks.
> 2. How many mom n' pop type delis have been forced out of business indirectly from Sub Ways popping up every traffic light?
> 3. Commercials. They have so many commercials, which okay whatever...I have no beef with pro-athletes and the money they make through their performance, they constantly have SEVERAL professional athletes appearing in them, who i'm sure are paid well for their smile and a nod  and REALLY need that extra cash....anyone who pops up in a Sub-Way commercial I automatically assume it's cause they owe somebody a lot of money(divorce, child support,they are paying someone to keep a secret,etc)



Wow, so much beef on that sub of yours! 

I'm assuming you go to mom and pop shops still, to try to keep them open!



nekointheclouds said:


> I HATEHATEHATE when people call me jessica. My name is legally and always has been jessie.



Somehow, your name fits you perfectly.


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> That, and Metallica. I'm a big metal / hard rock person, but people are astounded when I tell them I'm not crazy about Metallica. When I'm listening to metal, I somewhat expect the bpm to be above 12. Any slower, and they might as well be playing chapel music for the deaf.
> 
> Give me Nightwish, Disturbed, Skillet, etc. Something that I can understand at the very least.


Metallica does have some harder stuff.  I only know this 'cause of the junkies I hung out with who would blare it.  8(



Pet peeve:  Hanging orphans.  No, I'm not talking about killing babies that don't have parents. See Wiki for more information.

;)


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> Metallica does have some harder stuff.  I only know this 'cause of the junkies I hung out with who would blare it.  8(
> 
> 
> 
> Pet peeve:  Hanging orphans.  No, I'm not talking about killing babies that don't have parents. See Wiki for more information.
> 
> ;)



Harder, but still slow! I need to ROCK my head, not nod it! I'm no druggie. 

As for the hanging orphans... I'm going to close my mouth before I burst out laughing.


----------



## Damien

bagochina said:


> gimme a fucking break already, sheet.  hate these things.


Hey, you ever seen a car with one of these pulled over? Another thing that just occurred to me is that I've only ever seen white "families" stuck on cars lol! I wonder if they have different colors or maybe that's an un-tapped market. :D

I hate tying things down in the back of trucks. Smaller trucks and furniture type stuff I've gotten used to and with the availability of some type of ratcheting tie down that's usually not a big deal but for work it's different. Sometimes people don't relay the right information and sometimes you show up wherever and barely have what you need to keep whatever in or on the truck. This is also in Southern California where the possibility of some piece of sheet metal peeling off the truck and landing on anything from a Mercedes to a Bently is not unreal; oh ya, and people could die on the freeway. Or something. I know it's something I could get better at with practice, I just don't have a lot of spare time to tie things down.


----------



## gsx2ts4u

nekointheclouds said:


> I HATEHATEHATE when people call me jessica. My name is legally and always has been jessie.



I am the opposite. I HATE it when people spell my legal name.  I prefer the normal spelling of Jennifer instead of the Gennipher on my birth certificate.  I don't mind Nicknames either.. But for some reason every time someone text me with a Gennipher I get very irritated.


----------



## addictivepersona

gsx2ts4u said:


> I am the opposite. I HATE it when people spell my legal name.  I prefer the normal spelling of Jennifer instead of the Gennipher on my birth certificate.  I don't mind Nicknames either.. But for some reason every time someone text me with a Gennipher I get very irritated.


What about when people spell it "Jeniffer"?  I've seen it this way a few times.


----------



## alasdairm

addictivepersona said:


> Pet peeve:  Hanging orphans.


any half-decent word-processor should be able to take care of that for you.

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

alasdairm said:


> any half-decent word-processor should be able to take care of that for you.
> 
> alasdair


Bluelight doesn't have a half-decent word-processor.  

(Yes, it bothers me on here.  Just with my posts.  Perhaps it's my shitty tracking ability--I feel the last word will get


----------



## gsx2ts4u

I have never seen that! I would probably just take it as a typo if I did lol.  I think the Gennipher thing bothers me because some people pronounce it with a hard G.


----------



## addictivepersona

gsx2ts4u said:


> I have never seen that! I would probably just take it as a typo if I did lol.  I think the Gennipher thing bothers me because some people pronounce it with a hard G.


Haha, I've seen it a few too many times to say it's unheard of.    That sucks they pronounce your name wrong--You should tell them it's like the beer, only better.


----------



## gsx2ts4u

addictivepersona said:


> Haha, I've seen it a few too many times to say it's unheard of.    That sucks they pronounce your name wrong--You should tell them it's like the beer, only better.



I could say it's a namesake? Way better then the "my mom was high and a hippie" excuse...

Did I mention my middle name is Rainbow... yeah.. thanks mom!


----------



## modern buddha

alasdairm said:


> any half-decent word-processor should be able to take care of that for you.
> 
> alasdair


 


addictivepersona said:


> Bluelight doesn't have a half-decent word-processor.
> 
> (Yes, it bothers me on here.  Just with my posts.  Perhaps it's my shitty tracking ability--I feel the last word will get



...

It saves on paper in books by having hanging widows and orphans. Just this of all the paper you save by just taking it to the next line. Why does it bother anyone, though? Is it ... hard on the eyes, or something? Why is it annoying? I don't feel like it's "floating" or anything. It's the ending of a (hopefully) very well-constructed, coherent and information sentence. So what if the last word is on the next line of text? There is no such thing as uniformity between word processors.


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> It saves on paper in books by having hanging widows and orphans. Just this of all the paper you save by just taking it to the next line. Why does it bother anyone, though? Is it ... hard on the eyes, or something? Why is it annoying? I don't feel like it's "floating" or anything. It's the ending of a (hopefully) very well-constructed, coherent and information sentence. So what if the last word is on the next line of text? There is no such thing as uniformity between word processors.


Like I said, I think it's due to my poor tracking ability (the ability to read one line and follow right to the next.  Sometimes I skip lines or go back to the line I just read...).  And like I also said, it's also only in _my_ writing.

On the topic of it savings paper though, I don't understand that:  If you're going to the next line, instead of shortening the sentence, then you're using more paper.  ??


----------



## animal_cookie

gsx2ts4u said:


> I am the opposite. I HATE it when people spell my legal name.  I prefer the normal spelling of Jennifer instead of the Gennipher on my birth certificate.  I don't mind Nicknames either.. But for some reason every time someone text me with a Gennipher I get very irritated.



my sister's name is geniffer. my parents wanted all our names to start with  a g.

my current annoyance is my neighbors. they decided to go outside and start screaming about the rain at 7am. it woke me up and i can't fall back asleep


----------



## alasdairm

addictivepersona said:


> Bluelight doesn't have a half-decent word-processor.


that's irrelevant as bluelight paragraphs are never split over a page break.

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

alasdairm said:


> that's irrelevant as bluelight paragraphs are never split over a page break.
> 
> alasdair


That is true, but that's the difference between a hanging orphan and a hanging widow.  Go here and look at the image:  The yellow sentence is the widow and the word "lorem" is the orphan.  Unless Wiki has it wrong (which would not surprise me ).


----------



## alasdairm

interesting. i'd never heard the term orphan refer to their second description ("_A word, part of a word, or very short line that appears by itself at the end of a paragraph. Orphans result in too much white space between paragraphs or at the bottom of a page._") - only the first.

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

alasdairm said:


> interesting. i'd never heard the term orphan refer to their second description ("_A word, part of a word, or very short line that appears by itself at the end of a paragraph. Orphans result in too much white space between paragraphs or at the bottom of a page._") - only the first.
> 
> alasdair


I have.  An art teacher of mine in HS told us to not use _any _hanging orphans in our one text project.  We had to turn a paragraph basically into art, and some people ended up having "-ing" or "-secondsyllableofword" at the bottom on its own line, which he said were "hanging orphans."


----------



## alasdairm

^ a victory of style over substance?

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Heh, I guess so.



"UPC code", "PIN number", and other redundancies.

Universal Product Code code?  Personal Identification Number number?  8(


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

That seriously irks me too


----------



## bigben202

When someone uses the words "Pet Peeve"...


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> "UPC code", "PIN number", and other redundancies.
> 
> Universal Product Code code?  Personal Identification Number number?  8(



Most people don't realize (especially those that are not completely literate in English) what UPC and PIN are as standalone letters (acronyms, etc.). Therefore, they clarify that they are looking for a number that they have sent you (or that is on a label) and you need to look for it or remember it. I guess it's just one of those things that not everyone knows what it means standalone.


----------



## voxmystic

I despise it when anyone uses my first name! I've been called by my second name since the day I was born, and though I don't like it all that much, it's comfy, like my old, ugly sweats. But when people use my first name, it's always someone who doesn't know me well, and often I'm in an unsavory situation, e.g. being addressed by a cop.


----------



## Rated E

addictivepersona said:


> "UPC code", "PIN number", and other redundancies.


 


CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> That seriously irks me too



Maybe a Chai Tea will cheer you both up...


----------



## addictivepersona

voxmystic said:


> I despise it when anyone uses my first name! I've been called by my second name since the day I was born, and though I don't like it all that much, it's comfy, like my old, ugly sweats. But when people use my first name, it's always someone who doesn't know me well, and often I'm in an unsavory situation, e.g. being addressed by a cop.


By "second" name, do you mean middle, or last/surname?



Rated E said:


> Maybe a Chai Tea will cheer you both up...


LOL, does "chai" mean tea?


----------



## Damien

animal_cookie said:


> my current annoyance is my neighbors. they decided to go outside and start screaming about the rain at 7am. it woke me up and i can't fall back asleep


LOL welcome to CA. Wait till you see the "Storm Watch" on TV. :D


----------



## Keaton

The inability to permanently delete my Facebook.


----------



## addictivepersona

Keaton said:


> The inability to permanently delete my Facebook.


Sure you can!  Facebook's gone!

Peeve:  People who don't use site specific search engines / help centers to find what they are looking for.  (Have helped two or three people now with deleting their FBs 'cause they couldn't figure it out/didn't know you could "delete" it instead of "deactivating" it. 8()  No offense, Keaton.


----------



## Keaton

ooooo That makes me happy, now I can delete it when I apply for a job. wahoooo!

I'm incredibly offended.


----------



## voxmystic

addictivepersona said:


> By "second" name, do you mean middle, or last/surname?


Middle. It's a phrase I picked up from a Mexican friend who has six names, and goes by the second one.


----------



## Roger&Me

My pet peeve is that people everywhere keep popping out so many goddamn babies. There's this show on TV about this family that has like 25 kids, what is that about? We are so overpopulated already, who honestly thinks that this planet can handle vast legions of babies leaching all our natural resources??


----------



## voxmystic

Twenty-five kids is a fucking outrage, but even parents of 2 or 3 kids are getting blasted for selfishly overloading the planet. Perhaps the problem is that old people refuse to die. Everyone wants to live 35 years past their usefulness, and keep using resources. Fuck retiring. I will produce something (besides trash and feces) until the day I die.


----------



## addictivepersona

voxmystic said:


> Fuck retiring. I will produce something (besides trash and feces) until the day I die.


Quoted for... LOL, I don't know.  I just think it needs to be reiterated because it is _awesome _that someone is going to strive to do that.  I agree though--I want to be that way in some way shape or form.  :D


----------



## modern buddha

I, too, misunderstand the meaning of having so many children. 

Yes, you have genitals.

Yes, condoms exist.

Yes, you can, "fer srs", get them for free. 

No, you can't actually take care of more than three children without some kind of outside support.


----------



## AmorRoark

I try as much as I can to not get bothered by this because it logically seems like something which is probably mostly rooted in self-centeredness tendencies _but_ why does it always feel like *I'm* the one who has to get out of the way of other people walking in busy areas? I'm guessing most people feel like this from time to time but there _must_ be people out there who really are unwilling to ever shift out of the way for oncoming pedestrians. So yeah, sometimes it drives me crazy and I want to just not move but I always give in to the seemingly oblivious people coming toward me.


----------



## michael

sometimes i just stop and make the people walk around me.


----------



## jackie jones

Not being able to find a particular bob dylan song online.

[screams at computer] "Nobody wants to hear your lame ass dylan covers!"


----------



## voxmystic

^HATE that!! 

My peeve is those heavy, cloying, chemical perfumes that make me feel like I'm suffocating every time I walk down the laundry detergent aisle at the market. Febreeze doesn't smell like spring rain, it smells like something you make meth out of.


----------



## China Rider

When I am passenger with somebody who is driving 'dirty' and they don't come to a complete stop at a stop sign...I mean it's really not my problem and I guess if I really cared I would just drive my self, but it's painful to witness.


----------



## Keaton

^California rolls are the best.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Jersey slides are the best.


----------



## Keaton

Nothing from Jersey is the best.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Because you watch / hear about Jersey Shore too much.


----------



## addictivepersona

People who are from this country, who do not observe the teachings of early elementary school:  Walk on the right.  The "in" door is typically on the right.  The "out" door is typically on the left.  Even if the doors are not marked, is it really that hard to open the door on the right?  Yes, I know the one on the left was just opened and is therefore slowly closing, but come on.  Are you _that_ lazy?


----------



## China Rider

Every time I visit Jersey a new frustration is born

and i've never even been to the ocean side of NJ

I mainly hate NJ because i've gotten a DUI there (cop followed me directly out of a concert)

Plus, New Jersey _*snip*_ tourists flood my small town in northeast PA during the summer


----------



## modern buddha

China Rider said:


> Every time I visit Jersey a new frustration is born
> 
> and i've never even been to the ocean side of NJ
> 
> I mainly hate NJ because i've gotten a DUI there (cop followed me directly out of a concert)
> 
> Plus, New Jersey _*snip*_ tourists flood my small town in northeast PA during the summer



So you hate all of NJ because you were pulled over and given a DUI because you were driving while drunk?

... Makes perfect sense.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

people who make up ridiculous stories simply because they don't have anything interesting to add to a conversation.  so instead of commenting on someone else's story, or simply saying nothing, they decide to make something up and it's ALWAYS something that's just a little bit "better".

example:
Person A: "yeah man I got locked up this weekend for possession, I got a good lawyer though so I should be ok"

Person B: "aww dude that sucks, I hope it works out for you"

Person C (bullshitter): "oh man that's NOTHIN' this one time I got busted with 2lbs of KB and a half a Kilo of COKE!  Yeah but my lawyer knew the judge so they let me off with just a warning"

Its the worst when you work with this person, because you can't escape the bullshit stories for 8 hours a day, and no matter what you talk about, the bullshitter will have a ridiculous story to tell that may or may not have anything to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## Damien

^^^

Dan Cummins "Crazy With A Capital F" - Rick


----------



## China Rider

Dudes who constantly gossip

Heavy doors on vehicles that swing open with zero precision


----------



## Keaton

It really bugs me when a girl is wearing big sunglasses, and then gets mad at me for staring at her chest.
If you want me to look you in the eyes, take off the fuckin' glasses.


----------



## michael

some doofus added me to a facebook group for my 20 year HS reunion.  this doesn't really bother me, although there is really just about no chance i would ever go.  what does bother me is that the fb default is to have notifications and emails turned on.  friggin' annoying.


----------



## Keaton

I can't stand that people *refuse* to pay attention and look for motorcycles when they're driving their massive fucking tanks.
I've almost been hit three times in the past month. Shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Mysterie

this is a pretty petty peeve but people that drive around in broad daylight at 5pm with there lights on look like idiots, especially when visibility is still like 95%, i say wait untill its at least slightly dusky like 7:30 in summer i guess, just seems like a waste of battery imho


----------



## dcraver877

i always turn my lights on in the evening because i will forget later if i don't and i do not want to get pulled over.

I hate people who don't use their blinker and just drift all over the road like they are playing a video game or something


----------



## Keaton

dcraver877 said:


> I hate people who don't use their blinker and just drift all over the road like they are playing a video game or something


I am right there with you.

If I'm in the car with someone and they don't use their blinker it makes me wanna rage..


----------



## alasdairm

Mysterie said:


> this is a pretty petty peeve but people that drive around in broad daylight at 5pm with there lights on look like idiots, especially when visibility is still like 95%, i say wait untill its at least slightly dusky like 7:30 in summer i guess, just seems like a waste of battery imho


_their_ lights 

when a car is running, the battery is constantly being recharged - and the car's electrical system is being powered - by the alternator. so it's not a waste of battery.

many modern cars have 'daytime running lights'. some manufacturers install them because they - along with others - believe they increase the visibility of a car and, hence, safety. in many countries they are mandated by government regulation.

alasdair


----------



## Keaton

That's exactly why I ride with my highbeams on in the day.
Can't be getting plowed over by an inattentive driver..


----------



## herbavore

addictivepersona said:


> Quoted for... LOL, I don't know.  I just think it needs to be reiterated because it is _awesome _that someone is going to strive to do that.  I agree though--I want to be that way in some way shape or form.  :D



My mom is 82. She is a retired government official/ political science prof that now has FIVE volunteer jobs and gives about a third of her fairly low retirement income away to causes she has always believed in. One of her volunteer jobs is taking care of _old people _in Hospice.


----------



## addictivepersona

herbavore said:


> My mom is 82. She is a retired government official/ political science prof that now has FIVE volunteer jobs and gives about a third of her fairly low retirement income away to causes she has always believed in. One of her volunteer jobs is taking care of _old people _in Hospice.


That is awesome.  :)  Something to strive to do with old age--be healthy enough to help others.

Peeve of mine, though maybe it's more of a "common annoyance":  It never seems to fail that I'll be reading a list of requirements (either for a job, an essay, an apartment), and everything is golden, I have everything, I meet all the requirements... Until that last one pops up and it is a huge slap in the face because it is something that cannot be changed.  For instance:  Was looking through apartment listings earlier (not moving any time soon, I was just bored) and saw an ideal one... 'Til I got to the "no pets" part, since if my dog cannot come, I cannot either.  /rambling.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Right, but with the increasing number of people with allergies to pets, they have to let people know which buildings are pet approved and which are not. I was noticing the same thing when I was going through apartment and house listings. About 2/3 said "no pets allowed". What a load of crap, but it's a big lawsuit waiting to happen if someone dies because the owners of the apartment complex didn't realize Sally Doohickie had three cats she was hiding in her apartment.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Didn't even think of that!  I was thinking it was more-so due to the fact that most pets rip stuff up, pee on carpets, and just cause messes in general, even if they are extremely well-behaved.  I see all the stuff in the house my dog has accidentally ruined/damaged in the three years I've had her and it makes me _really _thankful my mom is not nearly as observant as I am.


----------



## undead

Cigarette smokers who NEVER have their own cigs and always want to bum them off of you. I don't mean they rarely have their own, I mean they NEVER have their own. There are two people who I know like this. One that I bowl in a bowling league with (he's not on my team). Every time I arrive at the alley, he comes and asks for a cigarette, then a lighter. Whenever I leave, he runs out the door to catch me and asks for a cigarette and a lighter. The other dude is someone I work with. He's constantly asking me when I'm taking a smoke break cause he wants to bum one. I finally told that dude that he has FIVE left after he bums five... I'm no longer giving him any cigs... he has to buy his own. He said to me "how bout I just buy you a pack?" What... so you can continue to bum them off me? Jesus fucking christ. Get your own god damned cigarettes people. It's bad enough I throw my own money away, I can't afford to throw my money away AND give you my shit for free. WTF?


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Buy a pack of really shitty cigarettes (and let them go stale if you really want to be evil) and whenever someone asks to bum one from you, give them one of those.  They won't bum from you again.


----------



## undead

Good idea. I have a bad feeling though that they will. That does however give me a good idea (clearly a slight twist on yours). I'll buy a shitty pack, like you said, and whenever they ask, I'll make sure they SEE that I'm clearly smoking different cigs and giving them the shitty ones. They'll undoubtedly get offended that I'd give em the shitty ones, but hey... buy your own damn cigs and you don't have to worry about it.

What's the WORST kind of cigs that you can buy?


----------



## China Rider

go to your smoke shop and ask for their least selling, least expensive pack

i hear ya man, giving away cigs to other smoker's who usually have their own is no big deal, it's the only bumming i'm down with

i love the 'i'm going to buy you a pack' for a few reasons, a. because usually they don't actually buy you a pack and b. if they do they develop super power 'can i get a smoke, man?' powers

i just throw out hints that i'm getting pissed off at them constantly asking for a cig, light heartedly, and they usually get the point


----------



## undead

^ Great stuff. That's how I actually got the guy at work to leave me alone about it. By limiting his total number left (in saying "you have 5 total that you can bum from here on out, then you have to buy your own") he kinda got it. Though after his 5th and final, he'd occasionally say "can I go negative 1?" I never gave in, because then where's it stop? I just don't understand why he smokes, but won't buy his own. He's even offered to buy ME cigs, but WON'T buy his own. My guess is that his wife doesn't know he smokes. Meh. Not my problem. The guy at bowling though, I know him, and we've become friends, but not close enough friends that I feel comfortable confronting him in that way yet, but your friendly, joking, hint dropping might be the best way to go about it. :D


----------



## AmorRoark

NEGATIVE 1???? That would piss me off more than all the previous times combined, ha. Good luck bro.


----------



## undead

It does. Hence the reason I told him at that point "dude... it just doesn't work that way." He has finally stopped asking me. I think it kills him when I let other people bum a smoke in front of him then deny him. I know the other people will get me back when I need one though, so whatev.


----------



## Max Power

Just carry a pack filled with sherm sticks. Whenever someone asks, give them one of those instead. Easy peazy!


----------



## Damien

^ This is a good and wholesome suggestion. 


			
				Mac 10 said:
			
		

> If it was sherm on a stick then I'd probly lit it





> What's the WORST kind of cigs that you can buy?


Virginia slim ultra light menthols


----------



## Fawkes

undead said:


> Cigarette smokers who NEVER have their own cigs and always want to bum them off of you.



i'm peeved by the fact that you're actually in possession of cigarettes, you naughty, smoking boy!!! 

i second the Virginia Slims but would add those firecrackers that you stuff into it a la exploding cigarette prank.


----------



## AmorRoark

Damien said:


> ^ This is a good and wholesome suggestion.
> 
> 
> Virginia slim ultra light menthols



Definitely. Gross.


----------



## addictivepersona

Ahaha. +1 for the exploding cigarette prank.  Doooo ittttt.  :D



*Personnel* versus *personal*:  They are not pronounced the same, nor do they _mean_ the same thing!  8(

There's a bigger difference than just the "s" between "Your personal belongings" and "Your personnel's belonging".


----------



## China Rider

i'll never understand the overwhelming disappointment within someone when they take notice that somebody can't spell, or grammar as well as them

omg

you are not as smart as i think you should be, I'M SO MAD 8) (get over yourself)

i get pissed off when a friend steals from me

now that's something to get pissed off about


----------



## undead

^ While I see your point on the spelling and grammar thing, I still get annoyed by an obvious lackadaisical approach to spelling and grammar. We learn that shit when we're like, what... 6? I mean... if you can't properly use your and you're or their, there, and they're... you're clearly just too fucking lazy to use your brain. Ignorance is no excuse for common knowledge. Hell, kids with mental disabilities can figure those BASIC fucking rules of English out.

Another peeve of mine... people with whom you haven't seen in a while that complain about how you NEVER call them... meanwhile they haven't called you in just as long. You know a phone works both ways right?


----------



## alasdairm

undead said:


> ^ While I see your point on the spelling and grammar thing, I still get annoyed by an obvious lackadaisical approach to spelling and grammar.


i have a lot of sympathy with the much-maligned grammar nazis online. i think what annoys them (and me) so much is not that people make these simple, easily-avoided mistakes but that they don't care that their contribution is substandard. why are people so content with - even oddly proud sometimes of - less than their best?

i recently discussed this with somebody here on bl. he had typed the plural "_soviets_" as "_soviet's_". i pointed it out and he got upset that somebody would point out a 'typo'. i argued that he was being intellectually dishonest. that's not a typo - there's no apostrophe anywhere near _soviets_" the plural. "_soviest_" would have been a typo...

another time, i pointed out a common misuse to somebody - probably a their/there/they're or a your/you're - and the guy told me that he knew how to use those words correctly he just _chose_ to use the incorrect version _deliberately_!

the ultimate irony (and peeve  ), for me, is that people - especially online - often use dismal spelling and grammar in posts pointing out how stupid other people are. i recently pointed out ironically poor grammar in a guy's post in which he was pointing out somebody else's poor writing. he wrote (of me) "_...just makes you look like a lame ass bastard who gets his kicks by flaunting his superior spelling powers._". lolhypocrisy!

my pet peeve for today - a $5.10 ticketmaster 'convenience' fee on an $18 show ticket.

alasdair


----------



## Damien

I always have a lot of these and can never remember them when I see this thread. 

ali, after reading your last post I wonder why you don't capitalize your "i"s?


----------



## alasdairm

in informal communication like this, i use lower case entirely. it's easier and, more importantly, i think it's more aesthetically pleasing 

alasdair


----------



## Damien

I've read you say that before but it just doesn't seem to align with this statement:

why are people so content with - even oddly proud sometimes of - less than their best?

Honestly, i couldn't care less, it's just interesting to me.


----------



## alasdairm

i don't think that choosing a different appearance - altering the style - of what i write is comparable to not knowing the correct way to use the words which make up what i write - the substance. i don't see it as any different from changing the typeface.

it's possible that others - yourself included - feel that it is and, therefore, i'm a hypocrite. i can live with that.

alasdair


----------



## Fawkes

alasdairm said:


> i recently discussed this with somebody here on bl. he had typed the plural "_soviets_" as "_soviet's_". i pointed it out and he got upset that somebody would point out a 'typo'. i argued that he was being intellectually dishonest. that's not a typo - there's no apostrophe anywhere near _soviets_" the plural. "_soviest_" would have been a typo...



not necessarily. i admit that i have pointed out grammatical mistakes to others (especially when they're being rude assholes) but i'd like to think i limit it to when it's committed in excess and out of obvious ignorance of proper grammar. however, i will admit more than once re-reading something i posted and found the incorrect version of "you're" or an extra comma or unnecessary apostrophe. at which time, i promptly facepalm, edit and correct it. but still, i can empathize with someone who might become caught up in the content of their message that they overlook a simple mistake.

the only thing that makes me super ragefase frustrated are the occasional posts without sentence breaks. at least use *some* punctuation so i can get an idea of wtf you need help with.


----------



## animal_cookie

alasdairm said:


> in informal communication like this, i use lower case entirely. it's easier and, more importantly, i think it's more aesthetically pleasing
> 
> alasdair



as do i 

i guess i don't see capitalization as that important. it is almost like not capitalizing my posts is like wearing a pair of jeans, and capitalizing is like wearing a suit. i can't really think of another way to describe it.

and then, for some people, i think altering spelling/grammar gives them an unique style. laceyk comes to mind, her posts had a personality that would not have come through if she used proper grammar. or unsquared or PIP.


----------



## Damien

> it's possible that others - yourself included - feel that it is and, therefore, i'm a hypocrite. i can live with that.


LOL I rest assured that neither of us are losing any sleep over your i s.


----------



## ebola?

animal cookie said:
			
		

> and then, for some people, i think altering spelling/grammar gives them an unique style. laceyk comes to mind, her posts had a personality that would not have come through if she used proper grammar.



The interesting thing with laceyk's idiosyncratic syntax, mechanics, and morphology is that her corpus of posts is internally consistent; insofar as she 'breaks' a rule, she does so with complete regularity, suggesting proper grammatical use of an alternate dialect.

ebola


----------



## animal_cookie

^that is why i think there is a difference between making typos/not caring and consciously breaking a grammar/spelling rule.


----------



## ebola?

True, but there's also a distinction to be made between Laceyk's posts and someone who compulsively replaces "your/you're" with "ur".

ebola


----------



## Samadhi

My biggest gripe in the world of punctuation is the misuse of the apostrophe. It's most annoying when I see it occurring in the real world; specifically on signs. It really grinds my gears to see "Funky dj playing on Friday's!!!!", or my recent favourite, "great for wedding's, anniversary's and party's!!!"  I notice people making those mistakes on here, however I generally don't take much notice of that; they're not being paid to use the English language correctly. If I can read and get the gist of the post, i'm happy. The only exception to this is when someone is being a complete smart arse or overly smug in a post - if I see bad grammar/punctuation, it gives me a chuckle.

My latest gripe is with drivers. I'm spending a fair chunk of time driving to and from work at the moment (this will change as of the 12th, thank goodness), and I really can't stand tailgaters and people who use their indicator as a confirmicator... they are half way across the bloody lane before they confirmicate, argh!


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

undead said:


> Cigarette smokers who NEVER have their own cigs and always want to bum them off of you. I don't mean they rarely have their own, I mean they NEVER have their own.



I knew this guy in college who'd actually turn down cigarettes (after asking to bum one) if he didn't like whatever brand you had. I saw him, on multiple occasions, go from person to person looking for a Marlboro Red or No.27. Like, come on man, ever heard of the phrase "beggars can't be choosers"? If you really need to have this nicotine like the rest of us, buy your own pack or at the very least, be gracious enough to accept what's offered to you. The guy I'm talking about actually did start buying his own cigarettes eventually, but only because he was accidentally given double what he should have gotten for living expenses from financial aid.

I can't stand people who compulsively lie so much that they start to believe their own bullshit. Luckily, I don't have to deal with these types of people too often anymore, but I did hang out with my friend's cousin for a few years who'd constantly tell us things that were obviously untrue like how he'd jumped a curb and killed two people but got out of it on a technicality or how his dad was a sniper in WWII. We'd tell him he was full of shit which would only make him more belligerent and would actually often times end up with him going home pissed off because we didn't believe his lies. I can understand wanting to exaggerate to make your life sound more interesting, but I just don't see the point in completely fabricating stories that aren't even believable.



Samadhi said:


> My latest gripe is with drivers. I'm spending a fair chunk of time driving to and from work at the moment (this will change as of the 12th, thank goodness), and I really can't stand tailgaters and people who use their indicator as a confirmicator... they are half way across the bloody lane before they confirmicate, argh!



Don't even get me started. I just recently stopped working as a delivery driver, and it is a huge relief not to have to drive around as much, especially with winter approaching. One thing that I don't get is people driving _under_ the speed limit. I'm not talking about 5 miles under either; I've seen people drive below half of what the speed limit is on any given street (in perfect weather). What are these people doing on the road? Don't they have somewhere to be? I will admit that I tend to speed when I drive and I can't very well get angry at people for driving the actual speed limit, but driving under it just baffles me. These same people tend to take turns very, very slowly and put their blinkers on a mile before they actually have to turn, too.


----------



## alasdairm

Samadhi said:


> or my recent favourite, "great for wedding's, anniversary's and party's!!!"  I notice people making those mistakes on here, however I generally don't take much notice of that; they're not being paid to use the English language correctly. If I can read and get the gist of the post, i'm happy. The only exception to this is when someone is being a complete smart arse or overly smug in a post - if I see bad grammar/punctuation, it gives me a chuckle.


even more curious are people who use it both correctly and incorrectly in the same post e.g. "_tonight, i'll have a few cigarette's and a few beers_". why oh why oh why do they think that one needs the apostrophe and the other doesn't?

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

alasdairm said:


> even more curious are people who use it both correctly and incorrectly in the same post e.g. "_tonight, i'll have a few cigarette's and a few beers_". why oh why oh why do they think that one needs the apostrophe and the other doesn't?
> 
> alasdair



typos, mate. they happen.


----------



## alasdairm

i disagree that they're typos and i believe it's intellectually dishonest to use that as an excuse.

there's no apostrophe anywhere near "_cigarettes_". "_cigarettse_" would be a typo. 

alasdair


----------



## animal_cookie

holiday car commercials annoy me. has anyone ever given or received a luxury car as a christmas present?


----------



## AmorRoark

^ My mom got one once but yeah, generally I find them pretty annoying too... not nearly as annoying as holiday commercials involving irratating jingles.


----------



## Rated E

alasdairm said:


> i disagree that they're typos and i believe it's intellectually dishonest to use that as an excuse.
> 
> there's no apostrophe anywhere near "_cigarettes_". "_cigarettse_" would be a typo.
> 
> alasdair


 
"Mind typo".


----------



## ebola?

people who ask, "[x] much?" as a rhetorical question or otherwise.  Is it possible to put forth sentiment other than vindictive denouncement with this phrase?

ebola


----------



## Cyc

You know what I find weird.. When I come across a nudie thread, open it up and between pictures of various yummy looking women, some guy will just flat out post a picture of his hairy dick and balls. Just like.. FWANG.. here ya go.. here's my dick. and NOBODY says anything about the picture because I don't care who you ask, things just get uncomfortable when a guy pulls out his dick and photographs the damn thing.


----------



## modern buddha

Cyc said:


> You know what I find weird.. When I come across a nudie thread, open it up and between pictures of cold, dead, washed up raver eyes, disconnected from their corresponding tits, some guy will just flat out post a picture of his hairy dick and balls. Just like.. FWANG.. here ya go.. here's my dick. and NOBODY says anything about the picture because I don't care who you ask, it's just fucking weird when a guy pulls out his dick and photographs damn thing.
> 
> That is all.



Don't go in the nudie thread, then. If it angers you, then go to 4chan for all your fapping needs. It's the "nudie" thread for a reason. It doesn't say "nudie thread vs. fap time for the guys (guys don't post your balls and dicks in here[that means you, nightwatch])".


----------



## Cyc

Lol, I'm not mad, but you think people would just know to leave their veiny penises and matted pubic hair out of a thread with soft, smooth woman parts.

A dick is a blunt instrument, useful in its utility, not its appearance.


----------



## ebola?

Cyc said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm not mad, but you think people would just know to leave their veiny penises and matted pubic hair out of a thread with soft, smooth woman parts.



I think it's also that women don't usually go, "Here's a picture of my pussy, and only my pussy."  I think that posters complaining about cock shots in the nudie thread are more annoying than the actual cock-shots though.

ebola


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Posters who feel the need to bitch about the Nudie Thread and don't contribute. Be the change, etc.


----------



## Cyc

Sorry, I thought this thread was a designated bitching zone, as suggested by the thread title. I would never post my wang gripes in the designated nudie thread.. and I will do my part to 'be the change' by simply practicing what I preach.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MyFinalRest

Cyc said:


> Lol, I'm not mad, but you think people would just know to leave their veiny penises and matted pubic hair out of a thread with soft, smooth woman parts.
> 
> A dick is a blunt instrument, useful in its utility, not its appearance.



At least Cyc realizes the difference between utility and beauty, which is a serious peeve of mine when people don't, but he just hasn't seen _my_ beautiful cock.  Even though I'm not gay or a woman, I can recognize that it is a well formed member.  If I ever take a picture of it, I'll be sure to comb out and condition my pubes for you too.


----------



## Cyc

That's all I ask..


----------



## modern buddha

MyFinalRest said:


> At least Cyc realizes the difference between utility and beauty, which is a serious peeve of mine when people don't, but he just hasn't seen _my_ beautiful cock.  Even though I'm not gay or a woman, I can recognize that it is a well formed member.  If I ever take a picture of it, I'll be sure to comb out and condition my pubes for you too.



Most guys also don't know how to take a sexy picture either. They're there to pump penis juices into whatever is willing. They aren't there to try to seduce women with a sexy picture. Owl's pictures can be sexy, though. ... He's also gay though, so he's not very typical of the male brain. 

Maybe, instead of seeing so many different complaints about the men posting, we can offer advice for sexy pictures? It might make things a little less awkward in the nudie thread.


----------



## MyFinalRest

^lol! look what you did Cyc! this thread is going too crazy!  

Here's some real peeves of mine though: Shoes in the house.  I run my home Japanese style i.e. I'll cut you down with a samurai sword if you come in here with those fucking shoes on! 

Smoking in the house:  Geez, what a bitch I've become!  There's no smoking in my house anymore.  I hate that lingering smell these days...used to love it! 

Also, some people get really peeved by off-topic posts, but I generally don't!  Anything that keeps a thread going is good!


----------



## addictivepersona

People who complain about being sick and yet still hug _and_ kiss you goodbye.  I'd rather not get sick, thanks!


----------



## MyFinalRest

People who drink after other people. An even better way to spread illness.


----------



## alasdairm

Cyc said:


> Lol, I'm not mad, but you think people would just know to leave their veiny penises and matted pubic hair out of a thread with soft, smooth woman parts.
> 
> A dick is a blunt instrument, useful in its utility, not its appearance.


there are women on bluelight too...

alasdair


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^There are all types - I like to think for every "unusual" part of someone's character there's a person out there (perhaps many) who can't get enough of exactly that thing. 
The nudie thread is there for everyone to enjoy. We all know it takes guts to post in there so I'll keep applauding those who do. Even if their images don't do it for me. 

And yes, this _is_ a designated bitching zone, but that doesn't mean I have to agree with everything that's posted. 

My peeve is also a really awful first world problem.  My air-con seems to be on one setting; FUCKING COLD. No matter what temperature I set it to, it just keeps getting colder and colder until I'm freezing my butt off (in Summer!). 

We end up having to have it on for half hour cycles where it will cool the room, then get too cold - so we switch it off, the room gets humid and hot again, and we turn it on again. Really irritating when you're trying to watch a movie.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Have you tried blocking off part of the vent or redirecting the flow?  Not sure if it's window-mounted--If so, blocking off part of the vent might be bad for the machine.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

It's not in a window, just a standard ducted system.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Then why not block off part of the flow with a magnetic vent cover?  Or redirect the flow with a plastic vent deflector?

If I didn't use a vent cover in the summer, my room would be _quite _cold.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ooh, interesting ideas!  I've never heard of those, I'll check them out.  Thanks.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Just be sure not to go overboard with the vent covers as too many throughout the house could potentially cause damage to the cooling (or heating, if used in the winter) system.  A vent cover over one or two probably won't harm your system, but a vent cover over _all_ the vents probably would.  

In the winter, we have covers partially over two vents so the colder rooms get heated, and in the summer we have covers partially over three--Have never had an issue.  :)


Big peeve of mine that I'm not sure if I've mentioned already or not:  Partially opened doors/drawers.  Get whatever is in the way cleared and close the door/drawer!  8(


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Those dodgy weight loss ads all over TV now, it's even worse after new year's.  I mean, 15kg in 3 weeks, really?  Not only is that highly unlikely, its bad for you.


----------



## alasdairm

* results not typical.



alasdair


----------



## modern buddha

Miss_vanilla said:


> Those dodgy weight loss ads all over TV now, it's even worse after new year's.  I mean, 15kg in 3 weeks, really?  Not only is that highly unlikely, its bad for you.



It's always worse after New Year's because that's what more than half of America's new year's resolutions are: lose weight.



alasdairm said:


> * results not typical.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



More like *results meant to compel you to buy this product.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

People who eat in my bed.

People who eat in their bed.

People who eat in their car.

People who eat at their desk.

People who eat while watching television.


----------



## alasdairm

^ paging dr. freud



if you don't like people eating in _your_ bed, don't let them eat in your bed...

alasdair


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

alasdairm said:


> ^ paging dr. freud
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't like people eating in _your_ bed, don't let them eat in your bed...
> 
> alasdair



haha, yeah i know it sounded a bit obsessive.

oh and i definitely don't let people eat in my bed, but that has to be established in any new relationship.


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Simply_Live said:


> It's always worse after New Year's because that's what more than half of America's new year's resolutions are: lose weight.



Oh I know the reason, it's the same here, it's just really annoying though.  The funeral and life insurance ads are irritating also (oh my god you could die any minute, phone now!!!).  I just find that kind of advertising really aggressive.

But that's what the mute/on-off button on the TV is for I guess


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Or just unplug the cable cord and watch what you want on DVDs or the Internet.    I unplugged the cable cord from my TV while rearranging my room about six months ago--I have yet to find a compelling reason to plug it back in.


----------



## alasdairm

batmanplaybaseball said:


> haha, yeah i know it sounded a bit obsessive.
> 
> oh and i definitely don't let people eat in my bed...


so your pet peeve is something that never happens?

paging fjones! 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

you know the kind of people

you express an opinion or provide an arbitrary perspective, they ask, why do you want to argue?

you entertain ideas of improvement, they call you a complainer

losers,looking to be offended and probably not using their minds to their full potential

that's what they are


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

alasdairm said:


> so your pet peeve is something that never happens?
> 
> paging fjones!
> 
> alasdair



can't a pet peeve be theoretical?

paging judge dread...


----------



## alasdairm

^ of course. there aren't nearly enough real things in life to get upset about. why not fabricate things to annoy us?



alasdair


----------



## voxmystic

Alaska Commercial. They have a virtual grocery monopoly on this island, and besides price gouging "cuz they can", they also apparently follow me around the store to see what I buy so that they can discontinue it. Bad enough when it was just fresh hot chilis (any variety) and Tension Tamer tea; now they took nursing pads off the shelves. No warning, both brands, gone. I had to order online, and will have to wait weeks to get them in the mail. (Have I mentioned that shipping to Alaska sucks?!) Wet shirts for me


----------



## alasdairm

^ did you ask the store why they stopped carrying the products you buy and whether they'd consider restocking them? what did they say?

alasdair


----------



## Dave

This is the one thread on the whole entire internets where someone can offer nothing but kind, sage advice and actually be trolling every other poster. It's like bizarro world!

Also: I kind of miss fjones' rants. Man but that guy was great at getting pissed off.


----------



## kytnism

haha, indeed.

...kytnism...


----------



## Cyc

China Rider said:


> you know the kind of people
> 
> you express an opinion or provide an arbitrary perspective, they ask, why do you want to argue?
> 
> you entertain ideas of improvement, they call you a complainer
> 
> losers,looking to be offended and probably not using their minds to their full potential
> 
> that's what they are



Whoa.. What's that supposed to mean? Why you being so critical?


----------



## voxmystic

alasdairm said:


> ^ did you ask the store why they stopped carrying the products you buy and whether they'd consider restocking them? what did they say?
> 
> alasdair


I did that with the Tension Tamer three or four years ago. Dude just kept saying he'd order it, never did, eventually I just quit asking.

It's actually not such a bad thing. One less item to buy from them. For all kinds of reasons, I don't like support them with my dollars.


----------



## bagochina

I hate when i am taking the lazy way home and take a couple good pulls of the joint, a good song pops on the radio, the full moon is shining bright behind the tree branches.  Everything is just good and than a hurt deer comes limping out of the woods, looks at me and than limps off into the woods.


----------



## twentysix

people butting into/breaking conversations. not waiting for a polite "in".


----------



## modern buddha

twentysix said:


> people butting into/breaking conversations. not waiting for a polite "in".



People who keep talking and don't know when to shut up to let others talk about similar experiences / their side of the story.


----------



## twentysix

yea, that too. had a friend well known for it, but he did get better.


----------



## Samadhi

There is a new guy at work who does this - we were chatting the other day, and i was literally half way through my story and paused for a second; he jumped right in with one of his stories. It was so obvious, everyone looked at me with a "WTF" expression.


----------



## michael

voxmystic said:


> I did that with the Tension Tamer three or four years ago. Dude just kept saying he'd order it, never did, eventually I just quit asking.



i used to be responsible for ordering in a supermarket, and i can tell you that just because you order something does not mean that it comes in.


----------



## MyFinalRest

Two more:
1. People who don't bathe and wash their clothes enough to prevent themselves from smelling like total shit.  A little underarm odor from the natural crowd is not a problem, but any other body funk is unacceptable. 

2. People who don't wash their hands after taking a shit or picking up their pets shit. Even if you don't actually touch shit in the process, it's still too close and you shouldn't put those nasty hands in the nachos.


----------



## Fawkes

people that have NSFW avatars - makes every thread, even with the most PG of topics, NSFW without any warning. (and i'm not talking cleavage or a wiggling butt, but rather very clear genitalia and penetration). looking at you, xeros! constant bumper of old and resolved SLR threads!


----------



## MyFinalRest

^people that are looking/posting on Bluelight at work.


----------



## Keaton

When people change rules at work and neglect to tell me.


----------



## addictivepersona

People who use an asterisk (*) as a degree symbol (°).  I understand not everyone has a number pad or can remember such complicated ALT codes, but is it that hard to type out "degrees"?  You're already hitting two keys to make an asterisk--What's another five?

Oh, and the people who use tildes (or "swing dashes" as I've heard them called) (~) as ways to make text stand out.  Same goes for using quotes to make words more pronounced.  

~~~What is this world "coming" to?~~~  I mean, it's January and last week it was 40* out!

8(


----------



## michael

MyFinalRest said:


> ^people that are looking/posting on Bluelight at work.



i have 20 minutes of downtime per hour at work.  who the fuck are you to tell me what i can do during that time if my job is ok with it?


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Ordering a le creuset baking dish online on sale, only to have it arrive in pieces   And it was packed without any protection at all, just stuck in a box with some brown paper.  Maybe they thought a magic fairy would transport it or something?

I'll get my money back but still.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'm being finicky, but that is more of an unfortunate event - a true pet peeve would e better expressed as "companies who pack mail-order items badly".


----------



## AmorRoark

Miss_vanilla said:


> Ordering a le creuset baking dish online on sale, only to have it arrive in pieces   And it was packed without any protection at all, just stuck in a box with some brown paper.  Maybe they thought a magic fairy would transport it or something?
> 
> I'll get my money back but still.



I'm guessing you didn't order through Le Creuset? If I'm wrong they have an AMAZING return policy. You can get a replacement really easily. They're famous for their customer service.


----------



## Miss_vanilla

^ no, just a kitchenware company.  They offered to replace it but I asked for my money back.  Good to know though as I love the brand - thanks :D


----------



## AmorRoark

^ No problem. One of my casserole dishes broke the 2nd time I used it.... literally fell apart while baking salmon at a fairly low heat. I complained and got a new one right away for free, didn't have to prove the broken casserole & didn't have to pay for S&H. No questions asked.


----------



## Samadhi

Miss_vanilla - that is SO frustrating. It really grinds my gears when i've been waiting and waiting for a product to arrive only to find it defective in some way.


----------



## MyFinalRest

michael said:


> i have 20 minutes of downtime per hour at work.  who the fuck are you to tell me what i can do during that time if my job is ok with it?



No wonder the economy sucks!


----------



## modern buddha

MyFinalRest said:


> No wonder the economy sucks!



We, by nature, are not made to run for eight hours a day. Even feudal peasants worked fewer hours and at a slower pace than what we are expected to do every day.

I'm not surprised that he rests 20 minutes every hour. Only those people that are glued to work and society continue to work, mentally and physically, for hours on end.


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> We, by nature, are not made to run for eight hours a day. Even feudal peasants worked fewer hours and at a slower pace than what we are expected to do every day.
> 
> I'm not surprised that he rests 20 minutes every hour. Only those people that are glued to work and society continue to work, mentally and physically, for hours on end.


I would say I work 50-55 minutes of every 60 while at work.  I take breaks to pee and to get more water.  I don't have long spans of time where I sit around twiddling my thumbs.  If I find a gap of time, there is always something to fill it.  However, the work I do (as you, Simply_Live, know) is not strenuous or requiring much thought.  So, maybe my job is in a different class.  *Shrug*

My latest peeve:  People complaining about things they should've just done anyways.  Long story (that no one would want to hear).


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> I would say I work 50-55 minutes of every 60 while at work.  I take breaks to pee and to get more water.  I don't have long spans of time where I sit around twiddling my thumbs.  If I find a gap of time, there is always something to fill it.  However, the work I do (as you, Simply_Live, know) is not strenuous or requiring much thought.  So, maybe my job is in a different class.  *Shrug*
> 
> My latest peeve:  People complaining about things they should've just done anyways.  Long story (that no one would want to hear).



Your job _is_ different. I mean the types of jobs that you have a lot of work to do and that might be very mentally challenging (or physically) that might leave you exhausted at the end of the day if you are not allowed breaks every hour or two.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

when people elongate the wrong part of a word, 

um, for example,

OHHHHHHH NNNNNNNO!

WHHHHHHHAT!


----------



## AmorRoark

People who incessantly clear their throats in the library.


----------



## Samadhi

^YES! It also grinds my gears when people constantly sniff/clear their throats on the train or anywhere where i'm sitting for long periods or concentrating.


----------



## modern buddha

batmanplaybaseball said:


> when people elongate the wrong part of a word,
> 
> um, for example,
> 
> OHHHHHHH NNNNNNNO!
> 
> WHHHHHHHAT!



However, there is a difference between "ooooooooooooooh" and "ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh". I agree with the rest. It just depends on what you can get away with. You can get away with excess "h", but not excess "n". Having excess of a consonant that creates its own independent sound each time you use it makes you look stupid.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Simply_Live said:


> However, there is a difference between "ooooooooooooooh" and "ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh". I agree with the rest. It just depends on what you can get away with. You can get away with excess "h", but not excess "n". Having excess of a consonant that creates its own independent sound each time you use it makes you look stupid.



Yeah I actually spent time yesterday thinking about that after I wrote it. I was like, technically you could get away 'ohhhhh', maybe even 'nnnno' if you think about it. Something like 'whatttttt!' makes absolutely no sense though. So yeah, I don't think I gave the best examples but it's basically a consonant/vowel thing.


----------



## blue waffle

man i just hate when people stare at me, i always glare right back n hold my stare till the fucker gets intimidated and looks away


----------



## modern buddha

blue waffle said:


> man i just hate when people stare at me, i always glare right back n hold my stare till the fucker gets intimidated and looks away







Rawr.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I dislike when customers come to my counter while talking on the phone; it is very difficult to find a solution to their problem and ask them questions to get them what they need when they hinder my ability to converse with them.  ><


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Yeah the staring thing gets to me - I always feel people who stare inappropriately are being overtly hostile.  I have an acquaintance who does this, and it irritates me no end so I usually stare back at him and he'll always look away.


----------



## eukaryote

I hate when people...usually parents with little kids... in any case, with no real problem.Come to the E.R. and DEMAND we triage them above everyone else and book their little boobkins into a Crit Care Unit bed all because he has a temp of 38.2o

Seriously, it costs a lot of tax money for each stupid, pointless presentation and it peeves me right off.


----------



## alasdairm

SinisterMuffin said:


> I dislike when customers come to my counter while talking on the phone; it is very difficult to find a solution to their problem and ask them questions to get them what they need when they hinder my ability to converse with them.  ><


i was in a store a couple of days ago and they had a polite note by the register saying it is store policy to not serve customers talking on phones. do it!

alasdair


----------



## MyFinalRest

michael said:


> i have 20 minutes of downtime per hour at work.  who the fuck are you to tell me what i can do during that time if my job is ok with it?



This demands a scene with Larry from _KillBill2!_




*The reason you're telling me that you're not doing your job is because you don't have a job to do?
Well, you just fucking convinced me!*




*It's calender time for michael!
Are you working tomorrow? ...no you're not...you don't even know what fucking day you work!
You workin' Wednesday? 
michael ...you see that? There used to be your name. *


----------



## SinisterMuffin

alasdairm said:


> i was in a store a couple of days ago and they had a polite note by the register saying it is store policy to not serve customers talking on phones. do it!
> 
> alasdair


That sounds like a wonderful idea; I'll have to speak with my supervisors about implementing such a policy.  Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Dave

alasdairm: bringing peace and resolution to peevers since 2002!


----------



## D n A

I dislike dirty glasses. Like, if there's even a tiny bit of something in my cup I won't drink from it. I don't care if it's been through the dishwasher and it's sanitized, it still looks gross.


----------



## addictivepersona

Not sure if this is technically a peeve, or if it's just an annoyance...  When the clothes dryer lint trap is emptied and put back in, but not _quite _all the way, it makes a ticking noise with every revolution of the drum.  SO. annoying.


----------



## D n A

^Related: I hate when the person who used the dryer before me doesn't clean the lint catcher


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

D n A said:


> ^Related: I hate when the person who used the dryer before me doesn't clean the lint catcher


OMG me too. It drives me batty. 8(

Another peeve of mine is dirty bath-tubs. They make my skin crawl, and I can't deal with being in the same room as a dirty bath! I also hate cleaning them. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


----------



## D n A

Ew yes. That's why I only take showers now.


----------



## China Rider

no road signs 

not every visitor has a gps

we rely on you road signs 

also, cities, that if you make a wrong turn can get scary,  that don't have signs leading towards the interstate


----------



## MyFinalRest

When people say "meh" or begin a post with "er..." 

Also, when people use internet acronyms like WTF, OMG, LOL, and LMFAO when talking to people in real life. not cool.


----------



## ErikTheRed

People who say "like" all the time.


----------



## addictivepersona

Referring to vegetarians as "veggies".  Sorry, I know (now) that it's a common thing in the UK and quite possibly in other countries, but you will never hear me refer to myself as a "veggie".  A vegetable is what you call someone who is in a vegetative state in the hospital.  I am not a vegetable or a veggie--I am a vegetarian.


----------



## Miss_vanilla

addictivepersona - actually that's one of my pet peeves - I dislike that terminology for people in a vegetative state.  I even hate the term vegetative state.  I know what you mean though, about vegetarians, I'm just going off the track a bit. 

I think in the US the term is 'gork'?  I read that in a book once, about hospital workers, some memoirs written by a nurse in the 70s and 80s, and the term veggie and gork were commonly used for people with severe head injuries.  I was kind of horrified at the time.  It's probably not used now so much.

I use the term veggie for actually vegetables, that's all.  As far as a person in a coma with irreversible brain damage well .. that's pretty much how I would describe them.  I'm amazed at how the other terminology is acceptable though.


----------



## modern buddha

^ And all of the spellings that come along with it!

Veg, vegge, veget(a[lol, dragonball z])...

Person: "Are you a veg?"
Me: "What the Hell's a veg?"


----------



## addictivepersona

Miss_vanilla said:


> addictivepersona - actually that's one of my pet peeves - I dislike that terminology for people in a vegetative state.  I even hate the term vegetative state.  I know what you mean though, about vegetarians, I'm just going off the track a bit.
> 
> I think in the US the term is 'gork'?  I read that in a book once, about hospital workers, some memoirs written by a nurse in the 70s and 80s, and the term veggie and gork were commonly used for people with severe head injuries.  I was kind of horrified at the time.  It's probably not used now so much.
> 
> I use the term veggie for actually vegetables, that's all.  As far as a person in a coma with irreversible brain damage well .. that's pretty much how I would describe them.  I'm amazed at how the other terminology is acceptable though.



Oh, wow, I never really thought about people getting upset with that term, but I guess it would be quite offensive if you knew someone in a comatose state!  I've never heard of "gork" but I can't imagine that being used in a benign way.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## AmorRoark

I never liked the terminology either FWIW though I wouldn't qualify it as a personal pet peeve of mine.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Do vegetarians who become zombies only eat people in vegetative states?

*ba bing*

Ok that was a really dumb joke. Good morning bluelight.


----------



## ebola?

AP said:
			
		

> Referring to vegetarians as "veggies". Sorry, I know (now) that it's a common thing in the UK and quite possibly in other countries, but you will never hear me refer to myself as a "veggie".



So I've done this with myself.  Should I cease doing so?



			
				vanilla said:
			
		

> I think in the US the term is 'gork'?



No, we don't commonly use this term.

ebola


----------



## addictivepersona

ebola? said:


> So I've done this with myself.  Should I cease doing so?


If you wish--I personally would appreciate one fewer person propagating the term.  ;)


----------



## rangrz

people at work who take the cream out of the fridge for coffee and then leave it on the counter with carton still open.


----------



## Miss_vanilla

ebola? said:


> No, we don't commonly use this term.
> 
> ebola



No I didn't think it was used now so much - more 70s/80s when the book was written and probably only among hospital staff, not the general community.


----------



## AmorRoark

ebola? said:


> So I've done this with myself.  Should I cease doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't commonly use this term.
> 
> ebola



You're not a vegetarian!


----------



## Kerrigan

This makes me want to tear my teeth out.



> simular
> 
> 
> 
> simular
> 
> 
> 
> simular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *simular*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *simular*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *simular*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Please, would someone explain this to me? I just... I can't. I mean, what?


----------



## Assphace

maybe its a typo

u and i are right next to each other on the keyboard


----------



## alasdairm

what's the problem?

the fact that 'simular' may be a misspelling of 'similar'? the fact that three of them are bolded and the other three are not? the annoying nested quotes? the fact that some of the occurrences of 'simular' are at the start of the quote and some are at the end?

what?

alasdair


----------



## eukaryote

I've never heard the term 'gork' myself. But i have been chastised by management for calling such persons "beating heart donors" in front of the public. lol.

I can't stand people who don't wash their hands after handling dirty things or animals.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Then I guess you'll have to sit!


----------



## ebola?

ap said:
			
		

> If you wish--I personally would appreciate one fewer person propagating the term.



I actually use "veggo" a bit more often. 



			
				AmorRoark said:
			
		

> You're not a vegetarian!



I don't see myself continuing to eat meat when I return from South Korea.
...
Here're some baseless ones of mine:

I dislike when people refer to coffee as "joe", "java", or "a cuppa".  

I really dislike this gesture:






ebola


----------



## modern buddha

How do you feel about the middle finger?


----------



## AmorRoark

ebola? said:


> I don't see myself continuing to eat meat when I return from South Korea.



I was just being silly, silly.


----------



## ebola?

simply live said:
			
		

> How do you feel about the middle finger?



It's rad. 



			
				amorroark said:
			
		

> I was just being silly, silly.



Your point stands though: I am betrothed to 'stop fronting'. 

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

^ Then why so much dislike about the "I'm watching you" gesture?


----------



## ebola?

No idea.  I said that it was "baseless".  It just causes some sort of logically primary aesthetic revulsion. 

ebola


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

People who hum to music, or when there is no music playing. It infuriates me!  



ebola? said:


> No idea.  I said that it was "baseless".  It just causes some sort of logically primary aesthetic revulsion.
> 
> ebola


^The very definition of a _pet peeve_, oui?


----------



## modern buddha

^ What if it's a song you like? I'm sure you'll start dancing right along. 



ebola? said:


> No idea.  I said that it was "baseless".  It just causes some sort of logically primary aesthetic revulsion.
> 
> ebola



... I'm watching you...


----------



## slushy muddy water

having to repeat something i just said
the feeling is lost the second time


----------



## ebola?

SL said:
			
		

> ... I'm watching you...



See, you aren't pointing at your eyes with 2 fingers and then pointing at me here.

ebola


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

: >

< you


----------



## ebola?

fuck you.


----------



## modern buddha

batmanplaybaseball said:


> : >
> 
> < you



At least you found a way to do it! 

I was wracking my brain without posting the same picture you did.


----------



## rangrz

People who are trying to hold more then one conversation while on the phone. (i.e. talking to me while talking to someone else on the radio/another phone/that's in person with them)


----------



## addictivepersona

rangrz said:


> People who are trying to hold more then one conversation while on the phone. (i.e. talking to me while talking to someone else on the radio/another phone/that's in person with them)


That's a *huge *peeve of mine.


----------



## euphoria

people who leave voicemails, lol
i know its unavoidable sometimes
i just hate listening to them and I hate having the icon on my phone
I used to have google voice transcriber but idk I think it expired or something


----------



## Miss_vanilla

rangrz said:


> People who are trying to hold more then one conversation while on the phone. (i.e. talking to me while talking to someone else on the radio/another phone/that's in person with them)





addictivepersona said:


> That's a *huge *peeve of mine.



I hate hate HATE this.  I had a b/f once years ago, who used to phone _me_ then proceed to talk to other people in the room and ask me to wait.  I used to hang up.  I also dislike call waiting although I don't think people use that anymore, it drives me nuts.  Again I'd hang up if somebody used to ask me to wait while they checked who it was.

I think some people just like to feel important or something ...


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Being asked to hang on for a minute or two (for call waiting or for an in-person chat) while on the phone with someone is fine.  Once.  Being asked repeatedly to hang on (or not being asked) while a person chats away with someone in person is where I draw the line and am prone to getting rather irritated and potentially hanging up.


----------



## Miss_vanilla

I know I'm awful   I mean I wouldn't hang up while they were talking, but I'd say, I'm hanging up now and friends would get the message.

Call waiting is so pointless to me but then so many people use it or used to.  It's not like it's an emergency with my friends, they're just fickle!  Plus if you're in the middle of a conversation and then interrupted I mean come on, that's a bit rude, or it would be in person.

This is turning into more than a pet peeve with me clearly!  :D


----------



## modern buddha

As for the sudden in-person conversation that happens while you're on the phone, this happens to me frequently (where I have to juggle the in-person conversation and the phone one). Someone is always walking into my room to talk to me at my house because we're a very close family. I do not find it rude when my mom walks in to say "I love you" or "dinner's ready" or to tell me a quick story. Sometimes, depending on who's on the phone, I'll put them on speaker so we can have a three way conversation.

What do you think of these scenarios?


----------



## Miss_vanilla

^^ oh totally different!  That's really nice to have a chat with someone else as well as the initial person on the phone and I've done that heaps of times.  And it's different if it's your mum or whatnot and she's wants to have a chat with you.  The b/f I was talking about and a couple of other people, would phone me from work or home,  then initiate conversations with other people.  There was a sort of self important vibe which annoyed me.

There's ways of doing it for sure.


----------



## ebola?

Oooh.  I don't like the phrase "drank the Kool-aid" (signifying "became an uncritical true-believer) or the rhetorical question, "[X] much?"

ebola


----------



## Venrak

I don't like it when people use apostrophes when typing out a word in plural. i.e. _Hey guy's_


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Or apostrophes for other characters they couldn't figure out how to type.  There's an entire recipe book at a long-term care facility with degree signs as apostrophes.

_Bake in oven at 350'F_

8)


----------



## AmorRoark

What are you baking at 350'F at a long-term care facility?   jk girl.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ It was for oatmeal cookies.  :D

Peeve that has been done to death:  People in their cars who get too f'ing close!  Nothing like sitting in a car with someone driving who keeps inching up, inching up, 'til they're nearly bumper to bumper with the car ahead.  If this type of driving is mandatory in the city, as I have been told a few times ("that's just how we drive"), I'll stay away thank you very much.


----------



## Bomboclat

It is sorta just what happens in the city though. Everyones trying to get to their next destination in under an hour (the standard time for driving to the other part of your section of town), and we dont waste space. I get it, like its annoying, I hate getting tailgated, and I dont enjoy doing it to others, but in city traffic its needed to get anywhere. If you dont inch up, youre just telling the person next to you "ok sure cut right in that two inch crack between me and the car in front of me".

As dicky as it is to say it, its not something youll understand until you live/drive in the city.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Yeah, I guess you're right.  I lived in a small city for a year but did not drive during that time, nor did I really drive with anybody (mass transit / walking / biking for the win!).  

I noticed something similar a few weeks ago, now that you mention it:  I was driving on a city highway that is rather busy in the morning (it was the 33 for anyone in the Buffalo region).  Posted speed limit is 55 but everyone does 60+ despite the twists and turns and overall busyness.  I was driving in the right lane keeping pace with traffic and left about two car lengths between the person in front of me and myself (I usually leave much more, but couldn't really), and sure enough, somebody squeezed in there.

All of this just cements the fact that if I ever live in a city (which is highly doubtful), I won't be using a car as my primary method of transportation.


----------



## modern buddha

Aye. If I ever live in a city busier than the one I live in now, driving will be a Sunday activity.


----------



## Bomboclat

addictivepersona said:


> All of this just cements the fact that if I ever live in a city (which is highly doubtful), I won't be using a car as my primary method of transportation.



Good luck, there arent many metropolitan cities with proper public transit systems anymore, save for New York and San Francisco (at least in my experience).

Many metropolitan cities, which you would think would have the best public transit, often have the worst. Lack of a subway system, or a subway system that goes nowhere important (as in LA's case), and the lack of quick busses or proper bus routes. Here in LA there are certain busses which come every 15 minutes, and some that come once an hour. It makes traveling via bus or subway so annoying and such a hassle that driving is the only option left.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ What about bicycling?  Or are the cities by you really not 'cyclist friendly?


----------



## Bomboclat

That depends what kind of city it is.

LA? Noooo wayyyyy.
1 - Its illegal to ride a bike on the sidewalk here, so you have to ride in the busy street. It always impedes traffic and creates havoc, especially when one gets hit. 

2 -  Instead of following a normal city model, LA follows the multiple nuclei model, so there are random central business districts and random low income areas all around the city. Its also very spread out because of this, and these two factors make it really had to commute via walking or biking anywhere.

3 - LA is split up by hills, large one. Ones that you cant really just bike over. Not the main areas like west central and east, but the northern and southern parts of LA are very hilly.

So it really depends on the city model as well as whether or not the city has hills, valley's, not enough sidewalk, etc etc.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Good thing I don't plan on living in LA, right?    I get what you're saying, though to me biking ten plus miles one way is no biggie once I get goin'.

I also don't bike on sidewalks since it's illegal here, and biking on a sidewalk was the one time I got hit.  8)

Good info about the city layout though--Never really thought about that.  It's scary biking through high crime areas, esp. at night--Just as Simply_Live how fast I biked through this one area by her, LOL.


----------



## ebola?

So I don't like use of "exponentially greater" to describe a comparison between just 2 quantities.  With two data points, additive growth is indistinguishable from multiplicative growth.  The phrase "a lot greater" works fine. 

ebola


----------



## RedLeader

Speaking of comparisons, that Lounge thread entitled "What's the most illegal thing you've done recently?" drove me a bit mad.  

Most 
Recently

Both of these terms vary, so it's impossible to answer this question.  

I shoplifted today (more recent), but murdered a man (more illegal [if we don't look at it as black and white]) last week. 

8(  I  hope the title was made in attempt to troll, but I doubt it.


----------



## Assphace

i think it meant "of the illegal things you've done recently, which is the most illegal?" we're not looking at the set of all illegal things you've done, just the subset of recent illegal things. if you killed a man 6 years ago, you wouldnt mention that (not that i recommend you mention that anywhere on a public forum, but that's whatever) even tho it's more illegal than your shoplifting spree today.


----------



## Bomboclat

RedLeader said:


> Speaking of comparisons, that Lounge thread entitled "What's the most illegal thing you've done recently?" drove me a bit mad.
> 
> Most
> Recently
> 
> Both of these terms vary, so it's impossible to answer this question.
> 
> I shoplifted today (more recent), but murdered a man (more illegal [if we don't look at it as black and white]) last week.
> 
> 8(  I  hope the title was made in attempt to troll, but I doubt it.



I dont think that the fact that the OP wrote "recently" gave any time barrier. I think the OP was trying to say, "within the past x amout of time [you gauge what "recent" means], what the most illegal activity youve partaken in?"

Is that better? I feel like thats better. Its better. 
(btdubs, hai redleader! - thizzerfershizzer)


----------



## Fjones

RedLeader said:


> Speaking of comparisons, that Lounge thread entitled "What's the most illegal thing you've done recently?" drove me a bit mad.
> 
> Most
> Recently
> 
> Both of these terms vary, so it's impossible to answer this question.
> 
> I shoplifted today (more recent), but murdered a man (more illegal [if we don't look at it as black and white]) last week.
> 
> 8(  I  hope the title was made in attempt to troll, but I doubt it.


 


Assphace said:


> i think it meant "of the illegal things you've done recently, which is the most illegal?" we're not looking at the set of all illegal things you've done, just the subset of recent illegal things. if you killed a man 6 years ago, you wouldnt mention that (not that i recommend you mention that anywhere on a public forum, but that's whatever) even tho it's more illegal than your shoplifting spree today.



I have to agree with Redleader and disagree with Assphace.

"What's the most illegal thing you've done recently?" is a nonsensical question.  It has conflicting modifiers.  It should be, "What's the most illegal thing you've done," or, "What illegal thing(s) have you done recently?"

The original question is similar to asking, "What is the largest city closest to Chicago?"  The question is nonsense.


----------



## euphoria

Ugh, when people micromanage. Nothing gets under my skin like that.


----------



## ChickenScratch

high school drama in your 30's.


----------



## alasdairm

RedLeader said:


> Speaking of comparisons, that Lounge thread entitled "What's the most illegal thing you've done recently?" drove me a bit mad.
> 
> Most
> Recently
> 
> Both of these terms vary, so it's impossible to answer this question.
> 
> I shoplifted today (more recent), but murdered a man (more illegal [if we don't look at it as black and white]) last week.
> 
> 8(  I  hope the title was made in attempt to troll, but I doubt it.


good to see your name again.

perhaps more egregious is the fact that illegal is a binary adjective. things are either illegal or they are not illegal. sure, some illegal acts carry a greater penalty than other illegal acts but, in spite of the fact that i can see it being common usage, that doesn't make them 'more' or 'less' illegal...

alasdair


----------



## rangrz

People who are not my boss or otherwise of appropriate authority who attempt to DEMAND that I do things which at at my discretion or prerogative, or possibly, exceed my authority.

Seriously, I don't come to you at work and tell you what to do, I request the same respect.


----------



## alasdairm

^ example?

alasdair


----------



## rangrz

I.E. Someone who comes to the entrance of the facility I work in at night, and demands/pressures/argues when I inform them I can't let them in without either a valid I.D. from my organization or if they have a specific visit with someone that I can confirm and who will take responsibility for escorting them in the building.

Or members of the public who see uniform and thus assume that I am obliged to e.g. Help you with your stroller up the elevator. Its more the attitude of ENTITLEMENT which pisses me off. Sorry, but its not my obligation to do that, but if you ask respectfully, I probably will.


----------



## Use2Be

I get annoyed when I'm at bar or restaurant and they substitue a similar product for the product I request without telling me.  For example if I order Captain Morgan and get Sailor Jerry or I order a Red Bull and get a lime flavored "energey drink".


----------



## alasdairm

"_could of_"



alasdair


----------



## Busty St Clare

*Artificial Turf*

Now I can cut the little old couple who live in the downstairs apartment for having plastic grass in their court yard. It is dark, they are old and it is a small space where not much will grow. if they are going ahead and laying carpet I don't know why they couldn't use a bit of colour rather than some environmental facade. Blue, yellow, a mural of the balmain Tiger's emblem would be better, but they may have this victory for now. My personal peeve though is a newly finished house down the street that has decided to plastic turf the kerb and a large backyard area......






Perhaps it is the inner gardener in me that is repulsed by this. If you are lazy don't insult the neighbourhood with this man made atrocity. At least do what the Italians before you did and simple pave it in concrete and plant a couple of plastic flamingos on top.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Oh my, that _is _horrendous.


----------



## eukaryote

When someone takes an inordinately long time to count out payment at a fast food or convenience store! I was on my break at Tim's at around 0445 and did not have a whole lot of time to get my coffee and return to work. Of course, I was standing there for a good long time as some man on his cellphone was counting out nickles and dimes to pay for 4 coffees.

rageface.jpg


----------



## shimazu

*Little things that tick you off*

You know those certain things that happen in your day-to-day life that no matter what mood youre in will make you pissed. Everyone has them just curious what gets other people mad. 

Personally, if I walk into a bathroom and the toilets clogged up I flip shit. Like if youre going to break it at least man up, grab a plunger, and clean up your mess. And dont pull the "oh I didnt know it was clogged" acting like youve never seen a proper toilet flush before.


----------



## alasdairm

people who don't search before starting a thread: Pet Peeves vs. Veggie Tales?

that ticks me off a little.



alasdair


----------



## shimazu

my bad didnt search pet peeves

stopped saying that after probably 6th grade


----------



## modern buddha

"My bad".


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Simply_Live said:


> "My bad".


One of my peeves too


----------



## ebola?

"Bumpin' uglies" used to refer to fucking.

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

^ That's the first time I've ever heard that expression...


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I've heard it, lol.  It's stupid.


----------



## michael

at work last night i had to fix a bunch of shit that someone else did wrong and will never be held accountable for, because my bosses are all totally non-confrontational and find it easier to waste money paying for things to be done twice rather than trying to ensure they are done properly once.


----------



## nooneanymore

eukaryote said:


> When someone takes an inordinately long time to count out payment at a fast food or convenience store! I was on my break at Tim's at around 0445 and did not have a whole lot of time to get my coffee and return to work. Of course, I was standing there for a good long time as some man on his cellphone was counting out nickles and dimes to pay for 4 coffees.
> 
> rageface.jpg




People in the city do this all of the time...  I'm refering to the stereotypical bad attitude: I don't want to be at work so I'm going to work extra slow and make everyone else suffer thing....


----------



## nooneanymore

Mine would be people who supply weak justification and thus support for the capitalistic political/economic status quo especially if they come from "dis-advantaged" backgrounds.


----------



## shimazu

People that say they got some exotic weed strain when its really just above average shit

"yo man I got that Strawberry Cough"

Really? Because no you fucking dont. I dont care about the quality of the tree its usually decent but stop with all the name bullshit.


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol. i find stoners are an awful lot less laid back and much more uptight that they would have you believe 

huge generalisation, of course.



alasdair


----------



## ebola?

use of "prejudice" as if it were an adjective, eg, "He's prejudice."  So he is the very concept of biased discrimination? 

ebola


----------



## bagochina

> That's the first time I've ever heard that expression...



people that live under rocks.


----------



## ebola?

me said:
			
		

> use of "prejudice" as if it were an adjective, eg, "He's prejudice." So he is the very concept of biased discrimination?



Same goes for "bias" versus "biased".

ebola


----------



## shimazu

People that say Macs are better than PCs, and dont know anything about computers.

"no virusesss!!!!" Not only is that false, but its not hard to keep a Windows PC clean either. Have any kind of anti-virus, dont download sketchy shit, and make sure to uncheck all the filler stuff when installing software (toolbars, free trials)


----------



## Max Power

ebola's constant use of the "" emoticon.


----------



## alasdairm

ebola? said:


> Same goes for "bias" versus "biased".


same goes for "cliché" instead of "clichéd" (unless they are explicitly using the french verb instead of the anglicized version, but i doubt it).
alasdair


----------



## euphoria

when people use '#' outside of the context of twitter to denote a trending topic


----------



## Max Power

#peeves


----------



## modern buddha

euphoria said:


> when people use '#' outside of the context of twitter to denote a trending topic



#bumpin'uglies


----------



## China Rider

when people talk about other states/cities and say that there's nothing to do there

there are plenty of things to do, everywhere


----------



## nooneanymore

office culture. forced friendliness. 


crowded public transportation. 

the concept of "dating" past the age of 30.


----------



## nooneanymore

not being able to post in The Lounge until 50 posts


----------



## China Rider

nooneanymore said:


> office culture. forced friendliness.


agreed

noises people make:
brushing their teeth
chewing
liberally using silverware 
moaning while taking a piss
heavy breathing
snoring
being overly enthusiastic when saying something like 'oh my god'


----------



## Busty St Clare

nooneanymore said:


> the concept of "dating" past the age of 30.


 


nooneanymore said:


> not being able to post in The Lounge until 50 posts



Age/sex/favourite position?


----------



## Busty St Clare

*Eucalyptus Trees*

In fact most gum trees rub my goat the wrong way. They are rubbish and my least favourite tree. Nothing grows underneath their canopy meaning if you ever want to sit under one you have to sit on hard compacted dirt. Not to mention their leaves are hard and dry, even worse when they fall on the ground, they don't even make a good compost. Their brunches are rubbish too. When they fall to the ground (and they do often) they are short and scraggly and you would never be able to use a branch as a walking stick. Not failing to mention that when they are fully grown they do not have low lying branches which makes then terrible for climbing in and next to useless in building a tree house in.


----------



## modern buddha

Busty St Clare said:


> *Eucalyptus Trees*
> 
> In fact most gum trees rub my goat the wrong way. They are rubbish and my least favourite tree. Nothing grows underneath their canopy meaning if you ever want to sit under one you have to sit on hard compacted dirt. Not to mention their leaves are hard and dry, even worse when they fall on the ground, they don't even make a good compost. Their brunches are rubbish too. When they fall to the ground (and they do often) they are short and scraggly and you would never be able to use a branch as a walking stick. Not failing to mention that when they are fully grown they do not have low lying branches which makes then terrible for climbing in and next to useless in building a tree house in.



Where I live, authorities have cut down all low hanging branches anyway... I haven't been able to climb in a tree in ten years.


----------



## shimazu

Fat chicks who rip girls for being skinny. Like seriously, we all know you are just jealous, stop making an ass of yourself.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Busty St Clare said:


> *Eucalyptus Trees*
> 
> In fact most gum trees rub my goat the wrong way. They are rubbish and my least favourite tree. Nothing grows underneath their canopy meaning if you ever want to sit under one you have to sit on hard compacted dirt. Not to mention their leaves are hard and dry, even worse when they fall on the ground, they don't even make a good compost. Their brunches are rubbish too. When they fall to the ground (and they do often) they are short and scraggly and you would never be able to use a branch as a walking stick. Not failing to mention that when they are fully grown they do not have low lying branches which makes then terrible for climbing in and next to useless in building a tree house in.



But then how would the Koala's get high? 


Anyways, psychiatrists are a good pet peeve.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Ever seen a koala with a job?


----------



## modern buddha

^ What does that have to do with anything? People on welfare don't have jobs. Children don't have jobs. The elderly don't have jobs. Monkeys don't have jobs. Dogs don't have jobs. Yet you treat all of those with more respect, I can assume. 

What gives?


----------



## Busty St Clare

I have the same distain for any dole scum, child, old codger, chimp or ball sniffer who gets high all day and doesn't work.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

To be fair to the Koala haters on here, they do kind of look like stereotypical movie hobos:


----------



## rangrz

Cars that ride the edge of the curb when its raining out and thus splash me.

It made my night very chilly.


----------



## delta_9

Unlocked doors.  Not so much individual rooms of a house or residence(although it's a plus), but the front and back doors of the residence itself.  When I enter a friend's house, I immediately lock(and bolt if possible) the door.  If I'm not the last to enter, for example if I'm with other people and I just happen to enter first, I kindly wait until everyone's in then I lock/bolt the door.


----------



## ebola?

er...why?  the residence might not be under siege.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Gossip at work.  Like holy fuck can we please stop that shit.  I hear so much drama and it gets annoying...  The manager bitching about the assistant manager.  The assistant manager bitching about the manager.  Then all this other bullshit...  Its like really why don't you all shut the fuck up.


----------



## delta_9

ebola? said:


> er...why?  the residence might not be under siege.


Do I really need a reason?  It just bugs me is all.  No one I know has ever said anything, or even given it a second thought as far as I know.
I tell you what ebola, if you ever invite me over I promise we can leave all the doors wide open if you want and I wont say anything.


----------



## nooneanymore

3 said:


> To be fair to the Koala haters on here, they do kind of look like stereotypical movie hobos:




Perfect.



xstayfadedx said:


> Gossip at work.  Like holy fuck can we please stop that shit.  I hear so much drama and it gets annoying...  The manager bitching about the assistant manager.  The assistant manager bitching about the manager.  Then all this other bullshit...  Its like really why don't you all shut the fuck up.



The only thing worse than gossip people are the SUCK UPS... ruining the whole situation for everyone (b/c then everyone else starts/are forced to suck up). If you can't tell already, I've worked at some shitty places. 

Its the neoliberal, immaterial, affective-labor work place. Workers are de-skilled, put into precarity, and are forced to collborate (be good "team memebers") and compete at the same time.. Competing over jobs that are meaningless and that require work that anyone can do... which then feeds into the whole qualification / higher education degree arms race where tuitions are sky high, and the meaningfulness of the degree programs become nonexistant. 


Office work is largely women's work.



delta_9 said:


> Do I really need a reason?  It just bugs me is all.  No one I know has ever said anything, or even given it a second thought as far as I know.
> I tell you what ebola, if you ever invite me over I promise we can leave all the doors wide open if you want and I wont say anything.



Yeah, you need a reason.


----------



## modern buddha

xstayfadedx said:


> Gossip at work.  Like holy fuck can we please stop that shit.  I hear so much drama and it gets annoying...  The manager bitching about the assistant manager.  The assistant manager bitching about the manager.  Then all this other bullshit...  Its like really why don't you all shut the fuck up.



This. I took a dump in the men's bathroom last night (there were girls in the women's restroom, the men's was empty and I took a MEAN dump) and some night crew guy freaked out and told the manager. Now all of the managers know and it's probably only a matter of time before people are questioning me. 

The guy could have just asked me about it. Like wtf. Isn't that how we NORMALLY work out grievances? 

But yeah, everyone complains about everyone else.

Oy, so here's a pet peeve of mine: why go to someone else about a situation? Just go up to the person first. If they aren't receptive, THEN you go to the managers. How fuckin' hard is that?!

/rant


----------



## bagochina

You probably made the poor guy puke sl.  Follow the rules next time.


----------



## delta_9

nooneanymore said:


> Yeah, you need a reason.


Well, I don't have one.  Fucking sue me


----------



## modern buddha

bagochina said:


> You probably made the poor guy puke sl.  Follow the rules next time.



... It's not a "rule". It's an unwritten precedent. 

I think I was mostly pissed that I got reprimanded for it outside of work. I was called at home. It's okay now. I just got way too mad over something pointless.


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> ... It's not a "rule". It's an unwritten precedent.
> 
> *I think I was mostly pissed that I got reprimanded for it outside of work.* I was called at home. It's okay now. I just got way too mad over something pointless.


That's what happened when you work where mommy does.  ;)  You won't catch me going into any men's rooms while working in the same building, let alone the same company, as my mom.


----------



## Samadhi

My pet peeve is when a manager/supervisor/whoever directs you do do something, but insinuates that both of you will be completing the task - for instance:

Boss: So when do you think _we'll_ have that resource forecast spreadsheet completed?
Me (what I say): Oh, it will be completed by the end of the week, just tidying up some VB code.
Me (what i want to say): Don't even pretend to think that you're going to be lifting a finger to complete this fucking spreadsheet, arsehole; you wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> That's what happened when you work where mommy does.  ;)  You won't catch me going into any men's rooms while working in the same building, let alone the same company, as my mom.



Well, now you won't because you see the potential damage it does. Trust me, you haven't thought about going into the men's bathroom and the negatives of it before. We can't all think of everything. Sometimes, we have to rely on trial and error. So don't give me that crap.


----------



## shimazu

I walked into a McDonalds mens bathroom once and a lady at the sink was all startled and like "what are you doing in here!?".

I just pointed at the urinal and was like "I was going to ask you the same thing"

She hurried out all embarrased


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> Well, now you won't because you see the potential damage it does. Trust me, you haven't thought about going into the men's bathroom and the negatives of it before. We can't all think of everything. Sometimes, we have to rely on trial and error. So don't give me that crap.


Hah, actually I _have _debated using the men's room.


----------



## ebola?

delta 9 said:
			
		

> Do I really need a reason? It just bugs me is all. No one I know has ever said anything, or even given it a second thought as far as I know.
> I tell you what ebola, if you ever invite me over I promise we can leave all the doors wide open if you want and I wont say anything.



No, you don't.  I was just wondering if you happened to have a rationale.  My current residence actually has an automated electronic lock. 

ebola


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> No, you don't.  I was just wondering if you happened to have a rationale.  My current residence actually has an automated electronic lock.
> 
> ebola



Tell me you saw the first post on the previous page of this thread.


----------



## Samadhi

I'd just like to revise this:



Samadhi said:


> My pet peeve is when a manager/supervisor/whoever directs you do do something, but insinuates that both of you will be completing the task - for instance:
> 
> Boss: So when do you think _we'll_ have that resource forecast spreadsheet completed?
> Me (what I say): Oh, it will be completed by the end of the week, just tidying up some VB code.
> Me (what i want to say do): Don't even pretend to think that you're going to be lifting a finger to complete this fucking spreadsheet, arsehole; you wouldn't even know where to begin.
> *FALCON PUNCH*


----------



## AmorRoark

3 said:


> To be fair to the Koala haters on here, they do kind of look like stereotypical movie hobos:



This got some MAD snickers outta me. :D Nice.


----------



## China Rider

when i'm not even involved in a conversation and someone will turn to me and ask 'right?'

find a better way to change the subject


----------



## delta_9

ebola? said:


> My current residence actually has an automated electronic lock.


All the more reason to invite me over.  I wont feel the least bit uncomfortable if you have these locks :D


----------



## Assphace

i've used the chick bathroom more than once when the men's room was full


----------



## nooneanymore

pet peeve: wanting to trust people but knowing that I can't



pet peeve: now that I'm older, and b/c we live in this hyper mediated world, I feel like there's no good movies, music, or anything to look forward to experiencing or exploring anymore. Its not like when I was a kid, broke, and cut off from the world and always thinking about what's out there...


----------



## ebola?

Max Power said:


> Tell me you saw the first post on the previous page of this thread.



I did...I just...can't...temper my usage thereof.  Otherwise, I sound to myself like I'm putting everything way too bluntly. 

ebola


----------



## Busty St Clare

Cut of denim shorts where the pockets stick out from the bottom.






Denim shorts on males. 

Not once not ever


----------



## modern buddha

^ I agree with the first one. Why people do that I'm not quite sure.


----------



## China Rider

fashion police is annoying

what the hell do i care what other people wear or look like


----------



## Busty St Clare

Impressions count, for the same reason Russell Brandt did the pro drug lobby no favours by showing up to a government enquiry dressed like this...






Clothes maketh the man I'm afraid


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^The power of placebo.

I agree though, I do love wearing an all black suit and feel like Johhny Cash. It's a bad ass feeling, i can't lie.


----------



## Miss_vanilla

The pockets hanging out of cutoffs is a bit annoying but I like the guy's shorts and black t-shirt, trainers combo.  On a younger guy that looks quite good I think.  Both of them are lean with good bodies so they look good wearing anything anyway.

My pet peeve; raining today and probably tomorrow on our long weekend off when we had plans.  Also constant, irritating dermatitis on my hands, is itching and driving me quite mad.


----------



## nooneanymore

Speaking of Russel Brant (and Katy Perry), and Kanye and Kim, and Ashton and Demi, etc... 


Celebrity couples...  the media attention they get, their constant coupling and re-coupling, and the pretending like their love lives are normal and that they're "just like us." All the attention they get when they break up and get together.


The rich aren't like you and me...


----------



## China Rider

while i was in a drive thru today i noticed this guy eating in his car, chewing like a cow and starring inside of the restaurant 

so many violations within one man....

you don't fucking stare at people


----------



## nooneanymore

China Rider said:


> so many violations within one man....
> 
> you don't fucking stare at people



lol. "violations"


----------



## modern buddha

China Rider said:


> while i was in a drive thru today i noticed this guy eating in his car, chewing like a cow and starring inside of the restaurant
> 
> so many violations within one man....
> 
> you don't fucking stare at people



Did you not have to stare at him in order to notice him staring?


----------



## shimazu

When people hear something from one source, and then proceed to preach all about it without checking its legitimacy.

Textbook example: Kony 2012


----------



## China Rider

Simply_Live said:


> Did you not have to stare at him in order to notice him staring?



it only takes a half of a second to make an observation

but if you say so


----------



## ebola?

I don't like "grow" used as a transitive verb for things that aren't biological (eg, "grow your money...").

ebola


----------



## nooneanymore

I hate office jargon:

"shoot you an email," "pull the trigger on this," "I'm not sure this adds value," "soft skills," "skill set," etc...


----------



## Samadhi

nooneanymore - Oh yes! Fucking office buzzwords. Out of the box, at the end of the day, 360 degree thinking/feedback, clear deliniation, , value-add, push the envelope and MANY more. My husband and his team play 'buzzword bingo' in meetings; someone has drawn up bingo cards with all the classic buzzwords that their executive leadership team (another buzz title) use all the time, and i think whoever wins gets beer or something. I love it :D


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

ebola? said:


> I don't like "grow" used as a transitive verb for things that aren't biological (eg, "grow your money...").
> 
> ebola



This in addition to using "flavor" to describe varieties of things that are not edible.


Also, people who use excessive formatting in professional emails. Size sixteen font highlighted in yellow with some words in red does causes me to  immediately devalue what you have to say. Using bold or italics sparingly gets your point across much better.

PS: Don't use "urgent" or some derivation of that in the subject line unless it really is urgent.


----------



## shimazu

People that use the words "team building exercise"


----------



## alasdairm

i received an email today from somebody who used the word "_principle_". except he didn't.

from the context, it is clear that he wanted to use the word principle but he chose to spell it "_prince-able_". with the fucking hyphen!

i cried a little.

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Wow... just wow.  *Shakes head*

Peeve:  When people don't put away the dry/clean dishes before putting new wet ones in the rack.  And when people wash their hands when there's uncovered food nearby/in the sink (like when you strain a pot of pasta, walk away for a minute, and someone decides now would be the ideal time to wash their hands.  Yes, there are two sinks, but water/soap/dirt splatters!  8()


----------



## Samadhi

alasdairm said:


> i received an email today from somebody who used the word "_principle_". except he didn't.
> 
> from the context, it is clear that he wanted to use the word principle but he chose to spell it "_prince-able_". with the fucking hyphen!
> 
> i cried a little.
> 
> alasdair



I actually laughed out loud :D Thanks, ali, i needed the comic relief 

My favourite example of something similar is when I stopped for a coffee at a cafe in the city; the barista was having trouble with the machine, looked at me apologetically and said "i'm so sorry, i won't be a moment, the espresso machine is being very _sentimental_" :D I thought he'd maybe made a mistake, but no, he said it again - 'they really need to replace this sentimental machine!"


----------



## AmorRoark

addictivepersona said:


> ^ Wow... just wow.  *Shakes head*
> 
> Peeve:  When people don't put away the dry/clean dishes before putting new wet ones in the rack.  And when people wash their hands when there's uncovered food nearby/in the sink (like when you strain a pot of pasta, walk away for a minute, and someone decides now would be the ideal time to wash their hands.  Yes, there are two sinks, but water/soap/dirt splatters!  8()



I've never experienced either of these situations and I'm really glad. Good god.


----------



## rangrz

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> This in addition to using "flavor" to describe varieties of things that are not edible.



Even in particle physics where it is the proper term?

People that give highly emotional responses or opinions to scientific or technical subject matter that should really be quite dispassionate.


----------



## China Rider

the 'if you look up the definition of _____ you'll find a picture of _____'

it's really time for that saying to die


----------



## lds324

I hate when people make noises to express their emotions and they make one of those "hurr durr im adorable" smiles. You aren't cute, use english, there are words for what you want to say.

I hate it when people say "whatcha munchin on?" I swear to motherfucking christ, that is the dumbest goddamn expression I've ever heard. It combines poor grammar, annoying contractions, the most obnoxious, the most annoyingly glib tone of voice, and the very most unpleasant word I know into one ungodly sentence.


----------



## modern buddha

^ I don't know anyone who says "whatcha munchin' on?". 

Also, not all emotions are fit for the English language. When I'm being forgetful and distracted, then finally get the meaning of the conversation I'm having with someone, the only thing I can say for that is "a hurrrrr derp derp". Those are noises and yet, they make more sense than any proper word in our language.


----------



## lds324

That's a different story. I'm talking about people who yodel or hum to express basic expressions like "excited" "disappointed" etc. These noises are completely meaningless to everyone else and just slow the conversation down when we need to ask for a translation.


----------



## modern buddha

What about those people who jump and clap excitedly to express how they're feeling, making no noises, but also not saying anything?


----------



## michael

i am finding it mildly annoying when people use a picture of themselves for both their profile picture and timeline cover picture on facebook.


----------



## Ms.Martini

when people fuckin lie to me. when people ask for rides. when people ask me to buy them cigarettes. when people KEEP MESSAGING ME "HI" OR "HEY WHAT'S UP" when I clearly haven't responded to the last 100 "hi" messages they sent me. 

oh and i forgot, when a guys cum gets in my hair. like JEEZ, DID I NOT TELL YOU TO AVOID DA DAMN HURR.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Could you invest in a swimming cap? Or have your man's eyes tested to improve his aim? 

My peeve involves places that sell hot chocolate drinks _with no marshmallow_. It's just plain wrong IMHO and I feel cheated when it happens. 

I think they should have a warning on their menu - "does not come with marshmallows".


----------



## Shrooms00087

"ur". You're not saving much time.


----------



## rangrz

People that use the argument "Cannabis should be legal because banning something natural wrong!" I agree it should be legal, but that argument is a terrible, logically sloppy one. Reason: These same people often support having cocaine and morphine under legal control. But they are natural too. Not to mention, they generally agree that say, oh perhaps, something that grows naturally like anthrax or plague bacteria should be regulated by law, or that high enriched uranium[which is just an element found in the earth's crust] should be controlled.

Fucking hell I HATE poor arguments like that. Make your arguments internally consistent.


----------



## Ms.Martini

well, in his defense, he was pretty drunk.


----------



## China Rider

our dog gets pretty hyper and excited for like two minutes when someone gets home

i usually pick her up and pet her under the chin and on the belly, and she quiets down

it bothers me that my roommate just yells at her to shut up over and over again


----------



## ebola?

people saying "diffuse" when they mean "defuse".  Okay.  This isn't really a pet peeve, as the results are usually pretty funny.

ebola


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> people saying "diffuse" when they mean "defuse".  Okay.  This isn't really a pet peeve, as the results are usually pretty funny.
> 
> ebola



Hm, count me among those that pronounce them both the same.


----------



## ebola?

Another pet peeve: people saying "saying" rather than "typing". 

ebola


----------



## shimazu

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^Could you invest in a swimming cap? Or have your man's eyes tested to improve his aim?
> 
> My peeve involves places that sell hot chocolate drinks _with no marshmallow_. It's just plain wrong IMHO and I feel cheated when it happens.
> 
> I think they should have a warning on their menu - "does not come with marshmallows".




first world problems

The "dont even talk to me until Ive had my coffee" people.


----------



## pocketUzume

(SPOUSE) I hate it when I ask for something to be done, I get a million excuses, and then it never happens "Later" as I was told.


----------



## modern buddha

^ The reason someone doesn't do what you ask them is they see no importance in doing the job you're presenting to them. It doesn't matter how much it matters to you, if they see no real importance in the job, then they will either not do it or do it half-assed.

You need to find a way to show your spouse why it's important to him/her. Not why it's important to you. If it's important to you, then YOU do it. If it's important to the both of you, then get him involved. Don't just tell him to do it and leave it at that.


----------



## pocketUzume

^ thank you for your advice. Unfortunately even giving him an angle in which will make him feel like he is doing it for himself I.e. Cleaning the room so he can put his 360 games on a shelf so he doesn't lose them anymore, doesn't apeal to him.

His mom cleaner after him his whole life. She said that never cleaning his room was his choice, and he had no punishments for messiness. This led to 18 yrold laziness.

I'm ranting, sorry, but in the end I think it's just a phase...right?


----------



## alasdairm

^ it will be a very long phase (think 70 years) if you don't address it 

i have a pet peeve. it's people in grocery stores who stand and watch the cashier ring up their groceries, watching them as they pile up at the end of the check-out, then stand there and watch the same cashier bag their groceries, thus doubling the amount of time it takes them to get through the checkout.

i have an idea. how about you (at least help) bag your own groceries?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

^ pisses me off too man

another one is people who wait until they are told their total to retrieve their cash/check/card

have that shit ready please


----------



## alasdairm

the other day, i said to a woman in the store - as she did exactly that - "_would you like some help bagging your groceries?_". she looked at me as if i had called her the c-word, said "_no_", and continued to just stand there and watch the cashier ring up her stuff...

alasdair


----------



## Busty St Clare

Cashiers here just pull the bag open, scan item and place it in the bag. Doesn't seem to really add any more time than them placing it at the end of the counter. Obviously it makes it easier if you group your items together that you want to go into the same bag (cold items, heavy items etc)


----------



## pocketUzume

^ not for big grocery hauls. I spend over $200 every other week (granite it is all organic and gluten free so thats really only about the size of a $75 normal food haul, but I digress) and you have to put certain box things with other boxed things and it lines up down the belt.

I go and bag my groceries if there isn't some youth standing there doing it at the end of the belt, usually there isn't. And you can't just put in ground beef with a box of detergent. So that's why the cashier doesn't just bag them at once. 

Rock and a hard place: There are no bags at the end of the belt, do you ask for more, which will be more work for the cashier, or do you look busy/stare at her.


----------



## alasdairm

granite?

alasdair


----------



## pocketUzume

i just grab an extra from the next line over, they are usually closed anyway. If a grocery store has 20 lanes, why is only 2 of them open during rush hour?


----------



## delta_9

alasdairm said:


> i have a pet peeve. it's people in grocery stores who stand and watch the cashier ring up their groceries, watching them as they pile up at the end of the check-out, then stand there and watch the same cashier bag their groceries, thus doubling the amount of time it takes them to get through the checkout.
> 
> i have an idea. how about you (at least help) bag your own groceries?
> 
> alasdair


I agree, especially when the person wants their stuff bagged in a certain way(it's unbelievable how picky people are about this shit).
I usually shop at a grocery store that actually has a cashier and a bagger at each checkout.  Even so, 90% of the time(unless I only have a handful of items that can fit in a single bag) I help bag my own stuff.


----------



## AmorRoark

Unless I have a CRAP TON of groceries I have given up on ever having a bagger. I know grocery stores basically work on razor-thin margins but it sucks having to bag your own groceries when the fucking self check-out won't let you put your cloth or paper bags on the weight to fill because of shrinkage. 8( If you're not going to hire baggers you should take the goddamned risk of us stealing your greek yogurt.


----------



## shimazu

Youtube comments in general


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> take the goddamned risk of us stealing your greek yogurt.



I just started buying greek yogurt this week. Chobani, to be specific. Trying out Fage next week. Recommendations welcome.


----------



## alasdairm

^ we buy the fage pots with the fruit stuff in the compartment on the side. it's kind of fiddly but the yoghurt is delicious.

in my experience, all greek yoghurt tastes pretty much the same so i'm not super brand loyal - stir a teaspoon of honey into it and its heaven...



delta_9 said:


> I usually shop at a grocery store that actually has a cashier and a bagger at each checkout.


when i moved here (from the UK) it blew my mind that stores had somebody to bag my groceries for me...

alasdair


----------



## Lysis

shimazu said:


> People that use the words "team building exercise"



LOL Yes. I usually suggest that "team building" exercises should be in the form of things outside of the office. I have to admit, AT&T funds the globe at Disney, and they have "team building" exercises at Disney. Now THAT is a team building exercise. They also fund one of the rides at Universal. We had one of those too, but I can't for the life of me remember which ride they sponsor. 

Other sayings that drive me up a wall:

niche: Your website isn't "niche." It's fucking payday loans or some shit like that. STFU about your website being in a micro "niche."
linkbuilding: It's fucking spam, you moron.
I'm an SEO: AKA Guy who has no idea what he's doing and creates a career around an algorithm that he hardly knows and spams the site right out of the index.
blogosphere: annoying, overused term
blogger: just because you have something to say doesn't mean anyone wants it in their SERPs


----------



## modern buddha

Having been a cashier in a grocery store for three years now, I can sympathize with all of your requests. Indeed, all of our margins are razor thin, as budget cuts and falling prices have forced us to cut hours and cashiers and, indirectly, increase stress on the front end.

Ali, I'm very surprised your grocer hasn't switched to the scan-and-bag method. It really cuts time down as the bags are right beneath where the scanner is.

As for the self checkout, I can safely say that is a very bad idea. One person cashing out six people at once? It's impossible to keep check on everyone. There are many, MANY people who will take items that are expensive and use a PLU code for oats or cheap candy. They can get away with it because as long as the weight is correct, the computers cannot tell the difference. Yes, I can notice some of the perpetrators that come through the Evil Scan, but I simply cannot catch everyone, leading to loss. 

Guess that's the power in numbers, though. The more people we have on this planet, the more that a select number of people can get away with having done. It's like taking candy from a baby. The system we've implemented is helpless to theft, ignorance and a passing of potentially precious life instead running rampant.


----------



## Samadhi

I agree Ali - here in Australia there simply are no baggers. You either go through one of the cashier check outs - they scan and bag your stuff - and (most of the time) know what to put with what. If i use this line, I always sort out my groceries anyway, i'm pretty anal about it. There are also self-check outs. The supermarket we use now is great, using green bags doesn't bugger up their system at all - there are no weight issues with bags/groceries, etc. In Melbourne, our old supermarket's self use checkout was crap - the green bag would set off the assistance alarm if you didn't put it on and press the 'own bag' button in a perfectly-timed sequence 

As for the system flaws, we've had self-checkouts here for a few years now, in all major supermarkets - i'm guessing that if they felt the system was failed, they'd simply close them down? I've always wondered how much more the big supermarkets lose now that they've implemented this system.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Because even with the loss, it's still cheaper than hiring and paying five more cashiers.


----------



## ebola?

Fine: "to trend" is a verb that people will use.  I don't have to like it though.

ebola


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Simply_Live said:


> ^ Because even with the loss, it's still cheaper than hiring and paying five more cashiers.



I have to agree with this - the supermarkets, like a lot of workplaces, would prefer less people working for them; it means less problems, sick leave, injuries etc.  

I've heard all sorts of things about self checking - people blatantly saying they steal stuff, although I think most people are probably honest.  Me, I hate self checkout - at our local supermarket it never works for me and I have to call the cashier over to sort things out.  The scanner seems overly touchy for some reason or won't scan properly at other times.

I'd prefer to go through the manned checkouts - it's nicer dealing with a person and I don't want people to lose their jobs.  Also, it's a right of passage to work the checkouts in school, at least I did!

I'm sort of a sentimental person I guess, and really dislike technology like this.


----------



## AmorRoark

Max Power said:


> I just started buying greek yogurt this week. Chobani, to be specific. Trying out Fage next week. Recommendations welcome.



Chobani is my favorite -- I like the blueberry one.


----------



## ebola?

Actually, can someone please explain the thought process whereby one marks common nouns as plural with an "'s"?  I just plain don't see why it would be intuitive...maybe when someone thinks that part of the noun is being truncated, but why is it done otherwise?

ebola


----------



## Lysis

ebola? said:


> Actually, can someone please explain the thought process whereby one marks common nouns as plural with an "'s"?  I just plain don't see why it would be intuitive...maybe when someone thinks that part of the noun is being truncated, but why is it done otherwise?
> 
> ebola



ESL. The ESLs who learn English from bloggers have horrible grammar.

contents
informations

Can't think of more off the top of my head, but it's all a sign of an ESL. Bloggers stunt learning growth for people trying to learn English. They also have a very bad habit of overusing the "ly" words, and being extremely wordy.  Whenever an ESL asks how they can learn better English skills, I always tell them to avoid blogs.


----------



## ebola?

Right, but why is it employed by such bloggers in the first place?  I want to know that phenomenology of overuse of apostrophes among native speakers.

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> Youtube comments in general


i find, about 8 times out of 10, the comments are better than the video...

alasdair


----------



## modern buddha

^ I agree. Some of the things people come up with... It's too bad there isn't much more room for more comedians.


----------



## delta_9

Oh, I have a good one - People who buy/support homeopathics.   It's unbelieable how much money the scam artists who sell this shit make.  
People, learn some fucking science please!!


----------



## modern buddha

^

Not really a pet peeve, but those who speak before giving something a try. I agree that most stuff that is sold in homeopathy is pretty much nonsense, but the root of where these ideas originally developed are, in my opinion, sound and accurate. 

But then again, that's just the world we live in. Everything is nonsensical and created just to generate money. I think going back to the basics of learning about our bodies is very important in how we choose to live and treat ourselves, including our signs and symptoms of disease.


----------



## delta_9

Yeah I suppose you're right it's not really a pet peeve per se, but I tell ya, I would be upset if I saw this in the medicine cabinet of a friend or family member.  They would get quite a talking to 
I'm not entirely sure you mean by it's "roots", but if you're talking about the notion of vitalism and water "memory" and such, then no this is certainly not sound and accurate


----------



## nooneanymore

I hate the old out of touch baby boomers at work...

I hate this media obession to try to regard a whole swath of american youth as "entitled,"  and I hate the term "millennial."


----------



## modern buddha

delta_9 said:


> Yeah I suppose you're right it's not really a pet peeve per se, but I tell ya, I would be upset if I saw this in the medicine cabinet of a friend or family member.  They would get quite a talking to
> I'm not entirely sure you mean by it's "roots", but if you're talking about the notion of vitalism and water "memory" and such, then no this is certainly not sound and accurate



Well, in all honesty, where do you think "cranberry extract" got its place in our society from? Cranberries have been known to help clear UTIs and other urinary issues. The root is in the cranberry itself. That is what I mean by its roots. The root of where we found those healing properties lies with the cranberry. 

Do I believe rubbing oregano leaves will cure cancer? Definitely not. Do I believe that most of the smaller problems we see today (such as skin problems, digestive issues or migraine headaches) are an imbalance in the human body, which can be helped by something in nature? I sure do. I think, if we were to cut the amount of medications we take in half and learn other ways of dealing with our imbalances through nature that we would become a more healthy, physically and mentally stable society.

I'm not quite sure the ideas that go behind "water memory", but I can't be sure I believe that, either. Some people just think of quackie ideas from time to time. 

What about meditation or accupuncture/accupressure? What do you think of those ideas and their effects on the body?


----------



## delta_9

I want to aplogize up front as I'm about to go off topic here.  If it's absolutely necessary, remove this post.  However, I feel I should clear this up.

I think you misunderstand what homeopathy is.  Homeopathy does not simply equal natural, and cranberry extract is not homeopathy.  I don't want to bore you with a lenghty explanation(nor do I want to derail this thread much more), but essentially homeopathy takes some subtance, mixes it with water, and dilutes it hundreds of times its original volume, often to the point that there isn't a single active molecule left in the final solution.(avagadro's constant proves this)  Homeopaths claim the water they diluted this substance with holds onto some "memory" or "life force" of the substance.  It's an absolute scam.  

As much as I acknowledge wikipedia as being a rather lackluster source of information, their page on homeopathy is actually a decent read, and I encourage you to check it out when you have time.  It will certainly explain this absurb practice better than I can.

Also, my apologies if I have the wrong impression about your underdstanding.  Because of the way you worded the post, I got the impression that you think homeopathy = natural.  This is not at all an uncommon belief, so please don't think I'm bashing on you or anything.   I just think this is a misconception that needs to be corrected when it can be, and I think the whole notion/practice of homeopathy is antiquated and simply needs to die.


> What about meditation or accupuncture/accupressure? What do you think of those ideas and their effects on the body?


I think they are entirely legitimate and have been demonstrated time and again to have beneficial effects on the body-mind when used properly.  I have never questioned the value and efficacy of something like meditation.


----------



## alasdairm

^ no worries.

in my experience, many pet peeves are grounded in ignorance and, rather than learn and move on, may of the peeved would rather stay ignorant and have something to rant about 

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Jersey barriers:





I hate it when jersey barriers are placed too close to the outermost or innermost lane. Driving right next to them makes me extremely nervous. It just feels like I have to drive with extreme caution to prevent myself from crashing into them. So most of the time I'll just switch lanes just to avoid being next to them. But one time I was on a road with one lane and a jersey barrier on each side. It freaked me out so I ended up driving well below the speed limit.


----------



## modern buddha

delta_9 said:


> I want to aplogize up front as I'm about to go off topic here.  If it's absolutely necessary, remove this post.  However, I feel I should clear this up.
> 
> I think you misunderstand what homeopathy is.  Homeopathy does not simply equal natural, and cranberry extract is not homeopathy.  I don't want to bore you with a lenghty explanation(nor do I want to derail this thread much more), but essentially homeopathy takes some subtance, mixes it with water, and dilutes it hundreds of times its original volume, often to the point that there isn't a single active molecule left in the final solution.(avagadro's constant proves this)  Homeopaths claim the water they diluted this substance with holds onto some "memory" or "life force" of the substance.  It's an absolute scam.
> 
> As much as I acknowledge wikipedia as being a rather lackluster source of information, their page on homeopathy is actually a decent read, and I encourage you to check it out when you have time.  It will certainly explain this absurb practice better than I can.
> 
> Also, my apologies if I have the wrong impression about your underdstanding.  Because of the way you worded the post, I got the impression that you think homeopathy = natural.  This is not at all an uncommon belief, so please don't think I'm bashing on you or anything.   I just think this is a misconception that needs to be corrected when it can be, and I think the whole notion/practice of homeopathy is antiquated and simply needs to die.
> I think they are entirely legitimate and have been demonstrated time and again to have beneficial effects on the body-mind when used properly.  I have never questioned the value and efficacy of something like meditation.



Ah, I must be mistaking "homeopathy" with "alternative health". I mean alternative health or natural healing in that regard. I'm sure that helps clear things up.  I figured the two words were interchangeable, since I've only heard as much. 

No, I don't believe in homeopathy, then. It's not a pet peeve of mine, of course. Everyone is free to believe what they wish.


----------



## delta_9

Sometimes I feel like I come off too harsh when I'm only trying to be matter-of-fact and not at all confrontational.  I'm glad you didn't get this vibe (at least I hope not) :D


> Everyone is free to believe what they wish.


Yes, I feel this way in general as well, and I suppose I should be more accepting of this sort of stuff.  I just get upset when I see people who are actually looking for real help being taken advantage of.

I thought of another thing that kinda irks me.  When you send someone a PM fully expecting a reply and they never end up replying to you   It dosen't have to be super long but at least acknowledge.  Although I guess people have different settings?  I have mine set so that little window pops up when I get a PM.  Maybe other people don't have this setting and simply don't see the PM?  I admit that my attention would very rarely be drawn to the "notifications" menu in the upper right if I did not have my PM settings the way they are.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Hahaha, I notice my "notifications" drop-down menu perfectly fine. No pop-up needed. 

As for why they are not responding: it's easy to forget that we are on a site where drug users come for harm reduction tips or just to hang out (or, sometimes, spam or try to get drugs). The ability to completely overlook or forget a conversation is overwhelming while on substances.


----------



## michael

sometimes it takes me days and days to notice a notification.


----------



## Busty St Clare

StarOceanHouse said:


> But one time I was on a road with one lane and a jersey barrier on each side. It freaked me out so I ended up driving well below the speed limit.



Oh this is a pet peeve of mine. You would have felt the raw power of my horn my dear. I don't speed (never had so much as a parking ticket in over 20yrs of driving) but I do like to drive at the speed limit. If you can't drive next to a barrier (or truck) and you can't parallel park, please hand your licence back.


----------



## addictivepersona

Busty St Clare said:


> Oh this is a pet peeve of mine. You would have felt the raw power of my horn my dear. I don't speed (never had so much as a parking ticket in over 20yrs of driving) but I do like to drive at the speed limit. If you can't drive next to a barrier (or truck) and *you can't parallel park*, please hand your licence back.


What about people who live in areas where parallel parking isn't needed after passing that pesky portion of the road test?  

I _can_ parallel park--Not as quickly or as well as most people since I take extra care to not hit the other cars, but I can do it and not end up a foot away from the curb.  ;)  Just for the record.  

The town I live in doesn't require you know how to parallel park as long as you avoid the more touristy areas on Saturdays and holidays.


----------



## modern buddha

Busty St Clare said:


> Oh this is a pet peeve of mine. You would have felt the raw power of my horn my dear. I don't speed (never had so much as a parking ticket in over 20yrs of driving) but I do like to drive at the speed limit. If you can't drive next to a barrier (or truck) and you can't parallel park, please hand your licence back.



He never said he _couldn't_ drive next to a barrier. He just said he slows down significantly. It's common sense that when you get to a point where traffic backs up, everyone slows down so that no one gets frisky or stupid. You can't expect traffic to move at 45 mph (or ___ kph) when it suddenly shrinks to one lane of traffic or claustrophobia hits with that Jersey barrier. I would have slowed down even more, tempting you to run into me. You can give me the finger all you want, bucky.



addictivepersona said:


> What about people who live in areas where parallel parking isn't needed after passing that pesky portion of the road test?
> 
> I _can_ parallel park--Not as quickly or as well as most people since I take extra care to not hit the other cars, but I can do it and not end up a foot away from the curb.  ;)  Just for the record.
> 
> The town I live in doesn't require you know how to parallel park as long as you avoid the more touristy areas on Saturdays and holidays.



This is EXTREMELY lame.


----------



## delta_9

Simply_Live said:


> ^ Hahaha, I notice my "notifications" drop-down menu perfectly fine. No pop-up needed.
> 
> As for why they are not responding: it's easy to forget that we are on a site where drug users come for harm reduction tips or just to hang out (or, sometimes, spam or try to get drugs). The ability to completely overlook or forget a conversation is overwhelming while on substances.


Yeah I know but still 


> 45 mph (or ___ kph)


Lol you reminded me of another pet peeve.  I don't like when people are too lazy to look up these simple conversions.  You have the internet _right fucking there_ 

I hate those barries too btw.  I also hate when I'm on the highway and a truck is driving on my side(or god forbid both sides).  I just feel like their closing in on me and I get claustrophobic.  I've never been in this position but I can't imagine how I would feel if I was completely boxed in on all 4 sides by trucks, like if I somehow got caught between a convoy or something.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Busty, you would have slowed down too. Those barriers were placed at a 45 degree turn. Plus, I wasn't the only car that slowed down significantly. In fact, I was probably driving the speed limit for that area since those barriers were placed near a construction zone.


----------



## Busty St Clare

If you are driving the speed limit (or slow due to conditions such as heavy rain/snow) thats fine, I'm not a psychopath, but slowing down because you get claustrophobic is a mental illness. You are sitting in a car, it's space does not change.



addictivepersona said:


> What about people who live in areas where parallel parking isn't needed after passing that pesky portion of the road test?
> 
> I _can_ parallel park--Not as quickly or as well as most people since I take extra care to not hit the other cars, but I can do it and not end up a foot away from the curb.  ;)  Just for the record.
> 
> The town I live in doesn't require you know how to parallel park as long as you avoid the more touristy areas on Saturdays and holidays.


Do you live in Hazzard County by any chance?


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> This is EXTREMELY lame.


What is extremely lame?  All of it?



delta_9 said:


> I don't like when people are too lazy to look up these simple conversions.  You have the internet _right fucking there_


I hear ya there.



Busty St Clare said:


> Do you live in Hazzard County by any chance?


Lawl, no.  Pretty close to an area like it though!


----------



## shimazu

I can barely parallel park. Literally anything else im fine at but I just would rather park in an easy spot a block away than parallel park. Never really practiced it that much I guess


----------



## delta_9

How about the constant use of the laugh track in comedy tv shows?  I really hate the laugh track(s).  It has ruined so many shows for me.


----------



## modern buddha

addictivepersona said:


> What is extremely lame?  All of it?



Yes.



delta_9 said:


> Lol you reminded me of another pet peeve.  I don't like when people are too lazy to look up these simple conversions.  You have the internet _right fucking there_



Well, aren't you just a ray of sunshine? I didn't fill it in because it's not a direct conversion. I can't prove that if I'm going through an area in Australia and end up with a scenario like this that the posted speed limit will be 72kph. It'll probably be 70kph, or 75. It won't be 72, which is why I didn't fill in the blank.

Anything else that annoys you? Might as well get it out now, mate.


----------



## delta_9

Simply_Live said:


> Anything else that annoys you? Might as well get it out now, mate.



Oh yes many, many things.  However I'm quite certain I don't have the time or the patience to type out such a list as it would end up being several thousand items long.

One thing that comes to mind is when people can't take a joke.  Although I suppose it's partially my own fault.  Maybe I should use more smileys in my posts?  What do you think?


----------



## modern buddha

It's not a joke if it's in the pet peeves thread.


----------



## ebola?

misuse of "eg" and "ie".  There's no need to use abbreviations of Latin, so why use them if you don't know what they mean?

ebola


----------



## Busty St Clare

Example please?


----------



## modern buddha

Yeah, I get those two mixed up all the time. It's like affect and effect. I still have to think and make sure I'm using the same one. I usually just say "for example" and "for instance".


----------



## ebola?

busty said:
			
		

> Example please?



Eg, if someone says, "Violent crimes, ie, murders, are on the rise."  This is correct only if only murders are on the rise.

As a rough guide, "ie" is interchangeable with "that is", "eg" with "for example".  



			
				simply live said:
			
		

> It's like affect and effect.



This is tricky, as both can be used as either nouns or verbs.  Correct use of "effect" and "affect" affects my affect so as to effect a beneficial effect. 

ebola


----------



## Kenickie

AmorRoark said:


> Chobani is my favorite -- I like the blueberry one.








the honey flavored is the best. i love it.

pet peeve - when the liquor store doesn't have my whiskey so i have to buy a 20$ bottle instead.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

My pet peeve is when people use circular arguments as justification for continued prohibition of drugs like -

Q. Are you for or against cannabis prohibition and why? A. Cannabis is illegal and therefore using it is wrong.

Also I hate it when people are for human rights, except if it involves paedophiles or other serious criminals.  Human rights are inalienable, you can't just give some people these rights but not others because you don't like what they've done. Two wrongs don't make a right ffs.


----------



## ebola?

use of "vs" or "vs." as an abbreviation of version.

ebola


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Artificial Emotion said:


> Also I hate it when people are for human rights, except if it involves paedophiles or other serious criminals.  Human rights are inalienable, you can't just give some people these rights but not others because you don't like what they've done. Two wrongs don't make a right ffs.



It's very difficult for human beings, who operate on mainly emotional responses to crime, to support human rights for people who've taken human rights away from other people, particularly vulnerable ones like children.  People who've committed victim-less crimes or at least crimes where the victims are less defined, are more likely to encourage sympathy or empathy in terms of human rights.

I don't agree with capital punishment for example, and will get quite heated about it but when it's someone like Timothy McVeigh (Oklahoma bombing) being sentenced to death years ago, while I still disagreed with capital punishment, I found it difficult to get worked up about it in his case.

Human nature I guess.

Pet peeve for the day - dry dry dry hands.  Every year the weather starts getting colder, my hands get dry and sore then eventually develop dermatitis.  Stupid problem but annoying just the same.


----------



## modern buddha

Something I do not like: when someone puts a full dirty dish inside a full dirty dish. It makes the liquid / whatever flow out the side, creating a mess. Furthermore, it makes the bottom of the top plate messy and sometimes, very greasy. If someone doesn't normally wash the bottom of plates / bowls, then the next time you reach for them, you have to re-do what they failed.

Please, at least rinse out the dishes before staking them to wash.


----------



## delta_9

Simply_Live said:


> It's not a joke if it's in the pet peeves thread.



True, the internet is serious business.


----------



## modern buddha

Word.


----------



## RedLeader

Kids being extremely proud/defensive of their area codes, as if it were a gang symbol.  


RL: Where are you from again?

Other Person: Represent the 453! 

RL: Could you please tell me the name of the city?

Other Person: Dude, I got 453 tattooed on my shoulder to remember where I am from.  

RL: WHAT IS THE $!$% NAME OF THE !$&$ CITY ASSOCIATED WITH THE 453 ARE CODE?


----------



## addictivepersona

When people leave less than one serving of a food item.  Though I've been told that my "one serving left" is rather generous, don't leave a 1/3rd of a cup of juice or a teaspoon of mayo!  8(


----------



## modern buddha

Your servings ARE generous.


----------



## michael

people who litter and justify it by saying they are 'creating jobs.'


----------



## animal_cookie

RedLeader said:


> Kids being extremely proud/defensive of their area codes, as if it were a gang symbol.
> 
> 
> RL: Where are you from again?
> 
> Other Person: Represent the 453!
> 
> RL: Could you please tell me the name of the city?
> 
> Other Person: Dude, I got 453 tattooed on my shoulder to remember where I am from.
> 
> RL: WHAT IS THE $!$% NAME OF THE !$&$ CITY ASSOCIATED WITH THE 453 ARE CODE?




have you seen this thread?

i've had the same phone number since college, despite living in several different parts of the country. i really don't pay attention to area codes anymore.


----------



## AmorRoark

michael said:


> people who litter and justify it by saying they are 'creating jobs.'



What morons.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Having wet hair after my morning shower and placing my sunglasses on top of my head while I go and pay for my petrol and then pulling them down over my eyes, leaving a foggy patch on the lens


----------



## stardust.hero

When my SO doesn't unlock the car before I pull the handle.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^When Busty's kids don't wait for the familiar 'click' of the car door being unlocked centrally before trying to pull the handle, and when they insist on turning the handle of our apartment gate or door when it's clearly locked I GO A LITTLE BIT CRAZY INSIDE. 8(


----------



## ebola?

RedLeader said:
			
		

> Other Person: Dude, I got 453 tattooed on my shoulder to remember where I am from.



What sort of severe cognitive deficit necessitates a tattoo of your area code to remember your point of origin? 

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

michael said:


> people who litter and justify it by saying they are 'creating jobs.'



Exactly. It's not a "job" to begin with. The government can't even keep our teachers. What makes people think they can afford to pick up the trash?


----------



## alasdairm

on the area code issue, 453 is just a shitty area code. if you have a cool area code like 415, then i get it 

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

When people turn audio down _almost_ all the way but not quite, and you can still faintly hear it.  Either turn it off properly, or turn it up to a proper volume.


----------



## modern buddha

^ It doesn't bother me any. :D


----------



## RedLeader

GNC sales associates

Are these people on commission?  Does management hold their families at gunpoint until they reach sales quotas?

I know, I know, just don't go there.  I work within walking distance of one, though, and it's often convenient for a snack when on lunch.  I could probably go a step back and prepare my lunches from food ordered from places other than GNC, but that alternate process would probably come with its own yet-undiscovered peeves.


----------



## badandwicked

Seeing people eat fruit or veg without washing it first.


----------



## alasdairm

^ this is very interesting. why does it annoy you?

alasdair


----------



## modern buddha

badandwicked said:


> Seeing people eat fruit or veg without washing it first.



I like the taste of grit and dirt in my mouth. It provides extra vitamins and minerals, too!


----------



## songbird99

When I'm laying in bed and there is a very quiet incessant sound from an animal, a car, the wind, someone snoring, talking on the phone two rooms over, etc... and it's so miniscule yet i can't stop listening to it! URGH!!

Also when my neighbour mows their lawn at 10:30 at night it can be a little bit annoying..


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Cliche's kinda piss me off, but the worst one is whenever someone starts a phrase with "methinks." It's so fucking gay I can't even see straight. If you want to win an argument against me just throw a few of those in there and I won't be able to focus on anything else. It sends me batshit.


----------



## modern buddha

^ I have no idea who thought of "methinks". Probably someone trying to sound intelligent when they don't even see the errors of such a phrase.


----------



## rangrz

People who cling to, and spread dubious and implausible ideas in the face of any logic or well reasoned evidence and findings to the contrary.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Simply_Live said:


> ^ I have no idea who thought of "methinks". Probably someone trying to sound intelligent when they don't even see the errors of such a phrase.



_The lady doth protest too much, methinks_.- Queen Gertrude from Hamlet

Shakespeare was a dumb arse from all reports though


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^Thanks for making my point. The fact that it's one of the most commonly abused Shakespeare phrases makes it even more annoying, not to mention the inherent smugness of the phrase itself.


----------



## modern buddha

Busty St Clare said:


> _The lady doth protest too much, methinks_.- Queen Gertrude from Hamlet
> 
> Shakespeare was a dumb arse from all reports though



Then his character was trying to sound intelligent when she didn't see the errors of such a phrase.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I'm be more upset with the phrase "doth"


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Yeah?


----------



## Busty St Clare

A hint of sarcasm methinks


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

well played sir.


----------



## shimazu

people who quote Shakespeare


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Okay, I don't know if these have been said before, but I'm not going to read 26 pages of pet peeves, so mine are: 

When people don't re-cap their pens when not in use. 

AND 

Being sticky. If I spill something sugary on my hand or something and cannot wash it right away, it drives me completely insane. 

Also, hyperbole.


----------



## ricardo08

When people match the colour of their shoes with their t-shirt and their hat.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Oh that's a good one (although I confess to wearing yellow shirts with my yellow sneakers).

A bigger peeve for me are white sports socks while wearing trousers or worse still work shoes.


----------



## michael

unannounced, uninvited houseguests.


----------



## modern buddha

Have I mentioned people who hang towels off the bathroom door handle? 

You have towel racks for a reason!


----------



## animal_cookie

michael said:


> unannounced, uninvited houseguests.



tell them to leave?


----------



## michael

can't be done, or i would have done it long long ago.


----------



## alasdairm

^ intriguing. care to expand?

alasdair


----------



## michael

not particularly, but these are the facts:  i am stuck in a living situation with responsibilities i do not want nor did i ask for, and moving would only make some of these things worse.


----------



## rangrz

horrible, horrible butchering of science. Example: The way hemispheric dominance of the brain is popularly taken. "Oh you write? You must only use the left hemisphere!" GAH! Facepalm.jpg Ditto with [seemingly] heritable traits- When people try to break down very abstract, complex traits as being a single gene with Mendelian inheritance patterns. Etc, Etc, Etc.


----------



## trip2themoon

ebola? said:


> use of "vs" or "vs." as an abbreviation of version.
> 
> ebola



Took me ages to work out that in thread titles on this site it mean version and not versus.


----------



## modern buddha

^ Same here.


----------



## Condumbpope

Atheists that push their shit on everyone else like the religious zealots they are.


----------



## addictivepersona

When people point to something with a writing utensil and literally make a point.  Cap the pen or switch it around in your hand.  I don't need you marking up the page thank you very much.


----------



## modern buddha

^ ... How many times does THAT happen? I've never had that happen to me.


----------



## shimazu

pens that work one minute, then go dry the next minute, then work an hour later, then die for two weeks

I usually just rage trash them


----------



## alasdairm

Simply_Live said:


> ^ ... How many times does THAT happen? I've never had that happen to me.


while i fully respect and celebrate addictivepersona's right to view that as a peet peeve, i find myself asking the same question about a lot of stuff in here. surely, in order to be a pet peeve, the peeve has to be something reasonably generic that happens often enough for it to make its way onto the peeve-radar?

i guess a pet peeve of mine is, therefore, when somebody describes a very specific, one-off annoyance as a pet peeve.



alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

Simply_Live said:


> ^ ... How many times does THAT happen? I've never had that happen to me.





alasdairm said:


> while i fully respect and celebrate addictivepersona's right to view that as a peet peeve, i find myself asking the same question about a lot of stuff in here. surely, in order to be a pet peeve, the peeve has to be something reasonably generic that happens often enough for it to make its way onto the peeve-radar?
> 
> i guess a pet peeve of mine is, therefore, when somebody describes a very specific, one-off annoyance as a pet peeve.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


I'd consider anything that happens on more than a weekly basis to be in the realm of "pet peeves".  Where I work, people quite often give me a list of things to get/scan/file.  It's quite often that I'll be nearby as they are compiling said list, and they'll mention something on that list and point to it with their pen that they just wrote out the list with, more often than not _marking _said list with a dot.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i knew when i wrote my post that yours was not the greatest example.

there used to be a frequent poster here who would get incandescent with rage at incredibly unique, once-in-a-lifetime issues and post them here as 'pet peeves'. i wonder what happened to you, fj.....?

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

Europeans who think Americans are all fat


----------



## addictivepersona

alasdairm said:


> ^ i knew when i wrote my post that yours was not the greatest example.
> 
> there used to be a frequent poster here who would get incandescent with rage at incredibly unique, once-in-a-lifetime issues and post them here as 'pet peeves'. i wonder what happened to you, fj.....?
> 
> alasdair


Now that you've mentioned his name, he'll show up.  ;)


----------



## Assphace

shimazu said:


> Europeans who think Americans are all fat



and stupid. i get it, hurr durr don't get all butthurt, but jesus christ it's fucking annoying.

also, i hate hearing soccer referred to as football, and soda as pop.


----------



## modern buddha

^ It technically IS "football". Even if you'd notice, in spanish, "soccer" is "futból". It's the United States, again, that has it backwards.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Technically it's Association Football (hence shortened to soccer), just as rugby or union is an abbreviation of Rugby Football Union (from the Rugby School where it was first played).

I would assume American Football is the correct term and people would be only confused if it was abbreviated to "American"


----------



## shimazu

its easier to just say NFL

no confusion

3 syllables


----------



## Busty St Clare

What about college football or when you play down the park with your mates?


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

shimazu said:


> its easier to just say NFL
> 
> no confusion
> 
> 3 syllables



Syllabic laziness is a pet peeve.


----------



## modern buddha

^ By all he means, it's probably best just to say "NFL" or "National Football League". Hardly worthy of being called "lazy", imo.


----------



## AmorRoark

The _majority_ of the world calls it football. Australia, South Africa, some of Canada & the US calls it soccer. That's not just the US and not really that small of a population. I find it annoying when either group complains about either group's use of their adopted word.


----------



## Busty St Clare

It is zúqiú in china


----------



## modern buddha

^ Which translate to what?




AmorRoark said:


> The _majority_ of the world calls it football. Australia, South Africa, some of Canada & the US calls it soccer. That's not just the US and not really that small of a population. I find it annoying when either group complains about either group's use of their adopted word.



Yeah, complaining about _anything_, not just about this matter, ticks people off.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Simply_Live said:


> ^ Which translate to what?P


Soccer of course


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> The _majority_ of the world calls it football. Australia, South Africa, some of Canada & the US calls it soccer. That's not just the US and not really that small of a population. I find it annoying when either group complains about either group's use of their adopted word.




You're wrong.


----------



## delta_9

This is not a pet peeve of mine, in fact it's something I do almost everyday, but I'm curious if this is pet peeve of anyone's, or maybe not a peeve but if this just especially bothers anyone.  I ask because a friend of mine recently yelled at me for doing this, and several other people I know also seem to think I shouldn't do this.  I'm talking of course about pennies!  I find them to be absolutely worthless.  Whenever I am at a store/gas station/etc and I receieve change from the cashier, I immediately sort through it and put the silver in my pocket and toss the pennies on the ground outside after I exit, or if I'm still walking around in the store, I leave the penny/pennies on a shelf somewhere.  I don't go so far as to toss them on the ground _inside_ of any store as it creates a hazard (albeit minor) and generally makes too much noise. (People turn their heads when they hear change fall lol)  Of course if the store/gas station(obviously much more common with gas stations) has one of the take a penny, leave a penny trays, I'll gladly toss them in their instead.

Only if I'm with another person do I even consider doing something else.  That something else is to offer them the pennies to be polite.  If they say no, then I toss them. (Believe it or not, I can't count the number of times I've been walking with someone and they said to me "hey man I would've taken those off your hands" or something similar.  This is why I now offer them.)

Does this bother anyone here?  If so I'm sorry, but I'm certianly not going to stop.  As I said, pennies are simply not worth carrying around in my pocket.


----------



## badandwicked

^ that's disgusting and I find bordering on obscene.

I admit I've vacuumed up the odd penny out of laziness, or not picked one up I've accidentally dropped but very rarely.

You should go and spend some time with people who have nothing and learn the value of money.

What do you think money consists of, if not lots of pennies?

Take your pennies home, save them in a jar, cash them in and give them to a charity.

edit - but does suggest maybe the time has come where pennies are obsolete and should be phased out. We used to have a tiny half penny in the UK till 1984.


----------



## delta_9

Wow I definitely wasn't expecting that kind of response.  While you're certainly entitled to your opinion I feel you're being a bit harsh.  Obscene?  Come now 



> give them to a charity


Am I not doing some small form of this?  Sure, I don't donate them to an actual "charity" per se, but as I said if I have the opportunity I will gladly put them in the take a penny tray, or give them to a friend.  And certainly the ones I throw on the ground are eventually picked up by someone, no?
I am _not_ equating this with donating to an actual legitimate charity however, I'm just saying.  Am I grasping at a bit of a straw here?  Perhaps, but surely some of those pennies go to good use?

Also, regading the other part of your post.  While I've never been poor, I've also never had it made, and definitely have to work for the money I earn.  I do realize how my post comes off though, so I am not upset or anything.  But I wanted to be as straight forward as possible and not sugar coat it.  I really don't think pennies are worth shit.  Sorry but that's how I feel.


----------



## modern buddha

^ The difference between giving them to a charity and throwing them on the ground is you're forcing people to make a decision that they need those pennies off the ground. In a way, you are subjecting them to stoop down to ground level to pick up a few pennies. 

Moreover, I think it's similar to throwing trash on the ground. What a waste if no one picks them up! And, like trash, not many people WILL pick up pennies anymore. So you're throwing them on the ground and it's making our earth more dirty and cluttered.


----------



## shimazu

LOL I throw my pennies out as well

they need to stop making them


----------



## badandwicked

delta_9 said:


> Wow I definitely wasn't expecting that kind of response.  While you're certainly entitled to your opinion I feel you're being a bit harsh.  Obscene?  Come now



when you consider what some people have to do to earn the same amount of money that you throw on the floor like it was trash each month/year yes, I do find it obscene 

ob·scene/əbˈsēn/
Adjective:	
Offensive to moral principles; repugnant.




delta_9 said:


> Also, regading the other part of your post.  While I've never been poor, I've also never had it made, and definitely have to work for the money I earn.



I respect your work ethic but it's not the same as spending time with people who have literally nothing. Yes you know the value of your money to you, but not in the bigger picture. It's like if you spend time somewhere where water is not freely available, you soon learn to stop leaving the water running while you brush your teeth.


----------



## spork

When I'm reading a book and people assume I'm doing nothing and they try to have a conversation with me. Makes me want to scream.


----------



## shimazu

badandwicked said:


> when you consider what some people have to do to earn the same amount of money that you throw on the floor like it was trash each month/year yes, I do find it obscene
> 
> ob·scene/əbˈsēn/
> Adjective:
> Offensive to moral principles; repugnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your work ethic but it's not the same as spending time with people who have literally nothing. Yes you know the value of your money to you, but not in the bigger picture. It's like if you spend time somewhere where water is not freely available, you soon learn to stop leaving the water running while you brush your teeth.



oh get off your high horse dude. The world governments waste more pennies in a second than we could in a lifetime.

and its not like I was going to donate them to charity anyway. Unless you consider my cup holder a charity.

and Africa has resources, theyre just too busy killing each other to realize if they formed a Union they could actually become players in the global economy.


----------



## badandwicked

shimazu said:


> oh get off your high horse dude.



No I won't, not on this subject.

Congratulations on your wasteful arrogant obnoxious attitude. Luckily I know better than to think all Americans are like you.


----------



## shimazu

ok so lets say I dont throw them out. They would just sit in my cup holder until I moved them to my coin jar until I cashed the coin jar.

How does that change anything?


----------



## Max Power

shimazu said:


> How does that_ change_ anything?



no pun intended.


----------



## shimazu

^

I wonder who coined that phrase


----------



## Busty St Clare

Around here they got rid of the 1 and 2 cents when it cost more to produce them than what they were actually worth. Now the lowest denomination is the 5c and even those piss me off. I am just not a fan of coins. The $1 and $2 just take up space in my pocket and I tend to have a large "blow jar"* or my car ashtray to store them in.

I refuse to get a coin purse.

* It is a large glass spaghetti jar that when full pays for more than a few grams of charlie


----------



## Samadhi

pet peeve - people who go to work when they're sick, spreading their disease to all and sunder. Note to arseholes - you're not that fucking important and the sky won't fall if you're not there.


----------



## Miss_vanilla

I have a piggy bank (a green ceramic pig, it's very cute) I put all our spare change in.  Every 4-5 months we take it to a bank which has one of those machines which counts coins and get $300 or so bucks out of it.  It's actually a great way to save a bit of money.

I always leave change in our car but have had it stolen before so leave it to a minimum.


----------



## Samadhi

We too have a change container - it's a Chupa Chups paint tin . We generally keep it for holidays and forms part of our spending money.  My husband also collects special $1, $2 and 50c pieces for his dad who then pays him for them.


----------



## animal_cookie

spork said:


> When I'm reading a book and people assume I'm doing nothing and they try to have a conversation with me. Makes me want to scream.



that drives me crazy. people do that to me all the time when i am reading at the beach.

my pet peeve is fireworks. i don't mind actual firework displays. or even individuals lighting fireworks off on the fourth AT NIGHT. by why in the world do you need to start lighting fireworks at 7am??

a similar annoyance is my neighbor's desire to display his massive fucking flag on the roof. he has been climbing around making a racket for the last hour.

i really don't like independence day.


----------



## MissNervosa

When people (mainly guys) walking along the sidewalk turn their heads and spit or "hock up a loogie" (a term that I hate).What the fuck is wrong with these people? I've been literally 2 steps behind these types on a crowded sidewalk and have almost been hit.Seriously disgusting.

Oh and randoms on facebook going through and "liking" practically every photo I have,resulting in 50 or more notifications when I next log in.


----------



## China Rider

some of these people are friends of mine

but i really hate being around anyone who loses control over their emotions

specially over, from my point of view, pretty minor shit


----------



## bagochina

> In a way, you are subjecting them to stoop down to ground level to pick up a few pennies



Someone has to throw them out.
Find a penny, pick it up. All day long, you'll have good luck


----------



## Asclepius

MissNervosa said:


> I've been literally 2 steps behind these types on a crowded sidewalk and have almost been hit.



That's a pity.




China Rider said:


> some of these people are friends of mine
> 
> but i really hate being around anyone who loses control over their emotions
> 
> specially over, from my point of view, pretty minor shit




I also hate when people express their feelings, especially in ways I don't approve of.




*Idiots*-in that general, subjective way.


----------



## ebola?

This one's clearly irrational: I don't like it when people call sandwiches "sammiches".

ebola


----------



## ugly

Littering.

Save your trash in the car. 

Throw is away when you get home or go to a gas station.

Don't throw trash in the street.

That's rude.


----------



## Jean-Paul

being told to smile. i'm not a fucking barbie, here to look pleasing for you. you don't know me. fuck off.


----------



## modern buddha

And smiling for long periods of time hurts!


----------



## ugly

Yea Jean-Paul!

I'm going to remember that.

"You don't know me. Fuck off."

That is like the perfect answer for almost everything. I can't wait to wake up tomorrow and say that to the first family member that talks to me.

I'll be headlocked and noogied, but it will be worth it!


----------



## MissNervosa

People writing "loose" when they mean "lose".As in, "I really need to loose some weight". This is an epidemic on the interwebs and it makes me crazy. Seriously,are people fucking retarded?!


----------



## ugly

MissN... that bothers me too.

And even though I taught English for years, I still get those confused. Loose, Lose, Chose, and Choose are four words that resist every memory trick I have tried.

I'm embarrassed about it. I'm still trying to get it right. Any suggestions?


----------



## MissNervosa

Hmm...how about the difference between the two words is to think that "lose has lost an 'o'" ?


----------



## ebola?

> Chose, and Choose



I dunno.  This pair is roughly standardly phonetic.

ebola


----------



## RedLeader

I don't like a lot of the nicknames for the television remote.  

"Where is the clicker?"

"I can't find the TV thing."


----------



## MissNervosa

Oh I hate "the clicker" too!


----------



## addictivepersona

RedLeader said:


> I don't like a lot of the nicknames for the television remote.
> 
> "Where is the clicker?"
> 
> "I can't find the TV thing."



Grew up hearing/using "flipper."  Though this also was the household that called the garbage dumpster "the hopper."  Both names make me laugh, though I still use the latter.  For years it confused the hell out of me, until I learned what a hopper also was in addition to a person jumping.


----------



## modern buddha

^ It's a cage used to collect tennis balls by just banging the cage over the ball. 






Easy pick up, if you ask me! 

We use "controller" or just use a basic body motion that represents someone clicking a remote. Someone's bound to start looking for it if you do that motion long enough!


----------



## footscrazy

MissNervosa said:


> People writing "loose" when they mean "lose".As in, "I really need to loose some weight". This is an epidemic on the interwebs and it makes me crazy. Seriously,are people fucking retarded?!



I absolutely hate this as well. It really takes willpower for me to not correct people every time I see someone write 'loose' in the wrong context on the internet. 

I also hate it when people say 'wreckless' instead of 'reckless'.

ALSO - when people say should OF instead of should've.


----------



## MissNervosa

Oh me too footscrazy! And misusing their,there and they're makes me crazy!!


----------



## modern buddha

footscrazy said:


> I absolutely hate this as well. It really takes willpower for me to not correct people every time I see someone write 'loose' in the wrong context on the internet.
> 
> I also hate it when people say 'wreckless' instead of 'reckless'.
> 
> ALSO - when people say should OF instead of should've.



Here, here. I should OF corrected them! :D


----------



## iheartthisthread

when people say atm machine.


----------



## alasdairm

^ as opposed to just "_atm_" or something else?





RedLeader said:


> I don't like a lot of the nicknames for the television remote.
> 
> "Where is the clicker?"
> 
> "I can't find the TV thing."


i refer to remotes as "_the buttons_". on a scale of 1 to 10, how annoying is that?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

MissNervosa said:


> People writing "loose" when they mean "lose".As in, "I really need to loose some weight". This is an epidemic on the interwebs and it makes me crazy. Seriously,are people fucking retarded?!


welcome to bluelight.

alasdair


----------



## modern buddha

^ Welcome to "real life", imo. Haha.


----------



## MikeOekiM

I absolutely hate fucking morans!


----------



## MissNervosa

Simply_Live said:


> ^ Welcome to "real life", imo. Haha.



Yup its an epidemic on facebook too.I can't the number of times I've resisted the urge to correct spelling or proper use of a word on facebook.On the occasional time I have,I'm usually told to fuck off....you can't fix stupid it appears....

Oh and people who update their facebook status with "eating dinner" or "just had a nice shower" or "going to bed' or a picture of their dinner (unless it something extraordinary).We just don't care!!


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Wow, there's a lot of people who just like to nag about trivial spellings of things. That's annoying to me, but it would make sense that they congregate in a pet peeves thread. Grammar and syntax correction, in lieu of having a good point, is quite annoying.


----------



## modern buddha

^ I tried to find an error, but failed. shitfuck


----------



## iheartthisthread

alasdairm said:


> ^ as opposed to just "_atm_" or something else?


automatic / automated teller machine machine. I don`t know why, it just bugs me.


----------



## shimazu

I like how people still call them Mac Machines


----------



## Max Power

footscrazy said:


> I absolutely hate this as well. It really takes willpower for me to not correct people every time I see someone write 'loose' in the wrong context on the internet.
> 
> I also hate it when people say 'wreckless' instead of 'reckless'.
> 
> ALSO - when people say should OF instead of should've.



    I am sorry to be the baron of bad news, but you seem buttered, so allow me to play doubles advocate here for a moment. For all intensive purposes I think you are wrong. In an age where false morals are a diamond dozen, true virtues are a blessing in the skies, and are more than just ice king on the cake. We often put our false morality on a petal stool like a bunch of pre-Madonnas, but you all seem to be taking something very valuable for granite.

    So I ask of you to mustard up all the strength you can because it is a doggy dog world out there. Although there is some merit to what you are saying it seems like you have a huge ship on your shoulder. In your argument you seem to throw everything in but the kids Nsync, and even though you are having a feel day with this I am here to bring you back into reality.

    I have a sick sense when it comes to these types of things. It is almost spooky, because I cannot turn a blonde eye to these glaring flaws in your rhetoric. I have zero taller ants when it comes to people spouting out hate in the name of moral righteousness. You just need to remember what comes around is all around, and when supply and command fails you will be the first to go.

    Make my words, when you get down to brass stacks it doesn't take rocket appliances to get two birds stoned at once. It's clear who makes the pants in this relationship, and sometimes you just have to swallow your prize and accept the fax, instead of making a half-harded effort. You might have to come to this conclusion through denial and error but I swear on my mother's mating name that when you put the petal to the medal you will pass with flying carpets like it's a peach of cake.


----------



## modern buddha

I correct the "loose / lose" thing for people by blatantly commenting "vaginas are LOOSE and you LOSE the game."


----------



## *samsonite*

When mods go on an ego trip and delete legit and appropriate posts just bc it made them look bad


----------



## RedLeader

alasdairm said:


> ^ as opposed to just "_atm_" or something else?i refer to remotes as "_the buttons_". on a scale of 1 to 10, how annoying is that?
> 
> alasdair



5. 

If you asked me to pass you the buttons, I'd probably physically remove all of the buttons from the television remote and hand them to you.


----------



## Samadhi

iheartthisthread said:


> when people say atm machine.



Oh god this grinds my gears too. They're effectively saying Automatic Teller Machine Machine.  I actually read this in a book and couldn't believe that an editor didn't pick it up.


----------



## Samadhi

Max Power said:


> I am sorry to be the baron of bad news, but you seem buttered, so allow me to play doubles advocate here for a moment. For all intensive purposes I think you are wrong. In an age where false morals are a diamond dozen, true virtues are a blessing in the skies, and are more than just ice king on the cake. We often put our false morality on a petal stool like a bunch of pre-Madonnas, but you all seem to be taking something very valuable for granite.
> 
> So I ask of you to mustard up all the strength you can because it is a doggy dog world out there. Although there is some merit to what you are saying it seems like you have a huge ship on your shoulder. In your argument you seem to throw everything in but the kids Nsync, and even though you are having a feel day with this I am here to bring you back into reality.
> 
> I have a sick sense when it comes to these types of things. It is almost spooky, because I cannot turn a blonde eye to these glaring flaws in your rhetoric. I have zero taller ants when it comes to people spouting out hate in the name of moral righteousness. You just need to remember what comes around is all around, and when supply and command fails you will be the first to go.
> 
> Make my words, when you get down to brass stacks it doesn't take rocket appliances to get two birds stoned at once. It's clear who makes the pants in this relationship, and sometimes you just have to swallow your prize and accept the fax, instead of making a half-harded effort. You might have to come to this conclusion through denial and error but I swear on my mother's mating name that when you put the petal to the medal you will pass with flying carpets like it's a peach of cake.



You, good sir, have won the internet; pacifically Bluelight.


----------



## modern buddha

Max Power said:


> I am sorry to be the baron of bad news, but you seem buttered, so allow me to play doubles advocate here for a moment. For all intensive purposes I think you are wrong. In an age where false morals are a diamond dozen, true virtues are a blessing in the skies, and are more than just ice king on the cake. We often put our false morality on a petal stool like a bunch of pre-Madonnas, but you all seem to be taking something very valuable for granite.
> 
> So I ask of you to mustard up all the strength you can because it is a doggy dog world out there. Although there is some merit to what you are saying it seems like you have a huge ship on your shoulder. In your argument you seem to throw everything in but the kids Nsync, and even though you are having a feel day with this I am here to bring you back into reality.
> 
> I have a sick sense when it comes to these types of things. It is almost spooky, because I cannot turn a blonde eye to these glaring flaws in your rhetoric. I have zero taller ants when it comes to people spouting out hate in the name of moral righteousness. You just need to remember what comes around is all around, and when supply and command fails you will be the first to go.
> 
> Make my words, when you get down to brass stacks it doesn't take rocket appliances to get two birds stoned at once. It's clear who makes the pants in this relationship, and sometimes you just have to swallow your prize and accept the fax, instead of making a half-harded effort. You might have to come to this conclusion through denial and error but I swear on my mother's mating name that when you put the petal to the medal you will pass with flying carpets like it's a peach of cake.



LOL. I had to double take on this.


----------



## Regretimine

*Useless Government*

*Fuck the government and its usless incompitant employees*! I wish there was some way of putting you through the shit we have to go through just to do wot you tell us too! after having to take a day of work to come in for a meeting, spending 2 hours on fucking hold (and paying for the call because of corse, 0800 aint free on mobiles), being shouted at by a very shitty irish lady, which i recorded, a very nice woman has sorted it all out after being told by everyone else it cant be done. It took 15 minutes! i rekon everyone else just COULDN'T be fucking askd.
SO FUCK YOU VERY MUCH government and thankyou to those few employees who give a shit! You keep this country running!!!!

Im sorry for the launguage fellow BL's but the english government and its schemes aimed at helping people really are crap! No wonder people break the law!

Time to chill the fuck out! wheres the tramadol!8(


----------



## Mel22

You think that's bad? Try dealing with university admin staff


----------



## modern buddha

Regretimine said:


> *Fuck the government and its usless incompitant employees*! I wish there was some way of putting you through the shit we have to go through just to do wot you tell us too! after having to take a day of work to come in for a meeting, spending 2 hours on fucking hold (and paying for the call because of corse, 0800 aint free on mobiles), being shouted at by a very shitty irish lady, which i recorded, a very nice woman has sorted it all out after being told by everyone else it cant be done. It took 15 minutes! i rekon everyone else just COULDN'T be fucking askd.
> SO FUCK YOU VERY MUCH government and thankyou to those few employees who give a shit! You keep this country running!!!!
> 
> Im sorry for the launguage fellow BL's but the english government and its schemes aimed at helping people really are crap! No wonder people break the law!
> 
> Time to chill the fuck out! wheres the tramadol!8(



I can tell you some other ways to be incompetent. I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## AmorRoark

I know a lot of you use it but reading "d'aww" bugs the shit out of me... not sure why.


----------



## alasdairm

Regretimine said:


> usless incompitant


lol.

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

Drinking on the seam of a paper/cardboard cup.  It never fails that that is where the worker puts the lid opening on the rare occasion I buy coffee outside the house, and it never fails that that is how I pick up the paper/cardboard cup I re-use at home for brushing my teeth.  8)


----------



## It's a Good Day

Slow drivers, fast drivers
And my brother
Lol


----------



## Busty St Clare

I'm not a tea snob, I just like my tea. My pet peeve are are tea pots with a short spout that when filled too far, make it impossible to pour a cuppa without spilling my brew all over the table. Function over form, the spout needs to be long and curvy.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i agree.

my life is littered with teapot, kettles and jugs that must never have been tested by simply pouring liquid from them before being put into mass production...

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

"expresso".
...


			
				busty said:
			
		

> cuppa



Okay...I have no idea why I hate this expression (along with Joe and Java)...does anyone have hypotheses?

ebola


----------



## AmorRoark

'Cuppa' grates on me as well. No clue why.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Because you are coffee slaves no doubt


----------



## Max Power

Oh, I have one. When people leave out the last word in a sentence, e.g. "simple as" or "end of". I always ask "end of what?" and I get a strange look as they tell me 'story' even though I already knew. I just wanted them to finish the fucking sentence.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

My mom was dating this guy for a while who would constantly misuse words.  Like, he'd be talking, and to try to sound smart, he'd use big or rarer words.  Except like 90% of the time, the word would be completely wrong for the context, or not even have the meaning he thought.  Bugged the shit out of me, because English and Grammar and Linguistics are like, my forte, my passion.  Except what got to me even more, I think, Is that whenever I tried to explain to him how he misused the word, he'd come up with all kinds of excuses and explanations and "Well actually boy this word can be used how I see fit due to its gerund properties" or some other completely ignorant nonsense like that.  I just gave up, because I couldn't handle all the bastardization..


Shit, and this one! 
So if you live in America, you know about the DMV.  Department of Motor Vehicles man.
Told my ass I needed two letters to prove my address after the new law.  Kay, damn, whatever though.  Go pick up another letter at the post and mail it to myself, because all my bills are paperless, and who still sends letters?  
Anyway, wait a few days to get the letter, a few more because the DMV is only open Monday through Thursday, then realize I have day shifts all week.  So there goes another week..
So finally I get to the DMV again. "I've got both my letters this time!"  
Except now bitch is like, "I'm sorry, the date on the first letter is too old. We can't accept that as proof of address."
What the fuck??  So I point to the first teller and explain how she told me I had to come back, and everything I've said here basically, and she's just like, "There's nothing I can do."
All the while, I can't cash TWO checks and end up late on my phone which cost me even more money.  Because I need my ID to cash my checks.  And I can't get my fucking ID because of these fucking DMV whores.
So I walk out.  Then realize I left my other papers with the clerk.
Turns out the dumb bitch just left them on the counter, and in the five minutes I was gone, somebody had stolen my social securty card.  My other papers were fine, but the SS card was missing, and even after speaking to who was supposedly in charge, they refused to admit any responsibility or do anything to help.

So I call social securty offices.  Know what they told me?  
"Better buy a credit monitering service."

So now, not only was the whole incident with the DMV just utter bullshit, but my credit is now in peril and it's solely my responsibility to pay like thirty dollars a month for credit monitering, just to make sure some asshole doesn't steal my identity.

So I agree with one of the prior posters when they say, "Fuck government employees!"


----------



## alasdairm

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> ...because English and Grammar and Linguistics are *like*, my forte..., my passion.


you're shitting me right?

this has got to be a joke. the word 'like' appears, like, in your post, like, seven times and is used correctly, like, once. for somebody who is passionate about grammar, you could do to brush up a little yourself...

oh, on topic. pet peeve: _like_

alasdair


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

So you've got a problem with my voice, not my grammar.  We're on a forum, I'm not writing an essay.


----------



## addictivepersona

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> My mom was dating this guy for a while who would constantly misuse words.  Like, he'd be talking, and to try to sound smart, he'd use big or rarer words.  Except like 90% of the time, the word would be completely wrong for the context, or not even have the meaning he thought.  Bugged the shit out of me, because English and Grammar and Linguistics are like, my forte, my passion.  Except what got to me even more, I think, Is that whenever I tried to explain to him how he misused the word, he'd come up with all kinds of excuses and explanations and "Well actually boy this word can be used how I see fit due to its gerund properties" or some other completely ignorant nonsense like that.  I just gave up, because I couldn't handle all the bastardization..
> 
> 
> Shit, and this one!
> So if you live in America, you know about the DMV.  Department of Motor Vehicles man.
> Told my ass I needed two letters to prove my address after the new law.  Kay, damn, whatever though.  Go pick up another letter at the post and mail it to myself, because *all my bills are paperless, and who still sends letters?*
> Anyway, wait a few days to get the letter, a few more because the DMV is only open Monday through Thursday, then realize I have day shifts all week.  So there goes another week..
> So finally I get to the DMV again. "I've got both my letters this time!"
> Except now bitch is like, "I'm sorry, the date on the first letter is too old. We can't accept that as proof of address."
> What the fuck??  So I point to the first teller and explain how she told me I had to come back, and everything I've said here basically, and she's just like, "There's nothing I can do."
> All the while, I can't *cash TWO checks* and end up late on my phone which cost me even more money.  *Because I need my ID to cash my checks*.  And I can't get my fucking ID because of these fucking DMV whores.
> So I walk out.  Then realize I left my other papers with the clerk.
> Turns out the dumb bitch just left them on the counter, and in the five minutes I was gone, somebody had stolen my social securty card.  My other papers were fine, but the SS card was missing, and even after speaking to who was supposedly in charge, they refused to admit any responsibility or do anything to help.
> 
> So I call social securty offices.  Know what they told me?
> "Better buy a credit monitering service."
> 
> So now, not only was the whole incident with the DMV just utter bullshit, but my credit is now in peril and it's solely my responsibility to pay like thirty dollars a month for credit monitering, just to make sure some asshole doesn't steal my identity.
> 
> So I agree with one of the prior posters when they say, "Fuck government employees!"



Who still cashes paychecks?  I've had direct deposit since 2004.  ;)


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

Good luck when the banks die!! ;b  Lololol.


----------



## alasdairm

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> So you've got a problem with my voice, not my grammar.  We're on a forum, I'm not writing an essay.


no, i have a problem with your grammar (and your spelling for that matter). i just didn't want to point out all the examples in your post in case it made me look like a dick. 

alasdair


----------



## bronson

I often fear I make constant typos on the internet, and no one ever points them out to me.

The not making me aware of it part, being the pet peeve.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

The only spelling errors I can spot are with the word monitor, my bad for not proofreading my smartphone.  And I still don't see anything grammatically incorrect. I mean, if you're referring to my commas around the word like, then that is an issue with voice. They're breaks in the flow, not grammatical misplacements. 

Whatevs though. It is a pet peeves thread I suppose. 

Another of mine is nitpicking.
And definitely not being informed when I make a mistake.
It baffles me how people get angry when corrected.. Like, I'd rather be told and be able to not make the same mistake again than not be told and make a fool of myself in another situation.


----------



## addictivepersona

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> The only spelling errors I can spot are with the word monitor, *my bad* for not proofreading my smartphone.  And I still don't see anything grammatically incorrect. I mean, if you're referring to my commas around the word like, then that is an issue with voice. They're breaks in the flow, not grammatical misplacements.
> 
> Whatevs though. It is a pet peeves thread I suppose.
> 
> Another of mine is nitpicking.
> And definitely not being informed when I make a mistake.
> It baffles me how people get angry when corrected.. Like, I'd rather be told and be able to not make the same mistake again than not be told and make a fool of myself in another situation.


"My bad" bothers me like "cuppa" up there bothers sum of ewe peoples.  ;)


----------



## AmorRoark

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> Good luck when the banks die!! ;b  Lololol.



So the bills are paperless but you still don't believe in banks? This does not compute.


----------



## alasdairm

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> The only spelling errors I can spot are with the word monitor, my bad for not proofreading my smartphone.


Kay
securty

you might think it's nitpicking but when you post on the internet, bragging about how great you are at English, grammar and linguistics (note case) but your post suggests quite the opposite, you're going to get a little heat.

"_Told my ass I needed two letters to prove my address after the new law. Kay, damn, whatever though_" ain't Shakespeare. just saying.

alasdair


----------



## michael

!!4iV4HF9R34g said:


> Good luck when the banks die!! ;b  Lololol.



when the banks die, you might find yourself having trouble cashing a paper check.



i recently got my driver's license and when i went to take the permit test i discovered that my state issued ID was not considered a valid form of ID for this purpose...despite the fact that it's issued by the same DMV.


----------



## !!4iV4HF9R34g

Lol, the banks dying was just jokes.. I'm actually just really lazy and haven't set up a bank account lol.  Except, paperless bills are just emails sent to me, which I then go in and pay. Soo.. Yeah.

But like I said alasdairm, that's still my voice. Who the hell writes like Shakespeare?  Have you read anything written in the last decade dude??
You really are just nitpicking, because my comment about my writing had LITERALLY no bearing on the actual content of the post. 
Moreover, there is still nothing wrong with it! You might only deem classical prose as the only well written word, but I wholeheartedly disagree, and find it not necessarily inaccessible, but at least boring and dry as hell.
Not to mention that you're basing your critique of my writing on a single post. Great sampling man, I'm sure you'd make an excellent scientist lol.

Honestly, I'm getting tired of this back and forth anyway. My English professors disagree with you, so do I, and you're just somebody random on the web who has some bone to pick, for reasons unknown to me.  
Frankly, I sorta think you just troll these forums. I've never seen you post a response to anyone that wasn't antagonizing or berating.

In summation, blah blah blah I'm a professional writer lolol jk except not, suck it. Lol. :b


----------



## modern buddha

ebola? said:


> "expresso".
> ...
> 
> 
> Okay...I have no idea why I hate this expression (along with Joe and Java)...does anyone have hypotheses?
> 
> ebola





AmorRoark said:


> 'Cuppa' grates on me as well. No clue why.



Because it's similar to "coulda", "shoulda" and "woulda". It should be "cup of", just as it should be "should have", "could have" and "would have".


----------



## Lucky#Infinity

Weird maybe, but I really dislike being tapped. Not like, "oh hey, _tap-tap_, notice me talking to you!" More like, "we're talking, you're definitely engaging me in conversation, annnnd I'm just gonna go ahead and reach over and tap you to emphasize shit."
I'm sorry, that's why we have so many words and options for intonation.


----------



## shygirlluv

When people open a cabinet door (whether it be kitchen, bathroom, pantry door , closet door,.... WHATEVER.......) and LEAVE IT OPEN!!! I CAN'T STAND THAT!!! It drives me insanely crazy, why are people so damn lazy that they can't shut the cabinet door or drawer when they are done?


----------



## michael

see, i hate when people close bathroom doors if there's no one in there.


----------



## addictivepersona

shygirlluv said:


> When people open a cabinet door (whether it be kitchen, bathroom, pantry door , closet door,.... WHATEVER.......) and LEAVE IT OPEN!!! I CAN'T STAND THAT!!! It drives me insanely crazy, why are people so damn lazy that they can't shut the cabinet door or drawer when they are done?


I'm right there with ya in reference to the cupboards and closets but not the entry doors.  It drives me so stupidly crazy that there are some cupboards in this house that just _won't_ close all the way.  8(


----------



## shygirlluv

Grammer is another one of my pet peeves, I CAN'T stand it when people txt "da" why can't you just say "The," or lyf why can't you spell life? Or "Alright," why does it have to be "Aight," its sooooo annoying.....


----------



## Max Power

shygirlluv said:


> *Grammer* [sic] is another one of my pet peeves, I CAN'T stand it when people txt "da" why can't you just say "The," or lyf why can't you spell life? Or "Alright," why does it have to be "Aight," its sooooo annoying.....



Yes, that totally has to do with grammar.


----------



## michael

shygirlluv said:


> why does it have to be "Aight," its sooooo annoying.....



especially because everyone knows it's spelled 'aiight'.


----------



## RedLeader

All of the small-talk made about how holiday merchandise "seems to be coming out earlier each year." 

RL:  I saw a Christmas tree at the mall today.
Person: Wow, you know it seems like they put that stuff out earlier and earlier each year.

RL: I am going to buy some Valentine's Day cards today.
Person: They are already out?  I swear it's earlier than ever before.   

RL:  I think that the liquor aisle is just past the Christmas display. 
Person:  It's not even October yet.  They should stop putting it out earlier each year. 

I could say that people start complaining about holiday merchandise earlier and earlier each year, but that would just be silly now wouldn't it...


----------



## alasdairm

shygirlluv said:


> Grammer is another one of my pet peeves, I CAN'T stand it when people txt "da" why can't you just say "The," or lyf why can't you spell life? Or "Alright," why does it have to be "Aight," its sooooo annoying.....


i see what you've done here. very funny.

alasdair


----------



## Mysterie

lately ive been trying to avoid reading youtube comments

but i find myself scrolling down subconsciously and boy is 4/10ths of the world fuckin retards


----------



## michael

i drive a car with a manual transmission and i find that many people stop way too close to the rear of my car at red lights, because i'm in the USA where every dipshit drives an automatic anymore.

i am pretty damn good at not rolling back at all but jeez, gimme a break anyway.


----------



## Mysterie

yeh the rule is to be able to see the tyres of the car in front

even my parents who are safety conscious want to try and get within an inch of the next car, i guess its just a weird habit


----------



## shimazu

most people cant tell whether a car is auto or manual as they pull up behind it


----------



## bronson

When people creep too close to me at a red light, I usually just keep my foot on the break, but shift into reverse.  More often than not they back the fuck up when they see the reverse lights come on.


----------



## michael

shimazu said:


> most people cant tell whether a car is auto or manual as they pull up behind it



i don't expect them to be able to tell. i expect them to be more than 6 inches from my bumper when stopped for a red light.


----------



## alasdairm

michael said:


> i drive a car with a manual transmission and i find that many people stop way too close to the rear of my car at red lights, because i'm in the USA where every dipshit drives an automatic anymore.
> 
> i am pretty damn good at not rolling back at all but jeez, gimme a break anyway.


if you are (one is) starting on an incline and you roll back you're not in control of your car. if you can't start on an incline without rolling back, you should not be driving.

i agree that the person behind you should leave a safe distance, not least because if somebody shunts them, they won't necessarily shunt you...

alasdair


----------



## modern buddha

Michael, try dealing with that shit in a fully-loaded semi truck on an incline. If you're rolling back, you have very bad clutch control.


----------



## Jabberwocky

people who routinely refer to "the powers that be", "THEY", "mainstream media", etc w/o any coherent elaboration.


----------



## ebola?

"smh" as an internet acronym, written in lower case.  sounds like "ssssmmmuuuhhuuuhhh" as I hear it in my head.

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

I dislike the term "it's in my blood", usually used as reasoning for doing something just because someone else in their family does it, even though it may not be suited for them.

Example: I just came back from my first phase of training to be a truck driver. I'm rooming with this girl who has explained the fact that she's taken the CDL test five times now and can't pass. I asked her what got her interested in trucking. Apparently, her dad and sister are truck drivers. She tells me it's "in her blood". What the fuck does that even mean, anyway? If you've taken the test five times and can't pass, it's obviously not "in your blood".


----------



## Howzat?

My pet peeve is the opening credits of Dexter. It starts with a montage of early morning activities, breakfast, flossing, shaving before he finally pulls on his shirt and strolls out the door with that smug serial killer smirk on his face. Except he has a 3 day growth of stubble on his face! Now I can suspend a lot of disbelief regarding a lot of convenient plot holes in this series, but I get so angry I want to shake the tv set when I have to ignore the fact I just watched him shave his face less than 30 seconds ago!


----------



## Roger&Me

Stoner anti-intellectualism pisses me off every time. One of the reasons why I think the cannabis discussion forum contains the dregs of our gene pool; it sucks because I like discussing cannabis and I like some of the posters there, but I just can't take the bullshit... it just makes me ragefase like a mofo and I have to leave.


----------



## shimazu

dude you know a frisbee is a brilliant idea for car ride roll jobs if I can pass on one thing to bluelight stoners, buy a frisbee. Not only is it useful, but to get the smell out you just throw it around for a bit. 

My pet peeve is people who yell into their cell phones thinking they have to talk really loud or the person on the other end wont hear them.


----------



## AmorRoark

ebola? said:


> "smh" as an internet acronym, written in lower case.  sounds like "ssssmmmuuuhhuuuhhh" as I hear it in my head.
> 
> ebola



I hate it too and I hear it in my head as well but I hear it as

"essss-emmmm-hhhaaaa"


----------



## bothrops

Actors trying to pull off accents and failing. That's enough to ruin a movie, especially if they're trying to sound like they're from the southern states in the US but can't pull it off. Also americans trying to do british accents sound like a parody, like that Nip\Tuck wife who plays british in Event Horizon -just die allready you're totally killing the mood


----------



## Pagey

Howzat? said:


> My pet peeve is the opening credits of Dexter. It starts with a montage of early morning activities, breakfast, flossing, shaving before he finally pulls on his shirt and strolls out the door with that smug serial killer smirk on his face. Except he has a 3 day growth of stubble on his face! Now I can suspend a lot of disbelief regarding a lot of convenient plot holes in this series, but I get so angry I want to shake the tv set when I have to ignore the fact I just watched him shave his face less than 30 seconds ago!



Hahaha.

People who feel the need to say something like 'I'm so high' when they've taken something. No one gives a fuck, get over yourselves.


----------



## tackyspiral

my hair does not look as good and i smell chlorine seeping from my pores because of the extra chlorine levels in the tap water grrrrrr! luckily i dont need to put up with it for too much longer because according to the sign above the mailboxes levels will return to normal on nov seventh...


----------



## michael

i am tired of people with expensive cars who seem to feel like paying a lot for their car entitles them to the right of way, and that you are an asshole for assuming otherwise.

IOW i am not going to let you out of that driveway when i am traveling at 35mph.


----------



## pofacedhoe

michael said:


> i am tired of people with expensive cars who seem to feel like paying a lot for their car entitles them to the right of way, and that you are an asshole for assuming otherwise.
> 
> IOW i am not going to let you out of that driveway when i am traveling at 35mph.



road rage rears its ugly head. but i agree although i find it is worse in areas where mums who dont work and have rich husbands drive expensive 4x4's. they think they own every road.
people who suck your dick with their teeth.

the disconnection of internet gay sites combined with the difficulty in meeting gay men outside the club scene. not easy if you base your social circles on people you like as opposed to pure sexual orientation...


----------



## tackyspiral

shitty dubstep and electronic music... i really like some of this genre but some if it is so goddamn irritating as is that horrible new taylor swift song about how she is never ever ever getting back together with whoever... and kangnam its like a creepy asian guy attempting to be a black rapper set to electronic music what is the world coming to?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pet peeve: how goddamn catchy ^that taylor swift song is.  I wish the brain wouldn't put shit like that, or commercial-jingles, on repeat all day 
/accucheck nanoooooo, you're the one i choose!
//assholes


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I think the last half dozen or so posters need a refresher course on the differences between a _peeve_ and an _annoyance_.  :)

I am not qualified to give it--I need the same damn course.  ;)


----------



## michael

pet peeve:  excessive pedantry


----------



## tackyspiral

addictivepersona said:


> ^ I think the last half dozen or so posters need a refresher course on the differences between a _peeve_ and an _annoyance_.  :)
> 
> I am not qualified to give it--I need the same damn course.  ;)



addictive do you think we need to start a thread about stuff that is currently annoying us then? i mean a pet peeve by definition is irritating and something that is annoying is also by definition irritating soooo it may be a lil repetitve?


----------



## addictivepersona

^ No, that's what TL is for--To gripe about your day.  ;)

Geez, wish I hadn't said anything.  Feel free to carry on as though I hadn't.  8)


----------



## tackyspiral

^ sorry if it came out bitchy just trying to put it in perspective


----------



## addictivepersona

Nah, no worries on coming off as bitchy, but I don't feel we need a "complain about your daily happenings" thread.  However, true peeves (like cupboard doors that just won't close, or leaky taps, or cars that stop too close at stop lights) are sometimes hilarious and entertaining to talk about.  IMO, talking about commercials/songs that get replayed or bad body odor or coming home smelling like cigarette smoke... Those are all things that will pass.  The songs/commercials will quit being aired.  The person will take a shower.  Your clothes won't smell like smoke after washing.  But those cupboard doors will still not close another day.  The tap will still leak no matter how many times you have it fixed or how hard you shut it off.  And those assholes as stoplights will still stop far too close to your vehicle.  That is what I'm talking about here.

And to answer the thread title question:  Yes, I'm mad, bro.  ;)


----------



## Jabberwocky

i still don't think peeve is any less accurate for what people are posting..  you're right you aren't qualified to explain it lol.


----------



## addictivepersona

Perhaps I'm just angsty and looking for some place to complain?  ;)

My "peeve" of the day is packing a box really well, taping it up neatly and securely, and then realizing there's a rip in the side of the box.  Grr.  Lol.  8)


----------



## shimazu

revolving doors

what is their purpose?


----------



## tackyspiral

^lol good question
maybe to "accidently" get awkwardly close to strangers?


----------



## addictivepersona

shimazu said:


> revolving doors
> 
> what is their purpose?


To serve as a point of entry to a building.  ;)  In all seriousness, a quick search confirmed my assumption:  They're more energy efficient than "normal" doors when you consider the heating/cooling of buildings and the amount of people let through the door.


----------



## bronson

Seeing people go around a revolving door more than once, for no apparent reason.


----------



## TheAppleCore

ebola? said:


> "smh" as an internet acronym, written in lower case.  sounds like "ssssmmmuuuhhuuuhhh" as I hear it in my head.
> 
> ebola



:D So I'm not the only one! I also hear "LOL" as _lawl_, "ROFL" rhymes with _waffle_, etc. My sister disagrees - she reads "LOL" as _ell oh ell_.


----------



## Max Power

michael said:


> i am tired of people with expensive cars who seem to feel like paying a lot for their car entitles them to the right of way



Living minutes from Palm Beach, and dealing with the related scum, they do seem to behave as if the laws don't apply to them or their Rolls Royce.


----------



## GodSpeedK

People who laugh too much during a comedy when they're stoned, like it's the funniest thing ever.


----------



## tackyspiral

when people are over enthusiastic about liking something...
even if i like whatever it is too i eventually start to hate it or talk shit about it
for instance my boyfriend talking about dubstep or... my mom talking about where she lives now.... or most enthusiastic political supporters for well either party


----------



## bronson

The inability of individuals to conduct reasonable conversation on a subject just because their vantage points differ.  Just smh tbph.


----------



## Jabberwocky

what does smh mean?  
/google is too hard for me

tacky- you probably would have hated me when i learned what dubstep was earlier this year ;PP


----------



## ed.ston

bmxxx said:


> what does smh mean?
> /google is too hard for me


Maybe this?


----------



## Jabberwocky

heh i was wondering if someone would explain after i chose not to google


----------



## ed.ston

Well, I chose not to Google also. I _urbandictionary-ed_. 

Ontopic: seeing people get drunk and then start crying out of nowhere. Kills the mood.


----------



## tackyspiral

bmxxx lol... but earlier this year i was more into it than i am now and it makes all the difference if its good dubstep vs shitty dubstep my bf just doesnt seem to know the difference 
i pretend to hate it because i cant go to shows and party any more w a baby in my belly but i still rock out to it in my car here and there


----------



## ebola?

bronson said:
			
		

> Just smh tbph.



Lie to me next time. 

ebola


----------



## Jabberwocky

tackyspiral said:


> bmxxx lol... but earlier this year i was more into it than i am now and it makes all the difference if its good dubstep vs shitty dubstep my bf just doesnt seem to know the difference
> i pretend to hate it because i cant go to shows and party any more w a baby in my belly but i still rock out to it in my car here and there



^CONGRATS, btw!!  Can't recall if i wrote that in your blog or not, but congrats


----------



## tackyspiral

^ thank you 

pet peeve of the day hypocrasy... Insane Clown Possy announced they are born again christians... after 20 years of encouraging violence.....
    *note i have never been a fan but still this shit is ridiculous
         **i am aware my spelling is not perfect


----------



## Jabberwocky

LOL that's funny.  Korn did that too, iirc ;P
/liked both bands at one point, neither right now


----------



## alasdairm

tackyspiral said:


> **i am aware my spelling is not perfect


every modern browser has built-in spell-checking. it tells you a word is misspelled and all you have to do is right click and choose the correct spelling. but you're explicitly choosing to not do that, instead, posting a poorly-spelled message and then pointing it out. you'll save yourself time and effort by just using a spell-checker so why would you choose not to?

genuinely interested to understand this.

alasdair


----------



## Busty St Clare

People who assume everyone uses a PC and has two mouse buttons


----------



## alasdairm

^ you can 'right click' on a mac. you just need two fingers...

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

how about spell check on cellphones?
/pet peeve: pettiness


----------



## michael

alasdairm said:


> ^ you can 'right click' on a mac. you just need two fingers...



not for the last several years.  even before that all you needed to do was plug a 2 button mouse in.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i have a Mac here running OSX 10.7.5. i 'right click' on the touchpad by using my index and middle finger together. works great...

and busty, for what it's worth, i don't assume everybody uses windows and a 2-button mouse. it's just easier to say 'right click' than to write a 2-page description of what to do for every user across a spectrum of different platforms and devices.

"_all you have to do is right click and choose the correct spelling_" is a little more elegant - and gets the point across just as well - as "_all you have to do is carry out the appropriate action to activate the spell-checker on your device and choose the correct spelling_".

don't like that? sue me 

alasdair


----------



## Mariposa

I didn't know what 'smh' meant either.  I get the reference now.  

One of my pet peeves would be drivers that tailgate/follow too closely.  As the bumpersticker says,_ if I want you to ride my ass, I'll ask you to pull my hair_.  Keeping a safe distance between drivers is important.  Most people are able to grasp this simple concept; the asshole who plowed my first car into a fiery death in front of a funeral home did not.  He was cited for following too closely and that was all.    It makes me panicked when someone follows me too closely, it is a genuine pet peeve.


----------



## L2R

-they say smh heaps on shoe forums. 
-my magic mouse right clicks with one finger just fine. 
-i fkn hate tailgaters. i'd slow down if one is up my arse. 

i am irrationally peeved at not being instantly and lavishly rewarded at the completion of my study. nothing short of parades, medals and an early retirement will satisfy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^...shoe forums?


----------



## bronson

You must not know L2R.

---------------

Getting switched back and forth between late second shift and early first shift.  Really fucks with my sleep schedule.


----------



## Gypsy*

One of my biggest pet peeves... is people who simply cannot chew with their mouths shut. If I don't say something, I have to get up and leave the room. Just chew with your mouth shut, damnit.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Yep im with ya on the chewing with mouth open! Drives me insaaaane. My husband does it, and i tell him that he better quit it asap so our son doesn't start thinking that it's ok! Always falls on deaf ears though.

My pet peeve lately is this habit i seem to be in with getting in the shower without making sure i have a towel! I guess because now days i am on much more limited time (squeezing showers in when i can, basically) and nothing is pissing me off more than having to trek through the house in the nude while rapidly losing my nice warm fuzzy refreshed feeling, to becoming cold and irritated in a second!


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Keep a towel in the bathroom?  8)


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Yeah no shit!


----------



## ebola?

> One of my biggest pet peeves... is people who simply cannot chew with their mouths shut.



This is one of mine fo' sho'...and then I moved to a culture where chewing (or sometimes even talking) with your mouth open isn't that rude.  damn it...

ebola


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> This is one of mine fo' sho'...and then I moved to a culture where chewing (or sometimes even talking) with your mouth open isn't that rude.  damn it...
> 
> ebola



You moved to the Deep South?




Hi, DFRS! Long time no see.


----------



## L2R

^hahaha,

yeah asia is fucked for mouth open eating and chewing.


----------



## Busty St Clare

alasdairm said:


> ^ i have a Mac here running OSX 10.7.5. i 'right click' on the touchpad by using my index and middle finger together. works great...
> 
> and busty, for what it's worth, i don't assume everybody uses windows and a 2-button mouse. it's just easier to say 'right click' than to write a 2-page description of what to do for every user across a spectrum of different platforms and devices.
> 
> "_all you have to do is right click and choose the correct spelling_" is a little more elegant - and gets the point across just as well - as "_all you have to do is carry out the appropriate action to activate the spell-checker on your device and choose the correct spelling_".
> 
> don't like that? sue me
> 
> alasdair



Dear god there wouldn't be enough court time available if people started suing each other because of disagreeing in the pet peeve thread. I'm not American so the thought would never have crossed my mind 

For what it's worth I never think of two finger click as a "right click" because to me it always looks like the tab tumbles down the page. Besides I simple hover the curser at the end of the word and somehow the Mac angels produce a line up of possible correct spellings for me.


----------



## tackyspiral

My pet peeve of the day.... the flush handle on my toilet.... if you dont make sure it goes back up it will just keep running and running and running and now i am paranoid cuz even when it does go back up it takes a while to stop running and that whole time i keep thinking to myself "did i remember to make sure it went back up when i flushed it?" rarrg


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Sounds like you need a new flapper.  Or a new tank lever (the "flush handle").  Both are easy, 10-minute fixes even for the most inept at home repairs.  ;)


----------



## bronson

Ours had a similar issue for a while which was annoying. Ended up the chain that connected the lever to the flapper was just a bit too long. As such sometimes the water flow would pull the chain under the flap, and BOOM. Never ending toilet. 

Shortened it up a bit and flushing is a breeze. I very much dislike bathrooms so getting in and out quick is important, lol.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

People at work who assume drinks, food, etc. in the fridge is fair game for them to take.  If you didnt put it there, dont take from there!  Geez.


----------



## shimazu

what is the difference between a "No Turn on Red" sign





and a "Wait For Green" sign?






I think wait for green is just for like senior citizens or handicapped people who shouldnt be on the road in the first place. like you _could_ turn on red at that light, but only if you are confident in your ability to gauge how far away cars are. where as a no turn on red sign is used if you cant see the other cars coming at all usually


----------



## bagochina

the people who decided to remake Red Dawn.

wtf are you thinking?!


----------



## michael

shimazu said:


> what is the difference between a "No Turn on Red" sign
> 
> and a "Wait For Green" sign?



are you in PA by any chance?



> From the Pennsylvania Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices
> 
> Wait For Green (R10-21)
> Justification:  The Wait For Green sign shall be authorized for use at traffic-control signal installations where a tendency is noted on the part of the motorist to start his vehicle moving before his green indication is lighted.  This occurs where opposing traffic has a leading green, and thus is allowed to move before the motorist in question.
> Placement:  The R10-21 sign should be placed on the signal post or pedestal supporting the signals to which it applies.  It may also be placed in an overhead position on a signal mast arm or span wire.


----------



## shimazu

yeah


----------



## tackyspiral

The American obsession with starbucks is incredibly irritating its overpriced and dumb
seriously


----------



## Jabberwocky

the hipster infatuation is far worse.  I can understand being a yuppie and not giving a shit about location/price, but the kids who homebase at starbucks, like it's the next cafeteria or shopping mall in some subsequent stage of their sociological development, well they make me want to murder kittens with my bare hands


----------



## laugh

passive aggressive. what?!!


----------



## ebola?

"myriad" used as an adjective.  I'm simply not getting used to it. 



> the hipster infatuation is far worse.



I thought that so-called hipsters would be too busy being too cool for Starbucks.

ebola


----------



## Jabberwocky

no, not at all.  Starbucks is THEIRS. 
/except they don't sweep, pay the bills, or help out.


----------



## tackyspiral

"fad" diets
the newest one seems to be going gluten free.... i saw some gluten free cupcakes on display at the smoothie place i like and they looked disgusting... seriously
Unless you have a gluten allergy its retarded to try and do the whole gluten free thing
what is wrong with people


----------



## alasdairm

^ maybe the cupcakes you saw are for people who have a gluten allergy?

alasdair


----------



## tackyspiral

^ doubtfull i looked up the whole gluten thing its only like 1 ore 2 % of the population who have an actual intolerance/allergy
however some food marketing people are estimating that approx 20 to 25 % of the population is seeking out gluten free food


----------



## alasdairm

fair enough. somebody else trying a gluten-free diet isn't hurting you - why so mad?

alasdair


----------



## tackyspiral

thats a valid question i just find it irritating ... i think i feel like people are trying to say they are better than me cuz they choose not to eat gluten

also back to my pet peeve with the american addiction to starbucks.... the other day there was a minor traffic jam on a busy street because sooo many people were trying to pull into the starbucks parking lot/drive through

and bmxxx.... i also dislike hipsters


----------



## alasdairm

tackyspiral said:


> i think i feel like people are trying to say they are better than me cuz they choose not to eat gluten


wow - you don't think that says an awful lot more about you and your own insecurities than it does about somebody else who chooses not to eat gluten (and has absolutely no idea who you are)?

alasdair


----------



## bagochina

ime alot of gluten free hippy granolaites do tend to have a holier-than-thou attitude.


----------



## L2R

free-riders and scabs really grind my gears.


----------



## shimazu

gluten free is a scam


----------



## Max Power

shimazu said:


> gluten free is a scam



Totally. I mean, Celiac Disease -- really? More like Get-Real-iac Disease, amirite?


----------



## michael

shimazu said:


> gluten free is a scam



here is your podium to expound on your theory...


----------



## ebola?

bmXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX said:
			
		

> no, not at all. Starbucks is THEIRS.
> /except they don't sweep, pay the bills, or help out.



Regardless, aren't they a bit too passe to be hipsters-proper?

ebola


----------



## bronson

Random question. Are there gluten free hipsters? If so, I'm sure they would be just a rare treat to be around.


----------



## alasdairm

there, their, they're.

pet peeve 

alasdair


----------



## bronson

I blame auto correct. 8)


----------



## AmorRoark

Max Power said:


> Totally. I mean, Celiac Disease -- really? More like Get-Real-iac Disease, amirite?



Totally. I bet they removed half of my step-mom's colon for the lulz!


----------



## Jabberwocky

^they removed half her colon because of gluten allergy?
/am confuse



Peeve: Unfair craigslist flaggers


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Read up on Celiac's.  In certain cases, it is necessary to remove parts of the large (sometimes even the small) intestine due to malabsorption and the whole shabang.  Gluten "allergies" and "intolerances" are two different things--It's along the lines of milk:  Someone with a milk sugar ("lactose") intolerance may get severe diarrhea from ingesting something that had milk in it, whereas someone with a milk protein allergy could die from ingesting the same thing.

Yes, some people are taking it too far and self diagnosing themselves as gluten intolerant, yada yada... But it's not hurting you, so live and let live?


----------



## Samadhi

Yeah, lactose and gluten allergies are total conspiracy theories, just like people with peanut allergies that need to carry epi pens so they don't DIE. OH, and forget about people who die when their throats swell up after being stung by a bee or a wasp... totally psychosomatic (addict insane).  Some people with actual allergies to lactose and gluten get REALLY sick if they ingest it.

I've had digestive problems for most of my adult life, and have actually had a colonoscopy and esophagogastroduodenoscopy to test for coeliac disease, ulcers, etc, as well as lactose, glucose & fructose allergy/malabsorption tests. They all came back negative, but my issue has been put down to other reasons. I get horrid heartburn when i eat certain things, but it doesn't mean i have coeliac disease or am lactose intolerant - it just means that when i sometimes eat wheat and dairy, i feel like crap. I'm in agreement with addictive persona, live and let live... which leads to my pet peeve...

Judgemental people.


----------



## tackyspiral

let me just say in my defense this is a pet peeve thread ... meaning my peeves dont necessarily need justification  and also i understand if the reason is when people dont react well when they eat gluten and that is why they choose not to indulge ( i had to stop eating raw jalapenos as it became uncomfortable for my tummy) and i dont fault them for that

my peeve is with people who are doing it because its the new "fad" diet and as bagochina stated " the holier than thou attittude" that often goes along with it
i am sorry for being unclear... and also my poor grammer


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Samadhi

tackyspiral said:


> let me just say in my defense this is a pet peeve thread ... meaning my peeves dont necessarily need justification  and also i understand if the reason is when people dont react well when they eat gluten and that is why they choose not to indulge ( i had to stop eating raw jalapenos as it became uncomfortable for my tummy) and i dont fault them for that
> 
> my peeve is with people who are doing it because its the new "fad" diet and as bagochina stated " the holier than thou attittude" that often goes along with it
> i am sorry for being unclear... and also my poor grammer



I wasn't directing my (now that i re-read it, slightly over the top ) tirade  at you, unless it was simply a case of your post being closest to mine, if so, carry on.  My peeve is people who seem to have this overarching denial that such allergies exist.  I do understand that for people who have true allergies to gluten (i actually know 2 people who have serious allergies - one woman can't use the toasted sandwich maker at work in case someone has used normal bread in it ) it might grind their gears a little to hear people who simply avoid gluten due to some idea that it means they'll lose weight or something, but attributing it to being gluten intolerant.  For people with true allergies to these things, life can really suck at times and eating well can become a really expensive venture, especially if they DO want to have bread or milk in their lives.

I've also seen the new trend of going sugar free bring about an advent of people who have read "Sweet Poison" and have taken a fanatical view on going sugar-free - a girl at my work spent a good couple of minutes berating me for eating a peach about 3 months ago, because I was 'poisoning myself with fructose'. I just nodded and smiled, whilst enjoying the juice of the peach running down my chin  

Anyway, a pet peeve of mine is thoughtless people - a friend recently told me about speaking with a friend of hers about having trouble trying to conceive a child, and the friend banged on for about 10 minutes about how fertile she was, and how 'she only had to look at her husband to fall pregnant'. Said friend said something to her about how it may not be entirely appropriate to say such things to someone who had just finished talking about how much trouble they were having trying to conceive. This can apply to many situations, but people just seriously need to ensure that their brains are in gear before engaging their mouths...


----------



## Miss_vanilla

Samadhi said:


> I've also seen the new trend of going sugar free bring about an advent of people who have read "Sweet Poison" and have taken a fanatical view on going sugar-free - a girl at my work spent a good couple of minutes berating me for eating a peach about 3 months ago, because I was 'poisoning myself with fructose'. I just nodded and smiled, whilst enjoying the juice of the peach running down my chin



God I can't stand this sugar paranoia going on right now, I can hardly wait until it dies down (as fad diets tend to do because the majority of people can't continue them long term).  I'm all for cutting out refined sugar from unnatural sources but come on.  Fruit is healthy and tastes great and signals the start of seasons like nothing else.  Imagine Christmas without cherries or strawberries?

And who is she to berate you anyway?  I can't stand people scolding me like a 5 year old because of my food choices, particularly since I'm health conscious most of the time.

I actually really related to the rest of your post as well but didn't want to sound like I was going on a rant :D


----------



## alasdairm

tackyspiral said:


> let me just say in my defense this is a pet peeve thread ... meaning my peeves dont necessarily need justification  and also i understand if the reason is when people dont react well when they eat gluten and that is why they choose not to indulge ( i had to stop eating raw jalapenos as it became uncomfortable for my tummy) and i dont fault them for that
> 
> my peeve is with people who are doing it because its the new "fad" diet and as bagochina stated " the holier than thou attittude" that often goes along with it
> i am sorry for being unclear... and also my poor grammer


you absolutely do not need to justify a peeve but it's surely ok to want to discuss the feelings behind them?

you said that (some) people who are on gluten-free diets "_are trying to say they are better than_" you. don't you see that says so much more about you than it does about them? i think it's not them you're angry at, but (some aspect of) yourself...

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

when someone acknowledges that people act self-righteous and conceded, it doesn't inherently say more about the person acknowledging it than the people acting that way.  
/it *can*
//i don't read tacky's post that way, though you clearly do ;P


----------



## alasdairm

i'd argue that a statement from the subject can _only_ really say anything about the subject and absolutely nothing about the object, but perhaps that's a discussion for p&s...

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

and i'd argue that's absurd.  start a p&s thread and i'll show you why.


----------



## phenethylo J

People who post always post all these retarded illuminate comments on youtube music videos.


----------



## Jabberwocky

peeves: youtube comments in general, and illuminati folk in general ;]

the "random" functions of most media players (and windows photo-screensaver app)


synchronized dancing of any sort


----------



## alasdairm

bmxxx said:


> and i'd argue that's absurd.  start a p&s thread and i'll show you why.


there are 100 objective reality threads in there already. go nuts.

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

i went nuts long ago chief ;P


----------



## modern buddha

About insensitive people:

Your fertile friend could have offered your infertile friend some advice. People with bad diets, high stress levels or who are severely overweight have problems conceiving.


----------



## Jabberwocky

peeling eggs after hardboiling and breaking half of them.


----------



## MrGrunge

bmxxx said:


> peeling eggs after hardboiling and breaking half of them.



Some people like to poke a hole in the air pocket and blow into it, but I think that's kinda gross - this is a much better method.  Never again should you feel the frustration of a broken hardboiled egg.


----------



## Jabberwocky

nice


----------



## Samadhi

Simply_Live said:


> About insensitive people:
> 
> Your fertile friend could have offered your infertile friend some advice. People with bad diets, high stress levels or who are severely overweight have problems conceiving.



Woah, that's a huge generalisation there, just sayin. True in a number cases, but there are huge amount of fat, unhealthy people out there having kids. Weight issues, stress and bad diets are definitely not the leading causes of infertility; many healthy otherwise-healthy people out there are unable to have children, for a wide variety of reasons. 

Just for the record, said infertile friend isn't overweight, isn't stressed (aside from the now issue of being unable to conceive a child) and has an excellent diet. If only everything could be fixed with diet and exercise, hey?


----------



## modern buddha

^ It was a generalization for a reason. I know nothing about her. I know of approximately 10 women who have had problems conceiving and those issues I named above were the culprits (or their men were sterile for one of the same reasons). My own sister was told she'd never have children right from the time she was hitting puberty. She was always overweight and got gastric bypass and voila! She has a son now. 

She could also have an allergy that she isn't aware of. I'm not trying to put others down, I'm simply trying to do what her fertile friend didn't: ask questions and get answers.


----------



## bronson

Having to give my toiled the ol' early morning plunging. I just want to flush in peace.


----------



## bagochina

gastric bypass, i mean really wtf??!


----------



## llama112

judgmental people.  does that count as a pet peeve?  It does really annoy me.  But then it just makes me judgmental of judgmental people.  It's like a circle.


----------



## JunkieDays

What really grinds my gears is when people chew with their mouth open, or make disgusting sloppy noises out of their cocksucker. 

Another thing - Drivers. Oh my lord. The drivers in New Jersey are absolutely positively, dumb. Most of them have no spacial awareness whatsoever.
Every day I get cut off by some asshole. 

I hate when people fail to occupy their lane and cross over into yours. 

People who text while driving.

People who ask to hangout and bring along other friends without your consent or acknowledgement. 

People who walk slow or stop infront of you and there's no way around them. I just want to punch them in the back of the head.
Lazy motherfuckers. 

When people sag their pants below their waist.

Obese people who think they're sexy somehow and show most of their skin.


----------



## euphoria

when people get TOO CLOSE when they talk to you. this one coworker ive had to work with a lot lately does that to me and it drives me MAD! im like ok back the f off lady have you heard of personal space?


----------



## Jabberwocky

JunkieDays said:


> What really grinds my gears is when people chew with their mouth open, or make disgusting sloppy noises out of their cocksucker.
> 
> Another thing - Drivers. Oh my lord. The drivers in New Jersey are absolutely positively, dumb. Most of them have no spacial awareness whatsoever.
> Every day I get cut off by some asshole.
> 
> I hate when people fail to occupy their lane and cross over into yours.
> 
> People who text while driving.
> 
> People who ask to hangout and bring along other friends without your consent or acknowledgement.
> 
> People who walk slow or stop infront of you and there's no way around them. I just want to punch them in the back of the head.
> Lazy motherfuckers.
> 
> When people sag their pants below their waist.
> 
> Obese people who think they're sexy somehow and show most of their skin.



Hey that was a nice rant there. _You know, we're looking for an everyman to rant about petty nonsensical irritants to replace our "Spotlight on the Middle East" segment. 
_


----------



## Cloudy

Anyone that feels men should always put the seat down after pissing.  When I take a shit I put the seat down, its not that hard, so I don't understand why women have to bitch about a guy putting the seat down.  It also helps prevent a guy from pissing with the seat down, potentially leading towards spray on the seat which may be left for a women's (or mans) ass when they sit down.  I think they'd be grateful for seeing the seat was up.  

Never understood this.


----------



## shimazu

JunkieDays said:


> The drivers in New Jersey are absolutely positively, dumb.



this is not an isolated opinion


----------



## addictivepersona

Cloudy said:


> Anyone that feels men should always put the seat down after pissing.  When I take a shit I put the seat down, its not that hard, so I don't understand why women have to bitch about a guy putting the seat down.  It also helps prevent a guy from pissing with the seat down, potentially leading towards spray on the seat which may be left for a women's (or mans) ass when they sit down.  I think they'd be grateful for seeing the seat was up.
> 
> Never understood this.


It's 'cause you're a guy.  ;)  Perhaps I am alone when I say this, but I feel the toilet seat cover and seat should be put down after every use--If a man lifts both, he should put both down after use; if a woman lifts the seat cover, she should put that down after use.


----------



## modern buddha

Cloudy said:


> Anyone that feels men should always put the seat down after pissing.  When I take a shit I put the seat down, its not that hard, so I don't understand why women have to bitch about a guy putting the seat down.  It also helps prevent a guy from pissing with the seat down, potentially leading towards spray on the seat which may be left for a women's (or mans) ass when they sit down.  I think they'd be grateful for seeing the seat was up.
> 
> Never understood this.



I've gotten up in the middle of the night and have fallen into the toilet before. Do you understand now?


----------



## Jabberwocky

/toilet safety is no joke


----------



## Max Power

euphoria said:


> when people get TOO CLOSE when they talk to you. this one coworker ive had to work with a lot lately does that to me and it drives me MAD! im like ok back the f off lady have you heard of personal space?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGVSIkEi3mM


----------



## michael

Cloudy said:


> Anyone that feels men should always put the seat down after pissing.  When I take a shit I put the seat down, its not that hard, so I don't understand why women have to bitch about a guy putting the seat down.  It also helps prevent a guy from pissing with the seat down, potentially leading towards spray on the seat which may be left for a women's (or mans) ass when they sit down.  I think they'd be grateful for seeing the seat was up.



you should put the goddamned lid down, unless you like aerosolized piss and shit all over everything in your bathroom.


----------



## alasdairm

captchas which can not be read by humans, let alone machines.

alasdair


----------



## Busty St Clare

Simply_Live said:


> I've gotten up in the middle of the night and have fallen into the toilet before. Do you understand now?



And yet no man has ever done that in the history of the bathroom. A couple may have pissed in a wardrobe though, I wonder why?


----------



## sconnie420

4 me the biggest pet peeve is when mofo's wake me up.. I absolutely hate that.. I can't help it but I can be a raging bitch when I'm woken up. I have 2 agree w/ the toilet seat up also. Put the damn seat down..


----------



## plmar

Waking up to a cold cup of tea which I had prepared myself earlier is disappointing. Also, trying to lie down in bed with my headphones on, gets really uncomfortable


----------



## modern buddha

Busty St Clare said:


> And yet no man has ever done that in the history of the bathroom. A couple may have pissed in a wardrobe though, I wonder why?



"ever done that in the history of the bathroom". 

So you like to spy on men in the bathroom? Unless you do, you can't say no man has ever fallen in the toilet.


----------



## bronson

I for one have taken the foul plunge unwittingly once. There are few worse ways to go from having just woken up to being fully awake. Both lids down always, for the slim effort required I see little reason not to.


----------



## shimazu

how often are you dudes shitting in the middle of the night i mean you may have other issues than a soggy butthole if this is happening more than once in a while


----------



## bronson

It was in the AM, not at night. I like to shit when I awake. It's a pet peeve of mine when I can't. 8(


----------



## alasdairm

if i need to visit the bathroom for sit-down-time and the lid is up, i put it down and sit down. it's called taking responsibility for my own destiny and it's far more effective (but, i'm guessing, far less satisfying) than whining on the internet about the lid being up...



alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

peeve: fat grout lines.  they look terrible and harbor all kinds of nastiness.
/did i mention they look like trash?  
//even shitty tiles lack the edge-variance to justify fatty lines.  1/16" FTMFW.


----------



## Nine North

pre-pay gas pumps that slow down a crawl with like 80-cents still to go which means freezing your balls off in the icy rain just to get what you paid for


----------



## footscrazy

The toilet seat being down is a funny one. I remember once being little and bitching about the toilet seat being left up but I grew up with brothers, and my dad telling me, why should it be down when one of them might need it up next? Hit me with some knowledge, that did...  (though I still like it down)


----------



## michael

it's somewhat of a pet peeve to me because the damn lid should be down too.  of course, i only think that because i am against fecal coliform being all over every surface of my bathroom.


----------



## Jabberwocky

if feces is going every which way you got bigger probs then the toilet seat, bra.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Educate yourself.


----------



## Jabberwocky

damn.  you've edumacated myself.


----------



## michael

bmxxx said:


> if feces is going every which way you got bigger probs then the toilet seat, bra.



yeah dude, and you've got the same problems.  hope you've enjoyed your shit covered toothbrush.


----------



## Jabberwocky

saved by the sterile graces of listerine yet again ;]


----------



## Jabberwocky

peeves:
- BLer's who are here for reasons having nothing to do with BL/HR/prohibition/getting high.  Usually found in 1 subforum they never leave.  Loungers who fit this aren't nearly as bad as CEPer's who fit this 
- articles, tutorials, etc that include mind-numbingly obvious basics.  I love what can be learned in 24hrs now, but having to spend 25% of research time on repeating basics is dumb.  Your video tutorial is one of thousands, boss; no need to spend 5min of 30m doing the intro that every other one of the thousands is also doing.  Your viewers are going to watch other videos too yknow!


----------



## ebola?

> - BLer's who are here for reasons having nothing to do with BL/HR/prohibition/getting high. Usually found in 1 subforum they never leave. Loungers who fit this aren't nearly as bad as CEPer's who fit this



Some of them are mods, lol. 

ebola


----------



## Jabberwocky

yes but they were drawn here for such reasons in the 1st i would imagine.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Bluelight in the beginning was just a bunch of etards who chatted about politics and less interesting shit during suicide Monday's and Tuesday's. Somewhere along the line it was infiltrated by pharma junkies.


----------



## ebola?

bmx said:
			
		

> yes but they were drawn here for such reasons in the 1st i would imagine.



In one case, no. 
...
Honestly, the opposite attitude bothers me more.  On more than one occasion, I've seen, "Oh, you think you can post/mod?  You don't even take drugs!"  That's utterly irrelevant.

ebola


----------



## Jabberwocky

apologies, my OP implied that whether using _now_, or posting in other subbies _now_, was the litmus test and that's not what i meant.  so long as you were brought here for "proper" reasons at some point, welcome aboard.  IF you are straight edge, and have no intention of changing that, but just think we "got a good vibe", i don't think you really belong here, no.  I wouldn't ask you to leave; i wouldn't tell a mod to try and get you kicked out.  But I think it's inappropriate, in the same way it's inappropriate to hang out in marathoner chatrooms if you were born paraplegic.  There's a certain amount of "assumed"/givens/premises when posting on BL which, while such conditions clearly not guaranteed or implied by blua (or even common sense), are assumed nonetheless- one is that drugs have SOME relevance to you.  If you just found this board when google imageing for some jpg meme and found bluelight, i don't think you belong here the same way.
/had nobody in mind from lounge, and no mods, when writing that.  And, did not mean i think one needs to use dsrugs currently (in fact, if i were using i probably _wouldn_'t be around nearly as much).  But posting on bluelight when drugs are irrelevant to you is like posting on ESPN's boards when you've never seen or intend to see a game, and lack a television.  ESPN's UA prolly doesn't outlaw it, and ppl will let ya stay i'd imagine, but it's weird. it's creepy.  you're somewhere you don't "belong" for reasons unknown lol (and that's not to say that, for example, narcs/agents/LE aren't here and *expected*; drugs ARE relevant to them, too, just not for the same reasons)

/god i wish i didn't make that post yesterday lol


----------



## alasdairm

^ there are as many reasons to participate in a community as there are participants. maybe i think _your_ participation here is inappropriate... 


bmxxx said:


> peeves:
> - BLer's who are here for reasons having nothing to do with BL/HR/prohibition/getting high.  Usually found in 1 subforum they never leave.  Loungers who fit this aren't nearly as bad as CEPer's who fit this


first, let me say that i fully support your right to be peeved by this...

bluelight is a harm-reduction community. for some people, the harm-reduction is why they are here. for others, it's the community. for some, participation in the community is their own form of harm-reduction.

alasdair


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx, I personally don't use drugs. Addip showed me this website and I enjoy the community people show each other here. Yes, I did drugs for a short time, but I think I've made less than five posts pertaining to the use of drugs.

Inb4 no drug talk in SO.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i clearly didn't come across right and don't care to elaborate or fix it.  consider comment withdrawn.


----------



## bronson

Fair enough. Moving on then...

I'm not so much peeved as puzzled by why the sound on my Xbox keeps cutting out after about an hour of gameplay. Restarting it corrects the issue, but it's still an annoyance.


----------



## RedLeader

It peeves me when people throw around the terms "supply" and "demand" to try and sound intelligent.  I mean it's all good if they are actually being used properly to support your argument. But when I get the sense that someone just wants to include an example in some writing because that example shows an understanding of these terms, it just irks me.  I've seen this happening a lot across BL lately .


----------



## Renz Envy

Here's my one negative comment of the day (Trying to hold back judgment of other people.)

Tweaker posts. You know? That wall of text that comes roaring out of the bluelight thread like niagra falls? Somewhere in there I have to find out what the person is asking. Suddenly I realize the wall of text goes past my entire screen. Meanwhile, the post has transformed from talking about medicinal adderall to founding a new nation. I begin to grind my teeth as I read things pertaining to the poster being superior. Finally I reach the conclusion and realize the entire post was their life story.


----------



## Jabberwocky

RedLeader said:


> It peeves me when people throw around the terms "supply" and "demand" to try and sound intelligent.  I mean it's all good if they are actually being used properly to support your argument. But when I get the sense that someone just wants to include an example in some writing because that example shows an understanding of these terms, it just irks me.  I've seen this happening a lot across BL lately .



LOL howTF do you misuse the terms??  glad i've avoided such threads lol.
/god they are just such simplistic terms!!
//peeve: same, but with *any* type of writing where i can tell that half the point isn't in what the words mean, but the words you're choosing / how you say them.  Have been "recruiting" ppl the past couple weeks, one could say, via the internet.  I lol4real at resumes/emails like "my skills..for efficiency....strategic positioning.."etc shit w/o ever actually saying anything of substance.   [delete email?]/yes


----------



## bronson

Well said Renz I needed the laugh after the day I had at work. It's all so dead on, in its sad accuracy. :D


----------



## alasdairm

RedLeader said:


> It peeves me when people throw around the terms "supply" and "demand" to try and sound intelligent.


with respect, maybe they're just using them because they believe they're the right words in context and they're not trying, in any way, to sound intelligent? maybe you're reading too much into it?

alasdair


----------



## herbavore

I have a pet peeve that just came up for me again recently in the film Silver Linings. The pet peeve is the double standard that exists about women hitting men. In the movie, the main actor is slapped really hard across the face for no apparent reason. Everyone in the audience around me laughs while I wince. It is not cute, it is not funny and it is not acceptable in my world. Why are we supposed to find this cute? If the situation were reversed and the actor hit the actress across the face we would see it for what it is: violence. We would be revolted (hopefully!) It has so many elements that make me mad. "She's just a little girl and her hit doesn't hurt and isn't she cute when she is mad?" "Women make no sense in their emotions". Not to mention the double standard. There. I've vented and I feel better already.


----------



## Busty St Clare

It's the difference between boys and girls Herbavore. When I was at school I spent my lunch breaks running around tackling my mates playing rugby and play fighting. We would come back scratched and bruised and limping. It wasn't malicious, just boys being boys. Sure it was uncomfortable but you never saw any of us take an aspirin or reach for an ice pack. My point is a slap across the face for most men is not terrible, especially if it is coming from a women. Sometimes it is just the right level of shock to make us see sense. Now I'm not saying girls don't take pain, I've seen both my children born and have seen girlfriends walk ridiculous miles in painful high heels. It is just a solid slap from a man will floor most women, so in fact you are comparing apples and oranges. Believe it or not although we share the same planet we live in completely different Universes.


----------



## tackyspiral

Renz Envy said:


> Here's my one negative comment of the day (Trying to hold back judgment of other people.)
> 
> Tweaker posts. You know? That wall of text that comes roaring out of the bluelight thread like niagra falls? Somewhere in there I have to find out what the person is asking. Suddenly I realize the wall of text goes past my entire screen. Meanwhile, the post has transformed from talking about medicinal adderall to founding a new nation. I begin to grind my teeth as I read things pertaining to the poster being superior. Finally I reach the conclusion and realize the entire post was their life story.



lol this made me laugh.... its impressive you have the patience to even read through all that... but you do realize you are a mod for an essentially "tweaker"esque discussion


----------



## Jabberwocky

sites with light text on dark backgrounds (am looking at you guy, shroomery and erowid)


----------



## michael

people who refuse to learn from their past mistakes, in this case my stupid job for scheduling me on a night they know i won't work.


----------



## modern buddha

Renz Envy said:


> Here's my one negative comment of the day (Trying to hold back judgment of other people.)
> 
> Tweaker posts. You know? That wall of text that comes roaring out of the bluelight thread like niagra falls? Somewhere in there I have to find out what the person is asking. Suddenly I realize the wall of text goes past my entire screen. Meanwhile, the post has transformed from talking about medicinal adderall to founding a new nation. I begin to grind my teeth as I read things pertaining to the poster being superior. Finally I reach the conclusion and realize the entire post was their life story.



... Niagara*. Just sayin'...



michael said:


> people who refuse to learn from their past mistakes, in this case my stupid job for scheduling me on a night they know i won't work.



I had my old job do this. I had to be off on Tuesday mornings to volunteer on a local farm. They scheduled me two weeks in a row on Tuesday morning. Is there no one else that can work on a Tuesday morning?!


----------



## voxmystic

Busty St Clare said:


> It's the difference between boys and girls Herbavore. When I was at school I spent my lunch breaks running around tackling my mates playing rugby and play fighting. We would come back scratched and bruised and limping. It wasn't malicious, just boys being boys. Sure it was uncomfortable but you never saw any of us take an aspirin or reach for an ice pack. My point is a slap across the face for most men is not terrible, especially if it is coming from a women. Sometimes it is just the right level of shock to make us see sense. Now I'm not saying girls don't take pain, I've seen both my children born and have seen girlfriends walk ridiculous miles in painful high heels. It is just a solid slap from a man will floor most women, so in fact you are comparing apples and oranges. Believe it or not although we share the same planet we live in completely different Universes.


I'm not one bit comfortable with this. I want the whole world to quit hitting. Except for sex, when spanking is fun.


----------



## Jabberwocky

right now (and anytime the issue isn't happening in front of me), i want to say it should be all equal.  but if a guy hits a girl, i cannot view it differently than a guy hitting a kid...
/clearly there are "girls" who this does not apply to.  Plz note the usage of quotations, tho.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I still remember the last time my mum hit me. I was 12 yr old and she slapped me across the face. I just stood there and smiled at her. After that she realized she held no authority over me (not that I was a bad kid or anything). I have played plenty of sport over the years where physical violence is the norm and you are expected to hurt your opponent. It doesn't mean that the world is ending, sometimes you take pain in order to inflict it. Like I said this is very much a male domain and I wouldn't expect many women to understand.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^same here, actually.  my mom snapped a wooden spoon hitting me around that age, and we both broke out laughing... physical punishment was never really a thing in my youth, but it was non-existent after that.  
/also wrestled thru HS and uni
//luckily never had to wrestle a chick, but other weightclasses had to on a few occasions...it was always the same level of awkwardness as when handicapped kids wrestle (luckily i also dodged that one, but that was prolly one occurrence for every 2 or 3 female wrestlers.


----------



## modern buddha

Busty St Clare said:


> I still remember the last time my mum hit me. I was 12 yr old and she slapped me across the face. I just stood there and smiled at her. After that she realized she held no authority over me (not that I was a bad kid or anything). I have played plenty of sport over the years where physical violence is the norm and you are expected to hurt your opponent. It doesn't mean that the world is ending, sometimes you take pain in order to inflict it. Like I said this is very much a male domain and I wouldn't expect many women to understand.



Lacrosse is fun! I like shoving people out of the way. Pushed a girl so hard, I got red-carded for it.


----------



## psood0nym

My pet peeve is when people disdainfully dismiss something as “pretentious,” “arbitrarily weird,” – or the like – in a social setting where they know they’re unlikely to be challenged to demonstrate they’ve understood it fully enough to make that judgment. For example, a person may not be able to appreciate a text due to ignorance, but rather than be honest or stay silent they instead adopt a tone of obviousness and claim it is overlong or complicated when their purportedly shorter or more plainly spoken translation of it would leave out recognized aesthetic virtues or subtleties of meaning communicated by the original (or even just aspects of it plausibly helpful or relevant to others).  

Variations on this peeve seem to occur commonly, e.g. when the term “weird” is used dismissively (often preceded by “just”).  These sorts of dismissals often strike me as attempts to exploit social conformity and transform perceptions of that which may be independently perceived by others as interesting or worthy of note into something unworthy of further social elaboration. These attempts seem motivated by little more than the perception that if such things were recognized popularly they would represent a threat to one’s ego or social power. My peeve is for dismissals that demonstrate opportunistic willful ignorance at the expense of not just one’s personal potential for knowledge but others’ as well, which makes such common behavior as dismissing the intriguing as "weird" not just selfish but plainly insidious. For the good of all humanity, the next time you hear someone dismiss something cool as "just weird" punch them in their junk.


----------



## ebola?

busty said:
			
		

> I have played plenty of sport over the years where physical violence is the norm and you are expected to hurt your opponent.



I would say that context matters.  Particularly in the case of an intimate relationship, the introduction of violence carries different import than in, say, sports, where such activity is thoroughly institutionalized and codified in terms of informal norms and explicit rules.

ebola


----------



## L2R

^exactly. 

busty's taken too many knocks to the head to realise it aint the physical pain a woman is after when she smacks a man, it is the message the act entails. bit ironical.


----------



## modern buddha

psood0nym said:


> My pet peeve is when people disdainfully dismiss something as “pretentious,” “arbitrarily weird,” – or the like – in a social setting where they know they’re unlikely to be challenged to demonstrate they’ve understood it fully enough to make that judgment. For example, a person may not be able to appreciate a text due to ignorance, but rather than be honest or stay silent they instead adopt a tone of obviousness and claim it is overlong or complicated when their purportedly shorter or more plainly spoken translation of it would leave out recognized aesthetic virtues or subtleties of meaning communicated by the original (or even just aspects of it plausibly helpful or relevant to others).
> 
> Variations on this peeve seem to occur commonly, e.g. when the term “weird” is used dismissively (often preceded by “just”).  These sorts of dismissals often strike me as attempts to exploit social conformity and transform perceptions of that which may be independently perceived by others as interesting or worthy of note into something unworthy of further social elaboration. These attempts seem motivated by little more than the perception that if such things were recognized popularly they would represent a threat to one’s ego or social power. My peeve is for dismissals that demonstrate opportunistic willful ignorance at the expense of not just one’s personal potential for knowledge but others’ as well, which makes such common behavior as dismissing the intriguing as "weird" not just selfish but plainly insidious. For the good of all humanity, the next time you hear someone dismiss something cool as "just weird" punch them in their junk.



My mom does this a lot. If I bring up anything out of the ordinary, looking for her opinion or her thoughts, if she's in someone's company, she'll say "that's just weird", hoping I will drop it. 

I guess some people don't like to think when they're in a comfortable social setting with friends or family.


----------



## tackyspiral

Pet peeve - going to Target or any store for that matter and placing multiple items that are "marked down" into your cart only to get to checkout and see that when the cashier rings them up they register full price.......


----------



## Jabberwocky

^sweetbay did that to me the other day w/ boxes of granola bars that were in a half-off display in front of store.  cashier chick gave me free box and rest at 50%


----------



## Jean-Paul

when i'm just being aspie and a bit withdrawn, and someone i don't know gets really sassified about it. ie comments about eye contact, my mood, etc, that really aren't called for or appropriate. goddamn, that pisses me off.

generally, the entitled,  miserable masses who are so eager to throw the dime store self help arsenal they've collected at the world because nothing could be out of their scope.


----------



## Jabberwocky

that's not the reasoning behind it, not for me anyways.  when i have to be around ppl who're being all aspie/weird/awkward, it is just annoying lol, i don't see how it's dime-store psych to acknowledge it, or how it helps *anyone* involved to just tolerate it as if it's automatic and cannot be improved upon.
(not advocating being heavy handed or an asshole, but whether someone's showing aspies traits or being depressed or being anxious, i feel it should be addressed not accepted and/or ignored.  neither the subject, nor the ppl around them, like or want those emotions, and in many/most cases a lot can be done to vastly improve them)


----------



## Jean-Paul

i meant that the mood comments are inappropriate because being that way often has zero to do with any negative mood or anything that can be "improved upon." that is just how some people are. people who aren't mouth breathers should be able come up with more appropriate ways of feeling they have your attention than being a bombarding asshole because they find your "weirdness" annoying.


----------



## Jabberwocky

some of the mood comments are inappropriate (and comments of *any* sort are inappropriate if they're from generic ppl you interact w/ or aren't close with)
It's tactless for a co-worker you see 1/2hr a week to say "god why do you always act so depressed?".  It's appropriate and a good thing for closer ppl to you to try and work it out.  It CAN be improved upon despite what you may think, in fact i find that ppl who tell themselves it can't and resign themselves to it basically just create self-fulfilling prophecies of sorts (much like addicts adn/or smokers will do with "can't quit" shit)

we all have predispositions, but when we try and convince ourselves things are set in stone and we cannot work on ourselves, we effectively make that so.


----------



## Jean-Paul

there is quite a range of difference between aspie and depressed. that is not the issue.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i know there is, but both can be improved very much so by acknowledging and working on them.  Ignoring and/or accepting is a bad approach IMO.
/btw i had edited my prior post and added a sentence while you were responding.


----------



## psood0nym

Simply_Live said:


> My mom does this a lot. If I bring up anything out of the ordinary, looking for her opinion or her thoughts, if she's in someone's company, she'll say "that's just weird", hoping I will drop it.
> 
> I guess some people don't like to think when they're in a comfortable social setting with friends or family.


Your _mother_ you say? Huh. I suppose you can ignore the part from my last post that instructs you to "punch them in their junk," as acting on that would involve pummeling the very anatomy of your own conception and all ... still, do make sure you bash in the skulls of any others who speak in such ways.


----------



## modern buddha

Jean-Paul said:


> there is quite a range of difference between aspie and depressed. that is not the issue.



You know, I've started to notice this too. There are days when I want to be left alone, but have no way of doing so. It's almost s general grumpiness, I'd say. Do you get grumpy on some of these days?

I like a lot of alone time and some people just don'. Understand.  They automatically assume there is something wrong and play doctor with me, which makes me even more grumpy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

wanting solitude /= sad or unhappy.  If someone who knows prods at you to find why you want the former, that can be annoying if you're not wanting to share at the time.  If someone who knows you tries to find out about the latter, that's what good ppl are supposed to do to those they care about.
(also, there is a difference between approaching it from a position where you truly want to help, and a position where your q's or attempts to help are just thinly veiled means to let the person know they're bugging you.  "what's wrong" can be an honest attempt to help, or just a douchey way of saying 'you are bothering me plz cut it out')


----------



## Kenickie

when youtube videos won't embed!


----------



## Illyria99

People who leave their clothes in the washer/dryer long after the cycle is over. I live in a complex where there's common laundry rooms, and many times people will leave their shit in the machine and complain if you have the nerve to to remove it. The cycle is 40 minutes...time the shit, for God's sake.


----------



## modern buddha

^ what I did while I was in college was I had a "five minute" rule. If you didn't get your stuff an d move it within five minutes of the cycle finishing, I put it on the table for you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

in uni i didn't even understand a reason to wait 5min.  lotsa ppl need those machines, if you're not there to get your shit out it will be taken out for you (that was the norm there, not just me or anything)
peeve: assholes who'd leave bleach residue in said machines.


----------



## Howzat?

I thought the unwritten laws of communal laundry was you left a basket on top of the machine and it gets placed in that if someone has to move it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

yup.  i wouldn't just toss the shit on the floor lol.  it's cute when ppl think their laundry has some right to the space inside a machine that isn't running.


----------



## modern buddha

Not everyone had a basket. Some people just carried their clothes there...

And like I said, I put it on the table, not the floor.


----------



## Nine North

yes I know my skin is gray, didn't shave and got circles under my eyes like a mofo but it's cause in and out of drs offices 20 times this week and haven't slept right in 5 years, not cause I'm going to stick up the shitty gasmart, you fat old redneck fuck giving me the 3rd degree glare the whole goddamn time getting my coffee.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

thievery


----------



## Jabberwocky

assault


----------



## voxmystic

When anyone says, "If you don't like *insert lame law/policy/prevailing attitude*, you can just gtfo." No, this country is my birthright, asshole, and I have as much business here as the idiots that are screwing it up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^VERY good one.  well played.


----------



## Gypsy*

People who completely forget how to drive, when the first few snow flakes start falling.

...If it's that big of an issue, get the fuck off the road, and go back inside your house. god damn.


----------



## shimazu

when its cold and raining 

snow >>>>>>>>>cold rain

add like > to the thousandth degree actually


----------



## Jean-Paul

uh, when an old weirdo bum asks to take a photo of me on the bus because my coat is so pretty or some shit. 

no, i'm just kidding. i secretly felt glad even though i was like no, please gtfo.

really, mentals could take pics of me all day long and i'd pretend to be a model but i know they'd just go around jerking off in hovels alone or something.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hobo w/ a camera wtf?  wow it's hella rare to see them w/ electronics!  enroute to pawn i imagine :/


----------



## Illyria99

People who don't control their children in public...when the little bastards have a screaming tantrum and throw themselves on the floor, the parents do nothing. Those fucking kids shriek like they're being skinned alive. I hate spoiled kids. Even more, I hate lazy parents.


----------



## Gypsy*

Pet peeves, oh my...

If you live in Ohio, you should know how to drive in snow. & odds are, you DO know how to drive in snow. BUT, as soon as the roads get covered by an inch or two, you suddenly forget how to drive in the shit. You know what? FUCK YOU. It's people like you that cause accidents. If you freak out driving in the snow, guess what you should do? STAY YOUR ASS AT HOME!

And, at the moment, my biggest one is this... (I work in a tattoo studio, so this makes sense):

...If you're coming in to get tattooed, and you're just a walk in, I don't want to hear you bitch about your time constraints. Don't walk into the studio wanting your whole side done, in very small detail, and then tell me you need to be some where in an hour. Guess what? It's not going to happen. Firstly, we have to figure out the exact size that you would like this tattoo, then I have to stencil it. So, depending on how much detail there is, you could be sitting waiting for me to do this for 20-40 minutes, depending. Guess what? If it takes me 40 minutes to get the stencil perfect, and you only have an hour, I've only got 20 minutes to tattoo you. So your deadline? Unrealistic. & not only that, but fuck you. If you want a piece this big, and you're worried about time, call ahead and make a fucking appointment.

& just to add to the studio shit that irks me. GIRLS, if you want to get a genital piercing, for the love of everything Holy, please take a fucking shower, wash your busted ass stinky vagina. I have to be face first in it, and if that shit stinks, I might puke on you. Oh, and god damn... would it kill you to use a fucking razor on your shit? I don't need you to pull your panties off, and a 70s style bush pops out. That's just fucking gross.


....Fuck, man.


Edit:

@Illyria: Oh man, I completely fucking agree. If you're going to take your child or children out in public, make them act like decent human beings. & if you can't manage to do that, leave the little fuckers at home. Or duct tape their hands & mouths and put them in the fucking trunk. (I'm just kidding, kind of.)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Gypsy* said:


> Pet peeves, oh my...
> 
> If you live in Ohio, you should know how to drive in snow. & odds are, you DO know how to drive in snow. BUT, as soon as the roads get covered by an inch or two, you suddenly forget how to drive in the shit. You know what? FUCK YOU. It's people like you that cause accidents. If you freak out driving in the snow, guess what you should do? STAY YOUR ASS AT HOME!
> 
> And, at the moment, my biggest one is this... (I work in a tattoo studio, so this makes sense):
> 
> ...If you're coming in to get tattooed, and you're just a walk in, I don't want to hear you bitch about your time constraints. Don't walk into the studio wanting your whole side done, in very small detail, and then tell me you need to be some where in an hour. Guess what? It's not going to happen. Firstly, we have to figure out the exact size that you would like this tattoo, then I have to stencil it. So, depending on how much detail there is, you could be sitting waiting for me to do this for 20-40 minutes, depending. Guess what? If it takes me 40 minutes to get the stencil perfect, and you only have an hour, I've only got 20 minutes to tattoo you. So your deadline? Unrealistic. & not only that, but fuck you. If you want a piece this big, and you're worried about time, call ahead and make a fucking appointment.
> 
> & just to add to the studio shit that irks me. GIRLS, if you want to get a genital piercing, for the love of everything Holy, please take a fucking shower, *wash your busted ass stinky vagina*. I have to be face first in it, and if that shit stinks, I might puke on you. Oh, and god damn... would it kill you to use a fucking razor on your shit? I don't need you to pull your panties off, and a 70s style bush pops out. That's just fucking gross.
> 
> 
> ....Fuck, man.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> @Illyria: Oh man, I completely fucking agree. If you're going to take your child or children out in public, make them act like decent human beings. & if you can't manage to do that, leave the little fuckers at home. Or duct tape their hands & mouths and put them in the fucking trunk. (I'm just kidding, kind of.)


nomination for best-of bl.


----------



## shimazu

laughed at 





Gypsy* said:


> FUCK YOU. It's people like you that cause accidents. If you freak out driving in the snow, guess what you should do? STAY YOUR ASS AT HOME!



which is horribly untrue, and this person obviously never lost control or was in a vehicle that lost control in the snow

you could be fucking Ricky Bobby and still crash in the snow, its called traction bro


----------



## Jabberwocky

my first real proper smash-up/totalling was within the first ~15s of snow-driving (had skipped school and when we got to their house, wasn't snowing.  6hrs later/time to go home <cuz school just got out ;P >, and their house was on a hill.  end of story lol)
/gah that was a pretty ugly wreck :/


----------



## Gypsy*

I'm just saying. It's not like you're trying to do rocket science. It's just common sense when driving in slippery conditions. But, it's like... just collect yourself and use common-fucking-sense. Don't slam on your brakes, you're just going to slide. Don't panic, god damn.

...Fuck people.


----------



## Jabberwocky

if it were that simple, it wouldn't be the most common cause of highway congestion anytime there's more than 1/8" snow in the NE.  
/just sayin.


----------



## bronson

People don't often make a conscious choice to panic, it's instinctual.  Some people have panic disorders. This doesn't mean they shouldn't be allowed on the road, just that they would do well to become better acquainted with winter driving.

TBPH most of the people I see causing trouble in the winter are those without an ounce of concern or anxiety about it, who go breezing by you at summertime speeds. I shake my head, and think, see you in the ditch bud, and once in a while you do. I don't mind nervous granny drivers in the winter at all.


----------



## alasdairm

i read a post on bl today where the author spelled "want" (as in 'i want an ice cream') with an apostrophe: wan't

seriously? 

alasdair




Gypsy* said:


> ...Fuck people.


amen. hell is other people, as sartre observed. of course, to somebody else, we're 'people'.

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

alasdairm said:


> amen. hell is other people, as sartre observed. of course, to somebody else, we're 'people'.
> 
> alasdair



My pet peeve is how often this quote is misconstrued (as are most other existential ideas) as run-of-the-mill misanthropy when in fact the point the lazy-eyed Frenchman was trying to get across was that our view of ourselves is influenced by how others see and feel about us. When we attempt to define ourselves, we habitually take into account our relationship with The Other, using it in the creation of the self-hood in what Sartre refers to as being-for-others. "I see myself because others see me." And so at the other end of someone else's gaze is a reflection of myself for which I am utterly responsible for and this inescapable self-reflection of shame (or pride if you're lucky) is grounded outside of me. Ergo, hell is other people.

But yeah, anyway, normally I don't say anything. It's nice to have a forum in which to air out these types of feelings on topics I'd normally keep quiet on.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^do you have a newsletter i could subscribe to?



Max Power said:


> And so at the other end of someone else's gaze is a reflection of myself for which I am utterly responsible for and this inescapable self-reflection of shame (or pride if you're lucky) is grounded outside of me. Ergo, hell is other people.



not to go OT, but that last part doesn't make sense- how others interpret you is based on you, and is grounded/rooted in yourself, no?
/sartre isn't someone i'm read on..sorry if that q is moronic.


----------



## Max Power

bmxxx said:


> not to go OT, but that last part doesn't make sense- how others interpret you is based on you, and is grounded/rooted in yourself, no?
> /sartre isn't someone i'm read on..sorry if that q is moronic.



Existentialists use parables as a medium as much as drug mules use their rectum to smuggle dope. Sartre used one to describe just this topic.

You are in a hotel, peeping through the keyhole of a door, completely engrossed in what you are looking at. You just are, there is no subjective ego, just an observer who is using the keyhole as an instrument of voyeurism. You hear footsteps and turn around only to see the hotel security guard leering down at you. You suddenly discover yourself as the object of attention in the guard's condemning gaze and it makes you feel shame for your actions. You are looking at yourself through the eye's of the Other. You now suddenly see yourself and your shame and it is because of the Other. "I see myself because someone else sees me." Yes, how others view you is based on you but you arrive at this self through the viewpoint of the Other and thus it is grounded in the Other.

I hope that makes sense. I'm eating pizza and watching football while typing this.


----------



## Jabberwocky

okay i see what you mean i think- but cannot say i agree w/ that type of sentiment (in that, i'm not shameful because he caught me, i'm shamed because what i was doing was wrong; if i felt 100% comfortable w/ peeping, the only reason it'd be awkward, or that i'd be startled, would be fear of any trouble he could get me in)

edit: damn, this is an interesting idea tho...because, in a scenario of, say, masturbation, and being walked in on, you're not uncomfortable w/ masturbating you're uncomfortable because they saw you- ie you in their eyes.
///double-edit:  but....that one doesn't work either- you're not ashamed you were jacking off, you're ashamed you were careless about your privacy while doing so- that you were in such a scenario w/o sufficient regards to the level of privacy you'd chosen.


----------



## Max Power

Well, it doesn't have it necessarily be a shameful feeling. It can be a prideful feeling. Or a scared feeling. Or 'x' feeling. The specific feeling itself isn't the point, in this case.

That's enough derailment for one day.


----------



## panic in paradise

Max Power said:


> Well, it doesn't have it necessarily be a shameful feeling. It can be a prideful feeling. Or a scared feeling. Or 'x' feeling. The specific feeling itself isn't the point, in this case.
> 
> That's enough derailment for one day.



... and that's why hell is not other people, neither are they heaven, the conception of either exists with in yourself.

~
My pet peeve would be the written or spoken word "I'm".


----------



## Jabberwocky

how does _that _work? "I'm" is yourself- if you think that's the conception of hell/heaven/etc(which i'd agree with), but you dislike "I"/"I'm", isn't that tantamount to disliking existence?

PEEVE- cleaning the goddamn refrigerator   FML.


----------



## panic in paradise

bmxxx said:


> how does _that _work? "I'm" is yourself- if you think that's the conception of hell/heaven/etc(which i'd agree with), but you dislike "I"/"I'm", isn't that tantamount to disliking existence?
> 
> PEEVE- cleaning the goddamn refrigerator   FML.



its my pet peeve.
*shrugs

''Im" ; "I'm'': it strikes me as a punctuation, or a word not completed in pronunciation.


----------



## Jabberwocky

well, talk about ASSuming.  i figured you meant it in the context of the posts above it, not as a word/sound thing ;P

peeve: assumptions


----------



## panic in paradise

bmxxx said:


> well, talk about ASSuming.  i figured you meant it in the context of the posts above it, not as a word/sound thing ;P
> 
> peeve: assumptions



... lol.

that's okay.

its been that kind of day: the coffee girls just assumed that i was going to order a hot coffee and not an iced one, as usual, because of how cold it is today. they were confused to the point that they made my drink w/o ice anyways, after asking if i was certain that i wanted one with ice. they made it over again though and i carried on along my merry way back home to where i am warm*.*

_____
coffee nazis
8(


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People blinding you with their fucking brights! 

Makes me want to turn around, follow you home, and cave your head in with a tire iron.


----------



## modern buddha

shimazu said:


> laughed at
> 
> which is horribly untrue, and this person obviously never lost control or was in a vehicle that lost control in the snow
> 
> you could be fucking Ricky Bobby and still crash in the snow, its called traction bro



Prevemtion is the key, my friend. As a professional driver, I can say that the number one reason people crash, whether the weather is good, bad or terrible is because people are driving FAR too fast for the conditions. Slow the eff down! You can safely manage your traction. Don't be stupid. You are in control of that vehicle. Blaming your car in the ditch on "ugh, track-shun" is the lamest excuse out there. Drive better, drive safer, put DOWN the cell phone and you won't end up in a ditch. 

/end rant, for crying out loud



mr.scagnattie said:


> People blinding you with their fucking brights!
> 
> Makes me want to turn around, follow you home, and cave your head in with a tire iron.



When the guy in the tiny car won't speed up as he's merging in front of me. I'm letting you in, don't slow down!


----------



## euphoria

bmxxx said:


> PEEVE- cleaning the goddamn refrigerator   FML.



peeve of mine.... a gross dirty fridge! i just cleaned mine out last night after saying i'd do it for a couple months, ew it was nasty lol. strange how it is so much easier to live in your own filth but when I go to a friends and open their fridge and its all dirty and gross I am sickened


----------



## alasdairm

mr.scagnattie said:


> People blinding you with their fucking brights!


agreed. i am finding that more and more people just drive with their brights on all the time...

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

alasdairm.

he annoys me


----------



## voxmystic

Euphemism on drug forums.  I checked out a kratom board, because I wished to research sources, but all the "burning" and "aroma" bullshit just irritates the crap outta me. SWIMing is for fish and wusses. Why can't we just live in a world where we can be who we are? Ugh.


----------



## animal_cookie

resort fees. they are mandatory, so I don't see why they aren't just included in the price of the hotel room. Vegas is the worst offender, with resort fees running $25-$30. it is really annoying when said fees are for pool access but the pool is closed for the winter. it also includes shitty wifi and bottle water.


----------



## Max Power

animal_cookie said:


> resort fees. they are mandatory, so I don't see why they aren't just included in the price of the hotel room. Vegas is the worst offender, with resort fees running $25-$30. it is really annoying when said fees are for pool access but the pool is closed for the winter. it also includes shitty wifi and bottle water.



#1stworldproblems

(jokes, jokes)


----------



## euphoria

StarOceanHouse said:


> alasdairm.
> 
> he annoys me



me too. god.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Trolls.


----------



## AmorRoark

alasdairm said:


> agreed. i am finding that more and more people just drive with their brights on all the time...
> 
> alasdair



In the words of the great Peggy Hill:

"I don't know why everybody doesn't drive with their brights on all the time. It's so much easier to see!"


----------



## ebola?

Y'know, I think it's just that I'm annoyed by colloquialisms that I don't use myself.  Not saying that it's justified, but there it is. 

ebola


----------



## michael

people who do not follow through.


----------



## modern buddha

^ you're telling me, Michael! Drove me nuts when girls would serve the tennis ball, but only hit the ball and not follow through!


----------



## Illyria99

People who have long, _loud_ conversations on their mobile phones...especially when I'm trapped on the bus with them.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

People who let their kids run around unattended, messing shit up, should have them taken away and be given very crude, unanesthetized vasectomies/hysterectomies.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who fucking walk _slow_ in NYC.

Also, time for a new thread mods...


----------



## modelskinny

^ I hate that. I don't even LIVE in NYC and I walk like a speed walker when I'm in town.


----------



## bronson

mr.scagnattie said:


> Also, time for a new thread mods...



It is the currently standing protocol in Second Opinion not to close threads at the 1000th post as updates to the forum software have made it no longer necessary.  You may see it being done elsewhere on bL out of habit or nostalgia.


----------



## thebenster of Ra

When my "brain starts bleeding when using mushrooms", according to the uneducated raver


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mr.scagnattie said:


> People who fucking walk _slow_ in general



fix't, and is one of mine.

The worst one of all for me:  (a stranger) *asking me for money*, as if I'm rich or something. 8(



modelskinny said:


> ^ I hate that. I don't even LIVE in NYC and I walk like a speed walker when I'm in town.



fuck yea, another quick walker!  %)


----------



## quiet roar

Illyria99 said:


> People who have long, _loud_ conversations on their mobile phones....


This!

When people walk around my shop talking on their phones I always put the music up so it makes it hard for them to continue.


----------



## quiet roar

Max Power said:


> My pet peeve is how often this quote is misconstrued (as are most other existential ideas) as run-of-the-mill misanthropy when in fact the point the lazy-eyed Frenchman was trying to get across was that our view of ourselves is influenced by how others see and feel about us. When we attempt to define ourselves, we habitually take into account our relationship with The Other, using it in the creation of the self-hood in what Sartre refers to as being-for-others. "I see myself because others see me." And so at the other end of someone else's gaze is a reflection of myself for which I am utterly responsible for and this inescapable self-reflection of shame (or pride if you're lucky) is grounded outside of me. Ergo, hell is other people.


You are right, of course, but it works so well in a simple form that it's totally understandable that it get's misused so often.


----------



## Cranoo

Sometimes it can take too long to get a reply on certain forums but most of the time bluelight is fine and i'm happy to be a member! 

PS. How do I make my own blog on here?


----------



## bronson

Blogs Guidelines should have most of the information you need.  Also I believe you must have Bluelighter status before you can start a blog on here.  Any further questions, you may be better served to ask in Support.


----------



## tackyspiral

bronson said:


> Blogs Guidelines should have most of the information you need.  Also I believe you must have Bluelighter status before you can start a blog on here.  Any further questions, you may be better served to ask in Support.



an so mod just made the 1018 post.... you guys really dont close/ restart threads in SO huh?.... and yes i am uptight i guess


----------



## Furry mouth

Dog shit!
Got out of driver side of my car and put my foot on ground, mushed it straight into dog shite.  
Had to stand on road removing it from all over my shoe as I was about to go into docs surgery.  Didn't want to go in stinking of shit.
Then 7 days later, got out of passenger side and same fucking thing happened except going into relative's house.
Then 10 days later someone came into my house with it all over their shoes...........keep calm  ....I said.....but I was so mad if I had a gun and found those dogs, I would have shot them up their arses along with their owners and made them all eat the dog shit.


----------



## alasdairm

Cranoo said:


> Sometimes it can take too long to get a reply on certain forums but most of the time bluelight is fine and i'm happy to be a member!


it took you *13 days* to respond to this thread: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...ggles-quot?p=11214666&viewfull=1#post11214666

*5 days* to respond to this one: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/659827-The-Future-of-Drugs?p=11214651&viewfull=1#post11214651

is that unfair? probably... but if you feel that replies on bl take took long then i invite you to consider mr. gandhi's famous words: "_you must be the change you wish to see in the world_"

welcome to bluelight.

alasdair


----------



## addictivepersona

tackyspiral said:


> an so mod just made the 1018 post.... you guys really dont close/ restart threads in SO huh?.... and yes i am uptight i guess


Read somewhere the other day that there is no longer a need thanks to the latest upgrade, yada yada.


----------



## bronson

^ bingo. Lots of other sections are still doing it out of habit, or simply a want to do so. SO moderation decided to forego it for the time being and see how it worked out. No issues thus far so to speak of.


----------



## Illyria99

People who sit next you on the bus, and _insist_ on making small talk. Even when I've (politely) made it clear that I don't want to talk.


----------



## Max Power

tackyspiral said:


> an so mod just made the 1018 post.... you guys really dont close/ restart threads in SO huh?.... and yes i am uptight i guess



Closing threads at 1k is a preference rather than a steadfast rule. If users put forth a solid & logical rationale as to why threads should be restarted at 1k, then we might consider it. Maybe. 

Probably not, but who knows.


----------



## yeahbutno

Illyria99 said:


> People who sit next you on the bus, and _insist_ on making small talk. Even when I've (politely) made it clear that I don't want to talk.



100% agree, especially when you end up giving them huge hints


----------



## Furry mouth

yeahbutno said:


> 100% agree, especially when you end up giving them huge hints



People who sit beside you on the bus who are all arses and elbows and insist on invading your personal space with really stinky vomity bad breath


----------



## modern buddha

People who use "; )" face to denote joking around instead of using " ".

*coughaddipcough*

 hehe


----------



## shimazu

I seriously cant stand people who say they are leaving and then proceed fo linger about for like ten minutes after the fact.


----------



## tackyspiral

In the United States a valid drivers license is not a good enough form of ID for Government purposes! No for social services or the BMV I need a birth certificate or passport.... why is a slip of paper given to me 23 years ago more proof than a gov issue photo drivers license/id


----------



## RedLeader

Illyria99 said:


> People who sit next you on the bus, and _insist_ on making small talk. Even when I've (politely) made it clear that I don't want to talk.



"I'd love to chit-chat, but I'm on day two of cold turkey heroin withdrawal right now, and too much talking might make me throw up and/or shit myself.  Not that I'm not willing to take the risk, since you seem like a person I'd love to get to know. I just wanted to warn you in case...hope you like Mexican, I had it over the course of the night. Can I borrow ten bucks?"




tackyspiral said:


> In the United States a valid drivers license is not a good enough form of ID for Government purposes! No for social services or the BMV I need a birth certificate or passport.... why is a slip of paper given to me 23 years ago more proof than a gov issue photo drivers license/id




Some places in the States won't accept a passport as a valid form of ID (such as to buy smokes or drinks).  The reason I always heard was that the stores didn't get the technology needed to swipe passports to for authentication (but they did for state-issued IDs).   Haha, my favourite time was when I just had my passport and they wouldn't sell me cigarettes since I couldn't show a state ID.  I asked what I would do if I was a tourist from overseas and the girls kinda looked at each other and agreed that a passport would be sufficient there.  WTF? 

And then the time that I had a job that involved selling alcohol and this dude wanted to use his conceal and carry permit for ID.  We couldn't let him, and he COMPLETELY LOST IT.  It sounds like I'm making it up, but he wanted to buy a case of Budweiser to drink on July 4th...I was like "man, it's just store policy, I'm not questioning your relationship with your country..." and he went on about a fifteen minute rampage before having to be escorted to his vehicle (surprisingly enough was a Japanese sportscar). 




I really cannot stand the word *WHOOPS*.  So god-damn obnoxious.  "Oops" already kinda bothers me, but "whoops" is "oops" on steroids.  A choice word too for those troubled people who seem to like to go out out of their ways to create situations in which they can use their choice word(s). 

I swear every single female in my extended family seems to get some type of gratification  out of the use of this word, as if the uncomfortable/inconvenient/difficult/weird/fucked-up situations that, in their minds, beg its use are worth it just so that they can exclaim "WHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOPS!" (enough Os to impersonate every train in the world twice, probably getting headaches by how hard they press the lips together for the P when it comes....) as we nearly collide entering/exiting the kitchen or whatever it might be.  That half-second after the event occurs before it's exclaimed is the worst.  When ya know it's coming, see the lips changing shape, the eyes lighting up...

I'll know if any of my family members are BLers when I see them complaining in here about a family member who does not want to stop saying "If you don't stop saying 'Whoops,' I am going to strangle you.  Intentionally.  Like without any whoops" too many times.


----------



## bronson

^ That was a thoroughly entertaining read! :D


----------



## addictivepersona

RedLeader said:


> Some places in the States won't accept a passport as a valid form of ID (such as to buy smokes or drinks).  The reason I always heard was that the stores didn't get the technology needed to swipe passports to for authentication (but they did for state-issued IDs).   Haha, my favourite time was when I just had my passport and they wouldn't sell me cigarettes since I couldn't show a state ID.  I asked what I would do if I was a tourist from overseas and the girls kinda looked at each other and agreed that a passport would be sufficient there.  WTF?
> 
> And then the time that I had a job that involved selling alcohol and this dude wanted to use his conceal and carry permit for ID.  We couldn't let him, and he COMPLETELY LOST IT.


I once tried buying cigarettes with a two-day expired drivers license and a temporary paper license... They would not let me.  I got fairly pissy, and that's putting it lightly...

"Whoops" bugs me, too, but not as much as it does you.  Whoops, no rhyme intended there!  ;D



Not sure if this has been covered in here before, but when people say they're going to talk _to you_ at some point.  Should be talk _with_ you, assuming you're coherent enough to listen and reply.  ;)  Speaking _to_ someone implies, in my opinion, that someone either cannot reply or needs a one-way/one-sided conversation (a lecture or a "talking to").


----------



## Tromps

people who don't wash their hands after using the restroom, especially after taking a duce please do us all a favor. also can't stand it when people cough and sneeze into their hands. grimyy.


----------



## voxmystic

^ I hate that! Especially when they are in some type of service job. A couple months ago, I ordered a coffee, and the whole time he was making it, the dude was coughing on his hands, and wiping his nose. So he goes to hand me the coffee, and I'm like, "no, thanks" and he acts like I'm the one being rude. Sheesh!


----------



## China Rider

woman who i don't know, but since they work the cash register or something think that it's okay to call me hun, or sweetie, etc


----------



## bronson

^ I too agree it's a little disturbing when people working with the public use terms of endearment towards customers / whoever.  Professionalism, ya know sweet cheeks?!


----------



## shimazu

Tromps said:


> people who don't wash their hands after using the restroom, especially after taking a duce please do us all a favor. also can't stand it when people cough and sneeze into their hands. grimyy.





voxmystic said:


> ^ I hate that! Especially when they are in some type of service job. A couple months ago, I ordered a coffee, and the whole time he was making it, the dude was coughing on his hands, and wiping his nose. So he goes to hand me the coffee, and I'm like, "no, thanks" and he acts like I'm the one being rude. Sheesh!





China Rider said:


> woman who i don't know, but since they work the cash register or something think that it's okay to call me hun, or sweetie, etc



thats funny China Rider I couldve sworn it was you that said you never washed your hands


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who cut you off to merge and then go slow as shit.


----------



## alasdairm

people who stand at the check out in trader joes and just watch the cashier ring up all their goods, then stand and watch him/her bag them.

too good to bag your own groceries?



alasdair


----------



## bronson

^ As a cashier I can attest that almost everyone feels they are.  Hell, most of them won't even be bothered to load the packed bags into their cart.  Society is a lazy place.


----------



## ebola?

I don't like the term "the cloud" (it's really the definite article that offends me).  I'm not sure why, as I find _the_ internet fine. 

ebola


----------



## L2R

^maybe the "net" suggests some kind of systemic structure, secure. the "cloud" suggests and image of vapourised information all merging in an insecure blob.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who roll their eyes when having a disagreement with you... We can argue and say what's bothering us.. but you don't have to be a rude piece of shit. That just makes me 10x more pissed off and it's super disrespectful.


----------



## ebola?

A new one: people expressing annoyance or indignation at or demanding modification of facial expressions that I'm unaware of having made.  Do people really usually have these things within the scope of conscious monitoring and control?



			
				L2R said:
			
		

> maybe the "net" suggests some kind of systemic structure, secure. the "cloud" suggests and image of vapourised information all merging in an insecure blob.



I think that's sorta it, though I think that it is an issue of actual structure, not just metaphorical nomenclature.  There is indeed a single network structure binding together nearly all TCP/IP based communication worldwide.  With cloud computing, though, while storage is distributed, it's not unified in this way.  There is not "the cloud"; rather, there are some clouds.  Maybe sometimes we can pick out larger 'storm systems', but there's no unified 'terrestrial weather system'.

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

^ so are you saying they get irate over the facial expressions you make?


----------



## ebola?

....mediated via others, yeah, i guess.


----------



## bronson

People who invite you over just to chill, but then want to go out as soon as you show up. Had I known that I would have declined the invite to start.


----------



## China Rider

bronson said:


> ^ As a cashier I can attest that almost everyone feels they are.  Hell, most of them won't even be bothered to load the packed bags into their cart.  Society is a lazy place.



hell, if i have less than 10 items i refuse to even take a bag

it's actually a pet peeve of mine when i buy like a pack of cigs and 2 bags of candy and the cashier starts bagging it, i decline a bag, and sometimes they seem to get upset

just trying to go green, yo


----------



## shimazu

the term Lazy Susan makes me angry for some reason


----------



## scubagirl200

People who use hashtags for everything, especially when they're not on twitter 

#annoying #pointless #hashtag


----------



## michael

forgetting to use the reusable bags i have


----------



## Max Power

scubagirl200 said:


> People who use hashtags for everything, especially when they're not on twitter
> 
> #annoying #pointless #hashtag



Yes.

Yes.

Even worse is those who incorporate it into everyday speech.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

how do you incorporate it into everyday speech ?

pound sign horny


----------



## alasdairm

^ pretty hot, eh?

my peeve today is people who can't miss an opportunity to show a picture of their baby. any picture which needs to be shown contains baby. picture of my new car? here's my new car with my baby in it. picture of the new pet? here's the pet with the baby...

alasdair


----------



## michael

i had 4 or 5 fb friends who all had their babies at the same time.  it reached a point where i would have rather seen crime scene photos than baby pictures.


----------



## alasdairm

i just fear that if/when i have a child, i'll become one of those parents who thinks that the rest of the world is as interested in their baby as they are...



alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

People that s s  st s stutter.


----------



## laugh

dickheads without manners.


----------



## scubagirl200

people who don't respond to text messages promptly

jackets without pockets 

super drunk people at the bar who try to make conversation with you, and ask questions like "so, tell me your life story...how did you and your fiance meet? when did you know he was the one??" ugh, please leave me alone i'm trying to get drunk here 

people who don't notice non-verbal cues or get the subtle hints you drop when you're trying to leave or you want them to stop something they're doing without being blunt and/or rude to them. c'mon people, pay attention and take the hint already


----------



## bagochina

People who constantly refer to g/f or b/f as their fiance


----------



## tackyspiral

SarcasticOne said:


> People that s s  st s stutter.



aw but they cant help it!!!


----------



## modern buddha

bagochina said:


> People who constantly refer to g/f or b/f as their fiance



Are they engaged?


----------



## China Rider

the other day i was at the bar with two friends and i told them i had been on suboxone and am overcoming a heroin habit
anyway, that just led us to having a pretty serious conversation about life in general, and talking about how they were supportive, etc

and then suddenly the jukebox stopped and one of my biggest pet peeves rears it's ugly head - low life eave droppers who are strangers, i was able to hear them(by accident) mocking the conversation we were having, despite being a person who is fairly confident, not sensitive and has no shame(it's almost impossible for me to feel embarrassed, and i have no problem laughing at/mocking my self when i do something stupid)

i've never been in a fight before but i was on a high dose of amphetamine and pretty drunk, i came pretty close to confronting this fat ass


----------



## shimazu

fuck em CR they probably dont even know that all opioids are addictive. People just hear the word heroin and immidiately assume you are a junkie. But if hes a fatass then you have yojr answer as to why he puts other people down

my pet peeve is basically anything that comes out of my brothers mouth. seriously I fucking hate him. And its not just me, both my parents are fed up with him, all of his friends are pissed at him, hes just a piece of shit. Hasnt NOT owed anyone money at any point in the past two months and all he does is buy roxis and try to get me to smoke him up. I mean I do opiates and all but I never had to borrow money off anyone to buy drugs, let alone my fucking brother whos 4 years younger than me.

All he ever talks about is how the cartoon show he's trying to make is going to take off, but theres one problem, IT'S NOT ANY GOOD. And every time I try to give him advice on how to make it more humourous or clever he either says "nah im gonna do it my way" or even gayer he steals my idea and claims he created it. I seriously cant wait to move out kf here and never speak to him again like holy shit man I feel like I not only have to hide my drug use from my parets but my fucking brother too because hes such a fuckkng mooch.

Not to mention hes late for everything except buying drugs, looks in the mirror adjusting his hair like 1/3rd of the day (I wish I was exaggerating), has a sense of entitlement that I really dknt understand where it comes from. He acts like aince we dont live in the ghetto we arent poor im like dude look at dads bank account and tell me we wrent poor shut the fuck up. But the. be might have to actually contribute something to the household besides leaving the garage door open in 20 degree weather (kills the oil bill) or leaving his dip spit containers laying around the house. 

I seriously wouldnt be too upset if he just fucking died, and I know thats cold but if you met him youd probably come to the same conclusion


----------



## ebola?

"Chick" and "chic" are two distinct words, with distinct pronunciations and meanings, people.

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

^ who in the world messed that up?!


----------



## RedLeader

Fake smiles have been really getting on my nerves lately.  You know, the kind made my coworkers or family members to try and remind you that they are happy.  When it appears that the person's trying to physically connect the corner of his/her (typically her) mouth to the earlobes, and yet distinctly no movement in the eye area (which is a true indicator that a smile is real and not a fake).  I typically will see a family member or coworker and we'll kinda stare at each other for a second or so, before the person tilts his/her head a little and forces the silly looking gigantic fake smile.  

What's wrong with a subtle grin?  Why does the smile have to be such that it would be impossible to squeeze even one more millimeter out?  I get it, you're miserable but want to appear happy.  Gotta keep the charade up another moment longer, right?  You do realise that your smile looks obviously fake, and that they way it's done instantly with the head turn really does make it look like someone is saying CHEESE! in your head.  Keep up those fake appearances!

On a similar note, people who tell me that I need to smile more, ask me why I am not smiling or anything similar.  By nature I'm just not a person who naturally has a (sober) grin fixed on my face when I am having a good time.  Doing so would be kinda painful after a bit, I would think.  Or I'd forget about keeping it going and would revert back to my normal 'in another world blank stare.'  If it really bothers you that much that I'm not meeting my smile quota, bring it up with your psychiatrist.  

My natural smile is more like a carefree laugh that just has me kind of opening my mouth and squinting my eyes.  This mouth-closed, pull it as hard as physically possible smile while tilting the head to the left is just truly bizarre.  Is it just a formal gesture like a handshake or a bow, or is there more to it? Would a woman please explain to me why women feel it necessary to do this for one another instead of doing something more natural and carefree?  I genuinely am after an answer here! 

Oh gosh, I once worked a retail job and I had this newbie GM who was so caught up in the idea of making all of his employees smile.  The irony of it was that the guy never smiled himself, and when he did it was painfully obvious that he felt very awkward.  But he started this policy where if one employee caught another employee working the cash register without a smile on, that employee was to immediately tell him over the private line on the headset (tattle on the other employee).  And if he (the GM) caught an employee obviously looking at another employee who was not smiling and yet did not buzz him, that employee would get written up for not tattling.  Talk about a good way to keep your employees smiling - writing them up and/or cutting their hours for not smiling enough and then sending them right back out there to try and smile more.  Great plan, bound to work! I even once had a customer formally complain to the store about me because I wasn't smiling enough during her transaction.  "Employee ______ was not smiling at the register, and it was like he didn't really even want to be at work" was essentially the complaint as best as I can remember it (she also said that my wrapping job was not up to par on an item that was not even supposed to be wrapped without customer request, and there was no customer request here but I had a habit of wrapping this one anyway because it tended to get a lot of customers bent out-of-shape).  But ya, who actually takes time out of the day to call a retail store and complain that a cashier was not smiling enough during a transaction?  So glad I don't have to work in that kind of an environment these days!


----------



## shimazu

people always think im not having a good time because I usually keep a pretty blank expression on my face. I blame my German side they all get the same shit

yeah I still hate my brother. not even trying to be emo hes just a piece of shit


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> people always think im not having a good time because I usually keep a pretty blank expression on my face. I blame my German side they all get the same shit


that used to bother me too, and still does if someone keeps asking me why i'm not having a good time

now i realize, i may not be having a bad time, but if i'm in fact having a good time i usually express it clearly through my body language 

i'm not even talking about when this is done towards myself - it annoys me when i see people laughing at other people's mistakes, really man? what's so funny about someone locking their keys in the car(etc)? i'm only willing to laugh WITH someone towards their mistakes if they make it clear that it's no big deal/pretty funny

i just remembered one i've been meaning to post

people who think they can accurately gauge another person's confidence


----------



## ebola?

simply live said:
			
		

> ^ who in the world messed that up?!



Run a search on Bluelight for the word "chic" and you'll see. 

ebola


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> "Chick" and "chic" are two distinct words, with distinct pronunciations and meanings, people.
> 
> ebola



and don't even get me started on 'sheik'!


----------



## ebola?

Sheik Yurbuti!
...
Max Power: would it bother you less if I incessantly overused "" rather than ""?

ebola


----------



## Max Power

I'd say it's about equal.

However,  is a lot less subtle.


----------



## michael

ebola? said:


> Sheik Yurbuti!



*cough* yerbouti *cough*


----------



## shimazu

when someone parks really close on either side of a parking spot and youre sitting there for a minute trying to judge the dimensions of youre car and you start to pull in and realize its a lost cause so you gotta back out and by that point someone is probably walking behind you so you gotta wait for them to move and its always a grandma or crippled person of course so you waste 5 mins of your life trying to do something that should take 3 seconds if people werent ignorant fucks.


----------



## voxmystic

ebola? said:


> "Chick" and "chic" are two distinct words, with distinct pronunciations and meanings, people.
> 
> ebola


I know, but I don't like to spell it "chick" if I'm talking about the slang term for woman. It irritates me. In my middle age, I'm a lot more belligerent about breaking stupid rules that I dislike.


----------



## ebola?

voxmystic said:
			
		

> I know, but I don't like to spell it "chick" if I'm talking about the slang term for woman. It irritates me. In my middle age, I'm a lot more belligerent about breaking stupid rules that I dislike.



So you'd like to type a totally different word, with a completely different pronunciation and meaning instead? 

ebola


----------



## voxmystic

Yes. It's language. Its purpose is to communicate ideas, and its nature is to evolve. If you know what I mean, why ya wanna nitpick?


----------



## cerebral_pauly

calm down youre acting like a chic

I dislike toll booths that combine EZ-Pass with ticketers. Like whats the point then?


----------



## modern buddha

shimazu said:


> when someone parks really close on either side of a parking spot and youre sitting there for a minute trying to judge the dimensions of youre car and you start to pull in and realize its a lost cause so you gotta back out and by that point someone is probably walking behind you so you gotta wait for them to move and its always a grandma or crippled person of course so you waste 5 mins of your life trying to do something that should take 3 seconds if people werent ignorant fucks.



Park further away and walk...


cerebral_pauly said:


> calm down youre acting like a chic
> 
> I dislike toll booths that combine EZ-Pass with ticketers. Like whats the point then?



Because people are not paying attention and go into tue booth anyway.


----------



## voxmystic

This is more than a peeve, but I'm not ready to start a thread over it... Americans would rather have money than principals. It's a generalization, and doesn't apply to everyone, all the time, but often we seem to have a pricetag on our ideals. It's revolting.


----------



## shimazu

I really cant stand when someone goes "what time is it?" and they are standing within five feet of a fucking clock


----------



## ebola?

vox said:
			
		

> Americans would rather have money than principals.



And most would like even more to earn interest on their principals. 

ebola


----------



## badandwicked

shimazu said:


> I really cant stand when someone goes "what time is it?" and they are standing within five feet of a fucking clock



I did that once standing under Big Ben. In my defence I was wasted.

Chic and chick are not interchangable, as mentioned they are two separate words with two separate meanings. Yes language evolves, and so it should, but not by complete misuse.


----------



## tackyspiral

can i do a pet peeve about myself?.... well i am going to...
i really hate that when i get anxious i also get all hot and sweaty which just worsens the situation all around.... its irritating


----------



## scubagirl200

People who leave notes on your car.

Yesterday I came home super sick from work (almost puked in the car it was awful)...anyway I find a spot close to my place, but it was a struggle to parallel park there bc of the other fucks who parked around me. 

I wake up this morning for work, go to my car and find a note with a diagram and everything of how I'm a terrible person for parking how I did, arrows showing why and how I suck at life for parking where I did, and threatened that next time it happens my car will get keyed. Of course the other two cars were gone, so I can see how someone would be upset. But c'mon people, leaving a threatening note over a parking spot? It pisses me off that I was blamed for how other people parked. 

People are awesome, aren't they?. I SUPER want to post something in that area in response, but venting here is better


----------



## badandwicked

1 panino, 2 panini.


----------



## ebola?

okay.
1 graffito, 1+n graffiti?
1 paparazzo, 1+n paparazzi?

I think that with semi-recently borrowed words, it's a bit ambiguous as to whether they should follow the pluralization-rules of the language from which they were borrowed or one of English's.  There are several English words where the singular and plural forms are identical (eg, series).

ebola


----------



## badandwicked

ebola? said:


> okay.
> 1 graffito, 1+n graffiti?
> 1 paparazzo, 1+n paparazzi?



yes, on the paparazzo front, if its a single photographer, as in this context http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jan/02/justin-bieber-photographer-killed-la

The graffiti one is slightly different as although the piece may be singular, its composed of multiple parts so the i ending applies.

1 bambino, 2 bambini 

1 cappuchino, 2 cappuchini     http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1936343

etc etc.

I don't think its ambiguity, just erronious to the point its become widely accepted by those with no knowledge of Italian.

That said, much as its a peeve that we get it wrong I wouldn't go into a cafe in an english speaking country and ask for 'one panino and two cappuchini please' as I'd feel like a tit 

badandwicked


----------



## ebola?

> just erronious to the point its become widely accepted by those with no knowledge of Italian.



But that's what language is, that's how it works.  Otherwise, most of us would just be speaking some Indo-European progenitor to the variety languages as we now know them.

ebola


----------



## One Thousand Words

People who use their phone on the toilet. Now I'll let it slid that only about half of you even wash you hands after going to the bathroom, (and we all know who you are you grubby cunts ) but I have never seen any person wipe down or wash their smart phone afterwards. Double this peeve if you use it for a wank bank. To compound the issue you then want to toss that faecal covered peace of technology on the dining table or kitchen benches. 

Get a magazine rack you fucking barbarians.


----------



## shimazu

people who get worked up over germs

they're everywhere


----------



## One Thousand Words

You just made the list shimazu.


----------



## modern buddha

One Thousand Words said:


> People who use their phone on the toilet. Now I'll let it slid that only about half of you even wash you hands after going to the bathroom, (and we all know who you are you grubby cunts ) but I have never seen any person wipe down or wash their smart phone afterwards. Double this peeve if you use it for a wank bank. To compound the issue you then want to toss that faecal covered peace of technology on the dining table or kitchen benches.
> 
> Get a magazine rack you fucking barbarians.



Lol wut? Most people don't continue to use their phones while they are trying to wipe. Also, who in their right.minds would WASH their phone after? Do you carry around screen wipes? Didn't think so. 

When my boss says that a truck just got fixed and switches me onto it from another truck that still needs repairs only to find out that this truck has something majorly wrong with it and needs immediate repairs. Don't tell me something is fixed and ready to go if it still needs to be repaired. Sheesh...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Sounds like you just made the grub list too Buddha


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Trick fucking questions from your girlfriend that have _no_ right answer. Everything you say is wrong, not answering is wrong, you're just fucked.


----------



## modern buddha

One Thousand Words said:


> Sounds like you just made the grub list too Buddha



Sounds like you made the "clean freak" list, ATW.


----------



## Illyria99

Girls who change their behaviour when a man appears. I could be talking about something with another girl, but when a man appears she suddenly starts twirling her hair and acting ultra "feminine."


----------



## China Rider

^ yeah i can relate, regardless of gender i'm speaking with my attitude and tone do not change
and find it annoying how guys change when girls are around, even though i realize they more than likely can't help it and i'm guilty of sometimes go above and beyond to make a  cute cashier giggle

i can't stand dude's who hang out at gas stations and stalk out the cashier, poor girl has no escape except calling for security, which could result in stalker dude going full blown stalker

i've got a minor crush on the cashier at the smoke shop near work, i never really chat or anything we just feed each other good vibes, wish she was in friday, i've never asked anyone out while they were at work, but i was feeling good and wanted to make a move and tell her we should hang out, and if she said yes was gonna give her a note with my name and # , and a message that reads'ask for dr.russia or mr.polar time', it's a test to see if we share sense of humor, most important element when considering prospective SOs

pet peeve is a women who wouldn't find my note some what humorless, or at least  recognize it was attempted humor, i swear most woman would be like wtf this guy is crazy(bad crazy), call cops


----------



## ad lib

People (especially customers at work) who interrupt me/talk over me mid sentence when I'm trying to talk to or explain something to them that they asked. Its so rude.


----------



## China Rider

thinking that just because you started talking first, it automatically means you're allowed to go on for as long as you want isn't fair

usually people jump in on conversations cause they've heard what they wanted to know, or have a new question

getting interrupted does suck, but there are situations where you've got to accept it


----------



## One Thousand Words

modern buddha said:


> Sounds like you made the "clean freak" list, ATW.



I am far from a clean freak, you don't spend a lot of your time in the outdoors and not come to accept eating with grubby finger nails or a face like a miner's wife. There are some common rules to survival however, one of which is you don't eat where you shit. It has taken humans millions of years to realise that simple hygienic practices actually reduce disease. The moment you lift the toilet seat your hands come in contact with a faecal contaminated surface. I won't bore you with the science of aerosols but you need to realise that you don't need to wipe your arse with the corner of your galaxy 3 to transfer these contaminants to your face the next time you take a call. Basic hygiene principles are common sense and are the major way to contain gastric outbreaks in the community. 

Next time we have dinner I'm cooking, ok Buddha?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Fucking cars going slow as shit in the left lane, who try and speed up because they feel dumb as hell and embarrassed when you try and pass them. Those people make me wish I had a big truck so I could just ram them off the road and into a ditch, hopefully causing some serious bodily harm.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

ASSHOLE DRIVERS

LOLZ I JUST READ THE POST ABOVE ME, AFTER I POSTED,  ASSHOLE DRIVERS INCLUDE THE DICKHEADS THAT PULL RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU AND THEN YOUR LEFT SLAMMING ON YOUR BRAKES LIKE YOUR THE DICKHEAD DRIVER....I FLIP EM OFF AND SPEED UP N' CUT EM OFF ASSHOLES.,

*ANOTHER ONE PPL THAT TYPE IN CAPS PSSH BITCHEZ.*


----------



## alasdairm

gr33n3y3z said:


> ASSHOLE DRIVERS
> ...
> I FLIP EM OFF AND SPEED UP N' CUT EM OFF




alasdair


----------



## laugh

lol


----------



## Apostacious

When people trivialize homosexual love.


----------



## ebola?

Green Eyes said:
			
		

> ASSHOLE DRIVERS
> 
> LOLZ I JUST READ THE POST ABOVE ME, AFTER I POSTED, ASSHOLE DRIVERS INCLUDE THE DICKHEADS THAT PULL RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU AND THEN YOUR LEFT SLAMMING ON YOUR BRAKES LIKE YOUR THE DICKHEAD DRIVER....I FLIP EM OFF AND SPEED UP N' CUT EM OFF ASSHOLES.,
> 
> *ANOTHER ONE PPL THAT TYPE IN CAPS PSSH BITCHEZ.*



The majority of posts in this thread are about annoying phonetic, syntactic, and semantic mistakes in written English; I'm not sure if the above post will be able to win a great deal of sympathy. 

ebola


----------



## Apostacious

gr33n3y3z said:


> ASSHOLE DRIVERS
> 
> LOLZ I JUST READ THE POST ABOVE ME, AFTER I POSTED,  ASSHOLE DRIVERS INCLUDE THE DICKHEADS THAT PULL RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU AND THEN YOUR LEFT SLAMMING ON YOUR BRAKES LIKE YOUR THE DICKHEAD DRIVER....I FLIP EM OFF AND SPEED UP N' CUT EM OFF ASSHOLES.,
> 
> *ANOTHER ONE PPL THAT TYPE IN CAPS PSSH BITCHEZ.*



Careful.  This is how you can get on the wrong side of the wrong person, if you know what I'm saying...


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> The majority of posts in this thread are about annoying phonetic, syntactic, and semantic mistakes in written English; I'm not sure if the above post will be able to win a great deal of sympathy.
> 
> ebola



Please use the quote button, ebola. Please.


----------



## ebola?

Why?  I haven't been calling you "Max Powers". 

ebola


----------



## michael

ebola post #1112:  it's just so helpful to the rest of us.


----------



## shimazu

the people that wave as they cut you off at a stop sign

like it just erases what just happened right?


----------



## ebola?

michael said:
			
		

> ebola post #1112: it's just so helpful to the rest of us.



How does it display distinctly from the code punched in manually?

ebola


----------



## michael

if you use the quote button it also links to the original post.


----------



## ebola?

Ah.  I had no idea.

ebola


----------



## modern buddha

One Thousand Words said:


> I am far from a clean freak, you don't spend a lot of your time in the outdoors and not come to accept eating with grubby finger nails or a face like a miner's wife. There are some common rules to survival however, one of which is you don't eat where you shit. It has taken humans millions of years to realise that simple hygienic practices actually reduce disease. The moment you lift the toilet seat your hands come in contact with a faecal contaminated surface. I won't bore you with the science of aerosols but you need to realise that you don't need to wipe your arse with the corner of your galaxy 3 to transfer these contaminants to your face the next time you take a call. Basic hygiene principles are common sense and are the major way to contain gastric outbreaks in the community.
> 
> Next time we have dinner I'm cooking, ok Buddha?



Hahaha. If I promise not to wipe my ass with the corner of my phone, can I cook you and CotB dinner? I am not the person with grubby fingernails, trust me. I can see the necessity and appreciate being clean now that I am a trucker. It's SO hard to keep your hands clean. I just had to "lol" at people wiping their asses with their phones.



Apostacious said:


> When people trivialize homosexual love.



When people overexaggerate homosexual love, also. :/


----------



## shimazu

im sure doofs are the pinnacle of cleanliness


----------



## Illyria99

People who don't call to let you know they can't make a date....seriously, that drives me fucking insane.


----------



## One Thousand Words

shimazu said:


> im sure doofs are the pinnacle of cleanliness



Nothing screams hygienic like an oil barrel over a deep drop pit with a bucket of lime to sprinkle when you are done. Then again the type of people they attract are also the ones who advocate no soap showers and crystal deodorant.


----------



## alasdairm

i saw somebody use the phrase "_to eaches own_" today.

i weep.

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

weird innit?


----------



## modern buddha

alasdairm said:


> i saw somebody use the phrase "_to eaches own_" today.
> 
> i weep.
> 
> alasdair



Ohhhhh, my head. Why does the world have to be this way?



shimazu said:


> weird innit?



I see what you did there.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I hate when a moderator misspell my user name...'Green Eyes'  No it's  'gr33n3y3z' .


----------



## Apostacious

gr33n3y3z said:


> I hate when a moderator misspell my user name...'Green Eyes'  No it's  'gr33n3y3z' .




you haven't ventured into ADD, P&S, or CEP much have you Green Eyes?


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Apostacious said:


> you haven't ventured into ADD, P&S, or CEP much have you Green Eyes?



haha no! Why? I love your edit btw.


----------



## Apostacious

ah just that is ebola?'s M.O. (he used to mod CEP and mods P&S and ADD nowadays)   thanks btw


----------



## pastelcircus

Pet peeve- when people who don't have food intolerances act like it's impossible for people to not be able to eat certain food groups.


----------



## modern buddha

Hey, Green Eyes,

Isn't that the whole point of spelling your name with 3s? Because the actual username "Green Eyes" was taken?


----------



## ebola?

Green Eyes said:


> I hate when a moderator misspell my user name...'Green Eyes'  No it's  'gr33n3y3z' .



I hate it when users misspell their own names. 

ebola


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who walk slow in Manhattan.. 8(


----------



## walkercoonhounds

People who think they are entitled to special treatment due to their job,name,relationship status or any reason.  people who talk about the same thing day after day after day(usually old people).


----------



## gr33n3y3z

modern buddha said:


> Hey, Green Eyes,
> 
> Isn't that the whole point of spelling your name with 3s? Because the actual username "Green Eyes" was taken?



No actually, I like the number 3 so I usually will spell any user name with an 'E' in it  and replace with a '3' .


----------



## psood0nym

ebola? said:


> I hate it when users misspell their own names.
> 
> ebola


Yeah!


----------



## modern buddha

gr33n3y3z said:


> No actually, I like the number 3 so I usually will spell any user name with an 'E' in it  and replace with a '3' .



I'm sorry that you butcher the English language by using the number "3" to represent a backwards "e", which is still incorrect anyway.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

modern buddha said:


> I'm sorry that you butcher the English language by using the number "3" to represent a backwards "e", which is still incorrect anyway.



I'm sorry for everyone else that your a "senior moderator"  because you obviously suck at it . 
Do you have anything else better to do than to pick on how I chose to spell my name?  
Go fuck yourself, oh and shouldn't "Buddha" have a capital letter "B" in the name? Just saying.


----------



## severely etarded

I hate it when threads go over a thousand posts without a moderator closing!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^closing a thread after 1,000 posts is unnecessary. That's actually become a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Illyria99

When people who were flirty with me suddenly _change_ because I've upset others whom they want to impress. Fucking sheep. 

Come to think about it, there's a couple of those types _here._


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Not having the cash organized in my wallet by denomination.


----------



## severely etarded

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^closing a thread after 1,000 posts is unnecessary. That's actually become a pet peeve of mine.



OMG you HAVE to close it !@! I'm soooo angry!!!


----------



## One Thousand Words

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^closing a thread after 1,000 posts is unnecessary. That's actually become a pet peeve of mine.



Just wait until you have a thread of 3000-4000 posts. It is just an unnessercery clutter of history and OCD really starts to bite


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Someone not holding up to there word.


----------



## alasdairm

or here word?



alasdair


----------



## spare9

When my family wants to talk to me but I'm upstairs in my room. Instead of being normal human beings and coming up to get me, they scream my name until I hear them and then act all pissy because I didn't hear them right away. WTF


----------



## modern buddha

gr33n3y3z said:


> I'm sorry for everyone else that your a "senior moderator"  because you obviously suck at it .
> Do you have anything else better to do than to pick on how I chose to spell my name?
> Go fuck yourself, oh and shouldn't "Buddha" have a capital letter "B" in the name? Just saying.



I already do fuck myself!  And it refers to being "a" buddha, not "the" Buddha. 

Sure, I have "better" things to do, but I can't pass up the opportunity to flex my ego. Psh. C'mon!  And you started it, silly. Can't blame others for disliking having to look for the number "3" while attempting to type your name. No one's going to do it.


----------



## Illyria99

Nosy neighbours drive me crazy.


----------



## spare9

When people freak out if I don't answer their text(s) right away. Maybe I didn't notice I had a text, maybe I'm busy, maybe I'm driving ,etc. I'll get back to you when I can/want to. If it's an emergency then call or tell me that. I consider texting to be a form of informal communication and not something I have to pay rapt attention to. 

Also, when people text me when I'm in the same house as them but they are too lazy to go speak to me in person. WTF


----------



## Illyria99

_Anybody_ who asks me to put out my cigarette...makes me want to torture them.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

when people ask "Can I ask you a question?"


----------



## Illyria99

When people say, "I don't mean to be rude, but..."


----------



## shimazu

you sound like a real pain in the ass irl tbh


----------



## Illyria99

If you're referring to _me_, you're absolutely right.


----------



## bagochina

When I walk in the door and my g/f can't give me a fucking second to take my coat off before I say high and kiss her.  Especially when I've pointed this out before it makes me uncomfortable, please please don't fucking ambush me when I walk in the door and say I am not touching you enough.  Fuck I just took my shoes off.  Goddamn is that annoying!


----------



## tackyspiral

i find the abbreviations DH, DD, and DS rather irritating.... they are commonly used on the pregnancy forums i browse
also the preggo forums are not nearly as well set up or moderated as BL


----------



## Klue

When people walk their dog, let it poop wherever it wants and walk away without cleaning it up. Has bugged me for years and years.


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's bigger that a pet peeve - that's just disgusting.





tackyspiral said:


> i find the abbreviations DH, DD, and DS rather irritating.... they are commonly used on the pregnancy forums i browse


what do they stand for?


tackyspiral said:


> also the reggo forums are not nearly as well set up or moderated as BL


indeed. some people think we're a bunch of nazis but some people get it 

alasdair


----------



## tackyspiral

DH is dearest husband, DD dearest daughter, and DS dearest son.....


----------



## ebola?

Thanks: I always thought that this "D" stood for "devoted" or "doting".

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

tackyspiral said:


> DH is dearest husband, DD dearest daughter, and DS dearest son.....


gracious. i did not think they'd be this annoying...



alasdair


----------



## ad lib

When people reply with a one word reply when texting or using an instant messenger program.


----------



## shimazu

when people cant take a hint


----------



## dr-ripple

Babysitting and just dealing with stupid people . . but I guess that is everyones . . .


----------



## rangrz

Being hit on ( or even just engaged verbally at all) by borderline retards, particularly while at work. But it's always irritating as fuck.


----------



## voxmystic

rangrz said:


> Being hit on ( or even just engaged verbally at all) by borderline retards, particularly while at work. But it's always irritating as fuck.



If you're career military, I'd think it would be hard to avoid.

My peeve is almost surely going to get me flamed, so break out the fucking marshmallows,'cause I gotta get this off my chest.  For a month, my facebook news feed was peppered with autism awareness posts. I have a couple of friends down south with kids on the spectrum, and I really didn't know shit about autism, except I have a 26 year old cousin that has it, and he's completely dependent. Like, can't even bathe himself. I've never met him, though, so I still don't know shit. So I started visiting these autism pages and sites, and HOLY FUCK, those are a bunch of hostile, defensive, imperious ASSHOLES! Any time I asked a question, they called me 6 kinds of ignorant. Wtf? Of course I'm ignorant of this subject -- that's why I asked! One page had this big banner that said, "We are 1 in 50. Accept us. Accommodate us. Learn our ways." Really?! You represent TWO percent of the population (and that's a misrepresentation, btw -- it's 1 in 50 people born in 2013), and the other 98% is somehow responsible for accomodating you and learning your ways? That's like a Spanish-speaking immigrant coming to America, and not only NOT learning English, but MANDATING that I learn Spanish. I LIKE Spanish, and wish I knew more Spanish, but don't you dare COMMAND me to learn it, unless I'M the one going to a Spanish-speaking country! I'm a helluva lot more aware now. Aware that autism creates a buncha douche-canoes. Fuck 'em. No, really. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Illyria99

When family members want me to take sides in their little arguments...


----------



## China Rider

after responding to something said by a family member and I respond with a feisty tone and get told ' quit being so ________"

usually it's extremely hypocritical, and there's a reason I reacted the way I did, usually cause what they said was rude, out of line, said for the tenth time, or just something I would never say to them

god damn family, they're the only people who I can vocally get upset with....


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I'm a very tolerant person, but if there's one thing that gets my blood boiling, (besides people talking and texting in the movie theater) it's people who talk to others while they're on the phone with you. I can understand the occasional response to a question being asked of them by them on the other end of the line. I'm not so egotistical that I think I'm the be all, end all of conversation. But if you call me and every 45 seconds I hear you talking to someone else in the room without so much as an, "Excuse me." or "Hold on." you had better get ready to be hung up on. The worst is when you're talking to a woman who spends 90% of the conversation yelling at her kids. Get off the damn phone and be a parent! 

Sorry, but I deal with this crap a lot, which is why I hardly ever use the phone. How hard is it to say, "Hold on." or at least cover the phone with your hand? Half the time, I don't know if they're talking to me or the person in the room with them. Then when they finally do talk to me and I don't respond, they act like I'm the rude one because I'm not speaking. Of course I'm not speaking, because I have no idea who they're even talking to. And by that point, I don't care to talk to them anyway. I'm a bit understanding if it's me who made the phone call. After all, you don't know what that person has going on when you call them. But 9 times out of 10, they're the ones calling me. DON'T CALL ANYONE, UNLESS YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TIME TO TALK AND PRIVACY IN WHICH TO DO SO UNINTERRUPTED! Damn. 

*end of rant


----------



## China Rider

maybe i'm weird, but most of the time I make/receive a phone call while in company of other people, I need to excuse myself, even if it's a simple, innocent discussion, I enjoy my privacy and don't want to subject anyone to having to listen to me....what drives me nuts is when i'm in the car with someone(specially if i'm driving) and they spend more than a few minutes talking on the phone...i'm a reasonable person, I can understand there are circumstances where you *need* to be on the phone, but that's hardly the case

the other night I went out to a bar with a friend and a pet peeve was brought to my attention:
this guy came out of nowhere and I guess he knew my friend's father, so he continues to go on for over 20 minutes with my friend, the whole time all the conversation consisted of was name dropping, oh you know jimmy Thomas? ohh yeah what's he up to? still hanging around tommy clark? does tommy still live near paul? paul still works at tony's, right? tony's son is fred, who married jenny Henderson,right? etc..... the only reason I was able to get him to stop is cause I made up a random name when he asked about something and eventually just reminded the guy he literally brought up 40 people and he took a hint

imo, that's just a BAD and extremely boring conversation(even if I knew everyone he talked about), but whatever, if that's what you're into talking about, cool...just don't fucking waste my time with it, the place was pretty empty and was only there to catch up with my friend, and this guy interrupted us in mid-conversation,  I sat between the two the whole time, just listening to the garbage...I leave my cell phone locked in my car when I go out, I think it's rude to use while others are around and I just feel like a loser starring at my phone in a social environment...guess I just try to emulate life pre-cell phone/internet as much as I can, that and i'm not exactly a busy guy

I've got a hard time dealing with people who talk loudly, addressing groups of people, get over yourself, everyone wants a little attention and you're hogging it all, what you're saying is not as interesting as you think, and definitely not important 

to me conversation is best when intimate, usually 1 on 1, I say something using less than 3 sentences, you respond with something less than 3 sentences, repeat, can't think of many reasons why I would need to say anything more than a few words while addressing more than 2-3 people at once

guess my pet peeve is typical behavior in social environments


----------



## shimazu

people who need to be filled in on everything and wont let it go when you say "it's not a big deal" and they keep pressing the issue like "no seriously I want to know" and then you tell them the unimportant conversation you just had with someone and they just go "oh" and walk away.

Like mind your own damn business if it involved you I think I would have at least turned in your direction you fucking Chatty Cathy


----------



## Illyria99

When I'm with other girls talking, and they suddenly change when a guy appears. Like, they get all ultra feminine and giggly. Fucking annoying.


----------



## ad lib

Illyria99 said:


> When I'm with other girls talking, and they suddenly change when a guy appears. Like, they get all ultra feminine and giggly. Fucking annoying.



Yes. This.


----------



## MikeOekiM

people that appear offline


----------



## Captain.Heroin

A long wait time.  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Illyria99

When people on websites think they're extraordinary because they've been there for years and/or have a high post count. Sad.


----------



## alasdairm

^ who thinks they're extraordinary? name and shame!

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> ^ who thinks they're extraordinary? name and shame!
> 
> alasdair



No, no. I shan't fall for that. lol


----------



## alasdairm

maybe they don't think they're extraordinary. maybe you just dislike them for some reason (or whatever) and you just think they think they're extraordinary?

people who jump to erroneous conclusions are a pet peeve for many...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

people who write 'could of', 'should of' and 'must of' instead of 'could have', 'should have' and 'must have'.

do people not know what words mean?

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> maybe they don't think they're extraordinary. maybe you just dislike them for some reason (or whatever) and you just think they think they're extraordinary?
> 
> *people who jump to erroneous conclusions are a pet peeve for many...*
> 
> alasdair



As you just proved by jumping to an erroneous conclusion about _me._


----------



## His Name Is Frank

People who post on the internet with the sole purpose of creating misery, both for themselves and others. I don't need to name names. If you're reading this post and the first thought that pops into your head is, "This motherf***er had better not be talking about me!" then yes, I'm talking about you.

Why be miserable? There's enough misery in the real world without artificially creating it online.


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> As you just proved by jumping to an erroneous conclusion about _me._


i didn't jump to an erroneous conclusion about you. i asked you a question (which you chose not to answer).

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

The answer is _maybe._


----------



## alasdairm

q.e.d.

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

I have no idea what q.e.d. means.


----------



## alasdairm

too bad there isn't some kind of global network which you could use to access some kind of 'search' page to look this kind of thing up...



alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> do people not know what words mean?
> 
> alasdair


what's the problem?

not everyone's education level is as high as the general population, whether is be by choice or circumstance it really doesn't matter, I see their lack of intelligence(not that proper writing is any kind of measure of intelligence)  as their problem, and only their problem...if you can even call it that

this is 2013, not 1960, using text book English just isn't a requirement for anything, unless you're a professional writer....it's about as significant as typical trivial knowledge imo


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> too bad there isn't some kind of global network which you could use to access some kind of 'search' page to look this kind of thing up...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair




Yes, I know. I wonder when someone will create such a _fantastic_ thing?!


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> what's the problem?


it's a pet peeve. isn't that what this thread is for?

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdair is having a bad day.


----------



## alasdairm

not at all. i'm having a great day.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> it's a pet peeve. isn't that what this thread is for?
> 
> alasdair



c'mon bud I was just hoping to make it _former_ pet peeve of yours

reading poorly written material is a reflection of how our society is going to shit, so I can kind of understand your frustrations


----------



## shimazu

Id rather be able to communicate effectively with the average person using good analogies and relatable experiences then to talk like a grammar major with a minor in being better than you for knowing some man made language.


----------



## bronson

Sorry to be an ass, but I have to qft the 





> q.e.d.


----------



## Max Power

Illyria99 said:


> I have no idea what q.e.d. means.



It stands for _quid pro quo_. It's Russian for "Seize the Day".


----------



## rangrz

Equivocation fallacies.(Using the wrong meaning of a word) Especially absurd ones. I.e. arguing that General Relativity is misogynistic/racist/etc because the speed of light is a "privileged" frame of reference. 

More subtle examples exist but am too lazy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Another pet peeve of mine:  homeless people touching me

I honestly wonder how homeless people touch non-homeless people and don't get beat up to shreds.  I just keep walking because I have a life and am not a violent person... but not everyone is like me.



alasdairm said:


> do people not know what words mean?



Sadly, not everyone got to learn English with the honorable Ugly.


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> Id rather be able to communicate effectively with the average person using good analogies and relatable experiences then to talk like a grammar major with a minor in being better than you for knowing some man made language.


saying, correctly, "_could have_" instead of "_could of_" is hardly grammar major stuff - it's day to day english.

this thread is funny. if you think everybody in the world is a shitty driver lots of nodding, but if you suggest that somebody's lazy, shitty use of english is a pet peeve, it's some kind of crime.



alasdair


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

BL posters glorifying their drug use and encouraging dangerous practices like morons.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

alasdairm said:


> saying, correctly, "_could have_" instead of "_could of_" is hardly grammar major stuff - it's day to day english.
> 
> this thread is funny. if you think everybody in the world is a shitty driver lots of nodding, but if you suggest that somebody's lazy, shitty use of english is a pet peeve, it's some kind of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Assess the phonetic differences between "could've" and should've" (both registering as nonwords (so is "nonword") but whatever, both are commonly used by the educated and uneducated life in everyday speech) and "could of" and "should of," and you have your answer as to why people do this in writing.


----------



## shimazu

alasdairm said:


> saying, correctly, "_could have_" instead of "_could of_" is hardly grammar major stuff - it's day to day english.
> 
> this thread is funny. if you think everybody in the world is a shitty driver lots of nodding, but if you suggest that somebody's lazy, shitty use of english is a pet peeve, it's some kind of crime.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



maybe their butchering of the language is them showing their highest form of respect for it a la flag burners


----------



## ebola?

3 said:
			
		

> Assess the phonetic differences between "could've" and should've" (both registering as nonwords (so is "nonword") but whatever, both are commonly used by the educated and uneducated life in everyday speech). . .



Well, actually, in the phonetic context of a prior terminal consonant of "d", "f" and "v" will sound identical (you can test this by carefully pronouncing "could've" and "could of" to yourself).  The grammatical context helps us identify the actual phoneme though ("v"), so only "could've" and "should've" should be used.

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> maybe their butchering of the language is them showing their highest form of respect for it a la flag burners


which of the amendments covers shitty grammar?

i know what you're trying to do but your response is intellectually dishonest. you and i both know there's no high principle at play - some people actually think that "_should of_" is correct. it's dismal and it's my pet peeve...

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> BL posters glorifying their drug use and encouraging dangerous practices like morons.



Being an addict is a dangerous practice in itself, so...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ebola? said:


> Well, actually, in the phonetic context of a prior terminal consonant of "d", "f" and "v" will sound identical (you can test this by carefully pronouncing "could've" and "could of" to yourself).  The grammatical context helps us identify the actual phoneme though ("v"), so only "could've" and "should've" should be used.
> 
> ebola



I'm not disagreeing with this. Just pointing out why it happens. 


I tend not to give a fuck about grammar and what is or isn't a word in general, however. I used the word "conglomorous" in a paper recently as an adjective for medical companies, as I felt it better suited the purposes of the point I was trying to make. Conglomorous isn't actually a word (even a google search netted nothing), but I made it one, and it more effectively communicated my position than to simply call the organizations "conglomerates". "*negative adjective*, *negative adjective* conglomorous organizations" sounds better and more convincing than "*negative adjective*, *negative adjective* conglomerates. 

So basically, the rules of English can be bent heavily as long as people understand what is to be said. The only  aspects of poor grammar that bother me are repeated misuses of words like "your" and "you're," and I say repeated because practically everybody types out "your" sometimes when they mean "you're."

I suppose I'm just not a grammar nazi. As long as I can understand what you're trying to say, then we're all good.


edit: I like how you spelled my whole user name out  . My entire user name is larger than the screen name character limit imposed by Bluelight (or V-Burd). Awesome. Just caught that.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

People that do not clean up after themselves.


----------



## kytnism

people that drive like assholes during peak hour traffic thinking that theyre journey home to their families is more important than other motorists.

...kytnism...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

kytnism said:


> people that drive like assholes during peak hour traffic thinking that theyre journey home to their families is more important than other motorists.
> 
> ...kytnism...




Sometimes people are heading to work, or a class, as well. Even during evening rush hour, people have reason to hurry. 

Anyways, I drive like a total asshole now, but it's not my fault. I'm not the real asshole in this story. The real asshole are all the dudes going 30 in the 45, with lines of cars behind them. It takes aggressive driving techniques to get in front of them, and shaves minutes off my journey. I hate slow, pussy ass drivers, fucking up traffic for the rest of us, talking on their cell phones half the time, and being generally inconsiderate. 

Also, I hate when three of these guys somehow manage to line up together, three guys going an identical 25-30 mph in a 45 mph zone, exactly parallel to each other, making it impossible for me to get around them. In the moment, I'm almost positive these guys are doing it on purpose. Like they left their house and said "Hey, you know how bad traffic on Bird Rd is? Let's go make it worse!" or some shit. 

I fucking hate driving in Miami, and need to stop talking about it before I have a stroke.


----------



## Samadhi

3 said:


> Sometimes people are heading to work, or a class, as well. Even during evening rush hour, people have reason to hurry.
> 
> Anyways, I drive like a total asshole now, but it's not my fault. I'm not the real asshole in this story. The real asshole are all the dudes going 30 in the 45, with lines of cars behind them. It takes aggressive driving techniques to get in front of them, and shaves minutes off my journey. I hate slow, pussy ass drivers, fucking up traffic for the rest of us, talking on their cell phones half the time, and being generally inconsiderate.
> 
> Also, I hate when three of these guys somehow manage to line up together, three guys going an identical 25-30 mph in a 45 mph zone, exactly parallel to each other, making it impossible for me to get around them. In the moment, I'm almost positive these guys are doing it on purpose. Like they left their house and said "Hey, you know how bad traffic on Bird Rd is? Let's go make it worse!" or some shit.
> 
> I fucking hate driving in Miami, and need to stop talking about it before I have a stroke.



People seriously have NO reason to drive like arseholes - whether you're driving to work, to a class, home to your family, you have to take a shit... It makes no difference. I'm sure the people who have suffered 3rd degree burns to their bodies, or have lost a limb would feel it was justified because they were in a hurry. 

Note - the driving you described (people lining up driving way slow, etc) is just as arsehole as the people driving too fast, and in some ways, can be really dangerous too - if people need to drive slow, then stay to the left (in Australia) and let people pass (NOT SPEEDING).

It's not so much a pet peeve as a kind of hatred... irresponsible drivers, people who drive drunk/under the influence, people who speed, people who menace others on the road for kicks. I feel like keying their stupid cars.

On topic:

Being shushed really grinds my gears.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Samadhi said:


> People seriously have NO reason to drive like arseholes - whether you're driving to work, to a class, home to your family, you have to take a shit... It makes no difference. I'm sure the people who have suffered 3rd degree burns to their bodies, or have lost a limb would feel it was justified because they were in a hurry.
> 
> Note - the driving you described (people lining up driving way slow, etc) is just as arsehole as the people driving too fast, and in some ways, can be really dangerous too - if people need to drive slow, then stay to the left (in Australia) and let people pass (NOT SPEEDING).
> 
> It's not so much a pet peeve as a kind of hatred... irresponsible drivers, people who drive drunk/under the influence, people who speed, people who menace others on the road for kicks. I feel like keying their stupid cars.



Define "speeding." Are you referring specifically to those going above the mandated speed-limit? Or to those who are driving at whichever speed, above or below the speed limit, puts them in a dangerous position. 

Because where I live, the speed limit is often placed up to 10 miles below where it should be, in order to create a speed trap and give people tickets. I usually find I can go 14 over the speed limit without significant problems, as the police will not even bother and would rather wait for somebody going 25 over. 

Incidentally, I talked myself out of a $500 dollar ticket and possible jail time the other night, for driving like a total asshole. In this case, it was accidental assholism, but damn. That is the only good cop experience I have ever had in my life. Only ticket I have ever gotten out of. I think it's cause I made the cop laugh, which brought him over from totally pissed off to understanding that I simply misread the traffic signals (I supposedly ran a red light believing I was coming into a right turn merging lane, almost got killed, and ended up struggling for control in the middle emergency lane. This type of assholism is not typical for me, you should know).


----------



## ad lib

Saying things numerous times because someone was either not listening the first time, or is just really dense.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

rx_prn said:


> Saying things numerous times because someone was either not listening the first time, or is just really dense.



As in you having to say things numerous times, or the people who say things numerous times?


----------



## ad lib

3 said:


> As in you having to say things numerous times, or the people who say things numerous times?



Me having to say things numerous times. I just need more patience :/


----------



## Illyria99

Fat girls who say that all thin girls starve themselves. _Really_ annoying.


----------



## rangrz

Alt people (Goth, punk, etc fashion also alt sexuality/queer) who assume that cause I'm a clean cut white guy wearing understated clothing that I must be a total bore and that I must also be seeing them as inferior or something.


----------



## voxmystic

I HATE when some moron feels compelled to drop his IQ score on me. I don't care what number you pull outta your ass, only a stupid twat sits around wanking off on a test score.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Random new BL members who pop up out of the blue thinking they know everything and being incredibly rude to long-time members and staff.

It's like.. who the hell are _you_?


----------



## shimazu

I drive like it is a race most of the time, not reckless or anything, but I am always looking to pass people if possible

just the other day this guy in a little 2 seater Mercedes passed me right before a two lane became a one lane and I was just behind him the whole time grilling the shit out of his car waiting for it to become two lanes again and when it did he really gunned it (at least 90-100 mph) and I had drugs on me so I just said its not worth it (and im not even gonna lie his car would easily outpace mine) and I swear to God about 2-3 miles down the road I see a cop car with the lights on and I can't see who he pulled over until im driving by and I was just hoping it would be that guy and I saw the silver paint and Benz logo and was like awww yeahhhhh and I creeped by really slow just to rub in the fact that even in his nice ass car I still am going to pass him.

thats my pet peeve I guess, people who think they can drive like assholes because they have a nice car


----------



## alasdairm

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Random new BL members who pop up out of the blue thinking they know everything and being incredibly rude to long-time members and staff.
> 
> It's like.. who the hell are _you_?


anybody who thinks they know everything and anybody who is rude sucks, regardless of how long either has been a member of the site...

alasdair


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

alasdairm said:


> anybody who thinks they know everything and anybody who is rude sucks, regardless of how long either has been a member of the site...
> 
> alasdair



Yeah that's true. But it's especially annoying to me when brand new people come on and start contradicting and calling people who have been a valuable member with obvious experience, wrong, like they know any better.


----------



## MikeOekiM

people who spell Michael as Micheal


----------



## Jibult

I hate it when I'm going into the gas station and someone's walking in maybe 6-7 feet ahead of me, look back and make eye contact with me as they're opening the door and then let that fucker slam shut right behind them. It's like, really? You couldn't have kept your arm extended for a second, maybe two longer?

It's not so much that I feel people should open doors for me-- it's the eye contact that they go out of their way to make and then the complete disregard that feels wholly disrespectful, almost insulting.


----------



## alasdairm

^ you could learn not to take things so personally?

alasdair


----------



## Jibult

alasdairm said:


> ^ you could learn not to take things so personally?
> 
> alasdair




I don't think there's a lesson to be learned here. It's a pet peeve and, as such, is irritating but still insignificant enough to act upon.

I mean, that's what I thought pet peeves were. Little things that irk us but really don't matter in the big picture, and often seem ridiculous in the small picture as well.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Jibult said:


> I hate it when I'm going into the gas station and someone's walking in maybe 6-7 feet ahead of me, look back and make eye contact with me as they're opening the door and then let that fucker slam shut right behind them. It's like, really? You couldn't have kept your arm extended for a second, maybe two longer?
> 
> It's not so much that I feel people should open doors for me-- it's the eye contact that they go out of their way to make and then the complete disregard that feels wholly disrespectful, almost insulting.



I think people are just generally insecure and unsure what to do most of the time. Being polite sometimes goes wrong. 

There's that awkward moment when somebody is close enough that a door will slam right in their face when you close it, but too far away for you to generally keep moving and hold the door open "smoothly." So I think some people go with their momentum, unsure of what to do in a situation that's so insignificant that nobody really teaches you about it. 

I generally err on the side of holding the door open.


----------



## ebola?

Mmmm...noisy eating, and in particular visual display of open mouth chewing and talking through a mass of food totally grosses me out.  BUT it's kind of a dick move to demand people change a behavior when I should just look away and ignore the sounds or just tough it out. 

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

Girls who shave off their eyebrows, then draw them on again. Tacky.


----------



## bagochina

People who protest in favor of gay marriage, tacky!
People who are newly sober and their know-it-all attitudes, tacky!
People who were cheering in the Boston streets and applauding the police, tacky!
(Light a fucking candle and do it in silence)


----------



## alasdairm

Jibult said:


> I don't think there's a lesson to be learned here. It's a pet peeve and, as such, is irritating but still insignificant enough to act upon.
> 
> I mean, that's what I thought pet peeves were. Little things that irk us but really don't matter in the big picture, and often seem ridiculous in the small picture as well.


i guess some people just aren't happy unless they've got something to be annoyed about 

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

The words "cooch" and "cooter"...oh, and "gooch" (sp?)...abominable choices of terminology...

ebola


----------



## psood0nym

Jibult said:


> I don't think there's a lesson to be learned here. It's a pet peeve and, as such, is irritating but still insignificant enough to act upon.
> 
> I mean, that's what I thought pet peeves were. Little things that irk us but really don't matter in the big picture, and often seem ridiculous in the small picture as well.


Eh, I think there's pet peeves that are perceived by many as trifling but should still be perceived as problems in the "big picture" but aren't. I grow irate when people use subwoofers in apartment buildings. High bass is a personal luxury, not an unavoidable and so naturally accepted part of communal living like banging around a little doing dishes or having a crying baby. Random bass makes it difficult to do important things like read, contemplate, focus, relax, and sleep, and those who use subwoofers in apartments implicitly communicate that they don't care about the ability of their neighbors to do these things enough to just use some damn wireless headphones. How can they not see how rude and selfish it is? Every beat I hear is a self-righteous "screw you" to me and any thoughtful or considerate person in the vicinity. 

I like bass too, but if you're poor you can still get a house with a bunch of others who don't mind subwoofers if you want to bump your music during your personal leisure time -- it's an entirely available option and that fact should be obvious to those exercising any degree of empathy.There used to be laws regulating noise pollution in the U.S. because the problem was clear to everybody who saw the importance of semi-quiet introspection to mental health and development, but then Reagan deregulated a lot of those laws and as an inevitable result some significant portion of the insensate population whose universally insipid interests somehow never value silence took their own tolerance of noise and lack of regulation as evidence of social acceptance and so the audible version of the Chinese water torture continues drip by drip everywhere. Low frequency noise like subwoofer bass will easily pass through ear plugs to tap at the inside of your skull, so even by taking extreme measures there's no way to escape it. If they won't stop you just have to move, and pray some other jack ass doesn't move next to you the next month.


----------



## Illyria99

People blasting music from cars with shitty speakers.


----------



## ebola?

pseudonym said:
			
		

> Eh, I think there's pet peeves that are perceived by many as trifling but should still be perceived as problems in the "big picture" but aren't. I grow irate when people use subwoofers in apartment buildings. High bass is a personal luxury, not an unavoidable and so naturally accepted part of communal living like banging around a little doing dishes or having a crying baby. Random bass makes it difficult to do important things like read, contemplate, focus, relax, and sleep, and those who use subwoofers in apartments implicitly communicate that they don't care about the ability of their neighbors to do these things enough to just use some damn wireless headphones. How can they not see how rude and selfish it is? Every beat I hear is a self-righteous "screw you" to me and any thoughtful or considerate person in the vicinity.
> 
> I like bass too, but if you're poor you can still get a house with a bunch of others who don't mind subwoofers if you want to bump your music during your personal leisure time -- it's an entirely available option and that fact should be obvious to those exercising any degree of empathy.There used to be laws regulating noise pollution in the U.S. because the problem was clear to everybody who saw the importance of semi-quiet introspection to mental health and development, but then Reagan deregulated a lot of those laws and as an inevitable result some significant portion of the insensate population whose universally insipid interests somehow never value silence took their own tolerance of noise and lack of regulation as evidence of social acceptance and so the audible version of the Chinese water torture continues drip by drip everywhere. Low frequency noise like subwoofer bass will easily pass through ear plugs to tap at the inside of your skull, so even by taking extreme measures there's no way to escape it. If they won't stop you just have to move, and pray some other jack ass doesn't move next to you the next month.



What did your neighbors tell you when you complained to them?

ebola


----------



## Jibult

alasdairm said:


> i guess some people just aren't happy unless they've got something to be annoyed about
> 
> alasdair





Exactly! And I might just be one of those people... 




psood0nym said:


> Eh, I think there's pet peeves that are perceived by many as trifling but should still be perceived as problems in the "big picture" but aren't.



Yeah, I can agree with that. It'd be nice if our pet peeves were dealt with/eliminated altogether, but, and I honestly believe this, I think those minor annoyances and slight amounts of stress are healthy for us in the long run. It gives experience dealing with sudden emotional changes and practice for future, more overwhelming situations. They teach you to stay calm, in other words... to keep a level head. That's part of my justification in choosing not to do anything about what I consider to be my own pet peeves.


----------



## ebola?

_Oh!_  I wince when people anthropomorphize their animals only to speak through their mouths.  No, at no point is it amusing to surmise your cat as having said, "Mommy buys me tender vittles 'cause she lurves me!!!one~"

ebola


----------



## modelskinny

I hate when people (especially recent ex boyfriends) snoop through your phone while you're asleep, in the bathroom, etc. And luckily, if you have an iPhone, they can look through emails, photos, facebook, etc.....

Fucking major invasion of privacy.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Passphase/lock it, under the pretence that you are doing that for privacy in case the phone is stolen. 

If the person demands the password, then that's probably a good indicator that the person is an ex for a reason.

Jealous SOs + social networking = PROBLEMS



ebola? said:


> What did your neighbors tell you when you complained to them?
> 
> ebola



ebola is the new alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

^ why did discussing pet peeves - rather than just skipping to the end of the thread and tacking one on - become such a crime?

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

RL said:
			
		

> ebola is the new alasdair



Yeah, I'm into this. 

ebola


----------



## RedLeader

alasdairm said:


> ^ why did discussing pet peeves - rather than just skipping to the end of the thread and tacking one on - become such a crime?
> 
> alasdair




When someone types a tl;dr on a problem with someone else, you often answer with a simple "talk to them about it" among all of our verbose social commentary. Was just making a joke when ebola did similar.


----------



## Illyria99

People who don't bathe and/or use deodorant.


----------



## ebola?

^^^^
Don't go to Korea (they bathe plenty but only use deodorant only when they have medically pathological over-perspiration); the subways can get _funky_.
...
I hate the phrase, "I'm (so) ADD."  No, you're not the psychopathological condition of attention deficit disorder, you're a person.

ebola


----------



## Jean-Paul

it's okay i already had a melt down and reshaved the side of my hair


----------



## RedLeader

When price stickers are placed right on top of important information on packaging - flavour, nutrition, etc. Is it so hard to put it in some empty space?


----------



## pastelcircus

When people slam my car door and get dirt all over the interior plastic THE DAY that I armorall that bitch.

shit pisses me off but it's not like I can say anything (more than once (but I especially can't ask people not to drag their boots across the bottom of my car, ever))


----------



## rangrz

Borderline retards on internet dating sites who repeatedly ask for things which you've explicitly said you're not into/don't do.

Such as texting us at 2:30 am asking to Pay Ms.G to come over and Domme him, after we said 4 times that we only play together, etc.


----------



## Illyria99

French people (especially waiters) who pretend not to understand visitors if they don't have a "perfect" accent."


----------



## alasdairm

^ american anti-french sentiment is so manufactured, based on clichés and annoying in and of itself.

foreign visitors with poor english are welcomed with open arms in manhattan*?

alasdair

* i know two wrongs don't make a right...


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> ^ american anti-french sentiment is so manufactured, based on clichés and annoying in and of itself.
> 
> foreign visitors with poor english are welcomed with open arms in manhattan*?
> 
> alasdair
> 
> * i know two wrongs don't make a right...



No...the majority of French people (especially in Paris) are just annoying. There's nothing "manufactured" about calling a spade a spade. 

I've never been to Manhattan, so I can't answer that question.


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> the majority of French people (especially in Paris) are just annoying.


there are 65,350,000 people in france. you've met 32,675,001 of them and they all annoyed you?

thanks for making my point so beautifully.

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> there are 65,350,000 people in france. you've met 32,675,001 of them and they all annoyed you?
> 
> alasdair



Why yes, they all annoyed me.

Is your shift key broken? %)


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> Why yes, they all annoyed me.


when you have to lie, well, you know the rest.


Illyria99 said:


> Is your shift key broken? %)


no - i just think all lower case is more aesthetically pleasing.

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> when you have to lie, well, you know the rest.
> no - i just think all lower case is more aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> alasdair



I wasn't lying, I was being *sarcastic.* I'm surprised you didn't get that. 

"Aesthetically pleasing'? I think you're just too lazy to bother with the shift key. lol


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> I wasn't lying, I was being *sarcastic.* I'm surprised you didn't get that.


either way, it makes my argument beautifully and makes yours look mostly ridiculous.


Illyria99 said:


> "Aesthetically pleasing'? I think you're just too lazy to bother with the shift key. lol


i'll agree to disagree. i think i have a better grasp of what i'm thinking and why, than you do.

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> either way, it makes my argument beautifully and makes yours look mostly ridiculous.
> 
> alasdair



If it helps you sleep better tonight, go right ahead and believe that. It's utter bollocks of course, but hey...whatever floats your boat.


----------



## alasdairm

i sleep fine. you're just - or appear just - just another francophobic yank. not special (and hate is not a pet peeve).

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

French people were probably the rudest when I was in Europe. 

they hear the accent and you just see their shoulders drop and it's like you're asking them so much just to sell you their shit.

I'm sure not all of them are like that, but compared to other countries it was more noticeable


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> i sleep fine. you're just - or appear just - just another francophobic yank. not special (and hate is not a pet peeve).
> 
> alasdair



1. Not a Yank.

2. Did you actually search for the definition of pet peeve?

3. French people still suck.


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> French people were probably the rudest when I was in Europe.


where did you go?


Illyria99 said:


> 3. French people still suck.


q.e.d.

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

Italy, France, Spain, and the UK.

the hotel we were at in England was in the middle of Little Islamabad or something because every other store was a hookah bar or a Tesco


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> q.e.d.
> 
> alasdair



.....................


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> Italy, France, Spain, and the UK.


where in france?

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

Toulon


----------



## ebola?

I don't like it when people say something is infinitely more (x) than something else when the difference between the two quantities is, in fact, finite.  The phrase "almost infinite" also makes me cringe.

ebola


----------



## rangrz

ebola? said:


> I don't like it when people say something is infinitely more (x) than something else when the difference between the two quantities is, in fact, finite.  The phrase "almost infinite" also makes me cringe.
> 
> ebola



My level of agreement with this post is of a magnitude which is positive and unbounded.


----------



## ebola?

Hahaha...This post at least makes sense if thought of iteratively.

ebola


----------



## quiet roar

shimazu said:


> French people were probably the rudest when I was in Europe.
> 
> they hear the accent and you just see their shoulders drop and it's like you're asking them so much just to sell you their shit.
> 
> I'm sure not all of them are like that, but compared to other countries it was more noticeable


I have never had any issue with the french (even parisians). They won't suffer fools, though, which is why americans struggle there. They also don't particularly like the english but then, the english don't like the french, either. Once they discover you aren't a pom or yank, they are very friendly.


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> Toulon


i think that one could just as easily put that down to urban dynamic vs. rural dynamic. do you think a french visitor would have the same impression of a visit to manhattan and, say, laramie?

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

quiet roar said:


> I have never had any issue with the french (even parisians). They won't suffer fools, though, which is why americans struggle there. They also don't particularly like the english but then, the english don't like the french, either. Once they discover you aren't a pom or yank, they are very friendly.



Interesting...if it weren't for the Brits and Yanks in WWII, France would be part of the Third Reich.


----------



## quiet roar

Illyria99 said:


> Interesting...if it weren't for the Brits and Yanks in WWII, France would be part of the Third Reich.


Not sure they would mind, tbh. 

Chances are Britain would be, too.


----------



## tu_madre

I'm peeved about how the i(gotfooled)phone has made ME lazier about spelling and grammar! Also, I'm peeved that I didn't stick with a Samsung DAMMMIT!


----------



## ebola?

Illyria said:
			
		

> Interesting...if it weren't for the Brits and Yanks in WWII, France would be part of the Third Reich.



Right, so how is this relevant to the current discussion?

ebola

These pet peeves are clearly too wide in appeal.  
...
How about this: I dislike abbreviation of "shimazu" to "shim", as it chops apart a syllable.

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

ebola? said:


> Right, so how is this relevant to the current discussion?
> 
> ebola



If you had bothered to read the post I was responding to instead of trying to be a smart ass, you'd have your answer.


----------



## RedLeader

People who answer an either-or question as "both" or "neither," as inspired by the smart/sexy thread. The whole point is to way the pros and cons of two choices and pick one. If you are not able to do that, GTFO.

And then people who encourage these tl;dr own-chain-yanking defenses of both or neither. The author didn't say "this thread is for reasons why A and B go well together!" It is to pick ONE of the two, no matter how awkward it gets. Do we have to start strapping kittens to bombs to get the point across?


----------



## Jean-Paul

i hate when i miss what people are saying to me and they get offended. people, i had chronic childhood ear infections due to a deformed station tube, had tubes put in and out and in, and then i grew up to be a headphone wearing music blasting show attending person. i am not excellent at hearing.


----------



## ebola?

Illyria said:
			
		

> If you had bothered to read the post I was responding to instead of trying to be a smart ass, you'd have your answer.



1.  Who said that you were the only one who lost the thread of discussion (I actually read back a few posts, and the commentary still doesn't seem particularly relevant to how people from different nations currently interact)?
2.  If you followed your own advice, I'd have my answer too. 

ebola



			
				redleader said:
			
		

> People who answer an either-or question as "both" or "neither,"



But people are often wont to establish shitty dichotomies that need be discarded.

edit: okay, I saw the thread, and it would be agonizingly difficult to elaborate "both" into an intelligent response.

ebola


----------



## MrGrunge

quiet roar said:


> I have never had any issue with the french (even parisians). They won't suffer fools, though, which is why americans struggle there. They also don't particularly like the english but then, the english don't like the french, either. Once they discover you aren't a pom or yank, they are very friendly.



This is why you tell them you are Canadian.  I've been to France twice: once as an American, once as a (pretend) Canadian.  I found French people were much more friendly and receptive to my Canadian alter-ego.  I also found that attempting to speak French (even if you're not very good) is seen as a positive - almost every French person speaks English anyway, but if you engage them in French they'll be a bit more patient with you and more willing to converse with you in English.  France takes its culture very seriously, and American tourists are especially bad at breaking their sociocultural norms - I've seen more than a few of them snap their fingers at waiters and address them as "Garçon", which makes me cringe till my face hurts.

If you're going to go to France, do some research about how to politely interact with French people.  I can guarantee it will make your trip more enjoyable.


----------



## severely etarded

ebola? said:


> I don't like it when people say something is infinitely more (x) than something else when the difference between the two quantities is, in fact, finite.  The phrase "almost infinite" also makes me cringe.
> 
> ebola



The Rothschild's wealth is almost infinite 



RedLeader said:


> When price stickers are placed right on top of important information on packaging - flavour, nutrition, etc. Is it so hard to put it in some empty space?



hah. I've never even seen this before. Usually most places I go here in the US, at least in TX don't use price stickers unless you're in some Podunk tiny little town with ma and pa grocery/convenience stores. I'm talking <1000 people small town, like somewhere in the panhandle or east of El Paso west of San Antonio lol, i.e. middle-of-fucking-nowhere. Otherwise they just stack shit on a shelf and have a price tag on the shelf, with the name of the product, as does Wal-Mart, H-E-B, or most of the gas stations.

Shit, nowadays if they were to put price stickers on shit, people would remove them and put cheaper item tags on it and bring it to the register for checkout, lol. I did that last time I saw a sticker 8(

My pet peeve - when fucking morons drive in the legally designated passing lane 4+ lane highway (2+ each lanes each direction), without passing anybody, just driving next to them. FFS it's in the driver's handbook LEFT LANE for passing only, and on the interstates signs say the same thing just in case they are from somewhere else than TX that has different laws. Motherfuckers going UNDER the speed limit. Especially when you're in a damn hurry/late for work, school, etc!


----------



## ebola?

MrGrunge said:
			
		

> I've seen more than a few of them snap their fingers at waiters



Hah...But this is rude in the US. 

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

ebola? said:


> 1.  Who said that you were the only one who lost the thread of discussion (I actually read back a few posts, and the commentary still doesn't seem particularly relevant to how people from different nations currently interact)?
> 2.  If you followed your own advice, I'd have my answer too.
> 
> ebola


----------



## tu_madre

People who confuse "your" and "you're."

You're= a contraction of the noun YOU and the verb ARE.

Your= an adjective denoting possession.

I also HATE how my black friends seem to find it more socially acceptable to write in txtspk ALWAYS (on facebook and in emails, particularly).


----------



## RedLeader

ebola? said:


> But people are often wont to establish shitty dichotomies that need be discarded.
> 
> edit: okay, I saw the thread, and it would be agonizingly difficult to elaborate "both" into an intelligent response.
> 
> ebola



Ya, there should be three answers:
1) A
2) B
3) I believe this to be a false dichotomy.

I think most false dichotomies have similar questions that are true either-or. "But smart is sexy!" "Would you rather first make it into Mensa or playboy?"


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who park reeeaalllly far away from the fucking gas pump so you literally can't even get by when they have four feet they could have moved over.

I wanna kick in their windows.


----------



## Mariposa

Unexpected company/drop-ins.

It is not difficult to call or text me and ask if you can come to my house or my office before taking it upon yourself to so do.  If a person asks first, it's almost always fine, and if it is a bad time I tell them why.  If a person does not ask, though, I feel violated.  

I was rudely interrupted at inconvenient times three times today in this manner, once at work and twice at home.  I like to spend time with my family/friends.  I also have a schedule, and I expect people to contact me before coming to visit.  How is this so hard?  R-A-G-E !


----------



## MikeOekiM

^I had friends that would do that all the time

keyword is had


----------



## Mariposa

MikeOekiM said:


> ^I had friends that would do that all the time
> 
> keyword is had



And it just happened again.  Same visitor.  He was "in the neighborhood" and saw my housemate's and my cars.  We are both working from home today.  He likes our shower because we have central air.  The culprit is my housemate's ex with whom she is still friends.  I don't set limits on behalf of others.  I've asked my housemate to have a word with him about this.  She's more calm about this sort of thing than I am.


----------



## ebola?

I resent that MDMA users have eradicated the distinction between a "come-down" and a "hangover".

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

Women on their period who don't wipe the blood off the toilet seat...seriously _not cool_ when you have to use a public restroom.


----------



## MikeOekiM

uhhh grosss


----------



## !_MDMA_!

really annoying when people knock on my door only to try to tell me something through the door after i tell them to come in


----------



## ebola?

_Fine_, Internet, I give up: "ya", "yea", and "yeah" should all somehow be pronounced the same way and mean the same thing.  There should be no good way to transcribe a colloquially truncated "you" (as found in "good on ya, mate"), and the opposite of "nay" will be a cheer of "yay" instead of a real word.

:/

ebola


----------



## MikeOekiM

!_MDMA_! said:


> really annoying when people knock on my door only to try to tell me something through the door after i tell them to come in



who knows what could be behind that door.


----------



## Jean-Paul

!_MDMA_! said:


> really annoying when people knock on my door only to try to tell me something through the door after i tell them to come in



ugh
i don't get that
i ask who it is 
i have this like fucking 1940s ringing bell turning shit on my door instead of a peep hole
and if they don't anounce who they are
no fuckin way
no my door is not open to you
yes you state why you are here and who you are and what the situation is


----------



## Illyria99

"Celebrities" who make sex tapes,  release them to the media, then claim that someone else did it. Fucking *lame as shit.*


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Doctors with no sympathy for someone with legit pain. *sighs* Those mother fuckers.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who call/text _you_ to hang out and then ask what _you_ wanna do. It's like, you fucking called me dumb ass.. shouldn't you have thought of that before hand?

And people like that, whenever you throw out an idea, it's always "Whatever you wanna do." 

It's infuriating.


----------



## animal_cookie

i hate applying for jobs. if you require me to have a resume and cover letter, why do i need to type the same stuff out on multiple pages of online forms? it gets really tedious. not to mention requiring separate applications for each job, even if they are similar. i know places only have one HR department and no one is going to read 20 some pages of the same thing again and again.

this seems to mainly be an issue when applying for jobs in school districts and the like. friends in other professions don't seem to work for form loving corporations. a local district required that i apply to each elementary school separately even tho the position is exactly the same at all the schools.


----------



## ad lib

18-wheelers that drive in the left lane.


----------



## alasdairm

animal_cookie said:


> i hate applying for jobs. if you require me to have a resume and cover letter, why do i need to type the same stuff out on multiple pages of online forms? it gets really tedious. not to mention requiring separate applications for each job, even if they are similar. i know places only have one HR department and no one is going to read 20 some pages of the same thing again and again.
> 
> this seems to mainly be an issue when applying for jobs in school districts and the like. friends in other professions don't seem to work for form loving corporations. a local district required that i apply to each elementary school separately even tho the position is exactly the same at all the schools.


yep. very annoying.

how about that form that requests you to enter your entire work history in a box the size of a dime? 

alasdair


----------



## PoppyTart

People who shit roses and rainbows on my Facebook page. Every. Fucking. Day. Bitch we get it, you're blessed and you never have a bad day. You have the, dawww most specialist, fantastical "hubby" in the world   You're kids are perfect angels because you squeezed them out of your magical vagina. I call bullshit on anyone who's that damn happy all the time.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

When me and everyone else is sitting in traffic for like an hour, and here comes this asshole *motorcyclist * just zooming by passing everyone.Like really? Sometime I just want to open my door when they come by...but I like my car. Its so fucking rude.


----------



## ebola?

There's nothing like the smug sense of self-satisfaction you get when doing this on your bicycle though. 

ebola


----------



## Max Power

People who I see regularly (or have the opportunity to see regularly) that call me with no purpose. I don't like talking on the phone, you're lucky I answered to begin with. Call me if you want to hang out, ask a favor, if its an emergency. 

"So what are you doing..."
"Um, laying around next to my dog."
"Cool."
"Uh-huh"
*awkward 4 second silence before I rush to make something, anything up*
"Yep... My dog is here. Just uh, drank some water and is taking a nap."
"Awesome. Awesome."

No, it's not. What is the purpose of this phone call.


----------



## alasdairm

^ phatic conversation has a number of purposes. generally speaking, the content is less important than the function: bonding; definition of the scope of a relationship; etc.

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

PoppyTart said:


> People who shit roses and rainbows on my Facebook page. Every. Fucking. Day. Bitch we get it, you're blessed and you never have a bad day. You have the, dawww most specialist, fantastical "hubby" in the world   You're kids are perfect angels because you squeezed them out of your magical vagina. I call bullshit on anyone who's that damn happy all the time.



And those others who continually write really bad poetry about death and depression...and use vampires as their profile pictures; I *really* hate those types. For example, stuff like "I want to swallow your heart as it pumps, and drink the bile that is your soul. Glorious death is our wine..." 

8)


----------



## ebola?

Homer incognito said:
			
		

> "So what are you doing..."
> "Um, laying around next to my dog."
> "Cool."
> "Uh-huh"
> *awkward 4 second silence before I rush to make something, anything up*
> "Yep... My dog is here. Just uh, drank some water and is taking a nap."
> "Awesome. Awesome."



Do you reply with stuff like, "So...ummm....er...what are you calling about?"  People usually get the hint.

ebola


----------



## L2R

Max Power said:


> People who I see regularly (or have the opportunity to see regularly) that call me with no purpose. I don't like talking on the phone, you're lucky I answered to begin with. Call me if you want to hang out, ask a favor, if its an emergency.
> 
> "So what are you doing..."
> "Um, laying around next to my dog."
> "Cool."
> "Uh-huh"
> *awkward 4 second silence before I rush to make something, anything up*
> "Yep... My dog is here. Just uh, drank some water and is taking a nap."
> "Awesome. Awesome."
> 
> No, it's not. What is the purpose of this phone call.



same here. i don't like being on the phone. socialising on the phone comes after both face to face interactions and even the interwebs.


----------



## PoppyTart

Illyria99 said:


> And those others who continually write really bad poetry about death and depression...and use vampires as their profile pictures; I *really* hate those types. For example, stuff like "I want to swallow your heart as it pumps, and drink the bile that is your soul. Glorious death is our wine..."
> 
> 8)


. 

Holy shit, we have waaaay different people on our Facebook  I mostly have family who are religious, hence the over happy posts, or various 12 year old nieces, cousins, etc that fill my news feed with middle school drama or encoded text speak. That's annoying too. I know this makes me old, but if your post is a series of letters/symbols/numbers, then kindly post that shit elsewhere. Every time I read it I think youre having a seizure on your keypad and I become concerned. The friends I do have on there are perverts and inappropriate, and of course they're the only reason I havent deleted my account yet. Mixing them in with the family always amuses me.


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> ^ phatic conversation has a number of purposes. generally speaking, the content is less important than the function: bonding; definition of the scope of a relationship; etc.
> 
> alasdair



do you do that alasdair?


----------



## gr33n3y3z

When someone keeps talking to you about something, that you simply don't care about. But they keep rambling on anyways. I'm typing this as someone is rambling in my ear right now! Err I don't think she get the point that I could give two shits. Can she even tell I'm not even listen let alone responding?


----------



## Max Power

alasdairm said:


> ^ phatic conversation has a number of purposes. generally speaking, the content is less important than the function: bonding; definition of the scope of a relationship; etc.
> 
> alasdair


Perhaps it's a generational thing, but I prefer texting and like L2R, online messaging as methods of establishing rapport if you will. Of course, face-to-face trumps all.



ebola? said:


> Do you reply with stuff like, "So...ummm....er...what are you calling about?"  People usually get the hint.
> 
> ebola


I just let my awkwardness speak for itself.

Also, it's Guy Incognito.


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> do you do that alasdair?


do i engage in phatic conversation? sure.


gr33n3y3z said:


> When someone keeps talking to you about something, that you simply don't care about. But they keep rambling on anyways. I'm typing this as someone is rambling in my ear right now! Err I don't think she get the point that I could give two shits. Can she even tell I'm not even listen let alone responding?


is it that hard to say "_i'm sorry. i need to focus right now. would you mind not talking?_"

alasdair


----------



## animal_cookie

i agree with l2r and max that i do not enjoy making small talk over the phone. i don't mind texting about whatever, chatting online or talking in person. i am just not a fan of talking on the phone


----------



## gr33n3y3z

alasdairm said:


> do i engage in phatic conversation? sure.
> is it that hard to say "_i'm sorry. i need to focus right now. would you mind not talking?_"
> 
> alasdair



 True I could have said that. End of rant.


----------



## quiet roar

animal_cookie said:


> i agree with l2r and max that i do not enjoy making small talk over the phone. i don't mind texting about whatever, chatting online or talking in person. i am just not a fan of talking on the phone


Me too. Really don't like the phone. I'm hoping that my next job will not require a phone. Maybe even no computer.


----------



## ebola?

I don't like people referring to countries as if they are actors that can accomplish particular acts or worse yet, hold certain views.  Nations are abstract symbols that people wield, and states are constellations of institutions.  No concrete actor can legitimately claim to be metonymous for the nation or state.  I think that anthropomorphizing countries in this way abstracts from the concrete reality of any given political situation and does a disservice to whatever dissent is present in that country, concealing the latter's very existence.

ebola


----------



## Fjones

gr33n3y3z said:


> When me and everyone else is sitting in traffic for like an hour, and here comes this asshole *motorcyclist * just zooming by passing everyone.Like really? Sometime I just want to open my door when they come by...but I like my car. Its so fucking rude.



I always wondered - if a car suddenly changes lanes (as cars sometimes do in slow moving traffic to get into a relatively faster moving lane) just as a motorcycle goes zooming in between lanes of cars, and the motorcycle gets pancaked, would the driver of the car be blamed at all?  I would assume the motorcyclist would be at fault, but I don't know.

I know this is going after the low hanging fruit, but the post office really peeves me.  

You can buy insurance on an item you ship.  Most of you know that.  What you might not know is that ap0parently to make a claim, you need to show a receipt or some other proof of the existence and value of the item lost, if they do lose the package.  

Huh?  There are multiple things wrong with this. 

1.  I can just get any receipt lying around my apartment and claim that item was in the lost package.

But more important,

2.  That is not how postal insurance should work!!!  They are charging a rate based on the percentage of mail that gets lost such that they take in more money from insurance purchased than they pay out for ALL lost items.  So, they make money selling insurance even if they just pay out every claim.  That is the whole point.  The post office probably loses less than 1 out of 200 packages, yet they charge $1.50 to insure a package for $50.00.  SO, out of 200 packages mailed and insured for $50.00, they collect $300.00 ($1.50 per package times 200 packages), lose one package and pay out $50.00 on the claim, and profit the $250.00 difference.  

What relevance is it whether the item actually was in the package or not?  No one can possibly make money by mailing empty boxes and insuring them and hoping the post office loses so many of them that a profit results.  In fact, the post office should be ENCOURAGING people to mail empty boxes insured for $50.00.  The post office would make a fortune, even after paying out the claims.


----------



## Illyria99

ebola? said:


> I don't like people referring to countries as if they are actors that can accomplish particular acts or worse yet, hold certain views.  Nations are abstract symbols that people wield, and states are constellations of institutions.  No concrete actor can legitimately claim to be metonymous for the nation or state.  I think that anthropomorphizing countries in this way abstracts from the concrete reality of any given political situation and does a disservice to whatever dissent is present in that country, concealing the latter's very existence.
> 
> ebola



I have absolutely *no* idea what this means.


----------



## alasdairm

gr33n3y3z said:


> True I could have said that. End of rant.


i didn't mean to single you out, or make you feel that you had to defend your peeve. in a sense, pet peeves are often indefensible. it was just an observation.

it's often the case, i find, that people would rather have a problem and be annoyed about it than take a simple action to solve the thing which is causing them frustration which makes the psychology of the whole thing very interesting to me. further, i find a lot of pet peeves are based on ignorance. (not suggesting fo one second that any of this applies to you  )

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

Illyria said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no idea what this means.



Ever hear phrases that begin with something like "America thinks. . ." "Britain obstructs. . ." or "Japan uncovers. . ."?  These are creative fictions, abstracting from the concrete actors who have the ability to actually do or perceive things or hold opinions.

ebola


----------



## Fjones

alasdairm said:


> is it that hard to say "_i'm sorry. i need to focus right now. would you mind not talking?_"
> 
> alasdair



For some, yes, it is.  HOW one says those words is much more important than the words themselves, and for many people, those words are awkward and difficult to say without coming across the wrong way.  

Also, the statement you suggested is a lie.  He isn't busy, he just isn't interested.  What happens then if someone else in the room suddenly starts talking to the OP about something interesting, and the OP suddenly no longer "needs to focus" and starts listening to the new speaker.  The OP will look bad and the situation will be awkward.  

Besides, the OP has a valid complaint, which is what the pet peeves thread is all about:  The OP wishes people would pick up on not-so-subtle non-verbal clues that the topic of discussion is of no interest.   The occurrence (and possible repeating occurrence) of the event itself is peeving regardless of the steps taken or not taken to discontinue the continuing of any particular occurrence.


----------



## alasdairm

Fjones said:


> Also, the statement you suggested is a lie.  He isn't busy, he just isn't interested.


in which case he can tell the truth and say "_i'm sorry, i'm not interested. would you mind letting me get on uninterrupted?_" (unless of course he's not actually sorry in which case he can omit the apology in the interests of veracity) 

my pet peeve is people who would rather suffer and complain about about a problem than solve the same problem.

even more odd is that, very often i find, the solution actually requires _less_ effort than the continuation of the situation. why on earth would somebody do that to them self? why indeed?



alasdair


----------



## Fjones

alasdairm said:


> in which case he can tell the truth and say "_i'm sorry, i'm not interested. would you mind letting me get on uninterrupted?_" (unless of course he's not actually sorry in which case he can omit the apology in the interests of veracity)
> 
> my pet peeve is people who would rather suffer and complain about about a problem than solve the same problem.
> 
> even more odd is that, very often i find, the solution actually requires _less_ effort than the continuation of the situation. why on earth would somebody do that to them self? why indeed?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Fair point.  Though I have to dock you partial credit for "them self."


----------



## alasdairm

^ oxford's new american dictionary says it's fine: themself


> The standard reflexive form corresponding to they and them is themselves, as in they can do it themselves. The singular form themself, first recorded in the 14th century, has re-emerged in recent years corresponding to the singular gender-neutral use of they, as in this is the first step in helping someone to help themself. The form is not widely accepted in standard English, however.


alasdair


----------



## Fjones

alasdairm said:


> ^ oxford's new american dictionary says it's fine: themselfalasdair



Interesting.  I guess you and I interpret this part differently: 

"The form is _not widely accepted_ in standard English, however. "

(Emphasis added)


----------



## ebola?

It will be soon, though, insofar as "them" and "they" come to be fully accepted as gender-neutral, singular pronouns.

ebola


----------



## Fjones

ebola? said:


> It will be soon, though, insofar as "them" and "they" come to be fully accepted as gender-neutral, singular pronouns.
> 
> ebola



Then we need to invent new non-genrder-neutral singular pronouns.  At the risk of rehashing a tired subject, I have seen what can happen when plural pronouns are used in the singular sense.  The results are nonsensical and often excruciating.  Why can't we just invent new gender-neutral pronouns?  

They
Them
Themselves

already have specific meanings in our language.  It is not a good idea to attempt to use them as singular merely because we lack genderless pronouns.  

"The police told them that their case was weak"  Imagine that sentence in which the "them" refers to multiple people listening to the police officer, but the "their" refers to a single person.  Confusion abounds already, and that is a basic example.  Imagine an entire paragraph or story written like that.



Fjones said:


> Then we need to invent new non-genrder-neutral singular pronouns.  At the risk of rehashing a tired subject, I have seen what can happen when plural pronouns are used in the singular sense.  The results are nonsensical and often excruciating.  Why can't we just invent new gender-neutral pronouns?
> 
> They
> Them
> Themselves
> 
> already have specific meanings in our language.  It is not a good idea to attempt to use them as singular merely because we lack genderless pronouns.
> 
> "The police told them that their case was weak"  Imagine that sentence in which the "them" refers to multiple people listening to the police officer, but the "their" refers to a single person.  Confusion abounds already, and that is a basic example.  Imagine an entire paragraph or story written like that.



Oh, and since I am sure someone will suggest "replace those pronouns with proper nouns to avoid confusion," I will preemptively reply with this:

That kind of defeats the purpose of pronouns.  Try taking a news article and replacing every pronoun with a proper noun.  The results are painful to read.


----------



## ebola?

fj said:
			
		

> Then we need to invent new non-genrder-neutral singular pronouns. . .Why can't we just invent new gender-neutral pronouns?



Unfortunately, this isn't really how language works.  Speech-innovations tend to be built from slight modifications of already available syntactic and semantic material, many times by 'happy accident'.  These types of constructions are more likely to spread rapidly through speech communities than linguistic particles invented _ex nihilo_.

You're welcome to give it a try though.



			
				fjones said:
			
		

> I have seen what can happen when plural pronouns are used in the singular sense. The results are nonsensical and often excruciating.



Really?  When?  How so?



> "The police told them that their case was weak" Imagine that sentence in which the "them" refers to multiple people listening to the police officer, but the "their" refers to a single person.



In real life, we rarely engage single sentences in isolation.  In fact, I would argue that a rich contextual backdrop is necessary for any statement to have meaning.  I think that this example is likely to have been preceded by something like, "And how strong is the defendant's case?"

I guess it will be on newspaper editors to avoid writing confusing headlines. 

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

Fjones said:


> Interesting.  I guess you and I interpret this part differently:
> 
> "The form is _not widely accepted_ in standard English, however. "
> 
> (Emphasis added)


for a long time, the idea of a human flying or a white person marrying a black person was not widely accepted. i understand both are common now.



ebola said everything else i would have to say (but better than i could).

alasdair


----------



## Fjones

alasdairm said:


> for a long time, the idea of a human flying or a white person marrying a black person was not widely accepted. i understand both are common now.
> 
> 
> 
> ebola said everything else i would have to say (but better than i could).
> 
> alasdair



Come on Alasdair, this is nonsense and you know it.  The point you made in your first sentence could be use to justify ANYTHING.  I'll acknowledge there is room for discussion here, but merely pointing out that times change hardly qualifies as a cogent argument, or even an argument at all.  

Ebola, you asked 

"really?  When?  How so?"

I will dig through my archives to find one example that will demonstrate the problem.  It may take time though.  I am not sure where it is.


----------



## Max Power

Fjones ranting about traffic in the pet peeves there. Sure feels like 2009 in here.


----------



## Illyria99

Pet peeve: When people continually contradict others in a vain attempt to seem more intelligent.


----------



## alasdairm

Fjones said:


> I'll acknowledge there is room for discussion here, but merely pointing out that times change hardly qualifies as a cogent argument, or even an argument at all.


given something as fluid and evolving as language, it's a perfectly good argument. you can agree to disagree.


Illyria99 said:


> Pet peeve: When people continually contradict others in a vain attempt to seem more intelligent.


your pet peeve is fjones? but he's so cute when he gets mad. and he gets mad a lot.



alasdair


----------



## Fjones

alasdairm said:


> you can agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> alasdair



Damnit!  I am boxed in.  This statement is my Kryptonite.  I am forced to agree with the original statement, or I am forced to agree to disagree with the original statement.  Either way, I must agree with something.  This situation is most disagreeable to me.  

Anyway, well-played.



alasdairm said:


> your pet peeve is fjones? but he's so cute when he gets mad. and he gets mad a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



I didn't see her specifically refer to me?  

Maybe she was talking about you

Hey, people can say what they want, but the pet peeves thread was a boring thread that rarely got any traffic until I got involved with it, at which time it became one of the most popular threads on BL.  

I then disappeared for a couple of years after certain silly restrictions were placed on the types of posts that would be allowed in the thread, and it returned to a boring thread that gets little traffic.  Hell, the same thread is still running from 2011!  We used to go through a 1000-post thread every few months (and only 250 of those 1000 were mine).


----------



## Illyria99

Fjones said:


> ...the pet peeves thread was a boring thread that rarely got any traffic until I got involved with it, at which time it became one of the most popular threads on BL.



I see that you're not burdened with an excess amount of modesty.


----------



## alasdairm

^ something on which we can agree to agree 


Fjones said:


> I didn't see her specifically refer to me?


that's why my joke works _so_ well - she was referring to somebody else but i made it seem like she was talking about you!

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

One of my major pet peeves is when someone (and this can be _any_ website, not just here) posts *huge* blocks of words, without using paragraphs...I don't even bother trying to read through that shit.


----------



## euphoria

t-r-a-f-f-i-c


fffffffffffffuuuuuuu


----------



## ebola?

"Noids" as a term for "synthetic cannabinoids"...so bad...it's the morphological unit that means "is in the diffuse category of", not the part of the word that specifies what the thing is.  An analogy would be if we called spider-like creatures ("arachnoids") "noids".

ebola


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Max Power said:


> Fjones ranting about traffic in the pet peeves there. Sure feels like 2009 in here.


It's certainly bringing back memories for me.  

My pet-peeve is people dissecting peeves to the enth degree in the pet-peeve thread.  Give me some fresh peeves, people.


----------



## shimazu

ebola? said:


> "Noids" as a term for "synthetic cannabinoids"...so bad...it's the morphological unit that means "is in the diffuse category of", not the part of the word that specifies what the thing is.  An analogy would be if we called spiders like creatures ("arachnoids") "noids".
> 
> ebola



I could not figure out for the life of me wtf that meant

lame drugs = lame nicknames I guess


----------



## Illyria99

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> My pet-peeve is people dissecting peeves to the enth degree in the pet-peeve thread.



_*This.*_


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I'm my own pet peeve .


----------



## China Rider

Illyria99 said:


> Pet peeve: When people continually contradict others in a vain attempt to seem more intelligent.



unless you were told so by the source, how do you know the motive behind anyone's contradiction?

/vain attempt to seem more intelligent

fwiw the only reason i might try and change anybody's attitude or idea about anything,  is simply to educate

i don't even care if they tell anyone else that it was me who taught them, i don't want anything in return, unless requested


----------



## Illyria99

China Rider said:


> unless you were told so by the source, how do you know the motive behind anyone's contradiction?
> 
> /vain attempt to seem more intelligent
> 
> fwiw the only reason i might try and change anybody's attitude or idea about anything,  is simply to educate
> 
> i don't even care if they tell anyone else that it was me who taught them, i don't want anything in return, unless requested





CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^
> 
> _*My pet-peeve is people dissecting peeves to the enth degree in the pet-peeve thread. *_



In other words, instead of taking issue with someone else's pet peeve, _just stick to posting your own._


----------



## China Rider

seems like most people are afraid to call me out on anything

ever think i don't want to be/realize that i'm being 'that guy'?

if whatever i'm told makes sense, i'm more than likely going to change and say thank you


----------



## shimazu

pet peeve : people taking the pet peeve thread way too seriously

oh wait this is Second Opinion, the serious forum for trivial shit


----------



## Illyria99

When  people use "IMHO" in their posts, because they really don't mean it...they're just trying to _appear_ open-minded and likeable. Most of the time, these people are complete narcissists who actually believe that their contributions are better than everyone else's.


----------



## bronson

IMHO, people mean it some of the time.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

bronson said:


> imho, people mean it some of the time.



lmao.


----------



## kytnism

Max Power said:


> Fjones ranting about traffic in the pet peeves there. Sure feels like 2009 in here.



like mello yello. it was there once upon a time, disappeared for a long span, momentarily you are happy to see it return, albeit question for how long youll appreciate it being back. 



Illyria99 said:


> When  people use "IMHO" in their posts, because they really don't mean it...they're just trying to _appear_ open-minded and likeable. Most of the time, these people are complete narcissists who actually believe that their contributions are better than everyone else's.



i view it as more a social fad than anything to be taken too seriously, imho of course. 

...kytnism...


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> In other words, instead of taking issue with someone else's pet peeve, _just stick to posting your own._


discussion! on a discussion board! the nerve!


Illyria99 said:


> When  people use "IMHO" in their posts, because they really don't mean it...they're just trying to _appear_ open-minded and likeable. Most of the time, these people are complete narcissists who actually believe that their contributions are better than everyone else's.


you seem to know an awful lot about other people's motivations. hmmm.

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

Seriously, I thought this was a thread for pet peeves....but if it's turned into a place where people just drop in to make snarky remarks, please let me know.

8)


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^^R u okay? Maybe you should take a break from this thread....

Anyways *stink bugs* fucking nasty and always buzzing around like no one business.


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> Seriously, I thought this was a thread for pet peeves....but if it's turned into a place where people just drop in to make snarky remarks, please let me know.


my pet peeve is people who believe they know people's motivations for posting when, in fact, they don't and they're just making assumptions and jumping to erroneous conclusions.

happy now?



this thread is for _discussing_ pet peeves. if you only want to post your pet peeves in a big list and do not want them discussed, then perhaps a blog is a better place for your peeves?

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> my pet peeve is people who believe they know people's motivations for posting when, in fact, they don't and they're just making assumptions and jumping to erroneous conclusions.
> 
> happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Interestingly enough, your pet peeve seems to describe *you* quite well. Oh, the irony. 

Yes, I'm quite happy now. Thanks for asking.  %)


----------



## shimazu

my pet peeve is people who use the phrase "qed"

you can thank me later Illyria


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> Interestingly enough, your pet peeve seems to describe *you* quite well. Oh, the irony.


i notice that you chose to avoid the issue even when it didn't come from me (china rider's post).

perhaps you're just annoyed with me as you see something you dislike about yourself in my posts? that's quite common online. but, of course, i don't know - like you, i'm just assuming. 

alasdair


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who have _zero_ experience, coming into your area of expertise and telling you _anything_.


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> i notice that you chose to avoid the issue even when it didn't come from me (china rider's post).
> 
> perhaps you're just annoyed with me as you see something you dislike about yourself in my posts? that's quite common online. but, of course, i don't know - like you, i'm just assuming.
> 
> alasdair



I always avoid things! That's how I am. 

I'm not at all annoyed with you...you're just fun to mess with.

However, I _was_ annoyed when I got an infraction for kidding around with you...one of your moderators seemed to think I was "attacking" you, for fuck's sake. 8)


----------



## alasdairm

^ how about that? you didn't think you were attacking me but somebody else thought you were. somebody's motivation for posting was different than a third-party _assumed_ it was! 

consider the possibility that maybe some of your assumptions about people's motivations for posting are incorrect?

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> ^ how about that? you didn't think you were attacking me but somebody else thought you were. somebody's motivation for posting was different than a third-party _assumed_ it was!
> 
> consider the possibility that maybe some of your assumptions about people's motivations for posting are incorrect?
> 
> alasdair



Oh, I'm _quite_ sure my assumptions were wrong...I was just _trying_ to be annoying when I posted them.


----------



## Jean-Paul

the goddamn vaccum i have just fixed BY MYSELF, AGAIN. i was like a tweaker running on sheer anxiety and rage.
also, i think i have the black lung, pop 
need a drink
also: carpet
why are they still using it


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> Oh, I'm _quite_ sure my assumptions were wrong...I was just _trying_ to be annoying when I posted them.


how refreshing - a troll who admits to being a troll.

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> how refreshing - a troll who admits to being a troll.
> 
> alasdair



No need to be rude.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

alasdairm said:


> perhaps you're just annoyed with me as you see something you dislike about yourself in my posts? that's quite common onlinein life.







Windows.


----------



## alasdairm

^ indeed.





Illyria99 said:


> No need to be rude.


you admitted to trolling. i said that it was refreshing. it was perfectly civil and it was, based on your previous comment, grounded in fact.

are you confusing brevity and matter-of-factness for rudeness?

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

alasdairm said:


> ^ indeed.you admitted to trolling. i said that it was refreshing. it was perfectly civil and it was, based on your previous comment, grounded in fact.
> 
> *are you confusing brevity and matter-of-factness for rudeness?*
> 
> alasdair




Yes, I think I did.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Another one of those things unfortunately easy to do on teh interwebs.



@Thread: Stupid people


----------



## gr33n3y3z

alasdairm said:


> how refreshing - a troll who admits to being a troll.
> 
> alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

gr33n3y3z said:


>


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Trolls live under a bridge. Stay there.


----------



## Khadijah

Fjones said:


> Posting



Wow, I been away from BL for so long and find so many of my friends dead and gone in the Shrine, a bunch of new forums we didnt have before, OD all grown up and responsible, the lounge full of people i dont know, but Fjones is still postin in the pet peeve thread.


----------



## Jabberwocky

People sucking their teeth after they eat. Annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## ebola?

I find attempted use of "serious" as an adverb to be highly distasteful.

ebola


----------



## L2R

One of my cats who doesn't understand her bum is a good foot and a half behind her head. She must think she pees and pops from her ears because all she needs is her front paws in litter to start her business. It's all good in the lidded box, but she can't get it right with stage 1 of "litter quitter".

Oh and fleas. Fuck those arseholes.


----------



## username13

seeing a whole group of people out to dinner and they ar all stuck glued to their phones, texting or whatever the fuck you all do. If i have a lot of time on the pc or tablet, when i go i i leave that shit alone. This is a new behavior but i bet inten years everyone will be fucking glued to a screen. Last time i left civilization it wasnt this bad. It seems like,we,are devolving quickly.


----------



## L2R




----------



## alasdairm

people who buy something without ensuring it meets their requirements, then flip out at the vendor when it doesn't.

file under the more general pet peeve of "people who take no responsibility for their own actions".

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

Girls who complain about guys flirting with them...I mean, _seriously?_


----------



## China Rider

username13 said:


> seeing a whole group of people out to dinner and they ar all stuck glued to their phones, texting or whatever the fuck you all do. If i have a lot of time on the pc or tablet, when i go i i leave that shit alone. This is a new behavior but i bet inten years everyone will be fucking glued to a screen. Last time i left civilization it wasnt this bad. It seems like,we,are devolving quickly.



couldn't agree more, you are not alone
I always leave my car in my phone, if I had a spouse or children, I would put it in my pocket and use only incase of emergency
if I ever have to use my phone around others, I excuse my self, or just walk away unannounced  

gotta love when these people pretend like they're paying attention to what another is saying to them, and when they're asked for some kind of reaction, they need to have what was previously said repeated to them
whatever, this cell phone era makes it easy to recognize people who I either don't want in my life or no longer wish to elevate my relationship with them


----------



## ebola?

I don't like people abbreviating "Wikipedia" to "wiki" (or "the Wikipedia page" to "the wiki")--"wiki" simply refers to a protocol for web content generation and editing, and there are many wikis (eg, the bluelight wiki).  Incidentally, "wiki" stands for "what I know is. . ."

ebola


----------



## Bardeaux

China Rider said:


> I always leave my car in my phone



So do you have a GIANT phone or a tiny car?


----------



## L2R

ebola? said:


> I don't like people abbreviating "Wikipedia" to "wiki" (or "the Wikipedia page" to "the wiki")--"wiki" simply refers to a protocol for web content generation and editing, and there are many wikis (eg, the bluelight wiki).  Incidentally, "wiki" stands for "what I know is. . ."
> 
> ebola



as we integrate ourselves to the net, "what i know is" and wikipedia will become one and the same. 

sorry ebola, but you are resisting those of us who are ahead of the curve.


----------



## ebola?

So when people say, "It's not on the wiki!" they actually mean, "It's not included in the semantic structure of the sum of available computation!"? 

ebola


----------



## L2R

10 go to wiki
20 search *subject*
30 if found go to 50
40 if not found go to 60
50 respond
60 go to "make some shit up which sounds good"
70 pose

in other words, wiki will replace intuition.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

People who quote someone's post that contains the person's picture, but edit out the part that shows it's a quote, making it look like they're posting their own pic. Bagochina, I'm looking directly at you.


----------



## alasdairm

"_to all intensive purposes_"

do some people just not think about what they are writing or saying means?

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

alasdairm said:


> "_to all intensive purposes_"
> 
> do some people just not think about what they are writing or saying means?
> 
> alasdair



This isn't usually my style, but allow to play doubles advocate for a moment. It's very possible they were in a hurry and failed to note their mistake. It's happened to me before.


----------



## ad lib

alasdairm said:


> "_to all intensive purposes_"
> 
> do some people just not think about what they are writing or saying means?
> 
> alasdair



Lmao. That's one of my pet peeves too.


----------



## ebola?

Ali said:
			
		

> do some people just not think about what they are writing or saying means?



Perhaps aren't aware of _just_ how intensive their purposes are. 
...
Right now, I'm pretty unhappy with incompatibility between proprietary file formats.  It's pretty much a nightmare to coax a PC into reading an HFS+ filesystem on an external drive (or at least it is with my hardware).  Having gone through 2 different programs designed to accomplish this task, both having failed in the same way, I'm on the cusp of creating a linux partition SOLELY to handle this matter.

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

Max Power said:


> This isn't usually my style, but allow to play doubles advocate for a moment. It's very possible they were in a hurry and failed to note their mistake. It's happened to me before.


i don't buy it.

i can understand a typo or a brain fart but when somebody writes "_for all intensive purposes_", it seems to me that they really think that is the turn of phrase - they didn't mean to write "_for all intents and purposes_".

it's an eggcorn, and one of the more common ones.

alasdair


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Also, whenever you see something awesome or a really good part is about to happen in a movie you've seen and the person who's watching hasn't and they either look away right before it happens for some bullshit reason or take 10 seconds to respond to your cries of, "Look!" I was outside earlier talking to a neighbor and saw the weirdest lightning strike I've ever seen. It formed a near perfect circle, as if in a plasma ball. I told the neighbor to look and five seconds later he decides to look up and say, "What?" I described what I saw and told him to keep looking because it would probably happen again. He looks for a total of three seconds and looks at his phone. Sure enough, it happened right as he looked away. Then he started with the condescending, "Yeah, yeah. Sure." bullshit. Some people would miss witnessing seeing the creation of  the universe if it meant being able to troll someone else and bug the shit out of them.

This is definitely one of my, "Fuck nearly everyone on the face of the earth!" days.


----------



## ebola?

I don't like "ppl", "plz", or "smh".  When I read, most of the material is played in my head aurally, and these acronyms and abbreviations make you sound like a stroke-victim.

ebola


----------



## figure11

People who are perpetually bothered by something, complain endlessly, and do absolutely nothing to change the problem.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

ebola? said:


> I don't like "ppl", "plz", or "smh".  When I read, most of the material is played in my head aurally, and these acronyms and abbreviations make you sound like a stroke-victim.
> 
> ebola



Just wondering how does that make you "sound" like a "stroke victim"?.


----------



## psood0nym

gr33n3y3z said:


> Just wondering how does that make you "sound" like a "stroke victim"?.


Just the way it's stated. Internet acronyms are the textual equivalent of grunts and slurs.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^ I found the whole statement highly offensive to people who have suffered from strokes.


----------



## psood0nym

^I know a guy who's had a stroke and sounds and says he feels just the same. I seriously doubt he's used internet acronyms to the point of diminishing returns, too. I guess it's different strokes for different folks.


----------



## L2R

His Name Is Frank said:


> Also, whenever you see something awesome or a really good part is about to happen in a movie you've seen and the person who's watching hasn't and they either look away right before it happens for some bullshit reason or take 10 seconds to respond to your cries of, "Look!" I was outside earlier talking to a neighbor and saw the weirdest lightning strike I've ever seen. It formed a near perfect circle, as if in a plasma ball. I told the neighbor to look and five seconds later he decides to look up and say, "What?" I described what I saw and told him to keep looking because it would probably happen again. He looks for a total of three seconds and looks at his phone. Sure enough, it happened right as he looked away. Then he started with the condescending, "Yeah, yeah. Sure." bullshit. Some people would miss witnessing seeing the creation of  the universe if it meant being able to troll someone else and bug the shit out of them.
> 
> This is definitely one of my, "Fuck nearly everyone on the face of the earth!" days.


If I makes you feel any better (or not), this annoys me too and I have also seen ball lightning once.


----------



## Fjones

alasdairm said:


> i don't buy it.
> 
> i can understand a typo or a brain fart but when somebody writes "_for all intensive purposes_", it seems to me that they really think that is the turn of phrase - they didn't mean to write "_for all intents and purposes_".
> 
> it's an eggcorn, and one of the more common ones.
> 
> alasdair



I agree with Alasdair here.  "All intensive purposes" cannot happen accidentally.  Minus 1000 grammar points for anyone who write that phrase.  

"I could care less" is minus 5000 points.  And if the speaker tries to justify it by saying "I know it should be 'I couldn't care less' but I was being sarcastic," the penalty is multiplied by ten.  Minus 50,000.  

"Same difference."  Minus a million points.  This is just utter nonsense.  The speaker is trying to say, "Same thing."  The words "thing" and "difference" are in no way synonymous or interchangeable.   (perhaps "same difference" comes from "no difference."  Again, replacing "no" with "same" it nonsense.)

7-3 and 10-6 have the same difference.


----------



## Cruel Intentions

Fjones said:


> "I could care less" is minus 5000 points.  And if the speaker tries to justify it by saying "I know it should be 'I couldn't care less' but I was being sarcastic," the penalty is multiplied by ten.  Minus 50,000.


"I could care less" ... I hear this all the time. Silly, makes me laugh though


----------



## tackyspiral

added sugar in the dried fruit snacks available at the grocery store....  Dried fruit is often delicious without any added sugar and can be a great snack on the go but I have to pay an arm and a leg to buy the kind without added sugar off amazon.... and I know I know fresh fruit is great but dried fruit is convenient and the amount of sugar added means I may as well eat a candy bar


----------



## Illyria99

People who send me weird PMs...strange shit:


summerfriend 
View Profile View Forum Posts Private Message View Blog Entries View Articles Add as Contact 

Greenlighter 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Join Date:Jun 2013
Posts:14 Today 03:35      enjoy yer ban, pleb.       .


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who walk slow in the city. 

Move your fucking feet! We have places to be!


----------



## Max Power

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> People who walk slow in the city.
> 
> Move your fucking feet! We have places to be!



Odd, I feel that way about people who walk fast in the country.

Chill out, man! Enjoy the view!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Max Power said:


> Odd, I feel that way about people who walk fast in the country.
> 
> Chill out, man! Enjoy the view!



View? Have you seen NYC? it's a cesspool. Hah. There is no view.


----------



## Max Power

I don't think NYC is in the country though.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Max Power said:


> I don't think NYC is in the country though.



Ha, yeah I don't think so.


----------



## ebola?

I don't like "guac'" as an abbreviation for guacamole, but I have no good reason why.  It's nearly as grating as "vaca'" or "'zza". . .

ebola


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Abbreviations in general make piss me off way more than they should. 

Maters instead of tomatoes.
Taters instead of potatoes.

No, you sound inbred. Stop.


----------



## modern buddha

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Abbreviations in general make piss me off way more than they should.
> 
> Maters instead of tomatoes.
> Taters instead of potatoes.
> 
> No, you sound inbred. Stop.



Maters? MATERS?!?! WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Living in Louisiana, I've heard tomatoes and potatos referred to as taters and maters more than I even care to think of.

Let me also add, "If it had been a snake, it would have bit me!" to this monstrous pet peeve list. I don't know if that saying is strictly a southern thing, but I can't see anyone else saying it. For those not in the know, people say it when they're looking for something, someone else sees it, points it out and it's in a spot where said seeker should have obviously seen it. Example:

Redneck - "Hey there, mr store clerk. I was wonderin' if yall got them instant taters. My ol lady, she's a lazy bitch and she can't cook for shit!"

Clerk - "Yes sir. They're right there under that sign that says Instant Potatoes, right in front of you."

Redneck - "Gotdamn if they ain't! Man, if that had been a snake, it woulda bit me!"

Clerk - "I wish it had been, sir. Fuck my life."


----------



## modern buddha

Southern accents/abbreviations/shortcuts/grammar bug me in general.


----------



## ebola?

Buddha said:
			
		

> Maters? MATERS?!?! WHAT. THE. FUCK.



What the _literal_ fuck. 



			
				Frank said:
			
		

> Southern accents/abbreviations/shortcuts/grammar bug me in general.



"Y'all" is pretty useful: English doesn't really have another second-person plural.  "You guys" is. . .sometimes inappropriate.
...
1.  "The exception that proves the rule."  I have not yet seen this used in a way that's remotely logically permissible.
2.  Semantic creep of spam from clutter via commercial messages to general clutter.  I prefer the original, more precise meaning.
3.  Overuse of citation of the "no true Scotsman" fallacy.  We would like our semantic categories to have _some_ degree of boundedness, right?  So this entails that for some groups, there will be those that actually adhere to these groups' minimal definitional criteria and some that misleadingly appear to.  The NTS fallacy should be reserved for attempts to invalidate group membership by applying criteria that aren't actually essential to membership of said group.

ebola


----------



## kytnism

i too am a fan of the "yall"

...kytnism...


----------



## gr33n3y3z

People who yell at you for smoking a cigarette out side of your work. And then hand you a fucking religious brochure.

Like what the fuck if I want to smoke I will smoke. Get the fuck off my ass, jerks.

That shit pisses me off! It happened about three times so far in the last few years.


----------



## ebola?

How close to the door are you? 

ebola


----------



## L2R

a brochure won't give you cancer.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

And that pisses you off? Do you want brochure cancer?


----------



## L2R

*idontwanttoliveonthisplanetanymore.meme*


----------



## gr33n3y3z

His Name Is Frank said:


> And that pisses you off? Do you want brochure cancer?



Yea it sure does piss me off. Hmm a brochure of cancer, no thanks ill pass. 

Anyways it pisses me off because I know what I'm doing to my health, I know what I'm risking.

Like what crossed your mind that its okay to yell at a random chick smoking a cigarette? It's not only annoying to me but also kind of weird.


----------



## shimazu

L2R said:


> a brochure won't give you cancer.



neither does walking within 3 feet of a cigarette for 2 seconds


----------



## L2R

4 times a day
5 days a week
48 weeks a year 
40 years


----------



## ebola?

Actually, given the statistical effect of second hand smoke, walking by someone smoking briefly outside should very negligibly increase cancer risk; you need far more concentrated, enduring exposure.  BUT, it's still fucking annoying to smoke right by a door or intake vent.  It should be enough for people to try not to annoy each other.

ebola


----------



## shimazu

L2R when youre jogging with you ipod that was made in china in factories with huge smokestacks while running in your nikes that were made by similiar smokestack spewing, un-regulated construction coded factories, do you go out of your way to avoid a guy already not really in your way solely because he might give you a reason to create some baseless mathematical formula?


----------



## L2R

Yes. Every time.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

ebola? said:


> Actually, given the statistical effect of second hand smoke, walking by someone smoking briefly outside should very negligibly increase cancer risk; you need far more concentrated, enduring exposure.  BUT, it's still fucking annoying to smoke right by a door or intake vent.  It should be enough for people to try not to annoy each other.
> 
> ebola



Woah! I never said that I smoke right by the door. If that was the case I could understand why random jerks yelled at me for smoking. When I'm smoking outside of my work I'm not even near the building, I'm usually walking around or on my phone while smoking.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

When a girl with a decent profile page on a dating site has 3 pictures. She's super cute in one of them, but the other two? Hard to say....


----------



## ebola?

green eyes said:
			
		

> Woah! I never said that I smoke right by the door.



I wasn't talking about you (that you didn't answer my question about how far you were from the door gave me insufficient data to comment on you...and really, the general case is more interesting than the particular).



			
				L2R said:
			
		

> Yes. Every time.



Constructing formulae erryday.  Word up.

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

Tree huggers...usually vegan morons who have their noses in the air as they shop at "organic" markets.


----------



## shimazu

people who whistle repetitive tunes in public places

seriously, shut the fuck up

parents who don't discipline their kids than turn to me and go "I don't know what's gotten into them today"

uhh, maybe it's what NEVER got into them EVER, aka, fucking manners?

as in, something you clearly never felt the need to learn as well


----------



## His Name Is Frank

People who post pictures on websites that aren't theirs, while pretending to be someone they're not.


----------



## shimazu

when you provide people with a means to do something and all they do is find things to complain about it

well that was originally about my computer but I guess it applies to Bluelight in general as well


----------



## laugh

people that dont get mad and peeved, fuck them!


----------



## modern buddha

Illyria99 said:


> Tree huggers...usually vegan morons who have their noses in the air as they shop at "organic" markets.



I consider myself a "treehugger". I eat maybe 2-3X more meat than the average person. I do like healthfood stores, though. You should drop by one. The meat is fantastic.



laugh said:


> people that dont get mad and peeved, fuck them!



This doesn't make me mad.


----------



## Max Power

laugh said:


> people that dont get mad and peeved, fuck them!


Misery loves company.


This is more of a peeve when working with a register/money but when bills are mixed - face-up/down. It's distracting and unaesthetic.


----------



## Illyria99

modern buddha said:


> I consider myself a "treehugger". I eat maybe 2-3X more meat than the average person. I do like healthfood stores, though. You should drop by one. The meat is fantastic.



Do you consider Trader Joe's a health food store? Some of their stuff is pretty good.


----------



## laugh

Max Power said:


> Misery loves company.


----------



## bronson

Max Power said:


> This is more of a peeve when working with a register/money but when bills are mixed - face-up/down. It's distracting and unaesthetic.



I've started to dislike paper currency all together, I just mainly use a charge card lately.  So much less space consumption in the billfold, and minimal liability if anyone wants to yank your wallet.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

When a girl has a somewhat appealing profile & 3 photos, but she looks pretty in only one & the rest you just can't tell






Drymouith


----------



## bronson

^ When Bobby posts the same peeve twice on the same page.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Lol that's the second time today I've been made aware of something I posted while blacked out !




Blacking out is a peevance of mine.


----------



## Beachcat

When the light turns green and the car in front of me doesn't go

When I graciously do the laundry for my family and they throw all their clothes into the hamper inside out

When anyone puts a damp towel in a heap on the floor

When my husband makes a sandwich and leaves everything out on the counter and goes and sits down and never comes back to put it away

When members of my family stack dishes on the counter next to the sink instead of opening the dishwasher right below and putting them in...


----------



## Illyria99

People who leave their clothes in the washer/dryer long after the cycle is over...and get mad if you remove their stuff.


----------



## quiet roar

Beachcat said:


> When I graciously do the laundry for my family and they throw all their clothes into the hamper inside out
> 
> When anyone puts a damp towel in a heap on the floor
> 
> When my husband makes a sandwich and leaves everything out on the counter and goes and sits down and never comes back to put it away
> 
> When members of my family stack dishes on the counter next to the sink instead of opening the dishwasher right below and putting them in...


Sounds like mrs roar's pet peeves.


----------



## L2R

when i talk to people on the phone and it is clear they are taking drags mid sentence. makes me feel ill, and superior. peeve.


----------



## RowdyAggie

Horrible grammar, spelling, or Shatner-Texting (urban dictionary if you don't know), people asking a simple question on FB, Twitter, or text instead of typing that same question into google, and people who say "It sure would be nice for someone to bring me lunch or buy me something".. Posting bible verses, scriptures, life/relationship quotes while they are hungover and recovering from banging 3 dudes the night before.. You're not fooling anyone, we know.... (I was the 1st guy!)


----------



## TweakFace

People who tell you they'll hit you up later or make plans with you and then avoid you like the plague. Like wtf at least give some common courtesy to let me know and let me know to fuck off. That would be better than sitting there not knowing. Shit pisses me off.


----------



## laugh

bronson said:


> ^ When Bobby posts the same peeve twice on the same page.



lols bobby love


----------



## modern buddha

Illyria99 said:


> Do you consider Trader Joe's a health food store? Some of their stuff is pretty good.



I have never even seen a Trader Joe's, honestly.


Beachcat said:


> When I graciously do the laundry for my family and they throw all their clothes into the hamper inside out
> 
> When anyone puts a damp towel in a heap on the floor
> 
> When my husband makes a sandwich and leaves everything out on the counte and goes and sits down and never comes back to put it away
> 
> dishwasher right below and putting them in...



I put my clothes inside out in the hamper so that when I wash them, the colors won't fade. I do my own laundry.

I hate when people leave their towels on the doorhandle. That is a doorhandle... It is not a towel holder! 

And my mom expects the food to be put away BEFORE you even leave the kitchen to sit down and eat. I could be putting the finishing touches on a salad and she will deliberately come in just to say "put your food away!" Mom, I'm 24. I know to put my food away... 


Illyria99 said:


> People who leave their clothes in the washer/dryer long after the cycle is over...and get mad if you remove their tuff.



I give them fifteen minutes after the cycle ends to come get their shit. If not, it's going in a heap on the table, completely unfolded. This was very effective in college. Don't care if people get pissed. Are they really gonna fight me over lahndry?


TweakFace said:


> People who tell you they'll hit you up later or make plans with you and then avoid you like the plague. Like wtf at least give some common courtesy to let me know and let me know to fuck off. That would be better than sitting there not knowing. Shit pisses me off.



Same.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Election sprukers in inappropriate places. I refuse to vote fore any candidate who hands out flyers out the front of a football stadium


----------



## China Rider

my own inability to fake it
feels proud to be true, but faking it definitely has it's benefits


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Being right on the verge of sleep & then a cute girl texts you


----------



## modern buddha

Bob Loblaw said:


> Being right on the verge of sleep & then a cute girl texts you



Put your phone on silent. Then go to sleep and answer anything in the morning. Problem fixed. Don't waste your sleep on some chick. If she asks what happened, then tell her you were sleeping. If she gets mad at something so stupid, it's not your problem.


----------



## TweakFace

People who talk about their boring job on a regular basis. I don't care about your stupid pizza deliveries, or how some customer was giving you a hard time at work. I just don't care!

This is a relatively new pet peeve of mine, mainly because my best friend just got a new job after being unemployed for a few years and he seems to feel the need to tell me about every single freaking delivery.

 Ugh, sorry had to rant a little.


----------



## Animal Mother

People that don't pay attention.

Carelessness is borne of selfishness

Also people who don't use their turn signals


----------



## ebola?

I don't like "fml", for no good reason.

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

People who obsess over animals.


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> I don't like "fml", for no good reason.
> 
> ebola



I used to hate it. 

Then I stopped living in 2008. COME AT ME BRO.


----------



## ebola?

Ummm...you apparently _started_ living in 2008.  But indeed, approach me, brethren:






ebola


----------



## ebola?

people saying "HBD" instead of "happy birthday".  What, you want to wish them a happy birthday but can't sacrifice a few seconds to type it?

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

the groceries bagging thing again. people no longer bag - or even help bag - their own groceries, it seems.



alasdair


----------



## ebola?

I always do this if the bag provisions are remotely accessible.  What, should I just stare into space while the employee bags instead?  Seems silly. . .

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

modern buddha said:


> And my mom expects the food to be put away BEFORE you even leave the kitchen to sit down and eat. I could be putting the finishing touches on a salad and she will deliberately come in just to say "put your food away!" Mom, I'm 24. I know to put my food away...



Ha. My mom freaks out if there's _one_ thing in the sink. *At any time.*


----------



## Max Power

alasdairm said:


> the groceries bagging thing again. people no longer bag - or even help bag - their own groceries, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



The worst is when it happens in the self-checkout lane. They look around with a lost sense of hopelessness and fear.


----------



## voxmystic

I have a two year old son, so bagging my groceries is not in my current repertoire, and I hate hate hate it when a bagger wrecks my groceries by putting a gallon of milk on top of the tomatoes. Produce costs a bloody fortune up here. Disrespecting the $1000+ that I spend in their establishment each and every month just chaps my ass. It will be GREAT to bag my own groceries again!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

When books get turned into movies and then the movie posters gets used as the book cover.
Do not like.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

ebola? said:


> people saying "HBD" instead of "happy birthday".  What, you want to wish them a happy birthday but can't sacrifice a few seconds to type it?
> 
> ebola



That's a new one to me never seen that. Seems lazy.


----------



## Illyria99

Women who put on a shit load of perfume, and sit next to me on the bus.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Illyria99 said:


> Women who put on a shit load of perfume, and sit next to me on the bus.



Oh yea that's not cool, over here we call those girls "French whores".


----------



## Illyria99

gr33n3y3z said:


> Oh yea that's not cool, over here we call those girls "French whores".



When I reached up to open the window, she actually had the nerve to look offended.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I would have looked at her like I was offended that she had the nerve to even get on the bus, hell she could have walked to her destination to air off the stink.


----------



## Illyria99

She smelled like dead carnations.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

That would have burned my eyes, why didn't you just push her off the seat and tell her to sit at the back of the bus?


----------



## Illyria99

gr33n3y3z said:


> That would have burned my eyes, why didn't you just push her off the seat and tell her to sit at the back of the bus?




What? I live in Los Angeles...people are crazy here.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I didn't realize LA was that crazy. 

What's the worst she would have done shot you with a puff of stinky perfume lol.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

genre elitists 

when edm producers change their style of music and keep the same moniker. I was hoping to hear some dnb this weekend from photek but apparently he doesn't play dnb anymore. Joey Youngman no longer plays chicago house but at least he changed his dj name to Wolfgang Gartner.


----------



## jam uh weezy

my current housemate NEVER replaces the toilet paper roll. he just gets a new one, and sets it on the counter. what a fucking wanker.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^^ well don't be as lazy as him and just put It on the toilet paper roller thing. (Maybe he will get the point?)

Have a talk with him about it if it bothers you that badly.


----------



## ebola?

I don't like "ingested" used as a synonym for "orally ingested".

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

When there's no jelly in a jelly donut.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^ you must be hitting up the wrong donut shops.


----------



## jam uh weezy

people who don't wipe the counter after using the kitched. i hate crumbs are jelly splooge. it takes 10 seconds people.


----------



## ebola?

I would make a horrid roommate for you.

ebola


----------



## ad lib

People that take forever to respond to my texts. I understand people can't sit by their phones 24/7 and actually have lives, but that doens't change the fact that I'm impatient.


----------



## Illyria99

Guys that act tough online....I'm talking about the ones who talk a lot of shit on a website, but in real life they're whiny little *<SNIP>*.


----------



## euphoria

^we know. 





jam uh weezy said:


> my current housemate NEVER replaces the toilet paper roll. he just gets a new one, and sets it on the counter. what a fucking wanker.



that annoys me too. at least he didn't leave you totally hangin' without a roll.




ad lib said:


> People that take forever to respond to my texts. I understand people can't sit by their phones 24/7 and actually have lives, but that doens't change the fact that I'm impatient.



my best friend is absolutely terrible at this. sometimes it will be weeks before I get a response. its comical actually how long it takes. i just let it go though because its my best friend.


----------



## Maya

Illyria99 said:


> Guys that act tough online....I'm talking about the ones who talk a lot of shit on a website, but in real life they're whiny little *<SNIP>*.



Hahaha actually I have to agree with you on this + 1!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

jam uh weezy said:


> my current housemate NEVER replaces the toilet paper roll. he just gets a new one, and sets it on the counter. what a fucking wanker.




The next time he does that, make sure that plenty of water splashes onto said roll, to the point where the roll is saturated with water. Keep doing this until he gets the point.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

When someone hits me up on the phone, I miss it & then they ignore my reply


----------



## alasdairm

when people say they did something "_on accident_".

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

^i do that all the time %)


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^On accident or on purpose?


----------



## Max Power

Bob Loblaw said:


> ^On accident or on purpose?



by purpose.


----------



## alasdairm

^ nice 

people who don't know when to use "less" and when to use "fewer".
people who don't know when to use "what" and when to use "which".

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

Illyria99 said:


> Guys that act tough online....I'm talking about the ones who talk a lot of shit on a website, but in real life they're whiny little *<SNIP>*.




When mods edit me for using a word that I've seen literally *hundreds* of times on this site.


----------



## bronson

When posters don't follow the proper procedure to dispute a moderation  :

*What if my problem is with the moderators? Who do I contact?*

Please make a reasonable attempt to resolve the issue with the moderator(s) in question privately. If that fails, contact the forum senior mod or administrator and explain the situation. When you do so, remember the following:


Once again, be polite and patient.
Include any communication you have had with the moderator(s) in question.
Clearly indicate the problem and include links to illustrate what you are talking about.

If, at any point, you feel unsatisfied with this process or you would simply prefer to air your issue in public, you should start a thread in the Support forum and we'll address the issue there. As with participation in any forum, please ensure your post is civil. If you have received a ban and wish to discuss or make a case for having it overturned, under no circumstances should you create an alt account to communicate with the staff. In that case, send an email to bluelight.admin@gmail.com. Alternately, post a message in the Anonymous Posting forum and request that it be moved to Support. Again, you are urged to be civil in your communication.

Bluelight gives a lot of power to the moderators to manage the day-to-day operation of the forums. Making a difficult judgment call or committing a simple human error does not mean a moderator was derelict in their duty. Please note that the complaints procedure stops with the site ownership. If you are still unsatisfied, just laugh and remind yourself that Bluelight is only a message board.


----------



## Illyria99

"...just laugh and remind yourself that Bluelight is only a message board."

This actually helps. %)


----------



## Illyria99

When "people" send me PM's apologizing for their previous shitty behaviour, then start doing the same thing again.


----------



## junegreenjeans

tee hee.  I mean Tee Hee.
Indeed.  
Pet peeves include superficial tendencies evolved around social darwinistic behavior.  That 'pack' syndrome thing.  Wow, we can be mean when we want to be.

Fake smiles


----------



## Roger&Me

It drives me crazy when people say "withdraw" or "withdraws" when they mean to say "withdrawal" or "withdrawals", respectively.


----------



## maxalfie

People spitting in the street really gets to me, it is a disgusting habit and I just don't want to see it.


----------



## junegreenjeans

*global peeve*

tee hee.  OH yes, I mean, Tee Hee.  Pet peeve:  when some men use the 'Woman's Lib' movement as an excuse for their lack of chivalry.  Gents, nothing wrong with treating a lady like a lady even if she picks up the tab or brings home the bacon.


----------



## bronson

That's the thing. The idea of full equality is great, until it's experienced fully. People should take more time to treat others based on their character, as that's something within their control unlike gender. Likewise people should quit complaining over the things in their life they had no choice in.


----------



## junegreenjeans

Yes, character.  ^^ what he said.  Unscrupulous behavior benefits no one, reeks havoc on the giver and taints the receivers views of the World at large.  
We are all in this together, a short second on the grand scale of things.  Seems an awful waste of time to do anything else but shine.
For all our differences on the ubiquitous plane, our similarities trump every time.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

People who complain about unapproved posts. I don't approve of that sort of behavior.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

It's fine with my posts being deleted.

I guess it's  for a reason. Maybe I'm too hard core?


----------



## laugh

people that do not take SO seriously


----------



## His Name Is Frank

People who don't like laugh. I love laugh!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Dear Illyria:

I  you.


----------



## alasdairm

people endorsing me for something on linkedin when they have no experience of my work in that area.

alasdair


----------



## His Name Is Frank

People who _insist_ on text messages rather than phone calls. It takes me forever and a day to text. Stop making me text!


----------



## ArCi

lol not a good sign.


SLR-->


----------



## SirTophamHat

alasdairm said:


> people who don't know when to use "less" and when to use "fewer".



i tried to become mad every time i heard this mix up, but it happens so much, no less than 3 times a week usually, that it wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## euphoria

alasdairm said:


> people endorsing me for something on linkedin when they have no experience of my work in that area.
> 
> alasdair



lol yes. this. or endorsing you for something completely random that you don't even do... they just click that button for some reason. don't know why.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

laugh said:


> people that do not take SO seriously



Oh yes it's a very serious forum, possibly the most serious forum on BL. ~giggling~


----------



## Illyria99

People who whine, "The movie *isn't* as good as the book!"


----------



## ebola?

alasdair said:
			
		

> people endorsing me for something on linkedin when they have no experience of my work in that area.



sorry.



			
				u4Euh said:
			
		

> lol yes. this. or endorsing you for something completely random that you don't even do... they just click that button for some reason. don't know why.



I thought that it only presented skills that already appear on your profile.

ebola


----------



## His Name Is Frank

People.


----------



## laugh

His Name Is Frank said:


> People.



+1.


----------



## ArCi

Whiny, lazy people who think they are entitled to same luxuries as people who actually work 40-70 hrs a week


----------



## alasdairm

ebola? said:


> sorry.


if it was you, a, i did not notice.

i have had a flurry of people recently endorse me for things that we have no common experience in. i think i can click to not add them to my profile but i know a couple have slipped through. good reminder than it's my responsibility to ensure it's accurate...

alasdair


----------



## Bob Loblaw

People referring to either NC or SC as "Carolina" 
THAT'S NOT A FUCKING PLACE YOU IGNORANT SDFLJHSDFFH---------------------------

People who feel the need to explain things like I'm a 5 year-old (I realise this is how they communicate, but it's not how I do & I feel very insulted/irritated when this happens to me.)


----------



## One Thousand Words

There, there Bob. Here, have a lollypop


----------



## Mysterie

sick of people assuming reasons that shy/silent types dont talk much

sick of people that hate on survivor

sick of jackasses


----------



## MikeOekiM

Mysterie said:


> sick of people that hate on survivor



lol


----------



## junegreenjeans

Pet peeves?  Oh,  that face book thing.  Like we don't already deal with social darwinism enough, now they have a site for it.


----------



## Roger&Me

"expresso"

palm ---> face


----------



## voxmystic

Television. I cannot begin to express how much I despise television. I haven't had tv in my home for 20+  years, and I still hate it just as much as if my dad was still torturing me with nightly news, weekly news, and the mother of all tortures, NFL football. Hatehatehatehatehate....


----------



## junegreenjeans

People that break glass outside and leave the shards for unsuspecting puppy paws.  dang.


----------



## euphoria

People that poop in the middle of the sidewalk. Yes, people.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i was walking down market street in san francisco once - the bit right by civic center - when the old-ish, homeless guy walking about 20 feet in front of me stopped. he half-squatted, lifted a purpose-built flap in his pants and unleashed a torrent of watery shit on to the sidewalk. when he was done, he dropped the flap back and walked on as if nothing had happened.

if this ever happens to me again, it will become a pet-peeve 

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

Are you talking about United Nations Plaza, near the cable car turnaround? By the fountain and Carl's Jr.? 8(


----------



## alasdairm

yep - right by that lovely fountain.

i used to work in that building which had the carl's jr. on the ground floor. it was colorful.

alasdair


----------



## poopie

people who don't understand what a tangible object is

I'd over-moderate the shit out of that thread.

Also, people who don't pick up their feet when they walk.


----------



## laugh

Mysterie said:


> sick of people that hate on survivor





MikeOekiM said:


> lol


beat me to it


poopie said:


> people who don't understand what a tangible object is


oops


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Hair in the back of my shirt after a hair cut...


----------



## junegreenjeans

Tee hee hee hee he.  Ah ha.   You lot are funny people indeed.  thanks for the smiles!

Oh yes, pet peeve;  phone companies always trying to upgrade me and sell me their newest useless gadget.  Snap.


----------



## Max Power

poopie said:


> people who don't understand what a tangible object is



Applying to jobs! Old people dancing!


----------



## Illyria99

Spray tans. Pregnant women who wear tight clothes.


----------



## alasdairm

people who confuse disagreement with close-mindedness.

alasdair


----------



## jam uh weezy

in the public restroom. how many paper napkins do you use? people that grab like 6 piss me the fuck off. you only need one, two AT MOST.


----------



## Illyria99

Hardcore fans of _anything._ It could be metal or Doctor Who...there's always those people who take shit way too seriously, and want to debate every fucking thing. 

Why can't people just be like, "We all love the same thing, cool." Instead of, "You're WRONG!! Mitch's vocals on The Black Crown sucked..." or "David was a better Doctor than Matt!"


----------



## Max Power

^ Well, to be fair, David  _was_ better.


----------



## shimazu

poopie said:


> people who don't understand what a tangible object is
> 
> I'd over-moderate the shit out of that thread.
> 
> Also, people who don't pick up their feet when they walk.



lol you realize I just do it out of spite

I hate people who get migraines


----------



## Roger&Me

people who allow their dogs to run around unleashed are total fucking sociopaths. 

dogs are weapons. if your dog runs at me, that is like pointing a gun at me. i don't care if it turns out to actually be a sweet dog, just like i don't care if the pistol you point at me actually has the safety on.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I dislike hypocrites that drink alcohol then give people with other drug problems a hard time, often using words like junkie, hopeless, useless etc. Some of my friends are terrible in this regard, but I listen to them badmouthing others, not taking sides, just listen. The world is full of hypocrites.


----------



## ebola?

Ali said:
			
		

> people who confuse disagreement with close-mindedness.
> 
> alasdair



Very astute!

ebola


----------



## Blind Melon

People with copious amounts of drugs that bust them out to show-off and use without offering to share (obviously I understand if you're a junky and you need tomorrow's fix for work, or you only have 2 bowls left).

People who are aware they're sick who still choose to knowingly hit the communal piece.

People who either don't or can't mind their own fucking business.

And since I could probably go on forever (I'm fairly fuckin ornery) I'll stop with one last peeve:

People who got up on the wrong side of the bed or can't find they're lucky tampon or whatever the fuck who take it upon themselves to ruin everyone else's time.


----------



## Illyria99

*Every single time* my mom goes to McDonald's (or wherever) she asks them, "Are the fries crispy?" Then she wants to check the fries before she pays for them.


----------



## alasdairm

Blind Melon said:


> People with copious amounts of drugs that bust them out to show-off and use without offering to share (obviously I understand if you're a junky and you need tomorrow's fix for work, or you only have 2 bowls left).


i would not describe "_only 2 bowls left_" as "_copious amounts of drugs_". just sayin'.

my pet peeve for today is people who agree to a bet publicly and, when they lose, welsh on the bet by changing the terms. thus pussying out like a little bitch.

alasdair


----------



## bukweat

Rude, mannerless, ill-breed folks who go about their business as if they are the only person alive.
People who are two-faced.
Lying braggarts who know everything, have done everything and been everywhere.
Posers, pretenders, and cretins that couldn't pour piss out of a boot with directions on the heel.
Shit stirrers who aren't satisfied unless their ruining. 
Snitches who inform as to not get into trouble and continue their drug use and criminal activity
That's enough for today.


----------



## SirTophamHat

slow internet speeds



alasdairm said:


> i would not describe "_only 2 bowls left_" as "_copious amounts of drugs_". just sayin'.
> 
> my pet peeve for today is people who agree to a bet publicly and, when they lose, welsh on the bet by changing the terms. thus pussying out like a little bitch.
> 
> alasdair



he didn't say 2 bowls was copious, re-read his post. that was one of the exceptions.


----------



## shimazu

people who take the internet too seriously while claiming it is being taken too seriously by serious internet people

and then act all big over beating a team in last place when a perfectly reasonable alternative was available but duet to vaginal cramps was never brough to fruition

and I wouldnt even care if you really didnt care but after seeing the same post like 14 fuckin times like honestly bro take a breather every now and them go bengals im out


----------



## blue1995

Jealousy's a bitch. Go shave your legs, get a haircut, slap some make-up on, do a sit-up - and stop mean-muggin' me like I'm the reason you can't get a man.


----------



## ebola?

use of "getting/being intimate" as a euphemism for fucking.   Intimacy is a condition of interpersonal relation that has a distinct, useful meaning, usually not involving genitalia.

ebola


----------



## randycaver

bitches at the grocery store that are all done up in full makeup, jewelry and perfect attire. fuck you bitches, i haven't showered in 2 days.

:D


----------



## Illyria99

There's too many fucking award shows. Do actors _really_ need that much validation?


----------



## Bill

Not being able to find a vein


*NSFW*: 



Jk
*NSFW*: 



I can find plenty
*NSFW*:


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lecturers that refuse to put the answers to tutorials online. Fuck you, asshole(s)


----------



## ebola?

use of television as "background noise".  Given my attentional style, it degrades and sometimes precludes valuable social interaction.

ebola


----------



## YIAut2

Yet another Denny's classic peeve among stoners across the country ~




justsomeguy said:


> People chewing super loudly with their mouth open.  Chomp slursh chomp blurhsgh chomp.
> 
> Its not the mouth open so much as the huge fucking horse teeth wet noises.


----------



## Max Power

^ People who do that with chewing gum are Satan's spawn.


----------



## Roger&Me

i love dogs, but it seems like a disproportionate number of dog owners are total douchebags. 

-people who don't train their dogs. if you "take your dog for a walk", and it pulls _you_ around, that dog does not respect you and thinks it is the alpha.

-people who let their dogs shit around the neighborhood and don't clean up said shit. 

-people who let their dogs run around the neighborhood unleashed, without realizing that if a strange dog runs at a person it is scary as hell. 

-people who let their dogs run around unleashed at the public park, despite the huge sign saying DOGS MUST BE ON A LEASH

-people who choose to own labradors or other super high ball-drive dogs when they live in an apartment in the city (kill your motherfucking selves, those are meant to be working dogs)

damn there are some douchebag dog owners out there, and a huge number of them seem to live in my neighborhood.


----------



## Serotonin101

^I work at a kennel, tell me about it.

people who drive 15 under the speed limit thinking the cops wont notice theyre fucked up and driving.

when I repeatedly call someone's cell phone and they don't answer. Christ, its a fucking portable phone. I could understand if it was a land line!

When I tell someone im five minutes away and they decide to do somethibg that makes them unreachable at that moment. For fucks sake, wait the five minutes to let me inside th3 building cuz its fucking cold out here and then do your dishes/take a shower/ etc.

when my manager does something I would be yelled at for doing thus creating additional work _*for me*_. Fucking dick.


----------



## Blind Melon

Illyria99 said:


> *Every single time* my mom goes to McDonald's (or wherever) she asks them, "Are the fries crispy?" Then she wants to check the fries before she pays for them.


My mom does the *same exact* thing everywhere French fries are served!

People who say one thing and do another.

People who only look out for themselves (I get that number 1 comes first, but fuck...)

Drunk people, and drunk people that show up at your house, no call, no asking of permission, no drugs or beer to offer. And then as if that isn't enough have the nerve to beg for every substance I have in my possession (even after 3 days in a row of me being much more generous than I should have been with him), and after being told, "no you're already drunk enough, you gotta be at a 2.0 blood alcohol level (he's beyond what you would call a hard-core drinker) for your own safety, no! And you need to leave!" And then he just keeps coming back and back! Fucking drunks! Some people.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Waiting for exams to be marked along with the lecturer insisting that there is another "phantom marker" that he has no control over.


----------



## Neezer

blue1995 said:


> Jealousy's a bitch. Go shave your legs, get a haircut, slap some make-up on, do a sit-up - and stop mean-muggin' me like I'm the reason you can't get a man.



That actually made me laugh out loud, props to you. +1

& I was going to bitch about the eating thing, but I don't have to. Dude up there described it perfectly. I can't fucking STAND that shit. I'll get up and walk away.

...& one to add, people who use noob-tubes on any fucking call of duty game. fuck you.


----------



## Mysterie

^dont hate the player hate the game yo

a guy came up to me while i was walking in the city and told me he's the devil

he did not look nuts at all i dont know why you would try talk to someone who has earphones in just to tell them you are the devil


----------



## quiet roar

randycaver said:


> i haven't showered in 2 days.
> 
> :D


Haven't seen one of your posts in so long, I had almost forgotten about your sexiness. And then the first one I do read has me thinking about your smell.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I know this is a harm reduction site, but having said that: anything that comes between my penis and a vagina. I mean condoms 

Knowing your partner is on 'the pill' or any other contraceptive helps.


----------



## ebola?

People who by rote respond to, "I don't like coke," with "Well, you just haven't gotten good coke."  For any recreational drug known, there is a significant subset of the population who doesn't enjoy it, some of this subset even enjoying compounds of the same class.

ebola


----------



## shimazu

lol true true ebola, have heard that a fair amount of times. 

I don't really _dislike_ any drug, I just like some more than others


----------



## lovegluegunnin

blatantly rude people, slow internet, the pith of an orange, etc.


----------



## shimazu

people who use personal photos as their avatar


----------



## Roger&Me

i'm not gonna lie, it pisses me off more than it should when greenlighters try to argue with me / debate me about anything. i'm like motherfucker i don't know anything about you and you just got here, so of course i don't want to know what your opinion is on whatever the fuck. i'm not going to put effort into debating you because for all i know you could be a down syndrome child, so why don't you just keep your opinion to yourself and go swim in the kiddie pool.

fucking greenlighters, man. god i hate them all.


----------



## Blind Melon

^Thank God for Greenlighters or this forum would die. You seem cranky in every post I catch of yours, no matter what the thread is about. Why doesn't getting high make you happy?


----------



## orphu

Hey Roge, you mad? Oh and that was not any kind of argument or debate, that was me telling an old man who thinks he know shit that he is fucking wrong.


----------



## AnonymousAbuser

the term "EDM"


----------



## ebola?

roger and me said:
			
		

> i'm not gonna lie, it pisses me off more than it should when greenlighters try to argue with me / debate me about anything.



Why would you engage in debate on here that isn't fun for you?  I don't think it serves any useful purpose. 

ebola


----------



## Serotonin101

When peoples signature is their user name 


alasdair


----------



## ebola?

But how else will I remind you that the "?" in my handle is pretty arbitrary...or that I'm kinda old? 

not quite Alasdair

ebola
use of "stone" to quantify weight: dude, not everyone here's British.  Then again, I use pounds and miles...

ebola


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

when someone asks you if you're "ok" all the time when you are in a perfectly normal mood. like you come into work and your coworker randomly changes to that serious, caring tone and asks "are you ok?" before you can even get your jacket off. i'm fine. always fine. did someone start the coffee maker yet?


----------



## bronson

^ You need just act a bit more crazy, very few dare ask the truly erratic if they are doing well or not.  Strike first, roll in and tell them you feel you're going to have a really good day so long as they haven't forgotten to brew the coffee.

Peeve: Black ice.  Burn in hell, or at least melt or something...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Music video clips with the lyrics spelt across the screen


----------



## SirTophamHat

when people say "spelt" instead of spelled 

when punctuation isn't placed inside quotation marks

when toasted bread cuts my gums


----------



## Jabberwocky

The sound of people clipping their nails.


----------



## poopie

People who shuffle their feet when they walk.


----------



## Klue

Videos that are uploaded to Facebook that have been ripped from other sites.


----------



## Jean-Paul

hydroazuanacaine said:


> when someone asks you if you're "ok" all the time when you are in a perfectly normal mood. like you come into work and your coworker randomly changes to that serious, caring tone and asks "are you ok?" before you can even get your jacket off. i'm fine. always fine. did someone start the coffee maker yet?



so much of small talk regular bullshitty stuff is just fluff?

seriously i only understand coked out of my mind. otherwise i'm like

did you get who that was and why you cared? and sometimes you know, they don't. but they put on that face. like i grew up watching people being watched but i live kind of ...like i'm inside of some life thing happening. i'm a sea monkey in a plastic tank. the clouds are shaped how they are. words are important because you can't change the meaning without changing the order or nuance

what i mean to say is 

people who just think they

a. invented trolling on facebook 

b. are being clever when they are just being sardonic which i can do about 1/16 conscious


----------



## shimazu

people who dont get that being critical of something doesnt make you "mad" or a "hater" it just means you look at the pros and cons of everything and are a big enough douche to point them out. 

Obviously im not about to go up to a fat chick and ask her where the nearest weigh station is because thats something other people can clearly figure out on their own but if I feel like people are overlooking a certain aspect of something whether it be from being naive or just plain stupid I feel inclined to point it out


----------



## L2R

i don't like it when the shit which keeps anchoves in the little bottles turns white.


----------



## One Thousand Words

SirTophamHat said:


> when people say "spelt" instead of spelled



The rest of the English speaking world must really get on your goat


----------



## SirTophamHat

Plus comme I'm a fat stupid Americano, my way is best way bien sur.


----------



## ebola?

Grasping onto a clean dry glass with clean dry hands with too sharp of an angle of attack and too forceful of grasping.  I've found this to cause a 'nail on the chalkboard' type reaction.

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

people who make a big, childish, attention-getting fuss about leaving. then they're here posting a day later.

alasdair


----------



## junegreenjeans

Urked bits.  Mis spelling Urked.  Bits n'all.


----------



## ebola?

People who post on facebook things that essentially mean, "I'm tired, goodnight everyone!"  It's a good thing that that particular contentless piece of minutiae is immortalized in text.

ebola


----------



## L2R

^fishing for attention/chat, maybe? read between the lines, bro.


----------



## alasdairm

people who describe something as "_must see_" when, after, i could have been quite happy not seeing it.

bah humbug 

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

L2R said:
			
		

> ^fishing for attention/chat, maybe? read between the lines, bro.




Yeah, an annoying way to fish for attention.  Probably not chat, as they're going to bed.

ebola


----------



## Serotonin101

When partnered with an extremely slow coworker so you end up doing 2.5 peoples jobs: your own, theirs, and the half is extra work correcting their errors... 4 days in a row of this shit.


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> Yeah, an annoying way to fish for attention.  Probably not chat, as they're going to bed.
> 
> ebola



Check this guy out; he doesn't sleepchat!

Pleb.


----------



## ebola?

<<<<<doesn't even lift
...
People telling others to "not be shy"...that has to be the least useful advice on the planet.  Relatedly, when hanging out in a casual group, it's always fun when someone says, "Well, it looks like ebola hasn't been saying much!"

ebola


----------



## Bob Loblaw

People who seem immune to rational thought irk me.


----------



## ebola?

But I have accrued tolerance due to aberrant overuse of reason and am thus largely immune. 

ebola


----------



## L2R

People who mistake their own impatience as other people's unintelligence.


----------



## shimazu

when youre stuck in the car as a passenger with an aggressive driver and you just feel sorry for everyone in front of you but your driver doesn't think they're driving like shit cuz "I've been driving since you were in diapers"

and you probably were a huge asshole back then too


----------



## Max Power

Attention whores.

Either when they say something very shocking/offensive/edgy to get a reaction or when they make  sexual/open/suggestive comments also in order to get attention.


----------



## ebola?

Beer being referred to as "suds".

ebola
I also dislike the word "prideful".  I think that you can nearly always get "proud" to get the semantic work done in context.

ebola


----------



## Maya

Idiotic ex bfs who are mommas boys and mothers who forces their sons gf to get an abortion and then talk shit about her.


----------



## ad lib

I  you Maya! haha


----------



## Maya

ad lib said:


> I  you Maya! haha



hahahaah thanks love


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Maya said:


> Idiotic ex bfs who are mommas boys and mothers who forces their sons gf to get an abortion and then talk shit about her.



I hate when that happens. 
That's almost as bad as people who text during movies.


----------



## Gloop

People who say "Smile" when you are casually going about your day.  Not only that, but they say it in the most smug manner possible.  In combination of being told what to do when you are perfectly content other-wise it makes you want to smile less.


----------



## ad lib

Gloop said:


> People who say "Smile" when you are casually going about your day.  Not only that, but they say it in the most smug manner possible.  In combination of being told what to do when you are perfectly content other-wise it makes you want to smile less.



I'm not a huge fan of that either.


----------



## ebola?

bronson said:
			
		

> Last edited by bronson; Yesterday at 20:25. Reason: post merge



Sorry to be like this, but I actually considered posting a single, aggregated post but ended up favoring the two be separate.  This is not to say that I disagreed with your decision but rather to explain that I at least had a rationale. 
...
use of "digital" to signify electronic and "analogue" to signify non-electronic.  Digital vs. analogue is a property of the form of information and how it is processed (namely, as discrete values verses points along continua); the distinction does not signify the type of substrate through which information is processed.  Eg, Babbage's difference engine (incidentally constructed far post mortem) is as thoroughly digital as the thing I'm currently typing into.  As another eg, it doesn't make sense to call e-cigs "digital" and conventional cigarettes "analogue"--neither is oriented toward computation, and if hard pressed, one would need call both analogue.

ebola


----------



## SirTophamHat

ebola? said:


> Beer being referred to as "suds".
> 
> ebola



haha, why?  Does it imply that all beer is no more than soapy water?  Does swill, grog, etc. also hold improper connotation for you?


----------



## Illyria99

People who make a big show of hating cigarette smoke....they'll stand there and cough, wave their hands..._just move the fuck away._


----------



## ebola?

SirHat said:
			
		

> haha, why?



Heh, no good reason.  I mean, yeah, the surface of a pint is going to present with some foaming.  My shtick in this thread has mainly been rooted in making aesthetic judgments about language without solid grounding. 

ebola


----------



## Maya

People who force you to do somethin you don't want.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

The fact that I have to cut and remove the plastic over the mashed potatoes while heating my TV dinner in the microwave.


----------



## SirTophamHat

ebola? said:


> Heh, no good reason.  I mean, yeah, the surface of a pint is going to present with some foaming.  My shtick in this thread has mainly been rooted in making aesthetic judgments about language without solid grounding.
> 
> ebola



i comprendo, just givin you grief dude.  this whole thread is about little things that irk us without due reason.  or maybe the reason is due, but the thing so little, why bother with the irk?

my current peeve:  i went to a seasonal employer of mine this week and asked if there was a directory of listing of employees. i was looking for the name of a colleague I had worked with this summer, not that i ever got to mention it.  apparently such a directory is confidential, even internally. this is an organization i've worked with since 2006. i mean what the fuck?


----------



## Maya

People that judge too much about how women should be super skinny blah blah well guess what buddy not all women are skinny as sticks so go out so u can see reality hmpft!


----------



## ebola?

SirTopamHat said:
			
		

> or maybe the reason is due, but the thing so little, why bother with the irk?



When the annoyance is so small, the amusement at one's one annoyance comes to overshadow the pain induced by said annoyance.  I have literally not encountered this term in real life. 
...
Hmmm...I dislike how rife use of phones has led people to eschew use of punctuation in their textual communications.  It's making everyone sound extremely hurried and slightly intoxicated. 

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

Maya said:


> People who force you to do somethin you don't want.


this is interesting. care to discuss it?

i'm a believer in one of the huge benefits of adulthood being that you don't have to do anything you truly do not want to do. it's possible that the annoyance at others for being forced to do something you don't want to do is actually annoyance at oneself (for not standing up for oneself)?

alasdair


----------



## Maya

alasdairm said:


> this is interesting. care to discuss it?
> 
> i'm a believer in one of the huge benefits of adulthood being that you don't have to do anything you truly do not want to do. it's possible that the annoyance at others for being forced to do something you don't want to do is actually annoyance at oneself (for not standing up for oneself)?
> 
> alasdair



One of closest friends wanted me to drink on her bday and I already told her Im not drinkin. it's just annoying how some people are too pushy. I already told her im not drinkin and ITS FINAL

Pet Peeve of the day: Annoying coworkers who can't clean up after themselves argh!


----------



## Serotonin101

^^had a friend try to get me to drink too when she knows ive been clean for 2 years...


----------



## ebola?

When Pandora doesn't know what "similar" means.
...
I strongly dislike "myriad" used as an adjective yet am fine with "manifold" used as such--there's something wrong with me.

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

Girls who wear HUGE heels and can't walk in them. It looks stupid.


----------



## Maya

Illyria99 said:


> Girls who wear HUGE heels and can't walk in them. It looks stupid.



 yep


----------



## sunshinesometimes

im assistant manager at a gas station
when people come in and say " i need X amount of gas"    im like what pump? they are like " i dont know"
and expect me to look out the window and figure out for them
look at the effing pump before u come in!

or when they say i need cigarettes
ok what effing kind???

when people want credit for something they didnt do

when people copy something off you and try to make it seem like its original to them

when your waiting for a text from someone and the phone keeps beeping but its not THEM

when you ask someone for a sip of their drink and they put the cap back on right before they hand it to you

when my ex bf would use my toothbrush EWWWWW


----------



## shimazu

working a cash register is a lot easier if you give off lethargic vibes and speak in a monotone voice. make it very clear that you are going to give that person the least amount of help as humanly possible except for the actual money transaction, that I do fast as shit.

after all, THEY walked into where YOU work, fuck em


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Forgetting where I parked five seconds after I've entered the building.


----------



## bronson

People that feel they must circle parking lots repeatedly to find the closest spot possible. Just park in one and walk damn it.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

That's annoying to me only when I'm in the car with the offending driver involved. They'll spend 10 minutes looking for a closer parking space, only to walk the equivalent of 2 miles when they finally go inside the building. I look at the parking lot as a warm-up.


----------



## Jean-Paul

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1463594_10152384523061521_1106220490_n.jpg

ugh

existing

mainly because i was only like

less than a month from it all unraveling

but it was only at the time that i felt "oh god days when we don't do that i'd rather die from nothing and eat all the things forever"


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Getting arrested a year after an alleged offense after you've had all that time to clean up and better your life, only to have it ripped away.


----------



## JunkieDays

sunshinesometimes said:


> when my ex bf would use my toothbrush EWWWWW




What? Why? Don't you kiss your boyfriend? 
Never had a problem with my girlfriend using my toothbrush.. I'd be more worried about her using my toothbrush to scrub the toilet & not letting me know about it......

Anyways,
My pet peeve - 
People who keep trying to strike a conversation with you when you clearly want nothing to do with them. Fuck off, cocksucker. Can't you see that I want to be alone in my misery? For fucks sake. 

Cops who pull you over in the hood and ask  "So, what are you doing down here, white boy?" and their only reason for pulling you over is "Because you're white" 

When your jammin' out with headphones on, and someone, wait, scratch that.. ANYONE.. unexpectedly comes into your room. Annoying as fuck. Shoo away, ya bastard. 

Wiggers. Need I say more? Die.

'Alpha' males who turn beta once you step in and rightfully take the title of alpha male.. This applies mostly to wiggers. Bitch ass wiggers.


----------



## ebola?

> 'Alpha' males who turn beta once you step in and rightfully take the title of alpha male...



I think that the alpha/beta lay-sociological typology of gendered group-dynamics qualifies as a 'pet peeve' of mine. 

ebola


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> I think that the alpha/beta lay-sociological typology of gendered group-dynamics qualifies as a 'pet peeve' of mine.
> 
> ebola


Spoken like a true beta!


----------



## Serotonin101

When threads hit 1000 posts and get archived and I can't find the new one because the mod messed up the name...


----------



## ebola?

Max Power said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true beta!



<<<<<doesn't even lift.

ebola


----------



## Bob Loblaw

People who fluctuate between being somewhat punctual & inordinately late, people who give no heads-up for their tardiness, people who just don't show up & the resulting chaotic routine I go through before they arrive or I go to meet them.


----------



## ad lib

When people text me their random thoughts multiple times in a row when everything could have easily been contained in one message.


----------



## Jabberwocky

"Connecting flights" that are not connecting, due to first flight (or second flight, for that matter) being late.


----------



## ebola?

I don't like "eyeball witness" substituted for "eye witness".  Yeah, I'm rewatching "The Wire". 

ebola


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Having under 28 OC 40s or 80 I feel very insecure. It's a psychological number, the mundie OCs come in boxes of 28.

Some friends who you can tell they've read your message on whatsapp/bbm but it's obvious they are prioritising you in order of coolness with their replies - how long they take. HATE ppl who do that often.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Airplane food *vom*


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Phone alert malfunctions ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

When your girlfriend throws a temper tantrum like a 4 year old


----------



## Mr. Mayor

when the microwave is off and has time on it... like even 1second wtf.
or when clocks are the wrong time.
people who clear throats and cough too much.

oh and cocky bigots who act better than everyone else just cause they juice..


----------



## Illyria99

Hoochie ass girls who pop their gum LOUD...over and over.


----------



## Thanatos

Unintelligent people that are overly brash and loquacious. If you are under informed please don't express your opinion; it's validity is not up to par.

I dislike people that dismiss me as an elitist or call me pompous because I find facts and intelligence important.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Ppl whose replies don't correspond with their LST's on Whatsapps. Most of the time I don't care but some times I become a needy bitch if it happens and I'm emo.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People with a shitty vocabulary.


----------



## Thanatos

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Ppl whose replies don't correspond with their LST's on Whatsapps. Most of the time I don't care but some times I become a needy bitch if it happens and I'm emo.



What is this 'whatsapp' you keep getting upset about?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

It's like Viber; you use your data or wifi to send & receive messages. It's handy for keeping in contact with international friends & group chats or some shit.



Beers that don't have their ABV listed piss me off.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ Prettymuch. Also, similar to bbm. I got it so I could speak to friends who pretty much all had BB's at the time and I could use the app to speak to em. Now I use it A LOT.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

When people text "???" or something similar when I apparently don't respond to their text fast enough. If it was that time sensitive then you should have called me.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ jus ppl being needy.


----------



## Thanatos

Im with bobby friend, I wanna know how big my beer is without going to beer advocate in the bottle shop.


----------



## ebola?

DH, DW, and DS to refer to family members.  Does the "D" stand for "devoted" or "dear"?  Either way, there is unnecessary saccharine imputed.

people referring to their significant others with single letters.  These people have names.

people describing their state as "emotional".  Yeah, cool...which emotions, and in relation to what aspects of initial context?

people calling their grandmother "nana".  Hahah, this gripe is utterly baseless.

ebola


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

_Shitty_ blowout Super Bowl games.


----------



## flyhighk

^I thought no one used whatsapp in the U.S. 

I hate having to go so many times to the kitchen to fill my water bottle. I drink so much.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

flyhighk said:


> ^I thought no one used whatsapp in the U.S.



I'm just a popular little fairyboy, so I gotta keep in touch w my gurlz around the world~


I have a kneejerk reaction to say, "What?" whenever someone speaks to me & I don't immediately comprehend what they're saying. I can hear them, but sometimes it's like I just hear noise & I need a few seconds to process it. Weird AF, but what can ya do? It's so annoying because right as they begin to repeat themselves, it all clicks in my brain.


----------



## RedLeader

I cannot stand when people obnoxiously hum in public.  And then if you say something, suddenly you become a "depressed, angry person who needs to lighten up."  It's just distracting!!!!!

And then people in cafes who stare at you while you try and get work done.  Or when you can just tell that people are listening to you from a table or two over as you make phone calls.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Tools who walk down the street rapping along, _loudly_, to whatever shit they're listening to on their stupid beats headphones. It's like they're the only person on the street and nobody else exists.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ LOL. I've yet to see that but I see lots of douches playing lil wayne and drake (all those commercial talentless douches) on there cellphones loudly and it pisses me off.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Oh man you haven't seen that? I live in the city so I see it all the damn time.


----------



## RedLeader

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Tools who walk down the street rapping along, _loudly_, to whatever shit they're listening to on their stupid beats headphones. It's like they're the only person on the street and nobody else exists.



Happens all the time at my gym.  I do not understand the psychology of someone who sings/raps at the top of his lungs to whatever is on his headphones while in the weight room.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

I think it's a medical condition. Douchebagitus.


----------



## Serotonin101

And they only rap specific segments of the track so you just catch the "nigga" or "bitch" etc and some garbled nonsense that is rap music (for the modern day rap that is)


----------



## Maya

People are that too needy and over dramatic. Drama drama drama ugh!


----------



## RedLeader

Maya said:


> People are that too needy and over dramatic. Drama drama drama ugh!



I need you to clarify, I just cannot understand it when you are so vague. : overwhelmed :



Okay, so on the gym stuff...I could write a novel.  But short list:

1) Rerack your shit.  Memberships should be cancelled if staff catches a person not reracking. 
2) If I ask for a spot, SPOT ME AS PER MY REQUEST.  If I say that I am going to do five reps, DO NOT TELL ME THAT I HAVE A SIXTH IN ME.  
3) I would rather you work in with me than you tell me that you'll wait until I am done...and then you wait right behind me impatiently 
4) Do not stop me in the locker room and berate me for being unfriendly to your constant invitations to pointless guy conversation in the gym.  I am not at the gym to make friends.  I am training for the apocalypse and it is an individual effort.  I couldn't care less who won the football game last night.  Football is an inferior sport. (happened yesterday) 
5) If you are an off-duty cop, don't walk around the gym bad-mouthing drug users.  You never know when a recovering addict-turned-bodybuilder is going to call you out when you don't have your gun or cuffs on you.  (actually I am lucky that this didn't get me arrested) 
6) If you are doing two different exercises in succession in the squat rack, finish the first and then get in the back of the line again.  You come to workout at dinnertime and decide to do squats, front squats, deads and then a set of curls in the rack all in a row...you are a terrible human being


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> ^^
> 
> Oh man you haven't seen that? I live in the city so I see it all the damn time.



Na can't say I have but I driiiive %). People I know who take the train tell me the most fucked up things lol, there always being a jahovas (spelling) witness that every body hates for one, can't remember all of the deep shit about the train now. I'm sure there's been many a "hip hop enthusiast" like you described on there. 

OT: being chemically fkin shackled to oxy is a "pet peeve" lol.


----------



## RedLeader

I hate lines such as:
"You need to conquer your demons before then"
"Get your head sorted out and then..."
"Take some time to make peace with yourself, then..."

Ignorant people dish this "advice" out like it's something that can be done within a sequence.  Wake up, do laundry, read newspaper, conquer demons, pick the kids up from school, etc.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

I FKIN HATE PPL THAT ARE SO SELF PITYING THEY think THEIR PROBLEMS ARE WORSE THAN yoURS AND EVERYONE ELSES.

While I'm at it can't stand people who chew with their mouths open and smack their lips. Can only think of a few reasons people would do that is their were so molly-coddled by their parents that even them smacking theirr lips was cute. And maybe parents too ignorant to teach em better. Either way it annoys me beyond belief.

Also people who are fkin walking malapropism's, think they have big vocabs but don't have shit.


----------



## Maya

RedLeader said:


> I need you to clarify, I just cannot understand it when you are so vague. : overwhelmed :



To clarify my peeve, I dislike people who make small things into something big that he/she has to involve a lot of people in a very small problem that can be discussed with one person or two. There are people who are creating so much drama to get noticed. Drama queens if you get my drift.



Whosajiggawaaa said:


> I FKIN HATE PPL THAT ARE SO SELF PITYING THEY think THEIR PROBLEMS ARE WORSE THAN yoURS AND EVERYONE ELSES.



I am with you on that one!


----------



## omnipresenthuman

Alright, let's make this relatively short and sweet (my bad for point No. 8 - had to put a bit of a rant in here):

1. Extroverts who love talking about how they're extroverted. GODDAMMIT I GET IT YOU LOVE TO FUCKING TALK WOW SHIT YOU REALLY ARE SOMETHING HUH
2. People who openly talk about how they hate or are annoyed by the homeless...I always want to say, "Don't you have any compassion" except that I doubt they'd take it seriously..
3. People who openly promote their religion (as in, outside of a religious venue) as being part of a divine/otherworldly message...you do understand that all religions are/were created by mankind right?
4. Pretty much all very consciously type-A business personality types of people. I understand these people are necessary in this world, but, still, please, do me a favor and don't talk to me...
5. People who talk to me in the gym and who ask where I am on an exercise when I'm in the middle of the fucking exercise - come on dude, give me some space bro!
6. People that you have to have actual equations for how long they are actually going to take to get somewhere when they give you an ETA in minutes because of how badly they estimate time...
7. People who just CANNOT stand to watch commercials, at all, no matter what - whenever we're hanging out, they always have to change the program just so that they are actively watching something that is not a commercial, but, WHAT THE FUCK, I WAS TRYING TO WATCH MY FUCKING FOOTBALL GAME OF COURSE THERE ARE COMMERCIALS THAT DOES NOT MEAN IT IS GOING TO TAKE TEN MINUTES TO COME BACK THEY JUST KICKED THE FUCKING PUNT
8. This is a bit of a broad one, but feel me out here...I really, really hate people who say they hate people who lie (or any other common, albeit usually very petty, 'sin'), or that they hate people who are hypocrites, etc. Basically, people who say they hate people who <insert what is a very common failing of 99.999999% of all people all over the world>. Are you really trying to tell me these people, who are, let's be honest, clearly being critical of billions of people, HAVE NEVER EVER LIED? Or that they HAVE NEVER COMMITTED A HYPOCRISY???? You gotta understand, man, if you do this stuff as a kid, lie or be a hypocrite, IT STILL COUNTS DUDE!!!! So, did you hate who you were as a little 5 year old even though you were doing normal everyday kid shit that you basically have to do to learn and grow from?? GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE
9. Lastly, one that should be hopefully familiar to most people on here - just people who will broadly look down on a segment of people for a very specific (AND MATERIAL, i.e., something that just contributes to who they are, sometimes inherently, in this material reality) reason, either due to their: race, religion, drug use, relative standing (i.e., economic) in the community, sexual preferences, etc.


----------



## ebola?

> 1. Extroverts who love talking about how they're extroverted. GODDAMMIT I GET IT YOU LOVE TO FUCKING TALK WOW SHIT YOU REALLY ARE SOMETHING HUH



I've never run into this, only introverts who take on their personality as if it were an identity-political cause.

ebola


----------



## omnipresenthuman

^ Just met this girl a few weeks ago who has mentioned she's an extrovert every time we smoke weed together. I like her, but it'd be infuriating if she wasn't hot...

However, she is a pretty extreme case (in just how extroverted she is, that is), so I'm not trying to make a huge generalization off her. Just had her on my mind...


----------



## Thanatos

One of my biggest pet peeves is when people from my state can't even pronounce its name correctly, this taking away from its beauty and glory. Uggghhh I hate it. It's usually country folk that are in the group, so maybe it's a vestige of the little Dixie accent.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Mosquitos man. They are eating me alive again.


----------



## Illyria99

White guys trying to be gangsta and wearing sagging jeans. GAY. Just stop. Really.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Thanatos said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is when people from my state can't even pronounce its name correctly, this taking away from its beauty and glory. Uggghhh I hate it. It's usually country folk that are in the group, so maybe it's a vestige of the little Dixie accent.



How do they pronounce it? Mih-ZOO-ree?

On a similar note people who pronounce Appalachian as Apple-aysch-in. It is App-UH-LATCH-in, idots.


----------



## Serotonin101

Bob Loblaw said:


> How do they pronounce it? Mih-ZOO-ree?
> 
> On a similar note people who pronounce Appalachian as Apple-aysch-in. It is App-UH-LATCH-in, idots.


Mih-zer-uh


----------



## Thanatos

A lot of people pronounce it miz zor-ah. It annoys the shit of me man!


----------



## Maya

illyria99 said:


> white guys trying to be gangsta and wearing sagging jeans. Gay. Just stop. Really.



+1 lolol


----------



## RedLeader

Webpages that are like top10, top20 or whatever lists, but make you CLICK A NEXT BUTTON EACH TIME to advance through the list.  

JUST GIVE THEM TO ME ALL ON ONE LONG PAGE, PLEASE.  

I often am only curious what the top 1 or 2 things are and don't want to have to flip through it all.


----------



## deltakappamu

Thanatos said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is when people from my state can't even pronounce its name correctly, this taking away from its beauty and glory. Uggghhh I hate it. It's usually country folk that are in the group, so maybe it's a vestige of the little Dixie accent.





Hi neighbor! 

P.S. I hate it too!



Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Tools who walk down the street rapping along, _loudly_, to whatever shit they're listening to on their stupid beats headphones. It's like they're the only person on the street and nobody else exists.



OMGGGGGGGGGGG This is St. Louis all day! lmao. And another thing that annoys is when you are in a restaurant/on the bus/on the metro link and they start blasting their music from their phone for everyone to hear.. like hi, its called HEADPHONES, you fucking wad, get some!


Then, on the gym thing: If I am sweating profusely and running on the treadmill WITH headphones in, PUHHHHH-LEASE do not come up to me and attempt to strike up a convo.


----------



## quiet roar

Illyria99 said:


> White guys trying to be gangsta and wearing sagging jeans. GAY. Just stop. Really.


I need to get you to explain this to my son. He just doesn't seem to understand how fucking stupid it looks.

And it's a major peeve.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^Have you ever told him about the origin of sagging pants?



			
				Thanatos said:
			
		

> A lot of people pronounce it miz zor-ah. It annoys the shit of me man!


O lawd, that is grating.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

The one ass hole who tries to force himself onto the subway at the last minue, causing the doors to not be able to close, and fucking holding everybody up while he trys to pack his fat ass into the train.

Like.. it's an express train jerk off.. there's literally one coming right fucking behind it! Wait 5 seconds and catch that one.


----------



## Max Power

RedLeader said:


> curls in the rack



u wot


----------



## ebola?

m8?


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Fb do-gooders saving the world one click at a time.


----------



## RedLeader

When people say "well...that's life!" when something unfortunate happens within your day.  WTF is this garbage?  Life is somehow defined by missed busses, parking fines, rude strangers, etc?  That's the worst attitude to have in the world.


----------



## deltakappamu

People that don't fucking tip when they go out to eat.. even when the service is good. People that don't use manners, and act as if simple words such as "please" and "thank you" are too strenuous of a task to use them.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

As a former waiter/bartender, I totally feel you on that one. There are some cheap, rude bastards out there.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

People who make status's on fb just to get likes (I'm talking a status that is created based on something everyone can relate to but is of no gravity at all) to affirm their insecurities and boost their images (in their eyes).

50 likes a status doesn't make you cool it makes u a male paris hilton imo.


----------



## bronson

RedLeader said:


> When people say "well...that's life!" when something unfortunate happens within your day.  WTF is this garbage?  Life is somehow defined by missed busses, parking fines, rude strangers, etc?  That's the worst attitude to have in the world.



Indeed, when acceptance without recourse becomes a mindset, one quickly becomes used by the world.

My current peeve is people that don't bother to get their clothes from the washroom when they're done.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who walk down the streets staring up into space like a moron, moving slow as shit, and always in everyones way.


----------



## RedLeader

I hate that on escalators.  Huge people get on and then stand so that you cannot get around them.  And then give you a weird look as you try and climb around them.  Get out of my way!


----------



## quiet roar

Bob Loblaw said:


> ^Have you ever told him about the origin of sagging pants?


I have, but apparently he knew about it and he "doesn't give a shit". All I do now is take photos of him looking like a fool so when he's older and less stupid, I can remind him (and his friends) of how fucking ridiculous he looked as a teenager.


----------



## deltakappamu

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> People who make status's on fb just to get likes (I'm talking a status that is created based on something everyone can relate to but is of no gravity at all) to affirm their insecurities and boost their images (in their eyes).
> 
> 50 likes a status doesn't make you cool it makes u a male paris hilton imo.




ahahahhahahahahaha. Yeah.. people that post quotes from other people, like hella mainstream quotes. And another thing that annoys me to no end on FB is people that "vague book." Like they say shit like "I am SO pissed right now!" and don't elaborate.. and then of course some sucker comments "whats wrong?!" and the original poster says "I just don't wanna talk bout it" UMMMMMMMMMMM? SO WHY THE FUCK DID YOU POST ABOUT IT, YOU GIANT WAD!?



Mr.Scagnattie said:


> People who walk down the streets staring up into space like a moron, moving slow as shit, and always in everyones way.



Dude.. the more you post. the more I think you ARE me. lol. I get soooooooo annoyed. I am a fast walker.. and I live in midwest now.. and there are HELLA obese people, and well, lets just say they don't move too fast. I always feel like I am being blocked in stores and stuck behind people that move at a snails pace.. I wanna be like "COME THE FUCK ON" move!




And another pet peeve for me is when I go into a patient room to start an Iv or draw blood, and the patient says to me "Are you good at this?" NO MOTHERFUCKER, IM TERRIBLE AT IT, THATS WHY THEY SENT ME TO DO THE JOB. Seriously annoys the fuck outta me. And I am usually a very nice person, and super polite to everyone I meet, but lately I have been getting so annoyed I have been responding to the patients that ask me this by saying "Nope, never done this before in my life..and I'm blind in both eyes." Stupid questions get stupid answers, flat out.


----------



## Keith_Bandit

A lot of people go to work and fail horribly at their jobs. Nothing personal and I'm not saying you do that, but that question doesn't seem so uproarious to me.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

deltakappamu said:


> ahahahhahahahahaha. Yeah.. people that post quotes from other people, like hella mainstream quotes. And another thing that annoys me to no end on FB is people that "vague book." Like they say shit like "I am SO pissed right now!" and don't elaborate.. and then of course some sucker comments "whats wrong?!" and the original poster says "I just don't wanna talk bout it" UMMMMMMMMMMM? SO WHY THE FUCK DID YOU POST ABOUT IT, YOU GIANT WAD!?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.. the more you post. the more I think you ARE me. lol. I get soooooooo annoyed. I am a fast walker.. and I live in midwest now.. and there are HELLA obese people, and well, lets just say they don't move too fast. I always feel like I am being blocked in stores and stuck behind people that move at a snails pace.. I wanna be like "COME THE FUCK ON" move!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pet peeve for me is when I go into a patient room to start an Iv or draw blood, and the patient says to me "Are you good at this?" NO MOTHERFUCKER, IM TERRIBLE AT IT, THATS WHY THEY SENT ME TO DO THE JOB. Seriously annoys the fuck outta me. And I am usually a very nice person, and super polite to everyone I meet, but lately I have been getting so annoyed I have been responding to the patients that ask me this by saying "Nope, never done this before in my life..and I'm blind in both eyes." Stupid questions get stupid answers, flat out.



rofl, seems shit's the same world over.


----------



## junegreenjeans

social forms of darwinism.


----------



## brutus

I can't stand big jacked up trucks. 

When you hold the door open for a man and they don't say thank you or at least nod at you.

When a kid doesn't say mam/sir to someone older than them.


----------



## Thanatos

A pet peeve of mine is when bluelighters post useless comment like a singular 'lol' or 'lmao'
You don't need to be loquacious, but at least display some sort of interest or add something to the thread in question.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Lol....


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Videos for a top 10 list or some bullshit. Like RedLeader's slideshow gripe,  I can read things at my own pace just fine, thank you.

People who give me help when I don't ask for it


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

brutus said:


> I can't stand big jacked up trucks.
> 
> When you hold the door open for a man and they don't say thank you or at least nod at you.
> 
> When a kid doesn't say mam/sir to someone older than them.



Some of my friends get pissed off when they let a woman through the door first to be polite and don't get thanked. I don't expect to be. But I guess I'm old school where that is just how doors work in my mind. 

Oxycodone and opiates in general being a bit "moreish" ( you know like a pack of really nice pringles) is my pet peeve lol


----------



## Keith_Bandit

when the seatbelt gets stuck like two inches from the clip and you have to do like a lawnmower start just to buckle up in a car

hate that


----------



## Bardeaux

Privatized mail delivery. 

$15 "express" shipping from fedex to ship a 2lb package from florida to michigan in 5 days. USPS priority would get it here in two days and for $5. Ordered a textbook a week ago and its not due to arrive for another week. Despite paying an extra $15 for this "express" 3-day fedex shipping. So now I'm hunting down a torrent for the PDF version of the texbook because I can't do my work without it, which starts today. 

I wouldn't pay the $15 if I didn't require urgency!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Young and inexperienced drug users who think they know everything about everything, and don't wanna hear shit from the people who've been there.


----------



## laughingdead

PoppyTart said:


> People who shit roses and rainbows on my Facebook page. Every. Fucking. Day. Bitch we get it, you're blessed and you never have a bad day. You have the, dawww most specialist, fantastical "hubby" in the world   You're kids are perfect angels because you squeezed them out of your magical vagina. I call bullshit on anyone who's that damn happy all the time.



hahahaha! THIS. I love this post.

I can't stand people who call you or ask you for advice but then don't want to listen to it or tell you that you're wrong about a) them b) or the advice. Why the fck did you ask for my opinion? I don't need to waste my time on you.

Also, people who depend on others for their own happiness. Why do people think that they have to be in a relationship to be happy. Grow up. Get some interests. Which brings me to another thing that pisses me off....people with no interests. If it bothers you that you are not interested in anything go out and explore. You will figure something out. 

I also get pissed at the amount of trust fund kids I know who can pay for college out of pocket, live alone in an apartment, or rent in NYC and then complain that their life is so bad. If I had that opportunity I would try and take advantage as best I could , and if I really thought my life was so bad I could donate the money and just kill myself. ... Easier said than done probably.

I really like to help people, but why ask for help if you only want to complain and not change anything? Also, people who so naively think that a drug addict will stop using drugs for them. YEAH RIGHT! Are you serious?


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

That I'm not rich (bitch).

Also, pubs full of people shouting for sport I don't give a fuck about. 

and how smoking is still legal in pub/clubs here. So where ever I go I have to wash my clothes or stink of cigarettes.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Couches where my feet don't quite touch the ground.  These mindfuck me.


----------



## alasdairm

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> That I'm not rich (bitch).


be mad at yourself.

today's pet peeve is the flakey skin that comes off of onions and garlic and goes everywhere when i'm cooking. and pretty much everything i cook begins with onion and garlic 

alasdair


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Know the feeling.^  I like to cook.


----------



## deltakappamu

Lazy. Ass. Co-workers.


----------



## Maya

deltakappamu said:


> Lazy. Ass. Co-workers.



ugh same here!


----------



## deltakappamu

^The more time that passes, I wonder, do we work at the same place? LOL


----------



## Maya

^or maybe they are blood related lazy asses


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Man, yeah I can relate to the lazy shitty coworkers. I'd much rather just do projects myself than get stuck having to work with complete imbeciles who spend their day waiting for the next coffee break.


----------



## Max Power

Parents who bring their toddlers to an R-rated movie. I've seen it twice lately with _Lone Survivor_ and even _Wolf of Wall Street_ for fucks sake.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Wow. People brought their kids to those? Unbelievable.


----------



## quiet roar

^^ Work with the public enough and you will realise almost nothing is unbelievable.


----------



## psood0nym

Mapmakers. If you build a bridge between an island and the mainland it's still an island, but fill a bunch of dirt in between them and pave a road over it and suddenly it's a peninsula. Fucking. Assholes. It's wanton geographical sophistry and I've had just about enough of it.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Max Power said:


> Parents who bring their toddlers to an R-rated movie. I've seen it twice lately with _Lone Survivor_ and even _Wolf of Wall Street_ for fucks sake.



PPL Who bring their kids to smoked filled bars (most bars here are smoking only it's disgusting) in the evenings.


----------



## deltakappamu

People who make assumptions :/

People who text you a question then you respond, then they take hours to text back.

Finger nail polish that takes too long to dry.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who text you, you call them, they don't answer, but they'll keep texting you.

Pick up the damn phone for Godsake! I don't wanna have a massive important conversation via bloody text message.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> People who text you, you call them, they don't answer, but they'll keep texting you.
> 
> Pick up the damn phone for Godsake! I don't wanna have a massive important conversation via bloody text message.



Lol. or just ppl who just keep texting you till the point it turns into a monologue with themselves (more on whatsapp) that I find funny though.

I have no peeves now for some reason, don't even need to smoke weed to take the sand out ma vajayjay. Maybe the AD finally kicking in or the high dose of OC.

Wait I do, people who are male and enjoy sunsets to the point of wanting to cry. That kinda pisses me off.

But what REALLY pisses me off is how ppl think it's fkin okay to drink and drive here.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Cars in front of you that drive 3 mph under the speed limit.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

CONCERNED FRIENDS.

it's been endearing and appreciated for the last year but chill now. no-ones reading i know irl 



ghostandthedarknes said:


> Cars in front of you that drive 3 mph under the speed limit.



Overtake ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Overtake ?



Good point.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Jails and prisons being filled up with non-violent, addicted, and struggling drug addicts.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ it's fucked. But u jus gotta make like mr cartmenez and cheat!

Ppl talking down to me IRL(don't mind online). But many white boy with good intentions has met my backhand.


----------



## Maya

Neighbors who constantly fight and wake up other neighbors (me). Seriously you guys should just divorce because obviously your marriage is not working out anymore. Arghhhhh!!!


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Jails and prisons being filled up with non-violent, addicted, and struggling drug addicts.



For real they should put them in a rehab instead of prison, and keep the real twisted sick fuck locked up.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

They do here. But the rehab is as bad as prison.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

But it opens up more room for killers & rapists and so on in prisons, If we just move drug addicts to rehab. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## psood0nym

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Wait I do, people who are male and enjoy sunsets to the point of wanting to cry. That kinda pisses me off.


So wait. It makes you angry when people with dicks are able to find overwhelming pleasure in natural beauty?  Is the rationale behind that that you think a real man thinks a sunset looks like dog shit, is vaguely content, and should never be so happy as to lose his composure? I guess I'm curious what you think the harm is in males being awed. Traditionally speaking, a sublime experience is one of the highest subjective goals a person can attain. And that pisses you off?


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^ I have a vagina, so it's cool when I watch sunsets and get all teary eyed... 8)


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Because 

it just pisses me off cos I don't like the person/ppl who did it/do it. 

Mainly about not liking them.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'm starting to think it's not them you dislike 

alasdair


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Who _doesn't_ like sunsets? Ha.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

male douchey friends (arrogant as fk TOO) WHO GET EMO AND CRY AT SUNSETS OH MY GOSH! NOT ABOUT LIKING THEM. 

ot: PPL RUINING MY BUZZ. *<SNIP>* that irritates me big time. and it seems to happen fkin daily. just wanna hide somewhere and put my fkin phone on silent.



alasdairm said:


> ^ i'm starting to think it's not them you dislike
> 
> alasdair



I'm quite a negative nancy atm I will admit.


----------



## alasdairm

find a mirror. look in it for a while. report in.

alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Aka TL, TTYS thread. Why don't u have one of ur bitches move em there if my peeves are too petty for the pet peeves thread. lollololol


----------



## omnipresenthuman

when your lighter runs out completely after you *<SNIP>*, forcing you to go get a new lighter immediately, at a gas station or wherever...happened to me over the weekend...I swear 'god' has been playing jokes on me recently, there've been a lot of minor annoyances that've been randomly falling on my lap out of nowhere....


----------



## alasdairm

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Aka TL, TTYS thread. Why don't u have one of ur bitches move em there if my peeves are too petty for the pet peeves thread. lollololol


they are petty but that's not the issue. most pet peeves are mundane and silly.

you just seem angry at everything when i'm guessing the problem is internal, rather than external.

i'm supposed to be using this time for a peeve: today's pet peeve is people who blame the world for their problems.

alasdair


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Aka TL, TTYS thread. Why don't u have one of ur bitches move em there if my peeves are too petty for the pet peeves thread. lollololol



Maybe you should take some time out and gaze deeply into the sunset. It might be an enlightening  moment in your life.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

alasdairm said:


> they are petty but that's not the issue. most pet peeves are mundane and silly.
> 
> you just seem angry at everything when i'm guessing the problem is internal, rather than external.
> 
> i'm supposed to be using this time for a peeve: today's pet peeve is people who blame the world for their problems.
> 
> alasdair



Yeah nice one Mr Psychologist lol. Maybe I should stay out of this thread before you guys read my soul.



gr33n3y3z said:


> Maybe you should take some time out and gaze deeply into the sunset. It might be an enlightening  moment in your life.



Well. Maybe I should.

Todays peeve is this heat!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who basically forget how to drive and have a panic attack when we get one fucking flake of snow.


----------



## WantToBeReborn

deltakappamu said:


> ahahahhahahahahaha. Yeah.. people that post quotes from other people, like hella mainstream quotes. And another thing that annoys me to no end on FB is people that "vague book." Like they say shit like "I am SO pissed right now!" and don't elaborate.. and then of course some sucker comments "whats wrong?!" and the original poster says "I just don't wanna talk bout it" UMMMMMMMMMMM? SO WHY THE FUCK DID YOU POST ABOUT IT, YOU GIANT WAD!
> 
> Dude.. the more you post. the more I think you ARE me. lol. I get soooooooo annoyed. I am a fast walker.. and I live in midwest now.. and there are HELLA obese people, and well, lets just say they don't move too fast. I always feel like I am being blocked in stores and stuck behind people that move at a snails pace.. I wanna be like "COME THE FUCK ON" move!
> 
> And another pet peeve for me is when I go into a patient room to start an Iv or draw blood, and the patient says to me "Are you good at this?" NO MOTHERFUCKER, IM TERRIBLE AT IT, THATS WHY THEY SENT ME TO DO THE JOB. Seriously annoys the fuck outta me. And I am usually a very nice person, and super polite to everyone I meet, but lately I have been getting so annoyed I have been responding to the patients that ask me this by saying "Nope, never done this before in my life..and I'm blind in both eyes." Stupid questions get stupid answers, flat out.



Ha, top notch ranting. Love the stupid answers. Can't beat it.


----------



## alasdairm

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Yeah nice one Mr Psychologist lol. Maybe I should stay out of this thread before you guys read my soul.


maybe you shouldn't ask for opinions because you'll get them.

maybe you should ask yourself why something so harmless - that is absolutely nothing about you - annoys you so much?

alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Not so much lol. It's a pet peeve.

I was depending on the guy for a lift home and I had been wanting to go home for hours. they had already gone on an escapade I didn't enjoy much and he wanted to watch the fkin sunset. So at the time it annoyed me. Looking back on it is still a peeve.


----------



## alasdairm

how many times in your life has that happened?

maybe you don't really understand what a "_pet peeve_" is?



alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Lol. Sigh. Not the biggest sunset admirer out there I'll admit tho.

Ppl who post about the gym on fb + endomondo.  There, pet peeves.


----------



## ebola?

Meta-pet peeves are my new pet-peeve. 

ebola


----------



## gr33n3y3z

My lazy "family member"

So fucking annoying all he dose is play games online, he wont even bother taking his dishes down, trash or recycling etc.. Plus he is a fucking bum no job and he "keeps trying" to get one...but he really isn't trying. I'm sick and tired holding this fort up. He needs to chip in.


----------



## Maya

Greedy fuckin bosses

Our meeting today was about how he's losing money. Bullshit! Your company is a billion dollars so how the fuck are you losing money putting all the blame on me and my dept. Change your fucking computer system then!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Asshole girlfriends.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

gr33n3y3z said:


> My lazy "family member"
> 
> So fucking annoying all he dose is play games online, he wont even bother taking his dishes down, trash or recycling etc.. Plus he is a fucking bum no job and he "keeps trying" to get one...but he really isn't trying. I'm sick and tired holding this fort up. He needs to chip in.



Yo need to throw his ass to the curb gf. Ditch that zeeeero and get yoself a heeeero.

OT: nothings annoyed me yet but I've only been up for 20 mins and long day to come. Wait having no milk for my cereal pretty annoying, down to my miserly shopping habits tho.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Agreed. Pouring a bowl of cereal, getting all ready for a delicious breakfast, then going to the fridge and having no milk or like, 2 drops left... really sucks. Ha.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Yo need to throw his ass to the curb gf. Ditch that zeeeero and get yoself a heeeero.




Ummm it's my brother...But none the less a lazy ass.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

/care. 

OT: Not much today. Am focussing more of my hatred on myself instead of otherthings TODAY.


----------



## ebola?

> Yo need to throw his ass to the curb gf. Ditch that zeeeero and get yoself a heeeero.



"Why be with a hero, when you can be with a zero?"






ebola


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I danced in a cadge before , very fun!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Public restrooms with hand soap that looks like jizz. NOT FUNNY.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

does it smell like gizz too ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Smelled like soap.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

i don't see a problem.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I was thinking about a sunset when it happened. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Might well be.


----------



## Assphace

Cashiers at grocery stores who try to flirt by asking me if it's really my id. Yeah bitch, I waited 21 years to buy this beer, stfu and lemme get it

Stoners who try to "convert" me to weed when I say I don't smoke

Restrooms without paper towels and only have the blower things

The way my headphones cord catches on everything and nothing and rips the buds out my ears

People who insist on trying to have conversations with me while I have headphones in

People who see me struggling with my hands full and still let the door slam in my face

People who try to get me to talk about something I very clearly said I don't wanna talk about

People in general, really


----------



## Neezer

People who smoke loudly. & yes, it can be done,

...Bitch you're smoking a cigarette. Not slurrping on cock. FUCK YOU.

& yeah, I agree with Assphace. I hate 80% of the population the uses up oxygen. When the time comes, they're the first motherfuckers to go! BOOM!


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Neezer said:


> People who smoke loudly. & yes, it can be done,
> 
> ...Bitch you're smoking a cigarette. Not slurrping on cock. FUCK YOU.
> 
> & yeah, I agree with Assphace. I hate 80% of the population the uses up oxygen. When the time comes, they're the first motherfuckers to go! BOOM!



What time ? 

OT: not having enough strong painkillers.


----------



## Serotonin101

When I'm about to get out of the shower and there's still soap bubbles around the drain and it always seems to take forever to wash them all down. Shit leaves nasty soap scum.


----------



## Assphace

I hate it when people say "it's not your fault" when you say you're sorry about some problem they tell you about. I'm sorry and I apologize don't mean the same thing, especially if you're at a funeral


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ loL. NUTTIN TODAY EXCEPT STRESS, i HATE IT. woNDER WHY I DIDNT GET STRESS AS A KID/TEEN . caps soz.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Assphace said:


> I hate it when people say "it's not your fault" when you say you're sorry about some problem they tell you about. I'm sorry and I apologize don't mean the same thing, especially if you're at a funeral



But please understand that it is not your fault...

Ahh J/K

Pet peeves none at the moment.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

i keep not winning anything on the lotto. I spend EVERYFING on lottery tickets. jk only about $0.35 usd per week.

It's likely rigged !


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Yea, rigged for future winners. * bets check*


----------



## Jabberwocky

People that pretend to know about and/or understand something that they do not.


----------



## psood0nym

Assphace said:


> I hate it when people say "it's not your fault" when you say you're sorry about some problem they tell you about. I'm sorry and I apologize don't mean the same thing, especially if you're at a funeral


Then maybe try "my sympathies" or something less ambiguous you ass face, heh -- esp. at a funeral where saying "I'm sorry ... so so sorry" might get them thinking maybe you offed their loved one. There are many situations where people saying this could plausibly be construed as personally apologizing.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

People who encourage others to do harmful and dangerous activities, especially in a _harm reduction_ forum. 

Misery must just really love company.


----------



## RedLeader

When people try and push food on you after you've already said that you don't want more.

"RedLeader, there's more potatoes here."
"I'm okay, but thanks."
"Oh come on, you know you want some more. Put some meat on those bones."
"I'm really okay, thanks."
"Got some room for desert?"

LOOK AT MY FIGURE, NOW LOOK AT YOURSELF.  DO I REALLY HAVE TO SPELL IT OUT FOR YA IF YOU CANNOT TAKE MY POLICE REFUSALS FOR WHAT THEY ARE?


----------



## Zwanya

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> People who encourage others to do harmful and dangerous activities, especially in a _harm reduction_ forum.
> 
> Misery must just really love company.



This.

And, when I am forced into conversation with people who lack conversation skill and tact; *for example* when people:
- talk at you instead of with you
- ask questions during a conversation, only to answer it themselves
- pretend to listen but are focused elsewhere until it is their turn to speak
- lack the ability to listen
- are passive aggressive


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Yeah I just try to ignore those kind of people. They suck.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Self righteous stoners who look down on ppl who do any other drug. They too stupid to be annoying. So veeery pet peeve.


----------



## alasdairm

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Self righteous


lolirony.

alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ Lol, I don't think I'm self righteous just like to rebut assumptions of my character. 

I'll enjoy a sunset if it's with good company and a comfortable place to sit. there. 

OT: Late bank transfers.


----------



## ebola?

I'm tired of seeing confusion between "i.e." and "e.g.", but not really 'peeved' or even that annoyed.  But really, why bust out Latin terms at all when using them incorrectly?

ebola


----------



## Zwanya

ebola? said:


> I'm tired of seeing confusion between "i.e." and "e.g.", but not really 'peeved' or even that annoyed.  But really, why bust out Latin terms at all when using them incorrectly?
> 
> ebola



lolol. You were obviously annoyed enough that you took the time to write about it.


----------



## Illyria99

These people trying to ban e-cigs....wtf?!


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^ I haven't heard that.

Anyways I hate seeing mothers giving their small  1-4 year olds latex balloons, okay if that shit pops in there face then that kid could be fucked. Use common sense.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ lol i popped balloons as a kid all the time. nothing happened to my face. ppl too soft on there kids now imo.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Lets say the kid is giggling the balloon pops, latex breaks up into small pieces it can get lodges into their throat, leading them to choke. It can happen and latex is the worst for toddlers.

I'm not saying this happens everyday, like shootings in philly.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^Yeah it did feel kinda dangerous then wasn't a toddler but a kid. and I'm blazed and retarded pretty much. Lol pistolvania!

if I were normal justified not being on tonight cos i'm like 8 or more hours ahead of you and them taking too long to make hannibal season 2 would be a pet peeve. but im very easily entertained.


----------



## Apostacious

Illyria99 said:


> These people trying to ban e-cigs....wtf?!



Yes, I fail to understand why anyone would want to ban e-cigarettes.  These people tend to be the "tobacco-teetotitarians," who think that any the only way that a person can quit smoking is through abrupt cessation.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Bulk up on the cartages!


----------



## ebola?

They won't be able to ban the e-cigs themselves, just as they have been unable to ban any type of weed paraphernalia.  However, the FDA may come to more stringently regulate the fluids.

ebola


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

And some states are banning where you can smoke them. Like in NY, anywhere that you can't smoke regular cigs, (which is basically everywhere now) you can't smoke e-cigs.

So stupid.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I smoke E Cigs at day cares, but no one cares.


----------



## ebola?

Such a ban is in effect in pdx, but it's not really enforced.  You just have to be just somewhat considerate and avoid blowing scented clouds at people willy nilly.
...
I don't like "butt-hurt" or in particular "butt buddies".  The latter just has that light tinge of homophobia that's the icing on the cake. . .

ebola


----------



## junegreenjeans

speaking of "scented clouds",   how about those idlers out there.  Yup, nothing quite like those range roving truck idling consumer buying wrapped in sandals folk to jolt the senses


----------



## omnipresenthuman

these are my pet peeves currently:

1. going to the hood and hanging out with a lot of black guys who are all using the word 'nigga' without being able to use it (white guy) myself
2. when ESPN shows cycle through the same filler sports' stories all day 
3. real strict Hispanic people who latch onto southern, American culture - very odd but common as hell
4. having to switch to a smartphone just because everyone else is doing it
5. seeing family relatives after years and years - and you never wanted to see them again, realistically
6. being the OBVIOUS black sheep of the family 
7. how fortunes can change in a matter of minutes/hours/days
8. how some people on Bluelight just seem to be, well, spelling-deficient 
9. how art has lost consciousness in the Western world in the course of the 20th/21st century - we used to be fucked, sure, but at least we had art
10. when you love good rap from the 90's that has complex word schemes and that other people can't casually get into technically anyway since the rapping is using old-school ebonics (or, inner-city slang in general) that usually takes multiple listens to even understand - not to mention, you definitely can't show this type of shit to your family - it's all about drugs and druggies, son


----------



## RedLeader

^ You are setting yourself up for a lot of those.  You don't need a smartphone, you don't have to go to the hood, you don't have to listen to modern rap or watch ESPN, etc.  

But yes, it is unfortunate about the decline of art and the lack of deep spirituality in the West.  I'm into tantric Buddhism, but I am peeved how the West has turned this into sexual smut.  Sex is just a small part of the tantra, but it seems to be the only part of it that the West cares to grasp. 

I am also peeved by strangers who insist on small-talking with you in public restrooms.  Or people who whistle/hum obnoxiously in public restrooms.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

they're all just subjective as you can get, and they were all on my mind, so...

but yes, I get that my peeves are very much avoidable. 

if I'd been sober, I probably would have just listed 3, 5, 6, and 8. everything else is, admittedly, meh.

Quote from RedLeader: "You are setting yourself up for a lot of those. You don't need a smartphone, you don't have to go to the hood, you don't have to listen to modern rap or watch ESPN, etc."

In my defense let me at least say I know I don't need a smartphone, my family haggled me for two years to get one before I caved in. And all the other points would make sense if you knew me personally.


----------



## Apostacious

A pet peeve of mine has always been people that don't have empathy for others, and allow themselves to grow old and bitter.  Sometimes this type of behavior coincides with a belief that there is some ordering of "worth" among humans, where some are above others because of what they've done in life, or even worse, what family they're born into.  It seems to me that in order to view people in such a way, one would need to trivialize the environment and circumstances a person is molded within.  I've certainly come a very long way in the past decade, and am doing things I could probably take great pride in if I didn't wholly detest pride.  Perhaps some people need to experience what it's like to be homeless and alone?  

Also, I suppose you could add pedantry to the list, though the line of work I'm in certainly requires it in the end (which more than likely is why I am annoyed with it!).


----------



## ad lib

People who overuse things like "haha" and "lol" when texting. 

Also, people who send about 5 texts in a row when what was being said could have easily fit into one message.


----------



## RedLeader

"This smorning"


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Being on a 1 mb dsl line is probably one of my biggest peeves. Knowing the speeds u guys are on (40 mb +) and friends who have left this hell hole (at times) are on (also 40 mb +).

and having to pay 50 of ur dollars and over 500 ish of my gengastones for the above internet service. 

But I'm too lazy to change to a sligtly better ISP and upgrading to say 4 mb for rouuuuuuuuuughly the same price.


----------



## AcidRAEn

One of my biggest pet peeves right now is that glazed-over dumb look people get in the grocery store. Ohhhh it drives me batshitcrazy! I'm usually grocery shopping with a grumpy toddler and I try to get it over with as quickly as possible..and then I come across all of these people who are just pussy-footing around as if they have all had lobotomies and have no idea who they are, much less where they are and what they're doing there. Fuck, it makes me mad just thinking about it. :/ 
You should see me weaving in and out of these fools.


----------



## Apostacious

^That is particularly why I refuse to shop at Walmart.


----------



## ebola?

When people say "thx", I think of this:






ebola


----------



## Zwanya

The fact that electronica (and its various subgenres) has been appropriated and reassembled by hegemony and is now called EDM.
When people who do not know me call me "sweetheart" or "sweetie."
The fact that the new way to vet consumers is a facebook account: In order to sign up for most web-based services you must sign in with your facebook account. I currently do not use facebook by choice, but the consequence of that (aside from not knowing where you went out to dinner last night) is an inability to sign up for and use most new apps/web services.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

People with smokey exhausts. Driving behind them esp (on roadd I can't over take and have no choice).


----------



## ebola?

I don't like use of "hegemony" as a mere synonym for "dominance", used just to exhibit polysyllaby, apparently; it has a much more specific, analytically useful meaning.

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> But I'm too lazy to change...


sounds like, yet again, your pet peeve is...you.



alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ Well 4 mb is still gonna be a peeve (best you can get here really, only business's and exxxxtreme gamer's have 10 mb - 40 mb lines compared to what you guy's get). So I'd still be peeved even if I weren't too lazy to upgrade, slightly.

So my pet peeve is third world internet. I shouldn't have left that one so open to introllpretation.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^ You okay? You blow this thread up man, let some stress off your chest. There is a anger management thread TDS, just saying.


----------



## AcidRAEn

This snow. I'm over it. I'm tired of doing the penguin-shuffle because the sidewalks are frozen. It's not even a cool penguin shuffle..it's the penguin all the other ones make fun of.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

gr33n3y3z said:


> ^ You okay? You blow this thread up man, let some stress off your chest. There is a anger management thread TDS, just saying.



Lol. Not really. Borne in mind. Or there is my .22lr and some bottles out yonder. Much better for my soul.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Advertisements for "goods and services" of all kinds. If I want your stuff, I'll go looking myself. Otherwise, get lost with your ridiculous attempts at trying to persuade me into buying what ever you are trying to sell.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Not having whatsapp anymore due to my decent phone giving up the ghost.


----------



## Zwanya

ebola? said:


> I don't like use of "hegemony" as a mere synonym for "dominance", used just to exhibit polysyllaby, apparently; it has a much more specific, analytically useful meaning.
> 
> ebola



Save yourself time and just write "Zwanya's general communication style" is your biggest pet peeve lately.


----------



## ebola?

Lol, I have no idea what post(s) this is in reference to, but I'll keep that in mind when reading your posts in the future. 

ebola


----------



## ebola?

use of "fien" (or worse yet, "fein") in lieu of "fiend".

ebola


----------



## Assphace

the use of "her" in place of "she"

my little brother does it, but i guess that's alright cause he's four

but when grown ass men do it i want to punch them in the face


----------



## alasdairm

^ example?

are people really saying: "_i think her likes me_"?

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

I've never run into an adult native English speaker who does this systematically.

ebola


----------



## Serotonin101

alasdairm said:


> ^ example?
> 
> are people really saying: "_i think her likes me_"?
> 
> alasdair


people answer the phone with "this is her" or "this is him" instead of using the proper "this is she" or "this is he"


----------



## ebola?

That's a specialized case that runs counter to most other uses of the pronoun (that is, the pronoun is taking the nominative case, not functioning as an object).

ebola


----------



## ebola?

I don't like it when people use LD50 figures to mark the limits of safe dosage.  Would you play Russian roulette?  The chance of death is only 12.5%.  We should be talking about LD0.5s.

ebola


----------



## RedLeader

When people say "don't pass go, don't collect $200" in any context other than Monopoly.  

YouTube ads being louder than YT content. 

When people say "yes" at the beginning of a business call.  When I answer the phone a lot at work, the first thing most people say is "ummm yes."     
"Thanks for calling name of business."
"Umm yes, how late are you open?"

"Thanks for calling name of business."
"Umm yes, I was wondering if..."

And then the "mmmmmmmmmmmmm" before "bye."  

"Thanks for calling."
"mmmmmmm bye."

When people lick their thumbs while counting money they are going to hand over.  DISGUSTING.


----------



## ebola?

I tend to find unreflective stereotyping of groups en masse pretty irksome. 

ebola


----------



## RedLeader

Ya, bluelighters are such quick-to-stereotypers.  Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## alasdairm

people who think a plural needs an apostrophe.

people who think you can't be racist or bigoted if you belong to the group you're denigrating.

alasdair


----------



## Assphace

alasdairm said:


> ^ example?
> 
> are people really saying: "_i think her likes me_"?
> 
> alasdair



"her is a nice lady"

"i don't think her will do it"

"her got a real big bank account"

i never encountered it until i moved to charleston sc. it's mostly black people who do it


----------



## Illyria99

When I'm on a bus and a fat ass person tries to squeeze in next to me. FUCK.


----------



## ebola?

Recipes that depend crucially on seasoning mixes and other heavily pre-flavored products.  Like, if I were to be using those things, I wouldn't need a recipe in the first place.

ebola


----------



## Chinggis

When you realize someone is taking a picture of you from a distance or from the side, trying to get one of those "they didn't even realize their picture was being taken" photos. Fuck off.

Those videos of people on salvia and 20 douchebags are going "hold it in for 10,000 seconds or it won't work; you'll be fine in a few minutes; hahahaha what are you doing, etc," while another douchebag films.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Well I find it disturbing when some stranger takes a pic of me off their cell phone, I have had enough of that shit till the point where I corner them and watch them delete photos of me. Yea that's how I roll.


----------



## ebola?

Has "bias" become an adjective?  C'mon, people!

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

as in "_you're so bias!_"?

sadly, it has.

alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ People pronouncing it "biast" is annoying too.


----------



## ebola?

Are you sure that their not saying "biased"? 

ebola


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

A 100%, why u gotta be condescending ? How would biased (the past tense of bias) apply to say:"when a current witness in a trial has bias". Biased in that context wouldn't be right. 

Do you know what I am saying.


----------



## ebola?

It was just a tiny joke.  "Biased" happens to be pronounced equivalently to "biast", so the error is an odd inverse of the one I described.

ebola


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Yeah I know lol, the 2 are confused often. It's a pet peeve.


----------



## alasdairm

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> A 100%, why u gotta be condescending ? How would biased (the past tense of bias) apply to say:"when a current witness in a trial has bias". Biased in that context wouldn't be right.


that's correct use of the noun but it's not really what ebola's talking about...

and "_biased_" and "_biast_" surely sound exactly the same so i'm not sure what your point is, there?

alasdair


----------



## Illyria99

People who continually talk about _one word._


----------



## alasdairm

^ it's funny (and not a little meta) how people discussing pet peeves can, in and of itself, be a pet peeve 

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

the slang term "ratchet".  It should be "ratcheted" or something.

ebola


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

alasdairm said:


> ^ it's funny (and not a little meta) how people discussing pet peeves can, in and of itself, be a pet peeve
> 
> alasdair



Lol yeah. I'm gonna give this thread some air. and choose not to argue.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I dislike the judicial system. Too much room for errors and people being sentenced harshly for silly charges like possession, and the related charges due to drug dependency issues.


----------



## quiet roar

^^ And in the flip side, the ridiculously lenient sentencing for violent crimes.


----------



## ebola?

'Ironic' use of im(h)o, tb(p)h, etc.  I think that the joke is over.  It might be a situation akin to the once ironic imbibing of PBR....



			
				Quiet Roar said:
			
		

> And in the flip side, the ridiculously lenient sentencing for violent crimes.



To what extent do long prison sentences rehabilitate offenders?  And to the extent that the goal of justice is retribution rather than rehabilitation, on what grounds do we justify it?

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

soul mate said:


> I dislike the judicial system. Too much room for errors and people being sentenced harshly for silly charges like possession, and the related charges due to drug dependency issues.


are you suggesting mandatory sentencing or minimums are a better approach?

alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

alasdairm said:


> that's correct use of the noun but it's not really what ebola's talking about...
> 
> and "_biased_" and "_biast_" surely sound exactly the same so i'm not sure what your point is, there?
> 
> alasdair



It sounds different in our accent. The peeve is legitimate.


----------



## alasdairm

what is your accent? how would you pronounce biased and biast?

all per peeves are legitimate. some are just stupider than others 

alasdair


----------



## bronson

Bliss being wasted on the ignorant, or maybe I'm just feeling sour and being a bit ignorant myself.


----------



## Papaverium

My pet peeves mostly revolve around certain sounds (i.e, nails clipping, food being chewed loudly, a metal rake on cement...) 
chekka for an accurate description of what I mean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia

Also, I *can't *wear a sock if it has even the smallest hole in it, lol drives me crazy.


----------



## Maya

Lazy coworkers


----------



## Papaverium

Maya said:


> Lazy coworkers



^ omg, this as well, 100%


----------



## Maya

Papaverium said:


> ^ omg, this as well, 100%


Oh tell me about it! Actually one of them quit and it's her last week so I'm sort of celebrating. I'm doing most of her work anyway so it was not a loss after all.


----------



## ebola?

people referring to "pills" as if they're a class of drugs.  Various pills contain many different things. . .

ebola


----------



## Maya

People who can't wait and think their stuff is more important when it's not. (Venting about my workplace again)


----------



## flyhighk

I absolutely HATE when people write something that they can't relate to. 
For example 'puff puff pass' or 'pussy money weed' or 'smoke weed everyday'.
These guys have never even smoked weed!


----------



## AmorRoark

ebola? said:


> people referring to "pills" as if they're a class of drugs.  Various pills contain many different things. . .
> 
> ebola


----------



## Maya

Co-workers that can't keep up with tasks and have to be constantly reminded of them. I'm not a freaking babysitter you know?


----------



## ebola?

non-linguistic:

I hate it when I 'knock' an eyelash askew and can't really fix it, as it continues to irritate my eye.

ebola


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


>



One of the most important scenes in 90s TV history.


----------



## ebola?

_Saved by the Bell_ also saved lives.

ebola


----------



## Maya

vendors that try to chat me on the phone to sell more stuff at work. Well guess what: I DON'T HAVE THE FREAKING TIME.


----------



## ebola?

I hate it when people shield their arguments from valid criticisms by claiming that what they're saying is 'not politically correct', and thus poorly received solely for that reason.

ebola


----------



## His Name Is Frank

People who thank god every time something good happens in their lives. Right. Because that's why children die every minute from abuse, disease, and hunger. Because god was too busy helping you to find your keys so you wouldn't be late to see Captain America: Winter Soldier.

Also, when I shop at Walmart, I like to leave my cart at the end of the aisle to go grab something. It's much easier than trying to maneuver through the sea of walking and wheelchair-bound fatties that clog the area up. It doesn't happen every time, but every once in a while, I'll grab my item and walk back, only to find my cart is gone. Why? Did a customer walk by and see that I just happened to shop for everything they were going to get and praise Jesus for this miracle? No. Those goddamn Walmart employees will grab your cart and bring it to the service desk. I can understand if I left my cart sitting at the end of the aisle for twenty minutes. But we're talking two, three minutes tops. When I shop, I have my buds firmly in my ear and my music filling my every thought. At that moment, in that sickening shithole of sweat and savings, I am zen. Having to search a one mile radius for my 50+ items takes me completely out of my moment. You don't fuck with another man's shopping cart!


----------



## kytnism

motorists that leave their indicator on long after a turn or changing lanes, confusing others of their intended route. how does the clicking noise not drive them crazy?

motorists that insist on driving in the far right hand lane and under the allocated speed limit. please have some courtesy for others. if you want to drive like its a sunday outing in peak hour traffic, there are two other lanes on the highway in which you can do so.

...kytnism...


----------



## herbavore

His Name Is Frank said:


> People who thank god every time something good happens in their lives. Right. Because that's why children die every minute from abuse, disease, and hunger. Because god was too busy helping you to find your keys so you wouldn't be late to see Captain America: Winter Soldier.
> 
> Also, when I shop at Walmart, I like to leave my cart at the end of the aisle to go grab something. It's much easier than trying to maneuver through the sea of walking and wheelchair-bound fatties that clog the area up. It doesn't happen every time, but every once in a while, I'll grab my item and walk back, only to find my cart is gone. Why? Did a customer walk by and see that I just happened to shop for everything they were going to get and praise Jesus for this miracle? No. Those goddamn Walmart employees will grab your cart and bring it to the service desk. I can understand if I left my cart sitting at the end of the aisle for twenty minutes. But we're talking two, three minutes tops. When I shop, I have my buds firmly in my ear and my music filling my every thought. At that moment, in that sickening shithole of sweat and savings, I am zen. Having to search a one mile radius for my 50+ items takes me completely out of my moment. You don't fuck with another man's shopping cart!



Ah, Frank, thank you for providing me with a great chuckle to start my day. The first is a pet peeve I share with you but the second is a priceless description of one sane person's attempt to adapt to an insane environment--with a mixture of humor, music, outrage and zen. That is probably the only way to get through a Walmart.


----------



## Maya

Groups of people that are too freaking loud in the restaurant like they are the only people eating there! Specially this guy who has the loudest mouth in the group like are you for real? Courtesy people!


----------



## Xorkoth

alasdairm said:


> people who think a plural needs an apostrophe.
> 
> people who think you can't be racist or bigoted if you belong to the group you're denigrating.
> 
> alasdair



YES (to the first one, but also to the second).  Also their/they're confusion.


----------



## Albion

These twee London Underground posters.










Although someone's done some excellent parodies.


----------



## Jabberwocky

People that base relationships on looks only.


----------



## alasdairm

^ you don't feel that people should define for themselves what they do and do not find attractive?

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

alasdairm said:


> ^ you don't feel that people should define for themselves what they do and do not find attractive?
> 
> alasdair


I feel that there is more than just looks to the whole equation.


----------



## alasdairm

^ indeed. i totally respect _your_ right to decide what combination of factors (looks, intelligence, emotional maturity, wealth, etc.) apply to those _you_ find attractive and in what measure. you don't think that others should have the right to make that decision for themselves?

alasdair


----------



## Bardeaux

Small parties where there is one group of friends, of only one that you know. The group insists on talking only about other friends that they all know, who you also don't know. Any attempt to change the subject to something that can involve you in the discussion is quickly reverted back to "That one time Steve through his shoes out the window...you just had to be there..."


----------



## Illyria99

People who bring babies into a theater. I mean, wtf?!!


----------



## Maya

Illyria99 said:


> People who bring babies into a theater. I mean, wtf?!!



+100!


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Alasdair you troll this thread so hard lol.

OT: streaming videos that are all choppy-like.


----------



## Xorkoth

Illyria99 said:


> People who bring babies into a theater. I mean, wtf?!!



True that...


----------



## alasdairm

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Alasdair you troll this thread so hard lol.


i'm not trolling. i just find it interesting - and a bit of a pet peeve in itself - when people apply a different standard to themselves than they do to others. also, when people get annoyed at others for something over which they have complete control themselves.

alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

That's human nature though isn't it ? Applying a different standard to oneself than to others ?


----------



## Xorkoth

I suppose so, but to realize when one is doing this and correct it is part of evolving as an individual.  IMO


----------



## RedLeader

When a (written) sentence uses numbers inconsistently.  

_I completed three of my 10 assignments._
_I have now seen 4 of the fifteen movies you suggested._


----------



## ebola?

Whosajiggawawaaajiggawaaawaajiggawaajiggawaawaaaaa said:
			
		

> That's human nature though isn't it ? Applying a different standard to oneself than to others ?



Yes, and it sucks.



			
				Leader of those red said:
			
		

> "I have now seen 4 of the fifteen movies you suggested."



It's a commonly taught rule of thumb for one to spell out integers between zero and ten (inclusive) and use Arabic numerals for integers greater than ten.

ebola


----------



## kytnism

cleaning out my coffee machine.

i love it being squeaky clean, but doing so is a pain in the ass.

thankgod theres a light (reward) at the end of the tunnel. :D

...kytnism...


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Sites that have a top 10 list (or more) and make you click next to see each one, instead of putting them all on one page.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah that's annoying as hell for sure.


----------



## alasdairm

people who think every discussion is a competition and an invite to be better.

oh, you travelled for a couple of weeks? oh, i traveled for 6 weeks and visited more countries.
oh, you got high last night? i did a poly-drug combination and was higher than anybody has ever been.
oh, you're thinking of getting a new car? me too. probably getting a lexus/porsche/whatever.
oh, you got a new $400 stereo? me too. i'm getting a $4000 stereo.
etc.

alasdair


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah, I feel bad for those people while simultaneously wanting to knock them out.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

alasdairm said:


> people who think every discussion is a competition and an invite to be better.
> 
> oh, you travelled for a couple of weeks? oh, i traveled for 6 weeks and visited more countries.
> oh, you got high last night? i did a poly-drug combination and was higher than anybody has ever been.
> oh, you're thinking of getting a new car? me too. probably getting a lexus/porsche/whatever.
> oh, you got a new $400 stereo? me too. i'm getting a $4000 stereo.
> etc.
> 
> alasdair



I prefer to ask details, but sometimes if I'm proud of something I may brag a little.  I have a bit of that person in me that I have to push down sometimes 

A pet peeve: Inattentiveness to the point of being an asshole or morally wrong without having a reason to be such.


----------



## alasdairm

^ there's a difference between being excited or proud about something and bragging a little and constant oneupmanship. the former suggests a healthy dose of confidence. the latter immaturity or insecurity.

alasdair


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Bullshit like this:

*Create a password between 8-20 characters. It must include at least 1 uppercase letter, 1 lowercase letter, and 1 number. Passwords are case-sensitive. It may include symbols, but not these: = ?<> ( ) ‘ " / \ &. Your password can't contain your username.*

And this:

*Create a username that's at least 6 characters. It may include uppercase and lowercase letters. Usernames are case-sensitive. It also must include either: at least one number; or one of these symbols: _@/-*

As if passwords weren't already hard enough to remember as it is! By the way, the above bullshit is from the same site. Two different password rules on one site. Fuck you, internet.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

The phrase, "She/he must think their shit doesn't stink."

It makes you sound like a judgmental asshole, while at the same time conjuring up images of you actually leaning over to smell said person's feces to verify that it does indeed stink.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

loud eaters, and people who are 100% sure they know everything about a subject for example drugs) yet all they say is utter wrongness

and oh, feminists/supposed anti-racists with double standards

and now that I think about it, people who brag about how many droogz they use like it makes them cool.

and oh, feminists/supposed anti-racists with double standards

and now that I think about it, people who brag about how many droogz they use like it makes them cool. well, people bragging about anything really.

and also nazi-elders who think you MUST give them your seat on the bus because you know, they're old.

and people who yells on the phone in any public place.

and people who, despite the bus being fucking full, hop on with their baby and a fucking pushchair.

and people who comment on music videos on youtube with "who dislike dis lisdtens to justin bibbier lolol xd" 

and people who only listen to one kind of music and think every other kind of music is shit without even listening to it EVER (I was a bit like that when I was a TRVuE Metallerz at like, 13?)

and people who believe shit like dynamo is real and oh, Dynamo

sooo fucking annoying.


EDIT: sorry for the triple post, I'm on my phone and I fucked up somehow


----------



## Xorkoth

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> and people who comment on music videos on youtube with "who dislike dis lisdtens to justin bibbier lolol xd"



Yes, THIS.  Man that's annoying.  Youtube comments in general are shitty.  Actually Internet comments, especially to articles, in general.  Bluelight is one of the only places on the Internet that doesn't instantly depress me to read peoples' comments.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

ahah yeah. it's full of 12 years old kids arguing about nothing at all.
like "this sucks" and then one replies "no U" and it goes on and on and on.... 
as you said luckily there's bluelight, full of mature and intelligent people.. Me luvz BL 



His Name Is Frank said:


> Sites that have a top 10 list (or more) and make you click next to see each one, instead of putting them all on one page.



ha! how couldn't I think about that one.


----------



## Xorkoth

Either that, or it's full of hateful people spouting hate for those with different beliefs.  See any single politically-motivated post on Facebook.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

yeah, that's another reason why I don't use facebook. 
I really don't need other reasons to hate (some) people.
man is the interwebz full of douchebags


----------



## Xorkoth

Sure is.  Anonymity brings out a really bad side of a lot of people.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> and also elders who think you MUST give them your seat on the bus because you know, they're old.



Never had an oldie demand my seat, but I willfully get up if I see they are shaky on the feet.

Not a fan of assholes who offer the old no respect and think that they are just old fart bags.  One can learn extreme amounts from all generations past.

Lol, they are probably in better shape than you anyhow.  Volkskrankheit much?


----------



## ebola?

". . .has/have. . .went. . ."

Is there a dialect of English in which this is correct?

ebola


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Never had an oldie demand my seat, but I willfully get up if I see they are shaky on the feet.
> 
> Not a fan of assholes who offer the old no respect and think that they are just old fart bags.  One can learn extreme amounts from all generations past.
> 
> Lol, they are probably in better shape than you anyhow.  Volkskrankheit much?



I don't think you got the point, but please, calm down. if you get offended for so little I think you might have a problem. (and if you could point out where I said I consider old people "fart bags" and that I don't respect them please tell me. and yes, I've offered my seat to old people before)

new pet peeve: people overreacting on the internet. can't stand them lol


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I don't think you got the point, but please, calm down. if you get offended for so little I think you might have a problem. (and if you could point out where I said I consider old people "fart bags" and that I don't respect them please tell me. and yes, I've offered my seat to old people before)
> 
> new pet peeve: people overreacting on the internet. can't stand them lol



I don't think you had a point.  Moreover, for you to tell me to calm down indicates to me that you are the one overreacting.  Sorry if you feel my language abrasive, but it is the way I communicate.  I'm not offended by you in any way because you are not in my physical life.  You remind me of a set of people who do offend me though.  I see enough smug people, young enough to call others 'nazi-elders', trying with all their might to suck their ear buds further into their heads and not to meet the gazes of the old or crippled getting on the bus just so they don't feel obligated to stand for them.  

I hope you are a nice person, but to say such a sentence reminded me of a group of people who in general I can't stand, hence it being a pet peeve..  I probably interpreted your nazi elder wrong, maybe I would get it if I understood what your definition of a nazi elder was?

Lol, overreacting.  If you can't take what I said, maybe you shouldn't be using the language you did.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

what language did I use? Maybe I'm a retard but I really can't understand what's your point. (how telling you to calm down was overreacting?)

anyways what I meant was old people who unkindly ask you for your seat like it's their costitutional right to have a seat on the bus and when you do let them sit they don't even say "thanks". it happened to me.
and yes, if an old person (or anyone for that matter) shows the need to sit I'll gladly let them (and I've done it before). 
are we ok now?


----------



## Kittycat5

ebola? said:


> ". . .has/have. . .went. . ."
> 
> Is there a dialect of English in which this is correct?
> 
> ebola



Yes. I can forgive things like have swam or have drank, but have went, no way.

Unfortunately, correcting grammar seems to piss people off even more.


----------



## alasdairm

Kittycat5 said:


> Unfortunately, correcting grammar seems to piss people off even more.


that's the main benefit 

alasdair


----------



## bronson

Ya ain't no big thang if they get all angry if I'm talkin' proper.


----------



## ebola?

The thing is, people tend to learn poorly by explicit correction.  Rather, when they interact with those around them, they pick up the grammar of the according dialect of this group.  Thus, these rules will be learned unconsciously, and rather consistently; systematic errors in one's natural dialect are quite rare, whereas random foibles are not.

ebola


----------



## poopie

friends addressing me and other girl friends as:

bitches
hookers
prostitutes


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

I find it kinda annoying when some girls call each other "poo!" excitedly. Also I hate it when people jump on the bandwagon (insulting some one) cos they have nothing better to do or say.


----------



## Waffle Sock

-Playing an online video game opponent who viciously exploits glitches in the game that you never thought could exist. They usually have an extensive record with a 95%+ win rate.
- You're intently eyeballing a chick who's in your direct line of sight, close proximity & then her clingy, incompetent boyfriend somehow detects this and comes out of nowhere and gropes and make out with her as to stake his claim... I don't give a shit. I still want to bang her. They're millions of tramps on earth; don't worry buddy, I won't steal yours.
- "Fat Muscle Guy" in gym spending 30 minutes straight on  machine lifting 7kg, grunting like Ronnie Coleman 
- When women are conservative during sex 
- lesbians who hate men 
- women driving recklessly while chatting on their cell 
- fake hippies
- hypocrite grammar police 
- stereotypical, predictable movie hero plot: 1.good guy is introduced 2. Good guy encounters antagonist 3. Good guy wins the girl and defeats antagonist. Lame.
- bigotry
- When something brash is said, and the person responds with "Excuse me?!".. bitch excuse yourself, you heard what I said cunt.


----------



## alasdairm

Waffle Sock said:


> - bigotry


lolhypocrisy.



alasdair


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^amazing.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

people snoring. I know it's not their fault but it drives me nuts.


----------



## alasdairm

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> ^amazing.


hypocrisy is far from amazing. 

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

How can one man be so cheeky?


----------



## maxalfie

The one thing that really gets to me in a big way is people that eat with their mouth open or just eat really noisily. There is just no need for it.Put your food in your mouth and keep your gob shut until you have swallowed it.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

maxalfie said:


> The one thing that really gets to me in a big way is people that eat with their mouth open or just eat really noisily. There is just no need for it.Put your food in your mouth and keep your gob shut until you have swallowed it.



qf fucking t.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Self righteous 12 steppers annoy me.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Action movies where the "tactical" shooters don't  look through the weapons' sights when aiming or fire from the hip.


----------



## fuc

Coffee dripping onto the hotplate when the pot is removed and when the filter flops over fucking it all up


----------



## Waffle Sock

While viewing porn:
- cunnilingus scenes 
- vocal male
- excessive showing of male's face
- over exaggerated "dirty talk" 
- over exaggerated yelps/screams
- condom usage


----------



## ebola?

1.  people yelling across the house to attempt to initiate conversation or yield assistance.  Just fucking walk over and initiate conversation at a reasonable volume.
2.  use of "$", "$$", or "$$$" to attempt to signify amounts of money.  Here is the range of possible meanings:
$: anywhere from a small to large amount of money.
$$: from a medium to large amount of money.
$$$: from a large to gigantic amount of money.
"$" is painfully vague.
3.  Comments of the form, "[noun phrase] much?"  You pretty much cannot use this construction without sounding like a snide asshole.

ebola


----------



## alasdairm

peeved much, a?



alasdair


----------



## ebola?

"Much" much?

(hah...okay...you provide an exception to claim in number 3.)

ebola


----------



## JackiePeyton

alasdairm said:


> lolhypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



obscurantism


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lamp much?


----------



## JackiePeyton

another ambiguous term


----------



## Rybee

Ignorance. 

With access to all of the information, knowledge and technology that is currently accessible to the Western World, there's just no excuse.


----------



## ebola?

It's rather challenging to spend a lot of one's time _effectively_ compiling valid sources of information for domains outside of one's expertise, no?
...
"thru".  This spelling must die--it's ugly.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

I hate it when I receive unsolicited advice in the form of (and exhausted by) trite platitudes in response to purporting to be anxious or depressed.  In a situation where communication and empathy are desired, advice can be okay, but not pseudo-wisdom that doesn't actually advise.

I hate it when people pose the "nature / nurture debate" as a question of whether one has more influence (ie, additively); that's not how reality works, as both environment and organism exist _solely_ in their interaction (ie, the factors combine multiplicatively).

I hate it that a large segment of people thinks that how someone gives a handshake is important and/or revealing.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

I hate it when people laud "common sense" too vehemently.

ebola


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

ebola? said:


> I hate it when people laud "common sense" too vehemently.
> 
> ebola



Too vehemently? I hate it when it gets used at all. There is no such thing as "common sense". It's an entirely cultural construct. And it's almost always used by right wing idiots to justify some stupid notion of what THEY would like to be correct while being a virtually entirely unprovable, in a literal sense, phenomenon.


----------



## socko

In general, bad manners and rudeness, but where to start?

1) the old classic, *spitting on the side walk*. If you need to hawk a wad of phlegm, at least make sure that ball of green goo goes in the street or the bushes where nobody will see it or step in it. 
2) *broken glass* on the road or sidewalk

Next are some pet peeves involving annoying sounds. I'm half deaf. If these things bother me, they must bother people with good hearing even more. It can't be "just me," right?

3) loud *eating noises*:


 *LIP SMACKING* -- Gross! Is that an Asian custom? I see Asian immigrants doing it more than natives.
 *slurping*
 *sucking* sounds. I went to a coffee shop the other day, and an old lady sat 2 tables away and immediately started attacking a cookie. She would peel the plastic wrapper bit by bit and alternate between nibbling the cookie and doing something that sounded like *sloppy fellatio* to the inside of the wrapper. It took her nearly an hour to finish and she was busy working at it the whole time. It was a frosted cookie, and the wrapper had frosting and crumbs stuck to the inside of it. The fact that I had headphones saved my sanity and her life that day.
 *tapping and scraping* eating utensils against the vessel, especially in public: plate,  dish, bowl, cup  
        If you are so poor that you need the sustenance form the last morsels of food that are stuck to the inside of your bowl at a restaurant, you should probably be saving your money by eating home-cooked food at home, preferably in private so you don't annoy your housemates.
      saying "*AHHHH*!" after every sip
 *eating potato chips* in public. This happens most at sandwich shops and is done by college age or younger people who still have a lot of irritating little idiosyncrasies and lack social skills. I don't eat at sandwich shops. The most obnoxious way to eat potato chips is to rattle the bag, stick you hand in it, rattle it some more, get exactly one potato chip, crash it in your mouth with you lips open so it makes that irritating crunching sound, and finally smack your open hand against your jeans or shirt and wipe. Repeat that sequence of irritating sounds around 1000 times. Rattle, smack, rattle again, and wipe -- for each potato chip in the bag.
 
4) *Loud nose blowing* in public. If you really need to take care of a runny nose, wipe it quietly. If that doesn't work, excuse yourself and do it where nobody will hear you.  If you really can't avoid doing it around other people, GET IT OVER WITH!  Don't sit there blowing noisily for 5 minutes.   Cold season is here already. 
5) *cell phones* and video teleconferences (Skype) at cafes or  enclosed public space.
6) *talking too loudly* in public (indoors)
7) *Proposing a toast and clinking glasses before every sip* of a single alcoholic beverage. When it's a pint of beer, that's a lot of toasts. It's excruciating and I'll never drink with you again.
8 ) When you're at a restaurant and *your date reaches across the table and helps herself * to a bite of your food. Over and over. If you want to sample my food, ask me and I'll set some aside on a dish or on your own plate. If that's not enough, order your own.
9 ) Writing* "loose" or "looser" *when you mean "lose" or "loser." Why does everybody do that?
10 ) *Smileys* when I'm trying to make a numbered list 8)
11 ) driving a car when a bicycle or even walking is faster. *Bad driving habits* such as nuisance driving, cruising, and idling. All this does is make a bad situation worse. America has some severe traffic congestion problems, and San Fran is one of the most congested. And that's without getting into the ethics of wasting petroleum products obtained from war-torn regions of the world or AGW.
12) *Nuisance barking.* If you can't keep your dog reasonably quiet (multiple sessions of more than 15 minutes of non-stop yapping per day), you shouldn't have one.

*Fashion pet peeves of the day:*
Here are some sartorial mistakes that hurt my eyes as I sat here and typed:

13 ) *Acid washed* blue jeans (including the high waistband that goes halfway up the chest) from the 1980s and cut off shirts from the 80s. A 20-something year old female German tourist wearing this get-up just walked by. These outfits were on display a few weeks ago in the window of the clothing store "Forever 21."
14 ) *Sleeveless shirts with flabby arms*. A decrepit Baby Boomer just walked by sporting a sleeveless vest over a sleeveless shirt. He doesn't have the arms to pull off the look. The effect was of reverse biceps that look like turkey waddle.

15 ) Drumming on the table.
16 ) Extreme extroverts who can't go without talking in between breaths. Being in the presence of someone with this diarrhea of the mouth is exhausting, especially when you can't leave. Silence is a good thing. Why does it make some people uncomfortable? 

I noticed all of the above within the past week, and it's impossible not to encounter some of it when going out. I ignore it all as much as I can, but some of it just too hard to tune out.

17) *Hats with animal ears*. These things just will not go away. Unless the person wearing it is younger than 10 months old, she looks like a like a mentally disabled person. The other day day, a 60 something year old woman was wearing one of those things, and she and her non-mentally handicapped 'helper' sat at a table near me. 
I have no idea what the appeal is. They think the hat says fun-loving and care-free, still-young-at-age-60, but all anybody else sees is Ree-Tee.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

*Bump*


----------



## psood0nym

socko said:


> Next are some pet peeves involving annoying sounds. I'm half deaf. If these things bother me, they must bother people with good hearing even more. It can't be "just me," right?


I'm annoyed by noises, too, but my only pet peeve involving them was left out of your list: subwoofers. I appreciate that subwoofers improve sound quality (hell, I'm a bit of an audiophile, but with headphones) but if you don't have a private residence sufficiently insulated or remote to contain the noise it is extremely selfish and intrusive to use them. Everybody knows bass travels straight through walls, far further than higher frequency noise. Yet it's common. It makes sleep difficult and study or peaceful contemplation nearly impossible for me. Using subwoofers decides for others that they can't enjoy these necessities or near necessities because their thoughtless owners find the luxury of tactile bass indispensible. The type of noise produced in their neighbors' homes fits the description of a disruption delivered on a variable ratio schedule, which is the sort of punishment that induces the highest stress levels in animal behavioral tests (not being uniform like a droning noise, or predictable like the tick of a clock). Further, bass travels through ear plugs and can be heard over fans or pink noise generators so there's no way to escape it if a person won't stop. For an apartment renter, this may literally mean moving (I've talked to people who have done exactly this), rolling the dice and hoping they don't end up somewhere else with appalling neighbors and repeating the bank breaking process.  

Prior to deregulations introduced by the Reagan administration subwoofers would have been largely illegal to use in the U.S. as they commonly are today -- i.e., it used to be obvious what was so wrong with the very idea of them -- yet so many seem to think it's not a big deal. It's extra annoying that subwoofers tend to be used in the service of base activities like listening inattentively to mostly terrible music, blowing away friends in an online shooter, etc., while it undermines the ability to do self-enriching things like read, focus, reflect, sleep ...

...



> 10 ) *Smileys* when I'm trying to make a numbered list 8)


Heh, yeah, I remember thinking WTF because of those. Here's how to get rid of them:
1 Click the "go advanced" button
2 Below the text box under additional options you'll see the disable smilies box
3 Check it
4 Marvel at those beautiful parentheses and colons, unsullied by the intrusion of insipid emoticons


----------



## Journyman16

Movies where 1000 bullets are fired, that can't pass through a car door, or a thin wall, but can shoot off a high-tensile steel lock. 

Several issues in that - can nobody aim a gun? Even the cops are doing it now, pouring shots out as if they are just shooting randomly in the hopes one of those slugs might hit something. Perhaps it's an ammo-led economic recovery they are trying for?

Then of course the 'hero' will take one long range shot, while doing a somersault across the gap, and kill the bad guy.

Bullet + 2 very thin metal layers, plus 2 vinyl layers equals holes in idiot hiding behind car. Bullet + boards, drywall, and plaster (pretty much anything except solid bricks or concrete) equals hole in idiot standing to one side of door. We have schools here with pebble-concrete walls - when I was 10 a cracker (explosive firework) gun I made put a ball bearing through that wall AND the next interior wall of the school. Imagine what a real gun could do?

Oh... and guns that shoot so many bullets you'd need to be a body builder to carry the magazine around. And that run out only when there's a plot point that needs it.


----------



## Journyman16

socko said:
			
		

> 5) cell phones and video teleconferences (Skype) at cafes or enclosed public space.


Years back when GSM phones were all the rage, you could buy a little device, about the size of a large coin. It had a button. Pressing the button would disconnect every mobile phone within about 20 -30 feet. SOOO much fun, particularly as they all try to reconnect and you keep pressing the button just as they start talking, standing nonchalantly, hand in pocket, leaning against the rail. :D

Ah... the good old days. I don't know if it can be done with digitals...


----------



## alasdairm

Journyman16 said:


> Years back when GSM phones were all the rage...I don't know if it can be done with digitals...


gsm was/is digital...

alasdair


----------



## Munchkoala

I have recently been working on a government contract, which had been going for 5 years and still not finished, to upgrade the train radio system from analogue to digital (GSM). It is similar to the European EIRENE model used. By the time it is finished, the technology will be obsolete, if not already.

That being said, the government is a major peeve of mine.


----------



## socko

psood0nym said:


> I'm annoyed by noises, too, but my only pet peeve involving them was left out of your list: subwoofers. I appreciate that subwoofers improve sound quality (hell, I'm a bit of an audiophile, but with headphones) ....


That brings back memories of my freshman year at college.  I was in a dorm and it seemed like half the students had subwoofers.  They played them all day every day.  It was Hell. I've avoided living in apartments all my life because of that  - until now.  Thankfully nobody in my building has them.


----------



## psood0nym

socko said:


> That brings back memories of my freshman year at college.  I was in a dorm and it seemed like half the students had subwoofers.  They played them all day every day.  It was Hell. I've avoided living in apartments all my life because of that  - until now.  Thankfully nobody in my building has them.


It may have seemed like half but it was probably just a few, since a subwoofer can often be heard through a distance of at least two typical living areas in any direction even at moderate volumes. Hopefully I'll never live in an apartment again (currently renting a house). But many with our preferences don't have the luxury of a choice. And some of them are afraid to ask neighbors to stop using subwoofers, which means living with distraction, anxiety, and sleep deprivation. 

I've had to ask people to stop on three separate occasions. All did, thankfully, but one accused me of racism! I had left a note that acknowledged that some people are accustomed to bass noise and may not think of it but I have difficulty ignoring it, and she seized on "some people" as a racial generalization.  That experience just underscores why so many are afraid to ask others to turn it down/off. Those who are selfish enough to use subwoofers in apartments naturally tend to resent such requests, even if it means making ludicrous leaps in reasoning to justify those feelings. They feel they need to make the requester pay for speaking out. 

When speaking with potential landlords I stress the issue and ask if the tenant lease agreement respects my concerns.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

People who flake....

People who call YOU out of the blue to make plans to flake..

What is that shit???


----------



## Munchkoala

Broken glass. Once a glass is broken, in a popular area, the shards turn up everywhere but the bin! Grrr


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^What if its broken glass in a 'un' popular area?...


----------



## Journyman16

Stoned Immaculate said:


> People who flake....
> 
> People who call YOU out of the blue to make plans to flake..
> 
> What is that shit???


In Australia, 'flake' means to pass out for one reason or another. What does it mean where you are? (as in I have never heard of anyone calling to make plans to pass out... :D) e.g. I almost scored but she flaked after 2 bongs.

Oh there is another meaning here, but that doesn't make sense in your post either. Flake is also a nutter, a few sandwiches short of a picnic, or someone who is not operating on the same planet as you and me. e.g. She seemed great until we got to the cafe but then I realised she was a total flake.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^ Flake in the term she is using is, making plans and then bailing out without a phone call or any reasons. (ditching someone).


----------



## alasdairm

if flaking is "_bailing out without a phone call or any reasons_" then how can you _call_ some body to _plan_ to do it?

alasdair


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Stoned Immaculate said:


> People who flake....
> People who call YOU out of the blue to make plans to flake..



Sounds like plans were made Clearly the person was unreliable didn't follow through with the plans.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

professional contacts who hug instead of shaking hands. even when i stick my hand out for the handshake. women are the perpetrators here.


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> professional contacts who hug instead of shaking hands. even when i stick my hand out for the handshake. women are the perpetrators here.



Note to self when I run into you at a random fashion show. Maybe Givenchy. Maybe not.


----------



## ebola?

I tend to find handshakes and hugs similarly awkward.  I'm more of a wave person. . .
...
I hate it when people call single individuals "diverse".  No, diversity is a property of sets, not individuals.

ebola


----------



## fifimurphycat

it drives me crazy when people stop in the middle of an aisle to chat with someone and you can not get past, or those people with pushchairs or scooters who just stop without making sure no-one is behind them gggrrr
also those who don't indicate and proceed to use the wrong lane, why??? or parking up on the pavement so you have to turn sideways to get past, and those who I see daily drive 300yards to drop off kids to school then drive 300yards back to their house, ffs walk.


----------



## socko

fifimurphycat said:


> it drives me crazy when people stop in the middle of an aisle to chat with someone and you can not get past, or those people with pushchairs or scooters who just stop without making sure no-one is behind them gggrrr
> also those who don't indicate and proceed to use the wrong lane, why??? or parking up on the pavement so you have to turn sideways to get past, and those who I see daily drive 300yards to drop off kids to school then drive 300yards back to their house, ffs walk.



The first one happens here all the time. It is usually some whale of a fat person. They simply stop in the middle of a crowded and narrow sidewalk. They do it on purpose knowing that nobody can get by them unless they push past. The more people they force to stop, the better. Sometimes they pretend to look at the screen of their cell phone while watching everyone out of the corner of their eye. I think it gives them a feeling of power. Sometimes lost tourists do it too, but not on purpose. That and annoying children on scooters.


----------



## fifimurphycat

^^^^ I think you maybe right on the on purpose aspect. I love scooters but thats a friday night special hahaha


----------



## Trying2Iso

Send text asking to hang out.
get reply the next day saying "yeah sure, when?"


----------



## Waffle Sock

Yes i havd gone mad


----------



## Trying2Iso

when my dad periodically reminds me to "check your tranny fluid".
dad... just call it transmission fluid.. please...


----------



## ebola?

People who claim various societal ills on account of us beating our children less frequently.  Ummm...your hypothesis is baseless as is evident by the stark lack of evidence you present. . .

ebola


----------



## ebola?

Use of "af" for "as fuck".  If you're going to curse, actually fucking do it. . .

ebola


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Trying2Iso said:


> when my dad periodically reminds me to "check your tranny fluid".
> dad... just call it transmission fluid.. please...



drive an auto less.

rich kids with no empathy who become rich men, even rich doctors or lawyers (with the least empathy).


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Max Power said:


> Note to self when I run into you at a random fashion show. Maybe Givenchy. Maybe not.


never really thought of you as a professional contact, Max.

drives me crazy when older individuals ask for a favor by offering an opportunity to "earn a little extra cash." like everyone in their 20s needs every penny they can get.


----------



## Kenickie

whoever decided that there needs to be some shitty rom com playing in the room while i get waxed. i spend most of the awkward half nakedness on my phone. i don't care about cameron diaz while there is a stranger ripping hair out of my cunt.


----------



## Munchkoala

Sandy vaginas.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tumblrs that got music playing


----------



## Munchkoala

Traffic. Fuck, I hate traffic.


----------



## quiet roar

^^ Yep. It's probably a result of not having to drive to work every day but nowadays, whenever I am in traffic, all I can think about is how stupid it is, and how I need to move away from the city.


----------



## alasdairm

traffic is annoying but, consider that, if you are sitting in your car (especially alone), complaining about traffic, you're as much a part of the problem as the guy in front of you.

alasdair


----------



## ebola?

I've noticed that when you take a step back, traffic isn't usually worth the annoyance people put into it.  People often get quite worked up over what ends up being a ten minute delay.

ebola


----------



## socko

*Creaky Girl.* It's also known as "Vocal Fry." New names for an epidemic vocal affectation that plagues American college aged females. It"s the "Valley Girl" sound of the 2010s. To my disgust, it has spread to Europe and to some males.  It fills me with rage whenever I hear it. At work down the hall from me, there is a male who does this, in French, and I want to murder him every time he talks.

edit:
I heard it again!!!!! Some twit tourist was doing it!!! Google 'vocal fry' and listen to some recordings if you don't know what it is. 
Just like those animal hats with cat ears, you might think it's vaguely cutesy for the first 1/2 second you hear it, but then you realize that it is only appropriate for 1 year olds and adults with Down's Syndrome.

What makes me even madder is that you can't even criticize it without being called 'sexist.' Fans of this annoying speech pattern jump on anybody who complains and say they hate women and can't stand the fact that women are allowed to express themselves in modern society. Where were these defenders of teenaged voice patterns in the late 1990s when "Burned Out Stoner Voice" was popular among college aged males?

 Whether it's a boy or a girl doing it, it grates across my nerves and causes me physical pain. It makes me want to kill. It sounds both childish (like an 11 year old trying to sound like an adult) and extremely irritating.  It's an obnoxious fad. Apparently Britney Spears or the Kardassian scum of Reality TV started it.

Some morons wrote articles about it claiming that 11 year old girls started it. They further claim that common suburban 11 year old girls are linguistic visionaries and trend setters and that in 1/2 a generation, we all will be speaking in 'Vocal Fry.'

Valley Girl Speak started in the 1970s and has never stopped sounding stupid. Teenie-bopper injection of the word 'like' every other word hasn't stopped sounding stupid. Vocal Fry/Creaky Gril Voice will always sound stupid too. I wish these people could hear how they sound and could experience the pain they inflict on anybody who hears them.


----------



## Munchkoala

Traffic. FUCK-ING traffic.


----------



## ebola?

Severe partisanship without coherently theorized political ideology.

ebola


----------



## Munchkoala

ebola? said:


> Severe partisanship without coherently theorized political ideology.
> 
> ebola


I hear that. Especially when there is violence (or religion) involved.


----------



## socko

People who take pictures all the time. For decades, it was only Japanese tourists who were guilty of this, but with the advent of phone-cameras, everybody is doing it.  This phenomenon is really bad at restaurants. They get a plate of food that is nicely presented then sit there taking pictures of it. It's even more obnoxious when it is a dark, fancy restaurant and they use the FLASH.


----------



## Marloo

When people fucking clap when the applauding is for them. 
When people clap in a movie theater. 
When you cant control your kid, or choose not to.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah the worst is when a kid is being a little terror and the parents don't do anything at all, or even acknowledge it, or even if they do but they don't take the child away and just let the disruption continue as if it's everyone's problem.


----------



## socko

Pharmacy Tourists. It's so stupid it's hard to believe, and you have to wonder WTF is the matter with these idiots. I'm not talking about people going around trying to get narcotics illicitly either. My neighborhood pharmacy has become an international tourist attraction. There are always at least 3 or 4 monster touring buses parked along the street near the pharmacy all day every day just for that one pharmacy (rue Monge pharmacy). These buses bring foreign tourists (always Chinese or Korean) who crapflood into my neighborhood pharmacy by the busload. At any given time, and I've walked by dozens of times, the store is so crowded you cannot walk 5 feet down any aisle without having to push people. Every aisle is packed with people.

Even stranger, this activity is highly organized. Often, some old lady from the bus usually stands at the front door handing each tourist a list and a shopping basket as they enter the store. Chinese people, some single, others couples, others entire families from grandpa to the screaming babies in strollers, camp in front of every section, product type, and display while they puzzle over the foreign letters and French words trying to find what is on their list. If you want something they are blocking, you can forget it if you are shy, because they will not move. 

Even to get in there, you have to shoulder through the mob of tourists (by mob, I mean several hundred people crammed into something only a little bigger than an average American house) who are stuffing their baskets with cosmetics and soaps and shampoo. I don't go there any more. Not many locals do any more.

What is really ridiculous is that there is nothing special at all about the store. You can find the same stuff anywhere for similar prices. When they get to their hotel, they fill their luggage with all this crap and drag it all back to China and Korea. Why would any sane person spend one of their days on a once in a life time trip buying generic soap? And why would they waste their luggage space by filling it with soap when there are some truly unique things that one can find only in Paris? (This soap is not unique.) Maybe it's a 'nouveau riche' phenomenon? Illiterate peasants survive the famines of the Great Leap Forward and eventually they have money and this is what they do with it.


----------



## thujone

drives me nuts when people show up at quiet venues (exams, work, cinema, etc.) with a nasty dry cough or coke nose.  grab some fix from the pharmacy before showing up ffs.


----------



## sigmond

ebola? said:


> Use of "af" for "as fuck".  If you're going to curse, actually fucking do it. . .
> 
> ebola



people who use caps for emphasis and curse on online forums; FUCK THEM!


----------



## aplumgirl

Chewing food with your mouth open. 

Smacking gum and popping bubbles. 

People who know they have a cough/cold but refuse to use Kleenex and cough drops. 

Just general lack of consideration. It's rampant in the world today!


----------



## sigmond

when threads go past 2000 posts..


----------



## Kittycat5

Oh sigmond, Im sorry.


----------



## sigmond

i thought i was setting someone up but it turns out this thread is going to continue on -- forever!

- the sound of the bus that passes me house at least once every hour.


----------



## socko

Taking a baby to a nice restaurant, and after it shits its diapers,  letting the baby sit at the table for an hour while the mother eats. Meanwhile, the whole restaurant now reeks and customers are gagging and leaving because of the stench. And the baby is developing a horrible rash and crying from the pain.


----------



## sigmond

socko said:


> Taking a baby to a nice restaurant, and after it shits its diapers,  letting the baby sit at the table for an hour while the mother eats. Meanwhile, the whole restaurant now reeks and customers are gagging and leaving because of the stench. And the baby is developing a horrible rash and crying from the pain.



sounds more like child abuse..

- unnecessary and over-use of the car horn (horn abuse)
- my writing, over-use of certain words, hyphens, too-many-others
- overpriced coffee
- homeless people who get pissed when i don't give them "enough" money
- automatic locks on public restrooms 
- dog shit on the sidewalk, garbage on the beach
- speakerphone 
- default settings on digital devices (that suck)


----------



## socko

Here, there's human shit on the sidewalks.  Of course there is dog poo too. I don't dare go barefoot anymore.


sigmond said:


> sounds more like child abuse..
> 
> - dog shit on the sidewalk, garbage on the beach



Movies where you have to read a bunch of stuff. I just started something to watch while I'm doing my workout, but eveytime I look away, there is text they expect you to read.


----------



## sigmond

socko said:


> Here, there's human shit on the sidewalks.  Of course there is dog poo too. I don't dare go barefoot anymore.


 i find garbage just about anywhere other then the trash bin annoying but doubleplus so if its on the beach. for almost ten years i lived on a small part of the ocean where if you were to come across garbage it was usually because the current ripped it ashore.

- people who back me into the door of the subway when it clearly can be avoided (sometimes it can't)


----------



## socko

sigmond said:


> i find garbage just about anywhere other then the trash bin annoying but doubleplus so if its on the beach. for almost ten years i lived on a small part of the ocean where if you were to come across garbage it was usually because the current ripped it ashore.
> 
> - people who back me into the door of the subway when it clearly can be avoided (sometimes it can't)


Here, people come to a dead stop in the subway door or a narrow passage or sidewalk when people are behind them to create a bottleneck. Many times, it is obvious that it is on purpose. I think it gives them a feeling of power.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Shopping trolleys.
People who litter the streets with abandoned shopping trolleys.
People who drift diagonally along straight paths while they walk. Especially if they're pushing a shopping trolley.


----------



## socko

Shopping trolleys make me mad too.  If I buy so many things that I can't carry them in a basket, I wont be able to use them before they start to rot.
I don't like the sound the wheels make either. Roller boards are worse and half the poeple who use them drift diagonally, rattle them over bricks, gravel and other rough areas,  and generally use them in a way that is selfish and annoys everyone else. It's the same with half the people pushing baby carriages. 

The diagonal drifters seem to be mentally unbalanced. Often they are passive agressive and rude.  They step in front of people without looking, then they scold them if they get bumped when it was obviously their own fault.  


- the date who helps herself and takes your food off your plate.  she goes in the blocked contacts list.
-making out in public. 
-dudes who sit cross legged in public like a girl. What's with that? Just seeing them hurts.  Tehre is no way that can possibly be comfortable.  I tried it and ended up with bruises and felt like I had been kicked in the nuts.  It's not so bad if you  sit with your ankle on your knee but even that is awkward.
-slurping empty drinks with the straw


----------



## sigmond

i have worked for people who will create additional work, which is entirely unnecessary, so they feel as though you earned your pay. its ridiculous and calling the person out on it will lead to an argument and possibly cost you the job or future opportunities.


----------



## socko

the Dutch language. Speakers sound like they are hawking up snot and spitting.  
The accent of Belgians speaking French. Their French sounds like Dutch whenever they try to say "r."
The accent of French children younher than 10 years. They talk like Belgians.


----------



## PushingDaisies

Duck face selfies, I mean who decided that looks cute lol
the horseshit all over these roads here in Ohios Amish country
the fluctuating prices of gas
the DMV!!!!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

socko said:


> the Dutch language. Speakers sound like they are hawking up snot and spitting.
> The accent of Belgians speaking French. Their French sounds like Dutch whenever they try to say "r."
> The accent of French children younher than 10 years. They talk like Belgians.



My cousin had trouble enunciating the "s" so it sounded like "th". When she spoke spanish, she sounded like a Castilian.


----------



## socko

Castilian Spanish drives me crazy. Whenever I hear it I think its a gay lisp accent.  I grew up hearing peurto Rican and Mexican Spanish.   





StarOceanHouse said:


> My cousin had trouble enunciating the "s" so it sounded like "th". When she spoke spanish, she sounded like a Castilian.


----------



## diacetylacid

people out and about in pajamas


----------



## Xorkoth

People who complain excessively


----------



## alasdairm

people who describe a one-off annoyance as a pet peeve 

alasdair


----------



## swilow

*Petty things which annoy the fuck out of you*

What are some minor but highly aggravating things that you encounter in daily life? My list could be endless, but I'll throw out a few.

1. People who drive excessively slow over speed bumps. I understand that that is the point of them, to create an obstacle that forces drivers to go slow. I understand that some cars are low to the ground and scrape if they go over too quickly. But, frankly, I don't really give a damn when I am slowing to a 5km/h crawl every 20-30 metres because someone bought a car that is too expensive to actually drive on real roads. 

2. People that do not walk on escalators. I grant exceptions to the infirm, elderly, children, etc. I just cannot understand why some people just plop themselves in the middle of the escalator, one hand on each moving handrail, and just wait...wait...wait until forced to move again when the ground itself stops moving. Its like humans think 'aha, I have 4 calories of energy that I can conserve if I do not rhythmically move my legs in a walking motion, awesome, I'm sold'. Its not the hold-up that this can create, its the sheer laziness. I do it from time to time but hatefully punish myself daily to make up for it.

Part B of number two would be people who do not walk on an escalator but do not keep to the left. Do they not know this just fucks up basically everything? 

There's probably a topic like this already but now there's a newer second one.


----------



## sigmond

swilow said:
			
		

> There's probably a topic like this already but now there's a newer second one.


yes swilow, here at second opinion we have a wonderful pet peeves thread where i shalt send thee.


----------



## socko

I just sat down at a café and observed this for the first time since school: A British tourist sitting next to me is picking and scratching bits of skin and other organic matter off his body. He's digging at his bare skin pretty hard right now.... he got something ... he just held his finger tips up to his face and looked at what he scratched off himself.... oh   uhhhh yuk sick,  he just sucked it out from under his fingernails. He made a loud sucking sound.  Now he's looking at his finger tips again to make sure he got it all.

I agree that hogging the escalator is annoying.


----------



## MacMall

Pet peeve's
1. being hung up on
2. Being late 
3. Poor manner's 
4. Deliberately loud obnoxious people
5. FACEBOOK! This is my first social media involvment.
6. Lying/cheating
7. Animal abuse
8. Disrespecting your elders
9. Stealing
10. SNITCHING!
11. "Super flakes" Two faced people pleaser's who are always full of shit!
12. Judgemental extremists
13. Women who stay in a abusive relationships.
14. People who don't speak up for what they believe and what they stand for and remain pushover's their entire lives.
15. People who litter when there is a trash can in arms reach.

That's good for now,
Much love... Mac


----------



## socko

Scooters. They sound like giant flies buzzing around. 

Walkers topping at the end of the cross walk blocking other people from getting out of the street. 

Fat people taking more than their fair share of the sidewalk, stairs, or aisle.


----------



## sigmond

when driving - stopping to chat while simultaneously holding hostage the people in the cars behind you. 

the check-out counter equivalent; have some respect; both standing-in-line and traffic jams are intrinsically bad, there is no reason to make them worse.


----------



## GaryGlisten

Putting the toilet lid down after using it. WHY? does it always have to double up as a chair? I just wanna take a piss but I don't really want to touch the toilet seat, now I have to.


----------



## socko

GaryGlisten said:


> Putting the toilet lid down after using it. WHY? does it always have to double up as a chair? I just wanna take a piss but I don't really want to touch the toilet seat, now I have to.


hahah. I used to do this to an x-gf because she was trying to make me sit on the ring to pee.


sigmond said:


> when driving - stopping to chat while simultaneously holding hostage the people in the cars behind you.
> 
> the check-out counter equivalent; have some respect; both standing-in-line and traffic jams are intrinsically bad, there is no reason to make them worse.


That one makes me mad, especially at checkout counters. The other day, an old lady who was being rung up held up a long line by telling her life story to the clerk.


----------



## GaryGlisten

socko said:


> hahah. I used to do this to an x-gf because she was trying to make me sit on the ring to pee.


----------



## swilow

socko said:


> That one makes me mad, especially at checkout counters. The other day, an old lady who was being rung up held up a long line by telling her life story to the clerk.



I hate the inverse of that I guess. Where I usually get petrol there's this chick that works there and just rattles on and on about occurrences in the very recent past that are totally incomprehensible and utterly meaningless to me, yet she does it even if there is a line of people. I've been walking out the fucking door and she is still telling me something. I get that she is being friendly and is probably bored shitless, but it actually feels totally impersonal and I am very very rarely up for making small talk with a stranger at 7.30am. Just let me pay for my fuel and go. 

Another guy that works at this place gets really offended when he suggests you buy something else and you refuse. He acts like you have told him to go fuck himself. Again, he's just doing his job and making an effort, but please don't be surprised when I choose not to spend money on something simply because you think I should. 

Shit, I'm turning into a total grumpy asshole. :D


----------



## sigmond

-my over-use of hyphens and poor grammar when posting on bluelight. 

-people who hold irrational and paranoid assumptions against me.


----------



## crzydiamond

People who insist upon adding an "s" to the word "mine" when denoting possession. As in "that's mines!" It's like nails on a chalkboard. 

On the same note, having someone constantly make an "mm hm" noise the entire time someone is making a presentation. I kid you not...after every sentence of a 45 minute presentation. This was a work related seminar, and a co-worker and I were about to choke the offending party...I think only knowing someone else felt exactly the same way as I did made me refrain ....


----------



## socko

^I went on a date with somebody who was doing the "mmm hmmm." It upset me so much I jumped off the train at a random stop 10 km from home.


----------



## I.miss.you.phoria

Speaking. I have an accent. I can't open my mouth in this state without comments, stupid jokes, people quizzing me. I want to pay for groceries not be interrogated by a Wal-Mart check out person. I hate it. I might stop speaking.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Your written English is fine, I don't know why you'd have any troubles face-to-face? What is your ethnicity if you don't mind sharing?

~~~

Being micromanaged at work. Like, I wish my boss would just tell me my bloody job function, and leave me to my own devices to figure out how to do that, rather than prescribing a particular routine (telling me to do X for the first hour, Y for the second, forcing me to take my break at exactly 10:00 A.M., etc.).

Can also apply to schools / professors micromanaging my studies.


----------



## I.miss.you.phoria

My spoken English is also fine, I just sound strongly unamerican. People are overly curious which becomes rude. I literally cannot open my mouth without being asked where I'm from, why I'm in this country/state...as nauseum. I'm white French. It's beyond irritating and reduces me to tears. I just want to be left alone, not interrogated.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^nice username.


----------



## I.miss.you.phoria

Thanks hydro! Nice avatar, freaked me out when I realized she was actually blinking..

Seriously, if anyone talks to a polite but accented female, please don't ask why, where, how, and get her to say various words for your entertainment. I seriously am considering going mute. I don't care if they think in sound nice, I just want to be unharrassed!


----------



## GaryGlisten

When I'm on youtube and click on a video and then quickly notice another video that looks more interesting. Hit the back button and it isn't there anymore. It happens every time and it's really annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## socko

Do they ever ask you to say something like "a sheet of paper" or "sheet?" It' s not nice.


I.miss.you.phoria said:


> My spoken English is also fine, I just sound strongly unamerican. People are overly curious which becomes rude. I literally cannot open my mouth without being asked where I'm from, why I'm in this country/state...as nauseum. I'm white French. It's beyond irritating and reduces me to tears. I just want to be left alone, not interrogated.


----------



## DaysNDaze

sarcophagus.heels said:


> The sound of people cracking their bones is really jarring to me....especially when people crack their necks or their spines....I always feel like they're one wrong move from accidentally killing themselves.  But mainly, the sound itself is just really unsettling to me.



Yes, this makes me cringe as well!


----------



## Sadie

Eeep I crack my neck all the time


----------



## RedLeader

I don't like people saying "retire" to mean "go to sleep."


----------



## swilow

I hate when people say "bless you" after sneezing. A, I'm not communicating, there is no need to 'reply' to me and, B, my soul is not going to exit my nostrils. I don't really require any reaction to my nasal cavity clearing itself.


----------



## Sadie

Slow Walkers!  Or people that occupy the center of the grocery store Isle when they see someone they know. 

If you had that much to say you'd stay in better contact. Say hi and move it along.... 

Okay, my pp turned into a rant. I have no regrets!


----------



## RedLeader

^ I hate people who don't leave room for walkers on escalators.  Even worse, they act all annoyed, or just simply don't take the hint and move aside, when I walk right up to them and indicate that I want to get past.  Life if way too short to stand on escalators.


----------



## Sadie

^^right^^ 

Imo escalators are to make walking up stairs faster!


----------



## swilow

Really hate the single text message spread over fucking five!! Just send one or call you prick. 

 :D


----------



## socko

People who sit like pricks in public places. They lean all over the place, move around, put their feet up, spread their legs too far, sit too close or face you when they should be the bar.


----------



## achat

I was thinking about a sunset when it happened. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## alasdairm

socko said:


> ...face you when they should be the bar.


what does "_be the bar_" mean?

alasdair


----------



## swilow

It sounds very Zen 

I think he meant 'facing' the bar. 

I hate people that stand and wait for you to finish a phonecall. Rude as fuck. I stare back.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

People that whip out a thick envelope of coupons when they it's their turn to pay at the grocery store checkout...

" Wait a minute, don't you take double coupons on ******, the add said you take double coupons and the manager said last week blah, blah, blah"


----------



## socko

Here's another one: when somebody stands too close behind you in line. It's even worse when they are so close they are breathing on you. You try to move to the side, but then they follow you step by step so they are breathing on you the whole time.



alasdairm said:


> what does "_be the bar_" mean?
> 
> alasdair


I don't remember what I was trying to say. My portable computer has an auto-complete function that fills in the wrong words sometimes.  What sometimes happens is this: I was sitting at the counter at a café writing, and somebody sat next to me who could not settle. He was sitting in a way that was encroaching on my personal space. He was beside me but partly facing and leanign too close toward me in a way that was looming . He was fidgetting and constantly doing anxious things with his hands. He kept moving his legs around. He looked like he needed to go outside and run off his hyperactivity. It turned out that he was waiting to for a friend who worked there to do somethign for him.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i just assumed you forgot 'at'


----------



## cappatown

swilow said:


> I hate when people say "bless you" after sneezing. A, I'm not communicating, there is no need to 'reply' to me and, B, my soul is not going to exit my nostrils. I don't really require any reaction to my nasal cavity clearing itself.



I hate this as well. Especially when your expected to say it. Fuck that I don't say shit


----------



## alasdairm

socko said:


> Here's another one: when somebody stands too close behind you in line. It's even worse when they are so close they are breathing on you. You try to move to the side, but then they follow you step by step so they are breathing on you the whole time.
> 
> 
> I don't remember what I was trying to say. My portable computer has an auto-complete function that fills in the wrong words sometimes.  What sometimes happens is this: I was sitting at the counter at a café writing, and somebody sat next to me who could not settle. He was sitting in a way that was encroaching on my personal space. He was beside me but partly facing and leanign too close toward me in a way that was looming . He was fidgetting and constantly doing anxious things with his hands. He kept moving his legs around. He looked like he needed to go outside and run off his hyperactivity. It turned out that he was waiting to for a friend who worked there to do somethign for him.


seems, for a lot of people, their pet peeve is simply sartre's 'other people' 

alasdair


----------



## spacejunk

Hell indeed


----------



## Speedballer916

I cant stand disrespect and people that continue to push my buttons after i have calmy and nicely in the beginning ask to please dont do that.......I am not afraid to confront you and give you a piece of my mind when these things happen to me....And I hate when people who dont know you start a fight or talk shit behind your back, thats when my ragw will come out 100% more then what you give me...i will never start with anyone first, im the nicest and caring person, if you cant handle that then be prepared to run for the hills!!!


----------



## BocaCerrada

Winners who don't even realize they're in a competition.


----------



## Tubbs

People who act like they're hot shit, then puss out when you call them on it.


----------



## Xorkoth

perro-salchicha614 said:


> Winners who don't even realize they're in a competition.



These are the best kind of winners IMO.


----------



## main(void)

Whistling or humming along with the radio, ESPECIALLY when it sounds nothing like the song playing.

Fucker, you don't need to make noise, that's why I have the radio on. Shut up!


----------



## BehindtheShadow

∆∆
I'm one of those can't sing for shit but I do anyway lol


----------



## Sadie

main(void) said:


> Whistling or humming along with the radio, ESPECIALLY when it sounds nothing like the song playing.
> 
> Fucker, you don't need to make noise, that's why I have the radio on. Shut up!



Oh hunnie,  that eliminates me then! I aways sing along. What's worse you ask??? 

I can't sing!  :D


----------



## main(void)

^^^

Strangely, singing doesn't really bother me so much.


----------



## Sadie

Good because I belt them out like I don't care because...  


I don't care   it's all happy when you're loving the tunes and the vibe. 

Mon the happies!  I'm feeling all the love.


----------



## O-pan-na

I Can't stand when someone call or text's me and then when I call or text them back they do not respond. Shit is legit annoying as fuck and I'm talking a couple hours of Ghosting. Fuck those people.


----------



## Sadie

Depends on the situation.  

When I need to speak to someone it can be annoying but I usually want left alone. If it's important I'll say. If it's not I'll not bother ( or even think about it for days, hell,  months!)  

What's your situation?  Why's it got you frustrated?


----------



## nightranger

I don't like ignorant people


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don’t like it when people take things said completely out of context. 

I don’t like how judgemental I can be; it’s a lot easier for me to deal with other people being judgemental. 

I don’t like it when I forget meetings I have because I’ve doubled booked. 

We need a thread about things we _do_ like...


----------



## Xorkoth

I like it when people start threads about things they do like. 

I hate it when people are generally disgruntled because maybe they hate their job or something, and they consistently take it out on others.  I like when people don't do that and deal with it internally and understand that it's not something to put on other people.


----------



## zephyr

People who chew loudly.


----------



## GaryGlisten

Posters who do this..  ^ this

Kind of like rattling the collection jar without putting anything in.


----------



## Sadie

^ exactly!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

when people say they ?saved? money because they were converted by a marketing campaign such as sales, rebates, or coupons. 

when people tell me my tshirt is on inside out. people will interrupt a conversation to point this out. proud of themselves like they just found waldo. there is nothing immediate or important about this. it?s hardly even a thing.


----------



## Tubbs

People who get mad when I interrupt thier conversation to tell them thier t-shirt is inside out...


----------



## swilow

A huge pet peeve is when driving in heavy, peak-hour traffic and people get "trapped" when passing through an interesection, effectively blocking it for oncoming traffic and deepening the traffic jam. Its not that fucking hard to anticpate traffic movement and a bit of spatial orientation.  It happened to me today and really pissed me off (and I was just the passenger, a frustrating experience in itself)

Also emphasised text on websites that makes you think its a link when its not. Fucking don't do that shit.


----------



## Xorkoth

I really hate it when there are signs telling you to merge left because the right lane is closed, or whatever, and most everyone does it, but there are like 5-10% of people who are total bags of dicks who stay in the right lane until the last possible second, getting way ahead of everyone and then forcing the whole line of rule-abiders to have to stop and go repeatedly to let the fuckers in.  It's so disrespectful, it's like, yeah I know I'm going to turn this into a massive back-up, but I want to get there a little faster so fuck you.

It happened on my way to my parents' house (12 hour or more drive) recently and I cheered when eventually 2 semis got in both lanes and stayed next to each other so no one else could do that shit.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^semis put a stop to that garbage all the time here. i can?t believe there are people who ride the closing lane like that. people are good, so what sickness is causing them to do that? it?s more confounding than rape and murder.


----------



## Xorkoth

I think there is this thing that happens to people that almost makes them feel like everything outside of their car while driving isn't real... like you aren't having to deal with people face-to-face so you abstract them into some sort of video game opponents or something.  I mean, most people don't do this, but I've seen it again and again.


----------



## belligerent drunk

My biggest pet peeve is people telling me something, pretending like it's a dialogue, but not listening to my replies whatsoever. It's like, why are you even fucken talking to me if you don't want to hear my opinion on the subject?


----------



## BehindtheShadow

I really dont like it when people talk really loud when answering me, its like shouting a reply....


----------



## Kaden_Nite

-Preachy religious types misinterpreting ancient bullshit to justify their own pettiness.

-Paranoid people who want every other fucker to be as paranoid as they are.

-Conspiracy theorists making bullshit claims, then putting the burden of proof onto the people who don't believe their bullshit claims.


----------



## Nightrider19

I’m a Virgo, I can’t think of just one and I’m fussy AF.

Pet peeve: EVERYTHING

give me a subject I have a peeve hahah


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Paradoxically, reading through this thread when pissed off is actually quite therapeutic


----------



## alasdairm

"_should of_" for "_should have_"

it's like some people don't know what simple english words mean...

alasdair


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^shoulda

when i call or text someone and they include something like “i was just about to text you” or “i was just thinking about you” in their response.


----------



## Illyria99

People on bicycles in the middle of the fucking road! They could be roadkill in a heartbeat. Stupid.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

mf takin advantage of other mfs. lol
shit is some real live bs


----------

